# Altavoces para Audio Profesional



## thors

ok seguimos fabricando

aunque las imagenes estan fuera de tiempo

hablan desde construir las cajas en adelante


----------



## thors

ta casi listo


----------



## aldemarar

compañeros de audio de gran señal me gustaria que debatieramos el tema de los parlantes ya que es una parte importante para que a nuestros amplificador le podamos sacar todo el rendimiemto.

ahora muchos estan utilizando parlantes de 8" para medios  
tambien bajos com bobinas de 4"
me gustaria que discutiéramos cual seria la mejor opción y a mejores precios por ejemplo en barranquilla venden parlantes de 8 a $20000 de marca super tone ¿ si serviran para este fin ? 

que seria mejor opción avc de 1000w vr parlantes mte que son mas caros
¿los mte si son buenos para los bajos


----------



## fercs

pos mira hermano alguna vez lei en un curso de JBL que las bocinas de medio tamaño (8,10,12") aportan mayor spl (presion acustica) que las de mayor tamaño, lo que nos deja q podamos tener un sistema que patee duro y que sea de un tamaño compacto (asi tambien usando potencias menores que con otros componentes) , por ejemplo: el caso de los line array (me refiero q usan componentes medianos con cajas compactas y son muy utilizadas para sonorizaciones masivas).

de los bajos de bobina de 4" es por que esto es la parte mas importante de un altavoz recordemos que con una bobina grande se pueden manejar mejores y mas altas potencias, ( no se calienta tanto la bobina por lo tanto se evitan riesgos de fallos mecanicos por la excursion de la misma ; cabe mencionar mejor factor de amortiguamiento lo que hace mas controlable el altavoz en ciertas frecuencias, etc.) 

en general es algo extenso pero espero esto te sea de utilidad; tratare despues de subir los cursos q tengo. ok


----------



## dan_ferno

Estimado aldemarar, tu topic dice "parlantes para audio profesional", en realidad me gustaria saber que uso le quieres dar realmente, monitores, o bien solo buscas un sonido de calidad para escuchar en la comodidad de tu hogar, en realidad pregunto por que existe una gra variedad de altavoces y para todos los gustos, ademas debes tener encuenta varios factores a la hora de diseñar la caja acústica, ya que esta afecta directamente en la calidad del sonido, muchos dicen que la caja es el 50% De la calidad del parlante, y estoy de acuerdo, puedes comprar el mejor altavoz del mundo, pero en un recinto mal diseñado, va a sonar mal siempre.
como dato, te recomiendo los altavoces VISATON, son increibles.

saludos


----------



## aldemarar

dan_ferno dijo:
			
		

> Estimado aldemarar, tu topic dice "parlantes para audio profesional", en realidad me gustaria saber que uso le quieres dar realmente, monitores, o bien solo buscas un sonido de calidad para escuchar en la comodidad de tu hogar, en realidad pregunto por que existe una gra variedad de altavoces y para todos los gustos, ademas debes tener encuenta varios factores a la hora de diseñar la caja acústica, ya que esta afecta directamente en la calidad del sonido, muchos dicen que la caja es el 50% De la calidad del parlante, y estoy de acuerdo, puedes comprar el mejor altavoz del mundo, pero en un recinto mal diseñado, va a sonar mal siempre.
> como dato, te recomiendo los altavoces VISATON, son increibles.
> 
> saludos



compañero lo que busco es sonido de calidad y que no ocupe tanto expasio sin perder buena potencia es como para una disco movil  en pocas palabras potencia en miniatura


----------



## fercs

mira hermano yo tengo un sonido movil y puedo hacerte algunas recomendaciones; para medio utiliza bocinas de 12" y agudos de 2", el cajon puede ser tipo monitor (son practicos a la hora de trasporte, ademas que puedes rentar solo un par de monitores con su tripie, (en  eventos que solo requieran algo sencillo) otros son los cajones con trompeta (estos se oyen muy bien sobre todo en lugares abiertos y se oyen a lo lejos, el pero es que suelen ser pesados, algo grandes en relacion a los monitores y costosos, aunque no tanto si tu los haces) aunque quiza la mejor opcion para ti seria los tipo concert (por relacion espacio y el tipo de servicio)

ahora en marcas, si vas ha hacer un gasto haslo bien (lo varato sale caro) compra componentes ev, peavey, eminence, beyma, american pro, etc. no compres marcas genericas que a cada rato se te vuelan o se queman ademas de que no suenan tan bien como uno de buena marca.

tambien puedes hacerte bajos de 15" o 18" tipo gauss (super scooper en algunos lados) estos son buenisimos sobre todo si sonorizas en la calle patean durisimo y no importando que traigas malas bocinas, 

otra recomendacion es que busques traer buenos medios, mas que buscar traer muy buenos bajos.
ok.


----------



## dan_ferno

como recomendacion bastante economica existen unos altavoces SELENIUM, de procedencia brasilera, lo mejor de estos altavoces es que vienen con sus parametros Thiele-small en todos sus productos, lo que lo hace muy conveniente al momento de diseñar el recinto acústico, y ademas son bastante economicos y de una muy buena relacion calidad-precio, y como dato, en su pagina existen planos de distintas cajas y te indican que modelo de altavoz comprar
adjunto ese documento de selenium

saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Porque dicen que el bajo con parlante de 15" suena mejor que el de 18" a mi gusto personal y a mi oido el parlante 18" al ser mas grande moveria mayor cantidad de aire y eso es lo que se quiere en los graves, la unica desventaja seria el tamaño.

Lo de que un parlante de 12" genere mas SPL que uno mayor, lo dudo, la toria dice que para que un parlante pequeño genere el mismo SPL que uno grande debe moverse mucho mas rapido lo que causa estres de los materiales, ademas el que genere mas SPL dependeria mas bien de la eficiencia en dB/1W/1M.

En medios me gusta el 15" ya que no se siente tan forzado como el 12" a altos volumenes, el medio 12" necesita una equalizacion un poco mas cuidadosa para que no salga brillante, los Line Array usan parlantes de 8" y de 10" porque son cajas diseñadas para ser supereficientes ademas de ser procesadas.
Bueno esto es solo mi comentario personal con respecto a mis experiencias vividas en el campo del sonido.

Aldemarar quieres armarte un Pick-Up o ya tienes uno al que quieres reducir de tamaño sin perder SPL?


----------



## aldemarar

si compañero oscar tengo uno y quiero hacerlo mas pequeño sin perder potencia y si es posible ganar mas spl


----------



## fercs

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Porque dicen que el bajo con parlante de 15" suena mejor que el de 18" a mi gusto personal y a mi oido el parlante 18" al ser mas grande moveria mayor cantidad de aire y eso es lo que se quiere en los graves, la unica desventaja seria el tamaño.
> 
> Lo de que un parlante de 12" genere mas SPL que uno mayor, lo dudo, la toria dice que para que un parlante pequeño genere el mismo SPL que uno grande debe moverse mucho mas rapido lo que causa estres de los materiales, ademas el que genere mas SPL dependeria mas bien de la eficiencia en dB/1W/1M.
> 
> En medios me gusta el 15" ya que no se siente tan forzado como el 12" a altos volumenes, el medio 12" necesita una equalizacion un poco mas cuidadosa para que no salga brillante, los Line Array usan parlantes de 8" y de 10" porque son cajas diseñadas para ser supereficientes ademas de ser procesadas.
> Bueno esto es solo mi comentario personal con respecto a mis experiencias vividas en el campo del sonido.
> 
> Aldemarar quieres armarte un Pick-Up o ya tienes uno al que quieres reducir de tamaño sin perder SPL?



no digo que el bajo de 15" suene mejor o no que el de 18" simplemente, a veces es mas practico, aunque la calidad de sonido depende mucho del componente a utilizar, asi como la caja en la que se utilice, no es lo mismo usar una caja frontal sencilla, una tipo cerwin ab y un guass (obiamente el gauss se los lleva de barbas jejeje)
ademas no tiene caso usar un altavoz de 18" de 800 w rms si puedes usar uno de 15" de la misma potencia que a fin de cuentas movera el aire con la misma fuerza pero ahorras espacio,ademas menos riesgos de que se dañe en el transporte o de que se le caiga a un chalan por el peso. 

lo de que un parlante de 8, 10,12,15" genere mas spl que uno mas grande 18 y 21" si es posible porque no todas la bocinas tienen la misma eficiencia (tambien depende el tipo de caja que se use) ademas de las potencias que se manejen (una de 15" de 300 w rms no va a sonar mas que una de 12" de 600 w rms) 

y si una bocina pequeña se mueve mas rapido que una mas grande no creo que genere mas spl  estaria desfasando variando su respuesta de frecuencia (la frecuencia Hz  son ciclos por segundo, si tiene una respuesta de 50-3500 Hz y se empieza a mover mas rapido podria variarla de 50 a 100 Hz por ejm.)


----------



## Pablo16

dan_ferno dijo:
			
		

> como recomendacion bastante economica existen unos altavoces SELENIUM, de procedencia brasilera, lo mejor de estos altavoces es que vienen con sus parametros Thiele-small en todos sus productos, lo que lo hace muy conveniente al momento de diseñar el recinto acústico, y ademas son bastante economicos y de una muy buena relacion calidad-precio, y como dato, en su pagina existen planos de distintas cajas y te indican que modelo de altavoz comprar
> adjunto ese documento de selenium
> 
> saludos



Que envidia. 

Acá los Selenium no son para nada baratos


----------



## dan_ferno

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Que envidia.
> 
> Acá los Selenium no son para nada baratos



que lastima, pero de todas formas no creo que sean tan caros como un EV o JBL, o si?


----------



## aldemarar

tambien puedes hacerte bajos de 15" o 18" tipo gauss (super scooper en algunos lados) estos son buenisimos sobre todo si sonorizas en la calle patean durisimo y no importando que traigas malas bocinas, 

otra recomendacion es que busques traer buenos medios, mas que buscar traer muy buenos bajos. 


gracias ferc por tu opinion te tengo una pregunta cuales son los medios tipo conser y las super scooper suenan mas que las servi


----------



## Chico3001

Alguna vez vi que un fabricante de equipos High End usaba altavoces de 6" pero con cono de ceramica!... le pregunte la razon de por que eran de ceramica (y obviamente muy fragiles) y me contesto que era para evitar deformaciones del cono por que el carton se mueve en forma dispareja y distorciona la señal cuando tiene una potencia grande... 

Aun asi me quedo la duda, es esto posible? ustedes que opinan?


----------



## dan_ferno

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Alguna vez vi que un fabricante de equipos High End usaba altavoces de 6" pero con cono de ceramica!... le pregunte la razon de por que eran de ceramica (y obviamente muy fragiles) y me contesto que era para evitar deformaciones del cono por que el carton se mueve en forma dispareja y distorciona la señal cuando tiene una potencia grande...
> 
> Aun asi me quedo la duda, es esto posible? ustedes que opinan?



Estimado, en realidad jamas he visto altavoces de ceramica, pero me parece bastante logico el razonamiento de las deformaciones, ahora bien, existen excelentes altavoces high end que son de cono de titanio y aluminio, los cuales son muchisimo mas rigidos y livianos que la ceramica

ve estos modelitos

http://www.visaton.com/en/high_end/konus_mt/al130m_8.html

http://www.visaton.com/en/high_end/tiefmittelton/ti100_8.html


----------



## fercs

mira del medio tipo concert son los de bocina doble y agudo, son sencillos pero eficaces sobre todo para un sonidero

ahora del gauss (super scooper) yo he tenido la oportunidad de trabajar de sonidero poco mas de 3 años,  asi mismo he tenido la oportunidad de trabajar con distintos bajos (mtl4 de ev, cerwin ab, gauss, turbo, la burras) y de verdad que he comprobado que uno de los mejores bajos es el gauss, de un tamaño medio, genera muy buen nivel de spl (genera presion hacia ambos lados no solo en uno como el ab) da un bajo marcado nitido y fuerte que no se oye coloreado, trabaja bien aunque no se manejen potencias grandes (en el cerwin deben  ser superiores de 700 w rms para que suene bien) en general se oyen muy bien donde sea, son muy buena inversion para un sonidero (porque no solo tocas en salones, tambien en la calle y donde te pongan jejeje   y el cerwin ab solo trabaja bien en lugares cerrados, en un lugar abierto no va, se colorea y se pierde; y si es clonado ni hablar ) 

y por ejemplo comparandolo con los otros , el mtl4 de ev es un desperdicio de bocinas (lleva 4), pesa mucho y la caja no lleva realmente algo que ayude a generar mas spl (creo solo genera 130 db) con 4 gauss juntos generas mas que eso; el turbo (este es un especie de imitacion del turbo sound, solo que este lleva un motor acustico y uno solo equivalia a 9 bajos frontales dobles, ya lo descontinuaron) es parecido al cerwin solo que el recinto de la bocina es en forma de triangulo, se oye un poco mejor que el cerwin; la burras se oyen bien pero son muy grandes y pesadas (llevan 1, 2 o 4 bocinas) no son nada practicas sobre todo si no tines un bodegon..!  

espero me aya explicado bien!, y te sirva de ayuda , solo agrego lo siguiente, muchas veces uno se preocupa por tener un grandioso equipo, solo para que venga un dj medio atolondrado y lo ponga a sonar mal ,de envalde lo que uno invierte; no es necesario tener el mejor equipo, solo es necesario uno bueno pero saberlo manejar jejeje...


----------



## aldemarar

tienes imagenes de turbo como que uno suena mas que nueve parlantes

el turbo (este es un especie de imitacion del turbo sound, solo que este lleva un motor acustico y uno solo equivalia a 9 bajos frontales dobles, ya lo descontinuaron) es parecido al cerwin solo que el recinto de la bocina es en forma de triangulo, se oye un poco mejor que el cerwin


----------



## fercs

mira el turbo sound era un bajo de motor de compresion se dice que con 2 de estos tenias suficente para sonorizar un estadio (que equivalian a 9 bajos frontales dobles c/u ) , ademas de que no se podian poner en lugares cerrados porque provocaba nauseas en el auditorio, los descontinuaron por que no eran tan practicos, creo que despues de que los descontinuara turbo sound , servodrive los adopto no se si los sigan haciendo, pero era un bajo que se sentia mas que oirse ,  

aqui adjuto una imagen de mas o menos como era (solo que esta caja es para bocinas, el turbo llevaba motores de compresion, pero era en la misma forma ) espero te sea de utilidad.[/img]


----------



## fercs

a del otro turbo que es un especie de imitacion es muy parecido al cerwin ab solo que la forma del recinto de la bocina es en triangulo, suena un poco mejor que el cerwin, pero no deja de ser del mismo tipo


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Aqui en colombia se usa mas que todo el Cerwin AB, tambien e escuchado los Super Scooper y me parecen que suenan mejor y son mas eficientes que el Cerwin ya que usan las dos caras de la bocina.

Actualmente hay en Barranquilla parlantes de 12" de muy alta potencia, puedes armarte unos bajos Super Scooper con parlante 12" por ejemplo un MTE y medios, como te dije anteriormente, si vas a usar 12" o 10" debes ser muy cuidadoso a la hora de escoger el parlante y cuidar la equalizacion, porque tiende a sonar chiyon o muy brillante.

Es verdad lo que dice fercs tambien va en el oido del dueño del equipo o del DJ, lo que se quiere es un aparato para sonorizar una calle o un sitio mediano a campo abierto, con sonido limpio y a gran SPL.


----------



## fercs

si el super scooper o gauss usa los dos lados de la bocina gracias al laberito  que lleva por dentro el cual hace la funcion de poner en fase el sonido de la parte trasera de la bocina con la parte frontal para que no se anulen uno al otro, ademas de generarle presion al cono para amplificar las frecuencias al ir amplificadorando el espacio y por ende bajando la presion (o algo asi, esto mismo sucede en el cerwin y otros mas) tambien le da mas amortiguaminto, lo que hace que el bajeo se escuche ponchado! y no seco como en el cerwin ab (aveces el cerwin me da la impresion de pegarle a una cubeta jejejeje)


----------



## aldemarar

compañeros grasias por las explicaciones e estado imbestigando las turbo y me parese una buena obcion ya que cada una lleba 2 parlantes y asi puedo menorar espacio consegui unas medidas de una con dos parlantes de 12" y la otra ventaja es que este tipo de caja proyecta el  sonido mas lejos que las cajas frontales por favor  que opinan y me corrigen si estoy equibocado. 

para los medios tengo pensado hacer unas 4 line array .con un 12" com bobina de 3" para medio bajo
y dos de 8" para medios y dos yilanser jbl  para brillo  
espero mas opiniones


----------



## fercs

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Actualmente hay en Barranquilla parlantes de 12" de muy alta potencia, puedes armarte unos bajos Super Scooper con parlante 12" por ejemplo un MTE y medios, como te dije anteriormente, si vas a usar 12" o 10" debes ser muy cuidadoso a la hora de escoger el parlante y cuidar la equalizacion, porque tiende a sonar chiyon o muy brillante.



esto creo es bastante correcto pero en medios, no creo que suene chillon en bajo porque se anulan frecuencias superiores a 250 Hz con el crossover, en estas ya no se percibe casi por completo la voz (almenos las frecuencias donde si se puede oir chillon que son mas o menos arriba de los 700 Hz) 

otra cosa, no creo necesaria tanta potencia por ejemplo, puedes tener un bajo de 400 w que genere 126 db que puede ser sustituido por dos de 100w que generen 120 db c/u, juntos estarian generando 126 db con solo la mitad de potencia, esto es muy util porque puedes generar buen nivel de spl trabajando un poder desahogadamente o incluso con uno de menor potencia, claro que esto tambien depende incluso de la forma de apilar los bafles, (por eso digo que el mtl4 de ev es un desperdicio de bocinas y potencia )


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

me referia a los medios


----------



## fercs

a ok. si los medios chicos (10, 12") suelen oirse chillones si no se ecualizan o filtran bien con relacion a los agudos, claro que tambien queda de la mano el tipo de agudo que se use (las balas suelen oirse un poco chillonas a comparacion de los de compresion)


----------



## aldemarar

fercs perdona la ignorancia pero cuales son los medios de compresion


----------



## aldemarar

bueno creo que no me servira la turbo ya que es muy grande pense que las medidas estaban en cm pero son pulgadas. 45" de fondo x 45" de alto adjunto imagen de parlantes que usa esa caja


----------



## fercs

no, yo me referia a los agudos de motor de compresion, los mencione con relacion a los medios, porque en  un sistema  donde se escucha un poco chillon los sonidos medios  (aparte de mala equalizacion y mal filtrado o mal corte )es causado por el tipo de agudo que se utilize,  por ejemplo los agudos de bala de titanio suelen sonar un poco chillon o rasposo(tienen una respuesta de frecuencia entre 2500-20000 Hz, responden un poco a sonidos medios ) , entonces  esto hace parecer que son los medios los que suenan asi, pero es mas en conjunto (medios-agudos)


----------



## fercs

mira yo te recomiendo mejor que te armes varios gauss, ( 4 de 12" ocuparian el mismo espacio que un gauss de 18") por ejemplo podrias meter 8 , 4 por lado de unos 250 w rms  (yo creo sonarian mas q 4 de 18" en la mitad de espacio y potencia) al tener mayores puntos de emision generarian mayor sensacion de spl.


----------



## aldemarar

ferc la idea seria armar 4 cajas gauss de 12" ¿si utiliso parlantes de 600w a 1000w seria un desperdicio? 
los spl  no tienen que ver con el wattiaje?grasias


----------



## fercs

bueno mi estimado aldemarar , el spl es resultado de la sensibilidad del altavoz (db/1w1m)  y su potencia (que es la fuerza con la que mueve el cono el aire) por ejemplo el gauss genera mas o menos unos 115 db/1w1m (sin hablar del componente ) en teoria 4 gauss, con 250w a 1m estarian generando unos 146 db de spl, 112 db a 50m. ahora con 600w a 1m estarian generando unos 149 db y a 50 m estarian generando unos 115 db de spl. ahora con unos 1000 w a 1m estarian generando unos 151 db y a 50 m unos 117 db de spl.
(todos estos calculos son sin perdidas y teoricos)

como podras ver realmente no es tanta la diferencia de spl con la relacion de potencia (maximo unos 3 db, lo que todavia deja valores muy aceptables) igual y 1000 w si seria un desperdicio, yo creo q todavia unos 500 o 600w serian buenos ; espero esto te sirva para elegir adecuadamente los componentes que mas sean de tu  conveniencia, (repito un componente de 1000 w necesita un amplificador mas grande que uno de 250 o de 600 w lo que genera un mayor gasto) saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

fercs tiene toda la razon, a veces no justifica hacer un gasto exagerado en componentes, ya que no se tienen en cuenta muchas variables.
fercs tu conoces los altavoces marca MTE, que me puedes decir de ellos, ya que aca en colombia son muy usados en sonido semi-profesional y pickups (Discomoviles), en internet estan las especificaciones y al pareces son buenos y eficientes ademas de no ser tan costosos.


----------



## fercs

mira mi hermano oscar, la verdad no los conosco, no he tenido la suerte de usarlos, de hecho aca en mexico no he escuchado esa marca, pero seria cuestion de checar algun modelo o almenos las especificaciones, si pudieras poner algun link de la pagina de esta marca, ademas de decir mas o menos con que otra marca es equiparable seria estupendo. 

aunque dejame comentarte que hay marcas muy economicas que salen muy buenas, que a veces uno desprecia por ser baratas, pero que incluso rinden mejor y aguantan mas las tranquizas que unas de muy buena marca (porque a veces realmente uno compra marca y no tanta calidad como parece)

no siempre hay que irse por la mejor marca, si una de nivel medio puede hacer lo mismo  sabiendola manejar.

ademas que en papel o teoria muchas marcas te ofrecen las maravillas del mundo pero lo que mas cuenta es en la practica, si estos componentes de la marca MTE son muy usados por los sonidos semi-pro en tu tierra, debe ser por que realmente son buenos y reciprocos al costo benefico.

espero alguien en el foro que los  aya usado te pueda decir que tal la experiencia, que tal los pro's y contras, saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola amigos del foro, he hecho alguno calculos de SPL y he llegado a la siguiente conclucion, para igualar a 4 cerwin vega E36 DIY (Hechizos) con parlante de 500W (Teniendo en cuenta que un amplificador alimentado con una fuente de +-120VDC da aprox. 500W sobre 8Ohm), se necesitaria una caja con una sensibilidad superior a los 108dB/1w/1m del E36, por ejemplo si conseguimos una caja con 112dB/1w/1m, a 100m con parlantes 12" de 250W c/u obtendriamos 102dB SPL y con las 4 cerwin a esa misma distancia obtendriamos 101dB SPL, "casi" el mismo SPL a la mitad de potencia, claro este calculo es algo muy superficial y no tiene en cuenta muchas cosas, pero por lo menos nos sirve para hacernos una idea y para complementar lo que nos explicó el amigo fercs.

Lo mas importante en un sistema de altavoces no es precisamente la potencia que soporte si no la sensibilidad, ya que si tenemos un 18" con 98dB/1w/1m y un 12" con 104dB/1w/1m alimentandolos a los dos con el mismo amplificador el 12" va a sonar mas duro que el 18", mas o menos el doble.


----------



## Tacatomon

mas que nada por la bocina, la sensibilidad de una bocina determina cuanta potencia aprobecha el parlante del amplificadorcficador. las cajas acusticas (...=) tienen sensibilidad==?. que sentimentales.

saludos


----------



## fercs

sentimentales jajajaja!; 
asi es lo que sucede con las bocinas de mayor tamaño es que no dan mas spl que unas de un tamaño menor (claro q es relativo) lo que sucede es que pueden reproducir frecuencias mas bajas que unas de menor tamaño, pero ojo que no es gran cosa porque en la mayoria esta diferencia es de 5 Hz o menos (por ejemplo una de 12" tiene un rango de 45-3500 Hz y una de 15"  40-3500 Hz y una de 18" 35-3500 Hz) pero esto es controlable, ademas de que no se aprecia si se estan reproduciendo esas frecuencias (las mas bajas 0-40) porque estamos hablando de frecuencias que casi no son audibles  y solo saturan el altavoz. 

por lo demas depende mucho la eficiencia del altavoz y el tipo de caja con la que se use porq esta delimita de manera fundamental el spl producido por el mismo, 

ya de ahi entran factores como la humedad del ambiente , la altura a la que este colocado el equipo (normalmente los medios, porque los graves son omnidireccionales y no son adsorvidos tan facil como los medios-agudos), la forma de apilar las cajas , el viento (si esta en contra o en que direccion)  y su temperatura, etc. por decir algunos.


----------



## fercs

aqui dejo este plano que me encontre es del gauss achaparrado 18" , no se  si genere el mismo spl que el grande (me imagino debe andar mas o menos cerca ) pero seria buena opcion si se quiere ahorrar espacio, y si se quiere hacer de 12" namas es cuestion de reducir las medidas con una sencilla regla de tres

saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hay algo que no me claro, el SPL que genera el conjunto caja + parlante es el SPL que genera el parlante solamente o hay alguna formula para conocer cuando de ganancia le da la caja al sistema?

Que SPL genera un gauss?


----------



## fercs

mira por lo que pude ver en la pagina de speakersplans el gauss  con un componente de 18" de 400 rms y una sensibilidad de 105 db/1w1m  genera 135 db  de spl continuo y 141 db de spl en picos 

el spl que genera el conjunto bafle parlante es resultado de la sensibilidad de este y la presion que genere este mismo en el bafle (un componente no funciona igual en distintos bafles)

la formula para sacar el spl del conjunto bafle - componente, no me la se, pero en la red hay varios calculadores checa en doctor pro audio.

saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

bien queda claro que tanto el recinto acustico y la bocina en si tienen sentimientos (Sensibilidad) diferentes, por ejemplo la gauss va a tener con ta speaker 152 db de SPL mientras que con otra bocina va a tener menos o mas spl, aqui es donde tiene que ver los sentimientos de la bocina (su sensibilidad)

...parezco un perfecto ignorante...

saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

compañeros les dejo este link para calcular los volumenes de las cajas dependiendo el tipo de caja y parlante  http://www.altovolumen.com/CAJAS/calculodevolumen.htm

les cuento que ya tengo casi listo los amplificador para mi proyecto y consegui unos parlantes de 8" para los medios y 12" para medio bajo, la idea es colocar dos de 8" y dos de 12" por cada caja y me gustaria que me dieran su opinion. dejo imagen de una

para los bajos van los gauus


----------



## fercs

jjajajaja! lo de sentimentales!  no era ni sarcasmo, ni burla, ni nada por el estilo; aclaro solo me causo gracia pues lo tome en ese modo,

pues es bien sabido q de acuerdo a la sensibilidad del bafle y la del altavoz va a resultar el spl del conjunto, que le da mejor sensibilidad a un altavoz, el tipo de cono, de suspension de bobina y el iman, pero sobre todo el amplificador que usemos, puesto que este controla la bobina del altavoz, teniendo mejor o peor control (por efecto de amortiguamiento) pasando de un amplificador a otro, entre mayor amortiguamiento, mejor control del cono y por lo tanto mejor sonido (sobre todo en bajos)

que le da buena sensibilidad a un bafle, pues la resonancia y respuesta a ciertas frecuencias, ademas del modo en que ponga en fase el sonido del interior del recinto con el exterior, y la amplificación de las frecuencias al hacer esto (no trabaja igual uno sellado, uno bass-reflex y uno de trompeta o garganta)

saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

que paa cuando se acondiciona el recinto acustico con material absorbente===?

aumenta el SPL

aumenta o baja le respuesta en frecuecia

mejora el sonido en general

se ponen a llorar el parlante y el cajon.

saludos.

algun diseño gauss para 12" ahhhhh seria genial.


----------



## fercs

cuando se le mete material adsorvente es para atenuar ciertas frecuencias (funciona como un filtro que atenua a 6 db/otva) , generar mas volumen virtual en la caja y por lo tanto mejor respuesta a la frecuencia predestinada


----------



## fercs

a y para lo del gauss, adjunte en un post anterior el plano del gauss de 18" solo es cuestion que reduscas las medidas para la bocina de 12"


----------



## aldemarar

listo fercs ya la vi pero que opinas de los medios que coloque


----------



## fercs

se ven bastante bien pero me llama mas la atensión el segundo, yo pienso q sonaria mejor debido a que la parte trasera del recinto, del medio bajo, no esta paralelo a la bocina o (al iman) lo que le ayuda a evitar resonancia de frecuencias indeseadas, aparte la colocacion del porta bocina con ese angulo le debe ayudar a generar mas precion sonora con direccionabilidad (quedaria algo como una trompeta o garganta) .


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aldemarar podrias colocar las imagenes de los medios un poco mas grandes para ver las medidas...


----------



## aldemarar

oscar aca esta mas grande el line array


----------



## aldemarar

compañeros me llamo la atensión una caja de bajo que es pequeña y al pareser tiene bastante ganancia creo que es de la marca fane sirve para parlantes de 12" y 15" y tanbien encontre una imagen en donde la comparan con el gauss y al pareser tiene mas ganancia ,grasias y expero comentarios


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Gracias aldemarar.  No sera que se puede bajar ese 12" a un 10", mi opinion personal es no usar tweeter bala, sino driver de compresion, es un brillo mas agradable al oido y que no molesta, ademas se siente un complemento que le da un poco mas de claridad al medio, claro, yo soy enemigo de los medios pequeños, pero lo que se quiere es reducir el equipo sin perder calidad, ademas el diseño line array les favorece, y eso a cuidar la equalizacion.

Amigos alguno sabe algo sobre el procesamiento de sistemas line array, que se entienda, porque yo he leido que un sistema line array no es colgar cajas como si fueran chorizos sino que hay que procesarlas, sino se hace sonaran como cajas normales, proyeccion esferica y no circular.

Estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Amigo aldemarar esa caja es parecida a la JBL K151 mejor conocida como carver y creeme que comparandola con la gauss, la gauss es superior, yo no te la recomiendo.


----------



## aldemarar

grasias oscar, sobre lo de linea  array lo que se  es que es un sistema que sirve para que el sonido se pueda direccionar y comsentrar en puntos para que todo el auditorio escuche al mismo nivel, sobre los prosesos se que tienen unos programas especiales para eso y las marcas de estas cajas tienen un simulador para comfigurar los diferentes montages


----------



## fercs

amigos esa es la caja q antes mencione como "burra" aqui en mi barrio asi la conocemos, son buenas pero son muy pesadas, no son tan practicas requieren potencias altas y la caja debe ser de madera bastante gruesa para que funcione bien, tambien las ay de 2 y 4 bocinas, pero es verdad el gauss se la lleva de barbas, tan es asi que muchos sonidos locales empezaron con estos bajos, pero la mayoria los cambiaron por los gauss o los cerwin ab son mas practicos y suenan igual o mejor,

del line array dejo adjunto una parte de un curso de ingenieria de sonido q habla sobre estos, se supone q empezaron por los años 50's y los dejaron de manejar un tiempo porque obiamente salieron mejores equipos, ahora los retomaron, los volvieron novedad (para hacerlos muy costosos jejeje) y los pusieron con la mas alta tecnologia, aunque el principio es el mismo (generar alta presion en la garganta y disminuirla a medida q el sonido avanza a la boca de la caja convirtiendo una radiaccion esferica en una amplitud vertical minima y grande en horizontal)

saludos!


----------



## fercs

a del procesamiento se supone que el conjunto debe comportarse como un solo altavoz con fases similares con una respuesta plana, donde a todos los espectadores llegue el sonido al mismo tiempo,  tambien se compirme la señal para evitar tantas variaciones en el sonido y por lo tanto distorcion porque estos equipos son mas propensos a la distorsion.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Por lo que veo en el diagrama en los array de aldemarar el orificio de la bocina de 8" no es circular.

Lo del compresor se puede hacer en casa, pero lo de colocar todos en la misma fase es algo un poco mas complejo, que se haria desde la salida de consola porque dependiendo del orden del filtro de los crossovers asi tambien es el desfase. Por ahi escuche que el "Efecto line array" se logra con mas de 4 cajas, osea que con solo 2 o 3 suenan como las demas ¿esto es cierto?.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Ah se me olvidava, puedo usar cualquier tipo de parlante que no sea profesional y "caro" en estas cajas?


----------



## fercs

lo de la fase quizas no sea tan complejo puesto que se disponen de delays y programas especiales propios de los array, estos programas ya bienen preconfigurados; 

del efecto line array se supone que asi sean dos o veinte cajas debe sonar en la misma forma el sistema, como un arreglo, porque para eso se procesa la señal y para eso se utiliza ese tipo de caja,  lo que obiamente sucederia es que no se escucharia tan fuerte o lejos como con mayor cantidad de cajas, pero se supone que tendria las mismas caracteristicas, misma fase, respuesta plana y control de la direccion del sonido,

del parlante, lo que importa son las caracteristicas de este, principalmente la sensibilidad; de que sea de  buena o mala marca tendra influencia en la calidad de los materiales y obiamente en la calidad del altavoz y el sonido que reprodusca.

saludos!


----------



## joam duran velasquez

lo mas importante en un line array es la "wave guide"(guia de ondas), porque los liner(abreviacion de line array)funcionan mejor en bajas y medias frecuencias ,por eso deben implementar las dichosas wave guide para dirrecionar las frecuencias altas......
amigo alderamar veo que en el plano que tienes simplemente se ven dos listones  para la wave guide sin angulos ni grados de deflexion  ni corrector de fase,te digo que he profundizado mucho en el tema de los liner y es muy complejo el diseño de una cabina que cumpla con los parametros descritos por harry olson en 1957 en su libro acoustical engineering.......por ello cada fabricante tiene su propia wave guide y argumenta ser la mas efectiva l-acoustic(dosc)meyer sound(rem)das(serpis)en fin hay muchos buenos y malos fabricantes ,por otro lado la distancia entre los centros de los parlantes debe ser el cuadrado  de la frecuencia maxima a reproducir ,(de los medios)


----------



## joam duran velasquez

ahhhh, los parlantes son lo mas importante en un diseño diy(hagalo udted mismo)los parametros de un parlante no solo son el tamaño de la bobina, el iman,la potencia ,la sensibilidad, e.t.c algo fundamental es el ancho de banda que manejen,los diagramas que vienen en los manuales son para determinar para que proposito son dichos parlantes ,por algo es que los parlantes profesionales traen especificaciones hasta decir ya no mas,y por ejemplo un supertone de vaina trae el valor de la impedancia,y la mentira que es de 500 watts .por esto parlantes profesionales( rcf, b&c,peavey,eminence,jbl,eigthing sound,fane,celestion,selenium,e.t.c) que sirven y aguantan(ojo que sean originales) blast king,nippon america,audio pipe,mte,spain,sound barrier(hay mas ,esos son los que se consiguen por aca)y para hacer buya supertone(era mi favorito)jp audio(destrono al supertone)bochoice,zebra,martone,pronext,blast king(bomba),avc,american audio,(de estos si hay bastantes)les recomiendo si toman esto del alquiler de sonido o les gusta un buen sonido hagan un esfuerzo y adquieran parlantes profesionales o de buena calidad (sus oidos y los de sus vecinos o clientes se los agradeceran)............se esta poniendo bueno este foro......


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Ya el supertone no sirve, cuando salio me parecia un parlante "bueno", pero he escuchado y visto que la calidad de este parlante se degrado notoriamente.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Lo de los parlantes lo decia porque hay gente (me incluyo) que no tiene para comprar un parlante profesional de $700000 colombianos, entonces nos vamos con parlantes mas economicos y de buena calidad, como por ejemplo, spain, mte, blast king o nippon.

Sobre lo de la wave guide, estas se pueden conseguir en el mercado, en estos planos no se ve el detalle lateral de la caja, si es conica o rectangular, las cajas rectangulares son llamadas k-array.


----------



## aldemarar

grasias joan por tus comentarios, que mas quisiera yo tener para esos parlantes profecionales. y asta las cajas pero desafortunadamente no es asi por eso personas como yo tenemos que aser marabillas para tener un sonido desente com parlantes que no son de marca pero que salen buenos con relacion al presio yo compre supertone de 8" y hayer los ensaye ya que tocamos y sonaron bien y todabia no e echo las cajas liner , te pregunto los parlantes jp que tanto es la diferencia de presio con respecto a los supertone de 8" y oscar esos difusores los estube buscando en barranquilla y no los pude conseguir ni en niche ni en  el almacen sonido y luces ¿donde los cosigo? grasias compañeros por su colaboracion


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Tal vez en bogota o cali creo que deben conseguirse, estos difusores son una parte vital en los line array, hasta ahora no he visto uno que no los use.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Como es el detalle lateral de esas cajas, son line array o k-array


----------



## aldemarar

oscar define para ty que es k array.
lo que yo se grasias al foro k array  son unos liner que sun ultra delgados osea no tienen
fondo trabajan con unos parlantes especiales si es que se le puede llamar parlantes


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Exacto, he leido y he visto las diferencias, lo que pasa es que equivocadamante le llamaba k-array a los liner que no son conicos y se cuelgan rectos asi como la imagen, pero lo que lei es que son ultradelgadas y algunas autoamplificadas (no se si todas).

De todas formas me gustaria saber como es el detalle de lado de tus cajas, conicos o rectangulares.


----------



## aldemarar

osacar las imagenes de liner del tda son las unicas que tengo pero creo que son rectangulares por una foto que vi de una igual pero  para los mediobajos usan la salida por unos tubos, si las hago las haria conica . todavia no me e desidido que caja de liner hacer ya que las que tenia les incorpore 2 medios de 8" a cada uno y andan sonando muy bien.te dejo la imagen de la rectangular.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Y que cajas tenias? o mas bien cuales son las caracteristicas de tu pickup.


----------



## MFK08

consulta, para los que vivimos en argentina quiero armar una caja de dos vias con un parlante 12'' o 15'' con un driver para los medios y agudos pero a la hora de comprar no encuntro variedad mejor dicho calidad y buen precio s que tiene que aver pero me gustaria q me recomienden alguna marca en particular, me gusta selenium o jahro pero me parece q es mas fiable selenium. pero ustedes q me recominedan. El uso que quiero darle es para poner musica en pequeñas fiestas cona amigos y el amplificador seria de 150 w


----------



## aldemarar

oscar pense que ya abias visto la foto, los medios son tipo corneta  tenia parlantes de 15 y me pase a 12" de mayor potencia en la foto en la malla que dise EROS coloque dos parlantes de 8" la caja del centro es paresida a la gauss que tanto me recomiendan solo que el laberinto interno es diferente y las dos inferiores que estan acostadas cada una tiene dos parlantes de 18"


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Compraste los 8" supertone?


----------



## joam duran velasquez

lean esto sobre las wave guide....


----------



## joam duran velasquez

toa es una empresa japonesamericana lider en investigacion.miren el funcionamiento en animacion teorica de una wave guide.... den click sobre las imagenes inferiores que muestran una wave guide.http://www.toaelectronics.com/spk0029.asp


----------



## aldemarar

si oscar compre los supertone y te cuento que me tienen sorprendido coloque 4 a sonar  solos y paresia que estubieran sonando un parlante de 15" porque reprodusen bastante bajo, creo que el futuro sera que los sonidos trabagen con parlantes pequeños en cantidades de 8" y 10" 
en you tube hay un video donde estan probando unos k array donde los bajos trabajan con parlantes de 10" medios de 8" y los brillos con los driver


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Que tal esto?, entonces valdrá la pena sin el procesador...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/vale-pena-armar-sistema-line-array-casero-16636/

Porque si no se pueden hacer medios-bajos de proyección con parlantes pequeños, como los que publicó fercs, los concert, o hacer los liner de aldemarar sabiendo que van a sonar como cajas normales ya que me gustan porque son pequeños...


----------



## fercs

es verdad sin procesamiento no vale la pena armarte un array, seria un sistema costoso al q no le podras sacar  el jugo.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos ya le echaron una miradita a mi post, yo se que algunos de ustedes ya saben como hacerlo pero como siempre digo, lo dejo por si acaso alguien no sabe:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/mini-tutorial-refuerzo-tweeter-17041/

Acepto cualquier comentario...


----------



## fercs

mira oscar aqui pongo el curso espero les sirva


----------



## aldemarar

grasias compañero ferc ya soy menos imnorante en el tema jejeje


----------



## aldemarar

compañeros escuche unos bafles pero no se si son los mismos gauus ya que tienen dos parlantes cada una y la verdad es que sonaron tremendo y como lo que quiero es reducir el tamaño y ganar mas spl, no se que opinen ustedes.
es de dos parlantes de 18" pero se podria reducir para 15" 0 12" la verda es que me da temor de bajar los bajos a 12" no quiero perder el ponch que ya tengo con los 18".
bueno la pregunta es estas cajas serian unas gauus doble?


----------



## fercs

no son como los gauss, porque no llevan una linea de transmisión (o al menos no tan grande como la del gauss) , son mas sencillos, pero igual y han de sonar bien porque llevan dos bocinas y pues se generarian presion entre ellas , ademas de llevar buenos componentes (fane colossus o similares) y buena potencia (1200 w rms)


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

fercs, entre el gauss normal y el enano que diferencias hay, generaran el mismo SPL o hay alguna diferencia ya que el enano se ve mas facil de hacer y estoy por decidirme por el...


----------



## aldemarar

oscar esto no ba al tema pero tendras alguna información para enbobinar un toroide de gran potencia es que compre un duclo creo que es de 2000w para mi maquina de medios nesecito el calculo y como lo embobino, me dijeron que con una botella pero no se


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Amigo, hay si no puedo ayudarte porque no poseo esa información, de todas maneras dejame preguntarle a un amigo que embobina toroides y te cuento...


----------



## Panoramix

Hello a todos. Que tal son los parlantes hechos por Toa. He escuchado varios y me han parecido buenos, pero me gustaría conocer sus opiniones pues saben del tema mucho mas que yo.


----------



## fercs

mi estimado oscar

al parecer en las dos cajas , la linea de transmisión es del mismo tamaño, solo que en el enano es mas angosta, debido a esto se ha de mantener igual o mayor nivel de spl,  porque siendo la misma cantidad de aire el que se mueve y más angosto el lugar por el que viaja, debe elevar la presion en este (mala la comparacion es como cuando le pones el dedo a la punta de una manguera para que salga mas fuerte el chorro de agua,el agua que pasa es la misma solo que pasa mas rapido y fuerte, porque se le aumento la presion, aqui tiene comportamientos similares porque ambos son fluidos) ,lo que presiento es que variaria un poco la respuesta en la frecuencia

( de hecho alguna vez escuche decir a un sonidero que el trabajaba los gauss normales pero mas recortaditos o chaparros, porque le gustaba que se oian mas ponchados; el carpintero que era el mismo que me hacia los cajones, se los armaba como 15 o 20 cm más reducidos de la parte de abajo, aunque la verdad no he escuchado los gauss asi, y si los he escuchado, no le he puesto atensión si son grandes o enanos jejejejeje.)

en mi opinion el laberito que forma la linea de transmisión lleva cierta proporcion que, mientras sea respetada al hacer una reduccion, la caja debe trabajar bien. 


espero me aya explicado bien y mi aporte te sea util. saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos, con la ayuda de la poderosa regla de tres, reduje las medidas del gauss para el que lo quiera hacer para parlante de 12", ademas, dejo el enlace de una información perteneciente a otro post pero que quiero compartir con ustedes, ya que la calidad de sonido de nuestros equipos tambien depende mucho de los aparatos de reproduccion como son Unidades de CD o PC.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about18785.html

Todo sea por obtener con nuestros equipos y cajas DIY un sonido de calidad.
fercs, estoy muy agradecido contigo, me has ayudado a despejar muchas dudas que tenía sobre esto de la acustica.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Segun lo que leido, para procesar el equipo se usa un dispositivo llamado Driver Rack, que en si es un DSP (Procesador digital de señales), este trae funciones como crossover, compresor-limitador y delay, con el delay se aplica un atraso de fase a determinadas cajas para que la fase final de todo el conjunto sea la misma, por ej: tenemos un cerwin vega E36 y una caja sellada sencilla, como el cerwin vega es una caja folded horn estaria atrasado en fase con respecto a la caja sellada, ya que la onda debe recorrer primero la garganta antes de salir al exterior, si las dos cajas estan reproducciendo el mismo rango de frecuencias (por ejemplo los graves) podrian ocurrir cancelaciones debido a la diferencia de fase, es por esto que se le aplica un retardo a la caja sellada para que las ondas sonoras de las dos cajas salgan al mismo tiempo o en fase.

Aunque el retardo sean solo unos milisegundos acusticamente se siente la diferencia.


----------



## fercs

mi estimado oscar no agradescas, realmente poder ayudar con lo poco o mucho que se, al igual que aprender es algo que hago con gusto.

en el caso de los delay's, tambien se usan para corregir problemas de colocacion o apilacion de stand's cuando por ejemplo tienes un conjunto de cajas mas lejos que otro con respecto al auditorio.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Ahh se me olvidava, lo que pasa es que hay varios materiales para hacer cajas, los mas conocidos son aglomerado (tablex, el que parece aserrin grueso compacto) y contrachapado (triplex, que son varias capas de madera delgadas pegadas una encima de otra), por aca los amigos que tengo que hacen cajas me dicen que el tablex es mejor porque da mejor sonido, pero me parece que el triplex da mejor sonido porque parece mas rigido y soporta mas la expocicion a la interperie (claro que es mas caro) y ademas he visto que la mayoria de cajas hechas en fabrica son de triplex (pino).
Las cajas hechas con tablex son mas delicadas y cuando se mojan se pueden dañar.

No se si alguno de ustedes esta de acuerdo conmigo o tiene una opinion diferente...


----------



## aldemarar

tienes toda la rason mejor el triples te aguantan un aguasero jajaja


----------



## fercs

mira tengo entendido el mejor material para cajas acusticas es el mdf, porque es matematicamente controlable, pero el problema que si se moja se incha,

otro material muy bueno es el cimbraplay de pino  este es muy bueno, es como el triplay , pero  es pensado para hacer los techos colados (la cimbra dijeran por aca) este es buena inversion porque si  una caja hecha con este material se moja no le pasa nada (claro no las vas a dejar en un aguacero)


----------



## aldemarar

cimbra?  no la conosco sera que se consigue en colombia ,depronto por aca la llamaran de otro nombre


----------



## joam duran velasquez

las cabinas profesionales de alta gama,utilizan maderas especiales como (Baltic birch plywood),contrachapado de abedul del baltico,pino,pino finlandes ,ruso,etc....total que sea  del mediterraneo,........... el tablex en su defecto lo diran los que trabajan con el ,"por  lo economico" que es muy bueno ,pero al contrario de lo expuesto anteriormente por foro, es malo, porque es un material poroso, que retumba o resuena,creando armonicos indeseables tendientes a aumentar  la fase de propagacion inversa(la que escuchamos atras de las cabinas)en un diagrama polar se han comparado los distintos materiales  y por algo se usa el contrachapado,es porque la irradiacion posterior(propagacion inversa)es muy inferior,lo ideal seria que fuese nula, pero solo se da en los distintos arreglos de subwoofers,cardioide,end fire,rat sound,anticristo,etc....


----------



## joam duran velasquez

oscar driver rack,(pa,220,280,480,4800,4820,px....)es el modelo que dbx le da a sus controladores ,(cerebros,procesadores,optimizadores,manejadores de sistema,etc...)aca nosotros los llamamos "controladores"como su nombre lo dice controlan todo el sistema,porque poseen eq grafico,eq parametrico de 31 bandas,crossover(los filtros de corte son de todos los inventores conocidos,linkys-reyli,Butterworth,bessel,etc...)compresor,limitador,delay (en una misma cabina ,el brillo sale primero,que el bajo, y la vez el medio se fija como punto de referencia,alli se aplica delay en cada via del crossover,se adelanta o se atrasa)y a su vez se le aplica delay a todo el arreglo,afs(control automatico de frecuencia)que evita el feedback,control de fase por via e in-out,generador de ruido rosa,rta,autoequalizacion,control automatico de ganancia,etc......(le falta hablar)o es que habla ?...hay otras marcas incluso mejores,bss omnidrive,dolby lake,eaw ux8800,....cada fabricante tambien fabrica su propio controlador y lo carga con los parametros que se obtuvieron en el laboratorio (despues de un millon de pruebas)......un controlador es el principal elemento de una cadena de sonido liner.......las razones sobran.....suerte y sigan adelante...


----------



## aldemarar

joam conoses el veringer disen que es bueno y es bastante economico


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Los driver rack (No es una serie de dbx, asi se llama el equipo) son capaces de reemplazar practicamente todo el equipo de la consola para arriba, antes del amplificador, pero en si todos son DSP, la diferencia radica en el firmware que se les carga, el cual depende como dice jhoam de las pruebas de cada laboratorio y de los resultados que obtengan.

Lo del tablex y el triplex, me parece mejor el triplex por la poca radiacion hacia atras de la caja, no quiere decir que con tablex de gran calibre y materiales absorbentes en su interior no se pueda hacer una buena caja, el problema mas radical es su baja resistencia a la interperie, el problema es que para hacer una caja en tablex equivalente a una de triplex, el tablex tiene que ser de mas calibre lo que aumenta el peso de la caja, ademas de necesitar pinturas y acabados especiales para soportar las inclemencias del tiempo.

Sobre la calidad sonora de una y otra, me dicen que el bajeo con el tablex es mejor pero todavia ninguno me convence.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Que me pueden decir del parlante zebra sound, miren lo que me encontre en la pagina de nippon america, tambien hay audio pipe y pionner. 

Parecen ser de buena calidad, aqui en valledupar se consiguen esos parlantes y no son tan caros que digamos.

Specifications:

    * Paper cone with cloth edge: 12" - cono de papel con borde de tela
    * 4" 4-layer black AL voice coil       -  bobina 4" de alumino negro, cuatro capas
    * 2x100 OZ magnet                        - doble iman de 100oz cada uno
    * Impedance: 4 OHMS
    * Frequency response: 40-500HZ
    * Sensitivity: 90dB
    * Max power: 1000 watts              -yo supongo que estos son vatios pico, RMS serian como 500W


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Aqui estan los modelos que encontre de los zebra sound...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

El desfase que se produce en las cabinas entre el brillo y el bajo es debido a los filtros pasivos y activos que se usan para la separacion de las vias, ya que los condensadores y las bobinas producen una diferencia de fase dependiente de la frecuencia.


----------



## joam duran velasquez

oscar,en una cabina profesional por lo general,cuando se trabaja con un controlador ,no se coloca a funcionar el crossover pasivo,(porque en el controlador se fijan todos los parametros) los brillos van directos,sin condensador ,sin resistencias ,ni bombillos,lo mismo para los medios y bajos...crossover pasivo se aplica mas que todo al full range.....


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Por eso, el desfasaje se produce por los elementos reactivos y capacitivos, en la separacion de las vias, ya sea a dos, tres vias, en activo o en pasivo, usando driver rack no se si haya desfase porque el filtraje de la señal es una ecuacion matematica en el dominio del tiempo y no en el dominio de la frecuencia.

Por ejemplo si se usa un crossover activo por ejemplo un linkwitz riley, los tweeter van directos (yo uso los tweeter directos), el desfase se produce a pequeña señal en el crossover activo ya que este tiene condensadores para hacer el filtrado.


----------



## aldemarar

oscar esos zebra los vi una ves en barranquilla pero despues se escasearon y no los e buelto a ver la verdad es que nunca me an gustado yo utiliso  12  en los medios es que tiene bobina 3" y asta ahora todo vien el que tu dises parese bueno hay que arriesgarse para haser algo
y que tan baratos son $$$


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aqui creo que cuestan $250000


----------



## joam duran velasquez

alderamar,el beringuer tiene mucahas prestaciones,es versatil,posee casi lo mismo que el driver rack, ademas tiene para medir la temperatura y corrige los delay en base a el clima(porque la humedad contraresta la dispersion de las frecuencias agudas)no es lomismo cuadrar un equipo en la tarde ,que en la noche....me parece bueno por el precio,pero tiene unos incovenientes en el proceso,los conversores AD-DA(analogico-digital)son muy ruidosos,creo que han mejorado los algoritmos del procesador,porque los primeros no me gustaron, en dias pasados instale uno de los nuevos Uultradrive pro dcx2496 en la discoteka kankurua...mejoraron el entorno y el ingreso a los submenus ,pero senti el ruidito caracteristico (cuando los subes a mas de 3db),que los dbx hasta 7db los he colocado y cero ruido...pero fin con lo que vale un dbx driver rack 260,compras 3 behringuer ultradrive pro DCX2496 ......para muchos profesionales es malo ,lo he usado y su desempeño es aceptable.......oscar ,vuelvo y te repito driver rack es el nombre que dbx le da a sus controladores,behringuer "ultradrive pro",bss "omnidrive"...... asi cada fabricante tiene su propio nombre para llamarlo, todos no son driver rack...el nombre  que yo uso es del de "controlador",muchos le dicen cerebro,dsp,procesador...etc...aclarado...ok


----------



## aldemarar

no no mucha plata para arriesgar. me parese mucho sin saber como resulte por hay e hoydo ablar bien  de los jp imvestiga sobre esos para ver que datos tienen


----------



## aldemarar

grasias joam por el dato,como mides el ruido el mismo aparato te indica o al oido perdona la ignorancia


----------



## joam duran velasquez

existen programas especializados para enrutar o setear los controladores,yo uso el smart que ademas trae para medir la latencia de los controladores, con graficas y al igual que en un osciloscopio te muestra la deformacion de la señal (1khz o ruido rosa) y vez el nivel de ruido en la señal antes y despues de analizado.............


----------



## joam duran velasquez

en cuanto al parlante zebra (malisimooooooooooo....)90 db no les da pena....a los fabricantes semejante tamaño y peso para tan mala eficiencia...por eso les decia anteriormente los parlantes de un sistema se basan en la aplicacion y el nivel al que vas atrabajar ,este parlante es muy insensible necesitas un gran amplificador para moverlo,lo cual no se justifica porque llega tu vecino con un par de jp de 450 watts 98 db y te palea(acuerdense que 3 db es el doble de nivel de sonido)(san)jp muy bueno,el mejor de los parlantes baratos lo recomiendo.......


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Mi insistencia es porque precisamente estuve mirando unos modelos de controladores o DSP y todos decian driver rack en una esquina y no eran precisamente DBX.

Voy a mirar el san JP para ver que encuentro, pero lo de la eficiencia habria que escucharlo porque a veces lo que dice el sticker no es tan cierto que digamos, amigo me han dicho lo mismo de el JP que es buen speaker.


----------



## aldemarar

joam una preguntiviris. estuve visitando la pajina de eos que fabrican liner que son muy portables pero queria saber sobre el control imformatico que ellos manejan con que interfase conectan estas cajas con el computador por que medio 
te dejo el link    www.black-sound.com/blacksound/01productos/ordenador.asp


----------



## aldemarar

compañeros que quiere desir esto. Unidad de subgraves basado en un sistema de bocina exponencial de carga trasera. Dotada de un solo altavoz de 18" que nos proporciona un gran rendimiento con un tamaño y peso moderados.
la verdad que no se que quiere desir bosina exponencial de carga tresera me parese que es lo mismo que un servy ustedes que disen


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Yo supongo que debe ser algo parecido al folded horn.

En estos dias he estado jugando con los parametros thielle small ya que quiero hacer unas cajitas para 4 parlantes de 6.5" voy a organizar la información y se las paso, es sobre como calcular los parametros del parlante y hasta la sensibilidad o eficiencia, para no dejarnos llevar por lo que dice la etiqueta ya que a veces es mentira o por lo menos con los parlantes economicos de los cuales no conocemos nada.

Hay parlantes que no es que no sean eficientes sino es que no trabajan bien en determinados tipos de cajas.


----------



## joam duran velasquez

por eso mismo driver (traduce controlador,manejador,chofer,conductor....es por ello que aparece la palabra driver osea "controlador",y vuelvo y te insisto es por que en el ambito profesional se les llama asi "controladores,cerebros,procesadores, dsp en fin cada region o pais los llama distinto pero en un foro que participe gano ampliamente la palabra "controlador"y ami parecer es la que mejor define la funcion de este aparato.............


----------



## joam duran velasquez

alderamar,recuerdo que hace como 3 o 4 años oi de la dichosa marca black sound(española)decian y se proclamaban lo mejor del mundo con unas cabinitas de con parlantes de 8" que daban 150db,en ese momento ningun sistema de sonido era comparable con el de ellos,ni meyer,adamson,martin,nexo,y otros mas que tenian sistemas liner con parlantes de 8" y mas grandes no eran capaces de generar tanta presion con la caja mas pequeña,el menor peso,enfin eran los mejores del mundo segun ellos(pues si sonaban muy decian algunos españoles, y otros decian que no)hasta ahora que tu la invocaste y creo que en aquel tiempo el espectroanalizador con hicieron las pruebas de laboratorio tenia un cero de mas, creo que no es mas que una estrategia de mercadeo ............por otro lado,Unidad de subgraves basado en un sistema de bocina exponencial de carga trasera, como decia oscar  cabina tipo folded horn(bocina plegada)bocina exponencial (es un transductor acoplado a un difusor,dispersor,corneta, si como la que se le coloca a las unidades de brillo,si no que en subwoofers se les contruye en madera y un tamaño enorme para proyectar la energia comprimida al interior de la cabina),como tu lo decia alderamar tipo cerwin-vega.....se olvidaba lo del control informaciónrmatico ,es un sistema que traen todos los controladores "dsp"para comunicarse con la pc (sistema interlink)se hace                                       atravez de un puerto con conectores rj-45 o rs 232(al comienzo cada fabricante poseia su propio sistema interlink,actualmente se ha estandarizado a CobraNet or EtherSound audio networks,que son los de mas acogida en el ambito mundial),inclusive los amplificador y cabinas autoamplificadas, poseen este sistema dsp,  y asi controlar y ver todo el desempeño en tiempo real,como la temperatura,fase,polaridad,etc..


----------



## aldemarar

grasias joan, entonses si consigo el cotrolador este bendra con el programa para instalarlo en mi pc?


----------



## joam duran velasquez

claro, todos los controladores traen el software(lo puedes descargar de la su pagina web)por ejemplo el software de dbx driver rack es el "driver ware",bss omnidrive es el "hiqnet",behringuer ultradrive pro"dcx 2496 update,etc......... y asi cada fabricante tiene el software de aplicacion.....


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Bueno amigos foristas, les comento que ayer fui al centro y averigue los parlantes de 12" que habian en uno de los almacenes de aca.

Encontre el JP de 800W max - $210.000
Supertone de 500W max      -  $  70.000
Zebra Sound  600W max      -  $120.000

Yo tengo 2 parlantes de 12" marca yamaha viejitos que me regalaron, la bobina es de 2.5" y las tengo intactas, es de alambre plano, tengo que armarlos con cono y araña nuevo ya que cuando me los dieron estaban rotos y viejos.  Voy aver si la otra semana los armo para empezar a probar los gauss con estos parlantes.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Un efecto interesante y nocivo en los sistemas de audio es el callejon de potencia, que se genera mas que todo en los graves (Que problematicos son estos graves), el cual sucede cuando las dos torres de bafles estan separadas a cierta distancia y el oyente no recibe la misma intensidad de señal en los diferentes puntos del escenario (se forma un callejon de graves), es por eso que exactamente a la misma distancia de las dos torres se percibe la mayor cantidad de SPL (en frente) y a medida que nos desplazamos hacia los lados se siente la perdida.

Este efecto se corrige (en algunas frecuencias) aplicando delays como explico el compañero fercs en un post arriba cuando las cajas estan a distintas distancias, o tambien centrando o apilando todas las cajas de los graves en el mismo sitio, como en los graves el efecto stereo no se siente, no hay problemas de perdida de stereo, los medios y altos pueden ser colgados o colocados con la ayuda de parales o stands metalicos.

Lean esto es una importante explicacion del callejon de potencia...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Amigos les dejo una información completa de audio profesional, es una recopilación que quiero compartir con ustedes, explica como son las cosas desde el principio.

La verdad a mi me encanta la idea de mezclar la ideología picotera con las técnicas de sonido profesional, creo que se obtendría un híbrido bastante interesante y sobre todo mucha calidad sonora.

Sigamos adelante, creo que lo estamos logrando....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about30849.html

Saludos


----------



## joam duran velasquez

comb filter(filtros de peine) se denominan asi por la figura que muestran en la grafica, en repuesta a la interferencias destructivas ,que se crean con las dos torres ....para evitar esto existen arreglos de subwoofer(consisten en ubicar los subwoofer espaciados uno al lado del otro y de centro a centro de los parlantes no debe superar la frecuencia maxima a reproducir ) ,como son los end fire,cardioide(se coloca una cabina atras de otra y se aplica delay progresivo desde la primera),rat sound,(arreglo diseñado por davis rat que mezcla parte de los anteriores y los que la imaginacion con fundamentos teoricos y fisicos cualquiera de nosotros pueda crear,existen mas  esos son solo  los que yo he usado....y son espectacularmente poderosos...............


----------



## aldemarar

oscar en barranquilla el jp estaba el año pasado en $ 160000
el zebra esta minimo $ 90000


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Pues segun lo que leido los subwoffer se deben separar a no mas de 1/4 de la longitud de onda de la minima frecuencia a reproducir, para que el efecto peine no sea tan drastico, aunque al colocar los graves al frente puede que a los lados del sistema el SPL se vea reducido pero no hay peine, lo cual es importante.

Saludos.


----------



## joam duran velasquez

oscar 1/4 de 0nda son 90ºgrados ,3/4 de onda son 270ºgrados  tambien se pueden separar a esta longitud para minimizar el comb filter y tener un escenario mas limpio y evitar mucho feeback causado por los frecuencias bajas que son omnidireccionales........


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Exacto, acuerdate que podemos calcular la longitud de onda en metros sabiendo la frecuencia, con la ecuacion Lo=c/f, donde c es la velocidad del sonido en metros por segundo y f es la frecuencia en hertz o ciclos por segundo, es lo mismo pero explicado de forma diferente.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Aqui podemos encontrar un complemento a lo que explicó jhoam sobre los arreglos de graves como el cardioide entre otros.

http://www.ispmusica.com/articulo.asp?id=605


----------



## joam duran velasquez

esta bien. bueno si y no les hiba a subir una parte de lo que para la MEYER SOUND es el arreglo de subgraves pero mi guru me dijo que no se debe por los trade marks y los copy y no se que mas,puesto que meyer sound(lo mejor de lo mejor,sin tanto parapeto) donde hice un seminario de sonido,el  de las MICA ,MILO 120,aprende uno mucho(pensando en voz alta)......¡embustero!...si lo mejor que yo he escuchado ha sido v-dosc en el metropolitano con shakira....ni cuando estaba con cesar vilar en bogota(eaw.ahora adamson).......nojoda pero meyer tiene algo que cuando lo escuchen los va ha enamorar.....claro que en sonido no hay como los diseños de JS que vaina tan brava(con toda la teoria de harry olson).preguntale a silvester........


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos, el pasado domingo 22 de febrero estube en un concurso picotero y sali bastante decepcionado de los locales y ademas me dieron aun mas ganas de mejorar mi sonido, aqui los tecnicos (a veces ni siquiera lo son) no toman en cuenta muchas variables, solamente les interesa que el aparato suene, sin importar si suena bien o mal y a los dueños igual solamente le importa "sonar duro" sin importar los elevados niveles de distorcion que a mi oido pueden pasar del tipico 10%.

Siempre he dicho que la mejor carta de presentacion de un sistema de audio es la calidad sonora, lo demas viene por añadidura, por ejemplo, mi sonido es pequeño, pero siempre cuido de que no sature o distorcione, conozco muy bien los limites de mi equipo porque yo lo construi y yo mismo lo manejo, si llega a saturar un poquito le bajo el volumen, pero ahi quienes escuchan saturando sus equipos y corren a mover el equalizador o croosover y muchas veces esto no arregla si no que empeora, lo correcto seria equalizar una vez al encender el equipo (Ya que todos los sitios son diferentes y de acuerdo a esto va la ecualizacion) y no moverlo mas.

Otra cosa, a veces se le presta especial atensión a los bajos o a los altos y se dejan a un lado los medios, los medios son muy importantes, mas que los bajos y brillos, lo ideal seria un medio bien definido, un bajo contundente pero no dominante y un brillo claro sin llegar a estorbar, la cantidad de brillos solo engaña el oido del publico ya que el oido es mas sencible a las altas frecuencias pero esto no quiere decir que con esto vamos a lograr ganarle al que esta al lado, el cual suena mejor.

Busquen calidad sonora no cantidad de distorcion.

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

oscar asi es en este medio picotero todavia hay mucha ignorancia solo quieren es hacer bulla pero algunos tecnicos ya estan buscando la calidad de sonido en mi caso mi sonido no es la gran potencia pero en calidad por haca nadien se lo gana ya que muchos de estos sonidos algunos no tienen ecualisador y otros usan crossover hechisos(hechos por los mismos tecnicos)no tengo nada en contra con lo hechiso pero creo que almenos los prosesos deven ser originales


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Asi es amigo, mi equipo tambien es pequeño, pero por pequeño no quiere decir que no va a sobresalir entre los demas, trato de tener la mayor calidad de sonido posible con lo que tengo, que no es mucho de por si.

En cuanto a lo hechizo, aldemarar, no es lo mismo colocar un condensador en paralelo con la entrada de un amplificador para sacar "bajo", que sentarte con una calculadora a diseñar un buen croosover, mira los filtros que traen los croosover originales tu mismo los puedes hacer, la unica diferencia es que de pronto PCB te va a quedar mas grande porque no trabajarias componentes de montaje superficial, pero seria exactamente lo mismo, yo en lo particular en mi sonido lo unico que es de fabrica es mi mexclador nippon america de los viejitos, y la verdad es que siempre me gusta hacer todo yo mismo, los cortes te quedan al gusto, el ancho de banda de los filtros, cualquier modificacion puedes hacerla con confianza, entre otras cosas...

He visto las "empanadas" que hacen por aqui y la verdad es que no se como no les da pena vender algo como eso, matorrales de cables, pcb soldadas por arriba sin saber que todo eso influye en el desempeño final de los equipos como el tan importantisimo hizz y humm.

Otra cosa, drivers de amplificador "puyados" o pasados de ganancia, he encontrado a veces con ganacia de 300V/V, impresionante, pasarse de retroalimentacion negativa produce oscilaciones y ruidos asi que ojo con esto.

Amigo no te desanimes, lo hechizo si funciona y muy bien, te lo digo por experiencia, puedes hacer el equipo al gusto tuyo, lo unico que falta es leer un poquito sobre diseño de equalizadores y croosover y si quieres en eso te puedo ayudar.


----------



## aldemarar

oscar estoy de acuerdo con tigo yo ya e echo crossover activos y muy buenos como tu dises se calcula al corte que uno desea pero por mucho nunca nos podemos comparar con las grandes industrias como dod ,bdx ,peavey.
uno puede armar el circuito pero el problema es la calidad de los materiales por aca es muy difisil


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Bueno por los materiales estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero ten siempre en cuenta que es lo mismo, la misma teoria que los ingenieros de esas empresas usan es la misma teoria de operacionales que conoces.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Amigos dos preguntas: seria bueno hacer la parte de afuera y la tapa de atras de las gauss en triplex y toda la estructura interna en tablex, dañaria el sonido final de la caja hacer esto.

En la gauss en que parte se le coloca el material absorvente acustico, que pasaria si le coloco absorvente a las paredes de la garganta del gauss, mejoraria en algo el sonido, aumentaria el ancho de banda de la caja, lo digo porque me quedo sonando una cosa que dijo fercs del absorvente, que se generaba un volumen virtual.

Ya empece a cotizar los materiales tiplex y unos tornillos drewall de madera para que queden bien ajustaditas


----------



## fercs

mira para el gauss si son los de 12" con triplay de 12 o 15 mm. quedan bien y mejor si los enfibras (queda mas rigido) , respecto al relleno aqui te pongo una imagen de como debe ir, el material es fibra de polyester, en algunos lugares no lo conocen asi pero lo utilizan como relleno de almohadas y cojines , es blanco y biene en rollo, como si fuera una tela, aqui en mexico sale en 50 pesos el metro.


----------



## MFK08

fibra de polyester = guata aca en argentina


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Bueno, en estos dias creo que voy a cotizar los materiales para la construccion de las cajas y les cuento, creo que el triplex de 15mm esta en $90000 pesos colombianos y el tablex de 15mm creo que $60000, la guata se consigue tambien pero he leido que la guata sirve para absorver medios y para graves se recomienda el corcho o la fibra de vidrio.

Tambien ya me dijeron en donde puedo mandar a doblar la tabla, para hacer la curva que lleva la caja.

En cuanto al forro de la caja esta la felpa y la pintura impermeabilizadora, la felpa es mas cara que la pintura pero proteje mas, aunque recoge polvo y si se moja coje malos olores, la pintura sale barata pero es mas delicada y un raspon con el suelo puede llevarse el pedazo y verse feo.

Tambien le voy a colocar tornillos de madera tipo drewall para que quede mas hermetica.

Aqui estan haciendo una caja parecida al gauss y tiene un buen sonido y llega lejos, pero no tiene laberinto por dentro, de todas maneras tiene sus problemas.


----------



## fercs

mira de la guata es lo recomendado puesto que es una caja para graves, por ende ay q eliminar los medios y agudos, la guata estaria funcionando como un filtro pasa bajos (checa en  www.speakerplans.com ahi es lo q recomiendan para esa caja)

el chaflan q lleva se lo puesdes ir armando con triplay delgadito, vas pegando capa por capa de este triplay y como se pandea sin romperse queda bien.

saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

osea que puedo hacer la curva con triplex de 5mm o 3mm que se dobla facilmente, perdon fercs pero no entendi muy bien.

Lo del absorvente lo lei aqui, lo que pasa es que el absorvente se usa para atenuar la señal para que no salga de la caja por las paredes sino que rebote o se absorva para que la caja solo emita sonido hacia adelante y no hacia atras.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/materiales/materiales.html


----------



## fercs

la curva la puedes hacer con ese material , vas pegando capa por capa hasta que quede algo rigido;

respecto al material absorvente,  el volumen virtual se genera cuando se coloca un material que impide el movimiento del aire, pero en el caso del corcho este solo no deja atravesarlo (lo rebota)  pero si deja al aire moverse (no son lo mismo las fibras sueltas de la guata que las fibras compactas del corcho) 
en caso de estas cajas creo no seria necesario colocar corcho puesto que se hacen con materiales rigidos y gruesos (15mm triplay para un 12" es suficiente) y la fibra de polyester solo atenuaria medios y agudos pero no rebotaria el sonido, lo que quiero decir es q no estarian haciendo la misma funcion la guata y el corcho, por lo tanto podrias probar en colocar el corcho en la parte trasera de la caja y la guata en la tabla paralela al porta bocina (uno para rebotar y otro para filtrar el sonido) de todos modos podria mejorar aun mas el sonido

por lo pronto aqui pongo la pagina exacta donde sale el plano del gauss, con las racomendaciones

http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=18superscooper


----------



## fercs

otra recomendacion es que las placas con los conectores se los pongas por un costado, o si los colocas en la parte de atras, los selles bien con silicon frio, al igual que a la bocina (como si fuera una junta)  y los huecos de los tornillos de sujecion, esto para que no aya fugas de aire las cuales bajan el rendimiento de cualquier caja


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

por aca un amigo que hace cajas coloca los conectore detras de el chaflan de la esquina superior en la tapa trasera asi no se descompresiona la caja o se crean coloraciones por el escape de aire.


----------



## fercs

pos tambien es una buena opcion, tambien a las pijas o tornillos para fijar las bocinas ponle arandelas para que apriente mejor y quede mas rigido y mejor sellado con la junta de silicon 

saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Para evitar el desgaste de los orificios donde enrroscan los tornillos que sujetan los altavoces uno compra una tuerca que no es hexagonal sino que tiene unas patas que se incrustan en la madera y se hace el hueco para que el tornillo no enrrosque en la madera sino en la tuerca, es muy eficiente asi, ya que si se daña la rosca es solamente cambiar la tuerca...

Gracias por tus consejos fercs.


----------



## fercs

a que bien, esas tuercas son muy utiles, mencionaba porq lo mas practico es usar pijas para tablaroca con arandelas, como la pija se abre brecha sola sin tener q usar un taladro para abrirla queda con mas presion.
saludos!


----------



## MFK08

esas tuercas aca no las pude conseguir como se llaman?


----------



## sevset

Que tal amigos. hoy me dedico a la electronica industrial pero, cuando era estudiante trabaje algunos años reparando e instalando equipos de audio profesional y desde entonces el sonido es mi hobbie.
es logico que en este tema pueda estar desactualizado pero, quiero preguntar si alguien escucho alguna vez los subwoofer marca "servo-drive", eran muy potentes (800w continuos) y anexaba 2 bocinas de 10". el secreto radicaba en que las bocinas "no contaban con bobina o iman" si no los conos eran jalados por un servo motor y un chicote. recuerdo que el fabricante proponia tomar una hoja de papel a 7 mts. frente al subwoofer y la devia romper. eran impresionantes las frecuencias bajas que desarollaba esta caja acustica. no estaria mal investigar acerca de este metodo porque es muy efectivo se los aseguro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fercs dijo:
			
		

> a que bien, esas tuercas son muy utiles, mencionaba porq lo mas practico es usar *pijas* para tablaroca con arandelas, como la *pija* se abre brecha sola sin tener q usar un taladro para abrirla queda con mas presion.



       

Esto se está degenerando 

Saludos!


----------



## fercs

jajajajajajaajajajajajajajaja

ezavalla, el que en pan pienza.....! jejejejeje!

sevset, de los sud que mencionas antes de ser servo-drive, creo eran de turbo sound (o al reves no recuerdo muy bien) no se podian poner en lugares cerrados porq causaban nauseas se decia equivalian a 9 bajos dobles frontales, que 2 servian para un estadio, pero era un bajo que se sentia mas que oirse  y los descontinuaron por que no eran tan practicos, ademas del elevado costo.

saludos!


----------



## sevset

Que tal fercs. tienes razon eran muy costosos y definitivamente era engorrozo calibrar las frecuencias bajas en lugares cerrados amplios porque incluso rompia las ventanas facilmente. de echo no cualquier crossover activo lograva cortar adecuadamente cuando utilizabas estas cajas acusticas. tambien recuerdo que nesecitaban sendos amplificador y solo los "crown-4000" les davan batalla. ni hablar, es una lastima que no se sigan utilizando porque hasta hoy, esa sensacion de "bajo" no la he vuelto a experimentar con otros equipos. 

gracias por la información fercs.


----------



## Cacho

fercs dijo:
			
		

> ...lo mas practico es usar pijas para tablaroca con arandelas, como la pija se abre brecha sola sin tener q usar un taladro para abrirla queda con mas presion.



No sabés lo mal que suena acá lo que escribiste, además de ser difícil y doloroso de lograr. Buscando un poco encontré que pija  en México es el nombre de los tornillos de rosca con paso abierto, como los que se usan para chapa o madera, autoperforantes en este caso.
No quiero ni saber cómo se llaman los bulones allá...    

Saludos


----------



## fercs

me imagino aya  pija hace referencia al pene, pero de la forma mas sensurada,  como decir aqui la verg...@

una disculpa si suena ofensivo no es mi intensión!, pero esto son solo diformismos socioculturales


----------



## Cacho

Sorprende, pero no ofende Fercs.
No hay ningún problema. Todos hablamos (muy) distinto de país en país.

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

fercs con respecto a pijas te referias a tornillos drywall?


----------



## Pablo16

Las pijas en México son en general todos los 'tornillos' que tienen punta.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

ahhhh, osea los llamados tornillos golosos y estos drywall se incluyen en esa lista


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Que es mejor, pintar o texturizar las cajas o forrarlas con lo que llamamos aqui felpa, es como una especie de alfombra delgada (para que me entiendan los amigos que no son de colombia).

Lo que pasa es que no me decidido por el acabado final de mis cajas, el texturizado les da un acabado mas profesional pero es delicado y cualquier golpe le quita el pedazo, aunque tambien es facil de reparar, solo se pinta el pedazo de nuevo.

La felpa es mas cara pero protege mas, aunque cuando se moja coje mal olor, recoge mucho polvo y reparar es mas dificil, la moda ahora es el texturizado pero aun no se por cual irme.


----------



## Pablo16

Yo creo que depende mucho del uso que le vas a dar (interior / exterior) y qué tanto vas a cuidar tus bafles.

El texturizado o pintado muchas veces se raya con el primer golpe pero no pasa nada si se moja ni guarda polvo, esto funciona en exteriores.

En lo personal prefiero forrarlos porque para mí se ve mejor, aunque hay que sacarle el polvo con una aspiradora jaja y nunca los mojo, es muy facil taparlos con cualquier cosa.

Supongo que lo mas 'profesional' y practico es texturizar.


----------



## fercs

estimado oscar:

1.- si a ese tipo de tornillo me referia.

2.- respecto a que es mejor si pintar, texturizar o forrar las cajas, yo te recomiendo mejor que les apliques fibra de vidrio, me imagino son para tu sonido movil y van a estar expuestas a las inclemencias del tiempo,

 la alfombra se moja y ademas de los malos olores pudre la madera, 

la pintura mientras sea de buena calidad es buena opcion (de hecho en un evento hace poco mas de 8 meses, se me mojaron unos gauss que solo tenian capa de pintura, llovio durisimo tanto que el agua alcanzo casi el metro de altura en el lugar, tuvimos que dejar las bocinas en el agua hasta el otro dia, cuando los pudimos sacar y los secamos, estaban intactos, no se pudrieron ni nada, lo unico que a los altaoces se les despegaron los cubrepolvos)

el texturisado es buena opcion le da estetica al equipo, el problema que se despega muy rapido con los golpes y maltratos propios de un movil, se va callendo a cachos.

ahora otra recomendacion es q les apliques a las cajas el resanador que usan los laminadores de carros  "plaste" es de color (verde o azul) y despues de eso les apliques laca (pintura para carro) del color que gustes, esto queda con una estetica genial, aguanta los golpes, se raya pero no tan facil, y es impermeable, aparte el sol no le mata el color .

saludos!


----------



## Dano

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Yo creo que depende mucho del uso que le vas a dar (interior / exterior) y qué tanto vas a cuidar tus bafles.
> 
> El texturizado o pintado muchas veces se raya con el primer golpe pero no pasa nada si se moja ni guarda polvo, esto funciona en exteriores.
> 
> En lo personal prefiero forrarlos porque para mí se ve mejor, aunque hay que sacarle el polvo con una aspiradora jaja y nunca los mojo, es muy facil taparlos con cualquier cosa.
> 
> Supongo que lo mas 'profesional' y practico es texturizar.



A mi me gusta el fieltro (moquette) de alta densidad engomada, es una moquette gruesa con base de goma, es un buen amortiguador de golpes  y previene que el agua llegue a la madera si se moja, igualmente no hay que dejar que se moje, el olor es terrible   


Saludos


----------



## hvidrio

hola  a todos   tengo   unos  parlantes blac  widow de 18 ,   que  compre  hace  poco.   alguien  me podria decir  de que potencia   rms  son .  tienen  sus  años  pero  andan  bien  y si a la  caja  le harian   alguna   modificacion   yo  a lo que  es el  frente   lo veo   medio trucho   ,la idea  es usarlas   como  sub  .  gracias y saludos


----------



## hvidrio

foto


----------



## hvidrio

parlante   blac  widow


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

hvidrio segun lo que vi por ahi ese parlante es de 400W RMS.

Muchachos queria hacerles una pregunta:

De que depende de que en algunas cajas la perdida de presion con respecto a la distancia sea mayor que en otras (no line array), por ejemplo: me he dado cuenta que en algunas caja se siente duro de cerca y a medida que uno se aleja, por ejemplo unos 50m ya no se siente, pero en otros ocurre lo contrario, de lejos casi no se siente pero de lejos es que se siente fuerte, de que depende esto?

La teoria dice que se pierden 6dB cada vez que doblamos la distancia, sera que esto puede variar dependiendo del tipo de caja?

Saludos desde colombia...


----------



## Dano

Gran parlante el black widow es una bestia, suena impresionante y salen muy caros   

Te felicito por tener ese maquinon


----------



## hvidrio

gracias   dano  ,los  cambie   por trabajo  hice 1 cabina   de vidrio   para 1 sala de ensayo .  yo estoy       como    loco   con estos  parlantes  los vecinos ya me odian  .
saludos


----------



## arields1

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> hvidrio segun lo que vi por ahi ese parlante es de 400W RMS.
> 
> Muchachos queria hacerles una pregunta:
> 
> De que depende de que en algunas cajas la perdida de presion con respecto a la distancia sea mayor que en otras (no line array), por ejemplo: me he dado cuenta que en algunas caja se siente duro de cerca y a medida que uno se aleja, por ejemplo unos 50m ya no se siente, pero en otros ocurre lo contrario, de lejos casi no se siente pero de lejos es que se siente fuerte, de que depende esto?
> 
> La teoria dice que se pierden 6dB cada vez que doblamos la distancia, sera que esto puede variar dependiendo del tipo de caja?
> 
> Saludos desde colombia...


Las cajas con las que ocurre eso que dices es exclusivo de las cajas de sublow, yo trabaje bastante diseñando este tipo cajas y pude llegar a un equilibrio en ese sentido, pero todavía no estoy absolutamente seguro de poder repetir siempre el resulatado equilibrado de que de cerca y de lejos anden bien, además, muchas veces hay limitaciones de dimensionamiento por cuestiones comerciales o de sentido común por no exagerar el tamaño dado que para tener una respuesta específica en frecuencias tan bajas hay veces que la caja debe hacerse grande por los parámetros del altoparlante utilizado.


----------



## arields1

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> esas tuercas aca no las pude conseguir como se llaman?


Esas tuercas se llaman tuercas T acá en Argentina, se tarduce literalmente del inglés: T nut.


----------



## MFK08

haa ok muchas gracias amig


----------



## hvidrio

hola  arields1   yo subí  fotos  de  blac widow   y  la caja   ,  quisiera   usarla  como  sub .me podrías   decir  si el  agujero  esta  bien  o sería  mejor  ponerle 2 abajo    
saludos


----------



## arields1

hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> hola  arields1   yo subí  fotos  de  blac widow   y  la caja   ,  quisiera   usarla  como  sub .me podrías   decir  si el  agujero  esta  bien  o sería  mejor  ponerle 2 abajo
> saludos


Particularmente, el black widow no es un parlante que sirva para sub por cómo es su diseño, pero lo ideal en la caja es que tenga las ventanas o ports dispuestas simétricamente respecto del parlante y recomiendo usarla horizontalmente.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Lo que pasa es que me he dado cuenta que las cajas de laberinto y las folded horn "llegan mas lejos" que las bass reflex, las selladas y las pasabanda, por eso me pregunto que pasa ahi, claro que por aca clonan las cerwin E36 y las hacen no originales, mas pequeña o mas grande, con medidas diferentes a las "originales" y estas cajas de cerca se sienten bien pero a mas o menos unos 40 o 50m se pierde el bajo...

Saludos

Ahhh, me decidi por el texturizado, me parece mejor acabado, ademas cada vez que quiera ver nuevas mis cajas, las mando a pintar otra vez.


----------



## arields1

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Lo que pasa es que me he dado cuenta que las cajas de laberinto y las folded horn "llegan mas lejos" que las bass reflex, las selladas y las pasabanda, por eso me pregunto que pasa ahi, claro que por aca clonan las cerwin E36 y las hacen no originales, mas pequeña o mas grande, con medidas diferentes a las "originales" y estas cajas de cerca se sienten bien pero a mas o menos unos 40 o 50m se pierde el bajo...
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Ahhh, me decidi por el texturizado, me parece mejor acabado, ademas cada vez que quiera ver nuevas mis cajas, las mando a pintar otra vez.


Porque nunca conociste ni escuchaste mis diseños de cajas pasabanda, las folded horn no tienen buenos graves, hay un problema de tamaño, para que un horn llegue a 30 ciclos debe tener 3.6 m de lado de boca y 5 .7 m de largo, y las cajas laberinto son también muy grandes para lo que entregan, desde que Thiele y Small encontraron el camino, las cajas pasabanda son lo que mejor funciona, por algo las grandes marcas las hacen.


----------



## hvidrio

hola arields1  , si no  son ideales  para sub  igual  los  podre usar como bajos  .  porque tengo selenium  de 15  350 w  rms  al  dristribuir  con  el  crossovers   a los  blac  w.    los  dejo  como   los  mas graves?    gracias y saludos


----------



## arields1

hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> hola arields1  , si no  son ideales  para sub  igual  los  podre usar como bajos  .  porque tengo selenium  de 15  350 w  rms  al  dristribuir  con  el  crossovers   a los  blac  w.    los  dejo  como   los  mas graves?    gracias y saludos


Sí, es mejor el Selenium para usar de sub y al black widow lo usas de low.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos, abro este tema porque me gustaria saber si alguno de ustedes conoce formulas matematicas para diseñarlos o tamaños estandar para hacer estos difusores exponenciales, segun he leido estos aumentan la presion generada por el altavoz haciendo que el sonido llegue mas lejos.

Son los que tienen forma de torpedo que van delante del parlante.

Saludos...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

hola muchachos los invito a este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about31310.html


----------



## arields1

De ninguna manera eso por si solo, que es parte del corrector de fase, puede aumentar la presión generada por el altavoz, de hecho es un elemento pasivo, no hay cómo, la presión sonora generada por un conjunto altavoz/bocina o driver/bocina depende de sus ángulos de dispersión, y el mal llamado difusor que forma parte del corrector de fase no hace más que ayudar a acomodar la geometría de la bocina para que esta no tenga cancelaciones dentro de ella y no se generen altibajos severos en su curva de respuesta.   Te recomiendo el manual de acústica de Leo Beranek para ver las fórmulas matemáticas que se involucran en una bocina que son varias.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

arields1 me equivoque, se llama es corrector de fase y el difusor es lo que hace la forma de tropeta a los lados como se ve en la segunda imagen, osea que para que pueda funcionar bien tengo que hacer todo el conjunto, difusor exponecial y corrector de fase.  Pero si es cierto que esto aumenta la presion sonora, mejora el sonido de alguna manera o solo es SPL (sonar mas fuerte).

Gracias arield1, sera que conoces algun link donde poder descargar el manual que me recomiendas.


----------



## hvidrio

hola  no se si tendran  mas spl   , pero con  esa forma  te aseguro  nadie  querra  caerse sobre  ellas .
nunca  vi algo  igual,  en uruguay  no se usan  ese tipo de cajas .
saludos a todos   muy bueno   el  foro


----------



## arields1

No tego idea de dónde poder descargar este libro, sigue siendo "el manual" de acústica en las universidades de ingeniería, yo tengo el libro que lo volví a conseguir hace unos 10 años porque no se editaba más, tú también puedes buscar en internet.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Ni idea de como hacerlo, pero voy a citar algo que me dijo un amigo mio:

Exacto es un simple disipador..

Mejora la expansión de ondas para un mayor alcance...

Un ejemplo muy sencillo de la manera q funciona, es cuando gritan.... Griten solo abriendo la boca, y luego griten colocando las manos al rededor de la boca, y entenderán....

De cerca suena fuerte, realza mucho las frecuencias de unos 500hz creo.. La mayor ventaja se oye de lejos, porque se expande muchísimo mas, y no solo se expande si no que suena muy lejos y muy bonito.


----------



## arields1

yoangel dijo:
			
		

> Ni idea de como hacerlo, pero voy a citar algo que me dijo un amigo mio:
> 
> Exacto es un simple disipador..
> 
> Mejora la expansión de ondas para un mayor alcance...
> 
> Un ejemplo muy sencillo de la manera q funciona, es cuando gritan.... Griten solo abriendo la boca, y luego griten colocando las manos al rededor de la boca, y entenderán....
> 
> De cerca suena fuerte, realza mucho las frecuencias de unos 500hz creo.. La mayor ventaja se oye de lejos, porque se expande muchísimo mas, y no solo se expande si no que suena muy lejos y muy bonito.


De ninguna manera, el alcance de una bocina depende de sus ángulos de dispersión, tal vez lo que escribí antes no se entienda bien, repito, no tiene cómo ni con qué aumentar ninguna presión.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola a todos los maestros del audio! Gracias por enseñarnos y compartir sus conocimientos con todos nosotros. Soy bastante novato en esto del audio y quiero empezar a andar por este camino. En primer lugar les cuento que estoy armando un amplificador de 250 rms por canal, y quiero llegar a armar 2 de estos así tengo 4 salidas. Mi idea es usar un sistema de rango completo, con woofer y driver por 2 y sub por 2. Ahora mi duda pasa por qué parlantes decidirme y diseño de sub, ya que acá en mi país puedo conseguir a el mismo precio prácticamente los selenium Pw3 de 15 y el eminence beta15. No se cual será mejor, y luego para hacer el sub me gustaría un super cooper pero se me hace difícil para fabricarla yo mismo y es muy grande. Les quería preguntar si conocen el modelo T18 o el bp1810 para que me den su opinión. O algún modelo bueno para sub que sea bueno y no muy complicado para fabricar. El sistema lo estoy pensando para fiestas familiares. Desde ya muchas gracias y ojalá algún día sepa tanto como ustedes genios!


----------



## maxep

oscar seira interesante que comentas mas sobre tus experiencias en cajas par sublow. me intriga 
por otro lado. para armar una caja de bajos (el instrumento). que tipode caja me conviene. la voy a usar en una sala de ensayo. pienso gastar hasta 700$ argentino.s busco algun 15" . me recomiendan alguno?. se me ocurrio una karlson con un peavey de 15" ustedes que dicen?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

La verdad es que el conjunto difusor - corrector si hace que el sonido llegue mas lejos, lo he experimentado por eso me surguio la duda para hecerlos, y si es verdad que aumentan el SPL como ocurre con una garganta en los bajos.  Lo que dice yoangel es cierto, ya que no es lo mismo tener un parlante en el orillo de la caja como las cajas full range, a tener una caja conica con el parlante tirado al fondo de la caja con este sistema.

El alcance si depende de los angulos de dispersion, mira la teoria de la line array, llegan mas lejos porque se pierden 3db al doblar la distancia en vez de 6db como las cajas normales y eso por que, porque se hace que el angulo de dispercion vertical sea casi 0 grados.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

tengo un amigo que hace que hace las line array EAW y el la wave guide la hace en madera y sin ninguna estructura por dentro como si fuera una corneta pero bien angosta (cero grados en vertical) como si fuera de las originales.

No se que implicaciones pueda traer eso, se que no van a comportarse como los originales aunque he visto unas wave guide originales que no traen aletas por dentro...

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Maxep, que te interesa en cuanto a cajas de graves...


----------



## arields1

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> La verdad es que el conjunto difusor - corrector si hace que el sonido llegue mas lejos, lo he experimentado por eso me surguio la duda para hecerlos, y si es verdad que aumentan el SPL como ocurre con una garganta en los bajos.  Lo que dice yoangel es cierto, ya que no es lo mismo tener un parlante en el orillo de la caja como las cajas full range, a tener una caja conica con el parlante tirado al fondo de la caja con este sistema.
> 
> El alcance si depende de los angulos de dispersion, mira la teoria de la line array, llegan mas lejos porque se pierden 3db al doblar la distancia en vez de 6db como las cajas normales y eso por que, porque se hace que el angulo de dispercion vertical sea casi 0 grados.


Justamente tú estás diciendo lo que yo te digo, entonces no te contradigas, sinó dime cual sería el fundamento técnico para que aumente la presión con el corrector de fase?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Por eso arield1, no es lo mismo tener el parlante en la orilla de la caja, que tenerlo al fondo guiando las ondas sonras en un angulo de dispercion especifico gracias al difusor.

Pon un driver de compresion solo y otro con difusor, cual sonara mas?

Saludos...


----------



## arields1

Hay que saber medir parámetros Thiele/Small en altoparlantes y luego hay que saber calcular cajas.


----------



## arields1

No mezclemos, la corneta de afuera se llama bocina, no difusor, y lo de adentro forma parte del corrector de fase, tampoco es difusor, y sí, una bocina al tener definida su dispersión, entrega más spl en el área en el que entrega sonido que un altoparlante en una caja pero también tiene menos ancho de banda, este cono que se asemeja a una punta de bala que forma parte del corrector de fase, se usa, dependiendo del diseño y de lo que se pretenda lograr, en bocinas cargadas con altoparlantes o siempre en bocinas cargadas con drivers de diafragma anular que suelen ser pequeñas.   En las bocinas cargadas con altoparlantes, ayuda a planificar la curva de respuesta y aumentar el ancho de banda.  Nada más.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

ah bueno eso era lo que queria saber, osea que si la caja tiene esa forma el conjunto respondera en un rango especifico de frecuencias, es como se hace con las folded horn que son optimizadas para frecuencias bajas, estas cajas son obtimizadas para frecuencias medias y altas.

Lo que tengo pensado es colocarle este sistema a mis cajas de medios, crees que valdra la pena o mejor las dejo como estan.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

he notado que en algunas cajas el orificio del parlante lo hacen de esta forma, que implicaciones trae esto, aumenta el spl o define la respuesta en frecuencia


----------



## DJ DRACO

Partiendo del punto inicial de lo que es sonido profesional los parlantes, sus formas, y sus toberas son las siguientes.

Tomando como referencia la frecuencia emitida tenemos:

Parlantes para graves: forma redonda o cilindrica.
Parlantes para medios: forma de elipse u ovaladas.
Parlantes para agudos: forma cuadrada, rectangular u ortorrómbica.


----------



## arields1

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> he notado que en algunas cajas el orificio del parlante lo hacen de esta forma, que implicaciones trae esto, aumenta el spl o define la respuesta en frecuencia


Una bocina se caracteriza por tener en la garganta alta presión y alta velocidad, entonces se disminuye el área de la garganta para aumentar la presión, sinó podría haber rebote de las ondas.


----------



## maxep

mi idea no es medirlos. sino comprar parlantes que los traigan. por otro lado busco un woofer para una sala de ensayo par ausar con bajo(instrumento). ok
y si quiero armar una folded horn como calculo su respuesta? hasta la salida tomo como volumen? o hasta el comienzo de la corneta?


----------



## arields1

Generalmente todos los parlantes traen los parámetros Thiele/Small en sus especificaciones, pero nunca son ciertos, y hay veces que ni siquiera están cerca de los valores reales.
Ahora resulta que uno estudia años para aprender a hacer las cosas y hay gente que cree que se puede aprender leyendo 5 renglones en un foro como se calcula una caja o una bocina.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Lo que tengo pensado es colocarle este sistema a mis cajas de medios, creen que valdra la pena o mejor las dejo como estan, mi sonido es el de la foto del mensaje 12.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Obtener los parametros thielle small no es dificil, en el foro hay varios post que te explican como hacerlo, he visto que para el bajo usan cajas selladas porque producen menos coloracion al sonido, y si tienes los parametros thielle small puedes usar un programa llamado winISD que te calcula la caja, muy completo y facil de usar y ademas lo puedes descargar gratis por la web.

Amigo arields1, creo que hablo por todos, para eso pertenecemos a este foro, para aprender...

Saludos.


----------



## maxep

claro claro. lo que pensaba era hacerla sellada para eso mismo . para tener una respuesta lo mas "plana " posible. pero siempre a uno "le pica el bicho " de amrar cosas nuevas .
ahora sigo en la busqueda de woofer. vi unos argentinos que me parecieron buenos pero son en 10" . en todo caso pensaba en armar un bafle con los 2 de 10"( y se aprovecharia mejor el espacio en una sala no?  ).
por el isd lo conozco ya  , de echo lo uso a diario. lo mio es audiocar precisamente., y ya me llevo armadas mas de 100 cajuelas para subwoofer puramente

pd: ARIELDS1 el foro es eso.. un foro, en el que se comparte el conocimiento pura y exclusivamente para sentir el placer de compartir información y aprender dia a dia mas.


----------



## maxep

oscar. podrias probar el resultado.. sin pegarlo a tus cajas.  suponiendo que suena horrible ,solo perderas un poco de madera y algo de tiempo.


----------



## arields1

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Obtener los parametros thielle small no es dificil, en el foro hay varios post que te explican como hacerlo, he visto que para el bajo usan cajas selladas porque producen menos coloracion al sonido, y si tienes los parametros thielle small puedes usar un programa llamado winISD que te calcula la caja, muy completo y facil de usar y ademas lo puedes descargar gratis por la web.
> 
> Amigo arields1, creo que hablo por todos, para eso pertenecemos a este foro, para aprender...
> 
> Saludos.


No es de mala onda, a lo que me refiero es a que no hay forma de explicar en varios renglones, algo que lleva un mínimo de 3 meses aprender teniendo la base suficiente, y me refiero a aprender entiendo, y otro tanto mínimo en aprender a aplicar, y que además, hay muy poca gente que lo sabe hacer bien.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

He leido que una torre line array debe cumplir con ciertas normas una de las cuales es que se comporte como un solo punto de emision, entiedo que al ser de una longitud dada, la primera caja ya no estara en fase con la ultima, esto se corrige con un delay, ahora como hacen para aplicarle delay a dos torres line array de por ejemplo 8 cajas por lado, son 16 salidas diferentes ya que es en stereo, ahi algun equipo que haga esto.

Como no hay una estandarizacion de cortes de frecuencia para crossover, a que frecuencias seria recomendable cortar los graves, medios y altos, y a que slope, o depende del oido y de la apreciacion subjetiva de cada uno.

Por ejemplo, actualmente lo tengo asi:

graves: 150Hz (bajos de bocina plegada)
medios: 150Hz - 2000Hz (medios con bocina)
altos: 2000Hz (tweeter bala y driver de compresion trabajando juntos)

todos a un slope (pendiente) de 24dB octava.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Como no hay una estandarizacion de cortes de frecuencia para crossover, a que frecuencias seria recomendable cortar los graves, medios y altos, y a que slope, o depende del oido y de la apreciacion subjetiva de cada uno.
> Por ejemplo, actualmente lo tengo asi:
> graves: 150Hz (bajos de bocina plegada)
> medios: 150Hz - 2000Hz (medios con bocina)
> altos: 2000Hz (tweeter bala y driver de compresion trabajando juntos)
> todos a un slope (pendiente) de 24dB octava.



Es cierto que no hay una estandarización para las frecuencias de corte, sin embargo hay varias curvas estadísticas que muestran la distribución de potencia en los parlantes en función de las frecuencias de corte, y eso es algo importante para considerar (acá hay una que subí hace tiempo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/152313/).

También hay que considerar la respuesta en frecuencia de cada parlante instalado, ya que he visto medios cuya respuesta comienza en 500Hz, así que no tiene caso cortarlo por debajo de eso ya que la atenuación propia del parlante va a generar un "hueco" en el sonido.

Considerá ambas cosas mas la potencia de los amplificador que tengas disponible para cada driver y vas a tener un resultado medianamente coherente.

La pendiente de corte es importante que sea lo mas abrupta posible, así que 24dB por octava es un valor excelente. Pero mas importante que esto es que el tipo de filtros empleado sea Linkwitz-Riley, por que ya se ha demostrado que los Butterworth producen "picos" en la respuesta en frecuencia combinada entre los drivers, y es tanto mayor cuanto mayor es el orden de los filtros. También se pueden usar filtros de Besel, pero requieren un orden mayor para lograr la misma atenuación en la banda de rechazo.

Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Si, los filtros que uso son todos linkwitz riley...

Gracias ezavalla.

Saludos.


----------



## andersonF

hola compañeros del foro.
queria que me sacaran de una duda con respecto a caja carradas.
es verda que se pierda la mitad de la potencia con respecto a una caja abierta?
e visto muchas cajas profecionales y muchas de ellas son cerradas.
en que influye esto en el sonido?


----------



## arields1

andersonF dijo:
			
		

> hola compañeros del foro.
> queria que me sacaran de una duda con respecto a caja carradas.
> es verda que se pierda la mitad de la potencia con respecto a una caja abierta?
> e visto muchas cajas profecionales y muchas de ellas son cerradas.
> en que influye esto en el sonido?


No es cierto que se pierde la mitad del sonido, pero sucede, que cuando un altoparlante tiene los parámetros adecuados para usarce en caja cerrada, tiene menos eficiencia que un altoparlante adecuado para caja reflex, lo que hace confundir el asunto, en las cajas reflex o sintonizadas, se utliza el sonido del lado trasero para mejorar la respuesta en graves.


----------



## andersonF

arields1 dijo:
			
		

> andersonF dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola compañeros del foro.
> queria que me sacaran de una duda con respecto a caja carradas.
> es verda que se pierda la mitad de la potencia con respecto a una caja abierta?
> e visto muchas cajas profecionales y muchas de ellas son cerradas.
> en que influye esto en el sonido?
> 
> 
> 
> No es cierto que se pierde la mitad del sonido, pero sucede, que cuando un altoparlante tiene los parámetros adecuados para usarce en caja cerrada, tiene menos eficiencia que un altoparlante adecuado para caja reflex, lo que hace confundir el asunto, en las cajas reflex o sintonizadas, se utliza el sonido del lado trasero para mejorar la respuesta en graves.
Hacer clic para expandir...


gracias por tu pronta respuesta.
otra pregunta
las cajas cerradas tambien son criticas a la hora de calcular los litros? o se pueden colocar parlantes de buena potecia y ban a dar buen sonido?


----------



## arields1

Sí, el volumen para una caja cerrada también es crítico, si queremos que funcione lo mejor posible, es decir, que la respuesta en graves sea plana hasta donde empieza a decaer.


----------



## Tacatomon

las cajas selladas se caracterizan por un sonido limpio dentro de lo que cabe; uniforme, en cuanto a los graves. Pero su uso a altas potencia sacan a relucir sus defectos. Cuando se comprime mucho el aire de la caja, este actua como esponja y no deja que el parlante se mueva libremente llegando a dañarlo.

Los cajones sellados, con buenos parlantes y bien diseñados siempre tienen buena respuesta.

Para mas "poder" se utilizan los Bass-Reflex.

saludos.


----------



## arields1

Eso es cierto dentro de la excursión lineal, cuando se satura la excursión se termina el sonido limpio, aunque no lo es tanto, dado que tienen más intermodulación, por eso se usan las reflex, tienen mejor control sobre la excursión de cono y por consecuencia menos intermodulación, las cajas cerradas tienen otras virtudes.


----------



## Tacatomon

Pruebalo y luego nos cuentas, chance y obtienes algo interesante.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Nadie de ustedes ha usado o ha escuchados los parlantes PRO 15 de Peavey, necesito una recomendacion.

Los necesito para medios en un cajon tipo monitor.

http://www.peavey.com/products/brow...234/begin/21/PRO+15?+Low+Frequency+Driver.cfm

Que me dicen.

Saludos


----------



## Dano

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Nadie de ustedes ha usado o ha escuchados los parlantes PRO 15 de Peavey, necesito una recomendacion.
> 
> Los necesito para medios en un cajon tipo monitor.
> 
> http://www.peavey.com/products/brow...234/begin/21/PRO+15?+Low+Frequency+Driver.cfm
> 
> Que me dicen.
> 
> Saludos



Los nuevos productos de pevey no me gustan... donde quedo aquello   

Por lo que veo tiene campana de chapa y una sensibilidad de 96.4 dB/1m/1W, tiene baja sensibilidad a mi gusto ademas de que la campana no me gusta nadita.

Aunque para monitor no vas a tener problemas

Saludos


----------



## fercs

yo los he escuchado y creeme que dejan mucho q desear, para ser peavey estan muy chafas. hasta las bocinas mitzu se oyen mejor....jejeje....


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Muchachos a ver si me pueden dar una mano,si todo me sale bien al fin comprare parlantes de 18" para hacer mi sonido triamplificado,alguien probo un buen par de marcas como para saber como rinde cada una? mi presupuesto seria de menos de $1000 por parlante.


----------



## arields1

Si querés buenos parlantes, tenés que ir a marcas buenas, como JBL de la línea profesional y creo que no te alcanza el dinero.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Algo tipo Eminence,los EV de VMR o Selenium,con cual se quedan ustedes?


----------



## arields1

De Emience no hay nada de lo bueno por acá, EV no baja lo sufiente en frecuencia para usarlo en sub y Selenium no tiene eficiencia.

Editado por Cacho


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Yo pensaba en unos Selenium...


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Y de la marca D.A.S. que opinan?


----------



## arields1

Yo por lo menos nunca diseñé bafles para DAS, sí usé DAS de doble 15" y la caja corta en 50 ciclos, como sub me parece pobre, un sub de verdad tiene que llegar a 30 ciclos, al menos para mí.


----------



## Cacho

¿Qué pasó con estos parlantes Dimebag?

La verdad, los DAS no van a darte los resultados que te dan estos que tenés (o tenías hasta fines del año pasado).
En estas tierras los DAS tienen cierta buena reputación, pero los españoles que postean en el foro (o al menos varios) comentan que en españa los llaman "D.A.S. asco".
No los he probado, pero con los comentarios que les he leído, ni ganas me dan.

Saludos


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ¿Qué pasó con estos parlantes Dimebag?
> 
> La verdad, los DAS no van a darte los resultados que te dan estos que tenés (o tenías hasta fines del año pasado).
> En estas tierras los DAS tienen cierta buena reputación, pero los españoles que postean en el foro (o al menos varios) comentan que en españa los llaman "D.A.S. asco".
> No los he probado, pero con los comentarios que les he leído, ni ganas me dan.
> 
> Saludos




Si te referis a mis cajas LEEA las tengo ahi andando joya,ahora quiero armar las de 18" para hacer el triamplificado,me parece que se los voy a comprar a Roberto de LEEA que segun POLI labura re bien.


----------



## Cacho

De esas cajas hablaba.

No puedo recomendarte ningún parlante de 18", pero podés pasar por la sección de parlantes de Oliveira Musical.
Es una casa de audio rosarina que tiene bastante surtido y los precios te pueden servir de orientación al menos.

Quizá te sirva.

Saludos


----------



## hvidrio

hola a todos  ,queria hacer 2 consultas  compre 1 parlante  usado  jbl 2241h  no tine la tapita del cono  que por  aqui le llaman domo y no consigo  1 del tamaño original  la que consigo tiene 12 centimetros  de diametro  la original seria  como de 16 cm  le afecta en sonido ,frecuencia o algo ? cual es la potencia ideal   para este parlante ? .. que medidas le hago  la caja  para 1 buen bajo  gracias desde ya  . aa  y 1  saludo al amigo que veo  anda por este pos .


----------



## arields1

Voy a buscar a ver si te consigo uno usado, mañana busco las medidas de la caja, si bien teóricamente estos parlantes son para 600 Watt, para llegar a 30 ciclos me parece que se puede usar hasta 400 solamente.


----------



## Cacho

Saludos HVidrio, un gusto verte por acá.

Te dejo en manos de Ariel que de estos bichos sabe "algo".


----------



## arields1

Una caja que anda bien con este parlante es un cubo de 73.7 cm de lado internos con dos vent rectangulares de 10 x 40 cm y de 52.7 cm de profundidad a cada lado del parlante, es importante la simetría de esto, y debe trabarse mecánicamente las caras de la caja.  Queda sintonizada en 30 ciclos y es muy pareja abajo.


----------



## hvidrio

gracias ariels1 , soy medio duro  de entender  las ventilaciones  10*40  van en los costados ?del parlante no arriba ,ni abajo  como es tradicional?
la profundidad es la de la caja 52.7?saludos


----------



## arields1

Claro, las ventilacinones como vos decís van a los costados del parlante, y los 52.7 cm son la profundidad de las ventilaciones, es decir, el largo hacia adentro, no de la caja, la caja es un cubo de 73.7 cm de lado internos.


----------



## hvidrio

como estas ariel 1, este cubo es 1 moustro de grande en la profundidad  mas que nada si no hay otra  para que tenga  buenos bajos boy a respetar las medidas. 1 consulta mas el espesor de la madera ideal cual es?  y si lo tengo que forrar por dentro  con algo gracias..


----------



## arields1

Ya sé que es grande, el VAS de ese parlante es grande y el Qts es también, está 0.44 para achicar la caja hace falta otro parlante que tenga menos VAS y menos Qts.
El espesor de la madera debería ser  de 18 mm en multilaminado fenólico y es necesario trabar las caras de la caja mecánicamente sinó se pierde lo que se gana en el extremo bajo.
Para sacar las resonancias estacionarias hace falta una cortina oblicua de lana de vidrio y se le hace una media vuelta al asegurarla en el otro extremo.
Poner lana de vidrio en las paredes no sirve para nada porque en las paredes solo hay variaciones de presión por eso es mejor la cortina oblicua porque la frena donde hay movilidad que es en el centro de la caja.


----------



## hvidrio

bueno la voy a hacer como me decis ,y cuando lo tenga pronto abiso como suena .  para mi  esos  valores  son chino avanzado y muy avanzado  ygual esta bueno se los tiro a algun amigo que sabe menos yo y lo dejo helado. vas, qts. (resonancias estacionarias)gracias y saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos.

Una vez un compañero del foro llamado fercs nos regalo unas medidas de una caja scooper enano de la cual estuvimos charlando un rato, pues les comento que la probe hace poco y me dejo sorprendido, la calidad de los graves y la precion es mucho mejor que en los E36 cerwin vega (a mi concepto personal), cabe aclarar que no cuento con dinero para comprar parlantes de marca y tengo que conformarme con lo que dan los que tengo.

Me han surgido unas dudas y ojala pudieran ayudarme:

-me di cuenta que el parlante se mueve bastante, ahi alguna forma de reduccir este movimiento sin afectar el desempeño de la caja, habia pensado en hacer algo muy popular por aca, que es cambiar el cono y la araña por unos mas duros para hacer el parlante mas "pesado", que consecuencias tiene esto?

-como se comporta esta caja en altas presiones?

Ahi les dejo las fotos de la prueba, voy a hacerme con cuatro de estos bichos, ya que fue imposible vender a buen precio los 18" que tengo para reducir mi sonido a parlante 12".

Saludos a Fercs, si es que esta por ahi.

Saludos...


----------



## Tacatomon

Oscar Monsalvo Dijo:

-me di cuenta que el parlante se mueve bastante, ahi alguna forma de reduccir este movimiento sin afectar el desempeño de la caja, habia pensado en hacer algo muy popular por aca, que es cambiar el cono y la araña por unos mas duros para hacer el parlante mas "pesado", que consecuencias tiene esto? 


Simple: Ya no va a sonar tan lindo como antes. Lo que tienes es un acople "perfecto" entre los parlentes y el rebote enano.

Oscar Monsalvo Dijo:
-como se comporta esta caja en altas presiones? 

Nunca he experimentado con esas cajas pero te puedes da una idea con el SPL que se banca la caja.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola tacatomon, podrias explicarte mejor con eso de los acoples.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

mmm

Como quien dice, el parlante que empleastes con el rebote enano tiene parametros iguales al parlante con el que originalmente se diseño la caja. 

Ojo: Para saber exactamente si la caja está trabajando como se debe, tienes que medir el alcanze de frecuencia, SPL @ 1W/1m y la referencia original (grafica de Respuesta en frecuencia original del cajón, SPL, sensibilidad, parlante usado) comparada con lo que tienes ahora. Acuerdate que solo es impresión de oído.

No has visto los diagramas de la pagina de SpeakerPlans? Recomiendan Ciertos Woofer en orden de "+" a "-".


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Si claro, los he visto, voy averiguar tambien sobre el VAS de esos parlantes, segun he leido este es el factor que determina que tan rigido es el conjunto cono+araña y tratar de compararlo con los mios.

Osea que no es malo que el cono del parlante se mueva tanto al reproducir altos SPL, creo que tal vez podria dañarse por sobrepasar la excursion maxima.

Por otro lado te aseguro que mi parlante no figura en esa lista jejeje.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

En los cajones tipo Scooper como los que muestras, la excusión es notable, aparte de que la VEZ , comparadas con las Folded Horn .

Aparte, no solo te guies de la primera impresion acustica, trata de probar mas. Consigue y compara los Vas.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Lo que pasa es que el folded horn al ser una caja sellada acoplada a una trompeta o bocina el aire atrapado en la camara trasera crea una especie de colchon de aire que evita que el parlante se estrese, por eso te toco el tema.

De todas formas voy a hacer lo que te comente sobre el VAS

Saludos, gracias por responder.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

El Precision Devices PD1850 que recomiendan en el diseño del gauss grande tiene un VAS de 249 Litros, que significa esto blando o duro.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

El PD1850 es el transductor por excelencia de las Horn Loaded, a eso debe su vas de 249 litros. 

Realmente No tengo un claro concepto del vas, pero Resulta que si se tiene un vas muy grande (+300) El woofer sirve bien para cajones Bass Reflex, pero si al contrario, los woofers los vemos en cajones sellados o Band Pass (Horn Loaded).

A ver si alguien nos ilumina.

Según PCP Audio:

Elasticidad acústica
Volumen de aire con la misma elasticidad que la suspensión del altavoz...

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> El PD1850 es el transductor por excelencia de las Horn Loaded, a eso debe su vas de 249 litros.
> 
> Realmente No tengo un claro concepto del vas, pero Resulta que si se tiene un vas muy grande (+300) El woofer sirve bien para cajones Bass Reflex, pero si al contrario, los woofers los vemos en cajones sellados o Band Pass (Horn Loaded).
> 
> A ver si alguien nos ilumina.
> 
> Según PCP Audio:
> 
> *Elasticidad acústica
> Volumen de aire con la misma elasticidad que la suspensión del altavoz...*



Si el VAS es grande, eso significa que la suspensión del parlante es rígida. Si el VAS es pequeño, significa que la suspensión del parlante es "blanda".

Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Gracias ezavalla por la aclaracion  

Claro, por eso vemos parlantes blandos en cajas selladas como los de los equipos de sonido comerciales ya que si se colocaran en bass reflex se desconarian por exceso de excursion.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

De paso, agarro tambien la aclaración de Ezavalla.

Saludos.


----------



## arields1

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> tacatomon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El PD1850 es el transductor por excelencia de las Horn Loaded, a eso debe su vas de 249 litros.
> 
> Realmente No tengo un claro concepto del vas, pero Resulta que si se tiene un vas muy grande (+300) El woofer sirve bien para cajones Bass Reflex, pero si al contrario, los woofers los vemos en cajones sellados o Band Pass (Horn Loaded).
> 
> A ver si alguien nos ilumina.
> 
> Según PCP Audio:
> 
> *Elasticidad acústica
> Volumen de aire con la misma elasticidad que la suspensión del altavoz...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si el VAS es grande, eso significa que la suspensión del parlante es rígida. Si el VAS es pequeño, significa que la suspensión del parlante es "blanda".
> 
> Saludos!
Hacer clic para expandir...

Es exactamente al revés!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola arields1, al ver tu comentario me puse a investigar y creo que estas confundiendo complianza CAS con VAS, la complianza acustica es inversamente proporcional a la dureza de la suspencion y el VAS es directamente proporcional al CMS o dureza de la suspension.

Parece que ambos parametros indican la dureza de la suspension pero se tratan diferente.

Les dejo el link en donde lei lo que digo, corrijanme si estoy equivocado.

http://autoaudio.blog.com.es/2006/02/08/modulo_2_bocinas_4ta_entrega~544581/

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

arields1 dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si el VAS es grande, eso significa que la suspensión del parlante es rígida. Si el VAS es pequeño, significa que la suspensión del parlante es "blanda".
> 
> 
> 
> Es exactamente al revés!
Hacer clic para expandir...


Oooppppssss! Efectivamente, está exactamente al revés!...por que corno no miro lo que escribo...
Debería ser:



> Si el VAS es pequeño, eso significa que la suspensión del parlante es rígida. Si el VAS es grande, significa que la suspensión del parlante es "blanda".



Gracias por la aclaración!

Saludos!


----------



## arields1

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Hola arields1, al ver tu comentario me puse a investigar y creo que estas confundiendo complianza CAS con VAS, la complianza acustica es inversamente proporcional a la dureza de la suspencion y el VAS es directamente proporcional al CMS o dureza de la suspension.
> 
> Parece que ambos parametros indican la dureza de la suspension pero se tratan diferente.
> 
> Les dejo el link en donde lei lo que digo, corrijanme si estoy equivocado.
> 
> http://autoaudio.blog.com.es/2006/02/08/modulo_2_bocinas_4ta_entrega~544581/
> 
> Saludos


CAS Y VAS es lo mismo con diferente nombre, el primero es compliancia acústica de la suspensión y el segundo volumen acústico de suspeción y ambos se expresan en litros, es decir, equivalentes a la elasticidad de litros de aire, y por lo tanto no son inversos. CMS es compliancia mecánica de la suspensión.


----------



## Tacatomon

Se hizo pequeño lio.

Resumiendo

Vas = Elasticidad Acustica
Se mide en litros.

"Si el Vas es pequeño, la suspencion de la bocina es Rígida, pero si el Vas es grande la suspencion es blanda"

Gracias a dios mi concepto no estaba tan mal.

Tacatomon Dijo:
"Resulta que si se tiene un vas muy grande (+300) El woofer sirve bien para cajones Bass Reflex, pero si al contrario, los woofers los vemos en cajones sellados o Band Pass (Horn Loaded).

Ahora que estare de vacaciones, contare con suficiente tiempo para verificar las diferencias entre un woofer de Vas Grande y uno de Vas Pequeño en una Horn Loaded. A ver que sale.

Saludos.


----------



## arields1

No entiendo porqué insisten con los horn loaded, además que se pasaron de moda, para que un horn llegue a 40 Hz, su boca debe medir 2.4 metros de lado y 4.25 metros de largo, acá en Argentina no se usan más hace más de 15 años, para sub se están usando cajas tipo doble reflex, es decir, cajas pasa banda.


----------



## Tacatomon

mmm

La verdad, por acá son los bafles de batalla.

Bancan Buen SPL (+138db/+140dbPeak) y pueden llegar facilmente a los 30Hz, aparte, sus diseños son todo menos Muy aparatosos.

27Hz Cerwin Vega TS-42.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/198466/

Saludos.


----------



## arields1

A menos que hayan cambiado las leyes de la física no hay manera que lleguen a 30 Hz funionando como horn, no hay en toda américa una cámara anecoica que llegue a los 30 Hz para poder medirla correctamente, la única que hay está en inglaterra, acordémonos que el papel aguanta todo, hasta el internet.


----------



## MFK08

Muchachos nececito una ayuda.. quiero hacerme los parlantes para el amplificador de 100W x 2 que estoy terminando, y quiero que sean de dos vias de una calidad mediana (no quiero componentes chinos) y dentro de lo economico y bueno pense en selenium. lacaja seria de dos vias y pensaba en el 12PW3 o el 12CV4 pero no tengo ni idea en cuanto al drivers vi el D220Ti pero me parece demaciado.. ustedes que me recomiendan? la idea es usar todo de la misma marca.. no se de otra marca pero puede que tengan idea de alguna otra marca como peavey o eminece. 


P.D: soy de villa maria (cordoba) las cosas las iria a comprar a cordoba capital porque en mi ciudad ahi poco.

desde ya muchas gracias muchachos...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos (tacatomon, arields o ezavalla), quisiera escuchar su opinion acerca de los gauss o scooper en comparacion con los cerwin AB (creo que ustedes han trabajado mas con cajas que yo), para ustedes cual es mejor y porque, pros y contras de los dos, ya sea una opinion subjetiva o teorica.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Como para empezar, el tamaño de las 2 es descomunal respeto a un woofer de 18" en cajon Bass Reflex, si hay transporte adecuado, no hay problema.

Las AB son de toda la vida, unas clasicas. Resultan ser buenas a partir de 4 por lado, para aplicaciones medio en vivo. Parece ser que en lugares cerrados se pierde presencia.

Scooper, mas de lo mismo pero al parecer sirven en lugares cerrados y abiertos (Experiencia personal).

Tienes en planes futuros armarte unas cajas tipo folded?.

En gustos... cualquiera de las 2 viene bien para mi.

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

*Oscar * primero me disculpo por no haber respondido el mensaje que me enviaste sobre la consulta entre la Gauss o Scooper en comparación con los Cerwin Vega E36. El enlace que me dejaste en el mensaje daba para un Gauss de altavoz de 21" y en comparación para un 18" de Cerwin Vega el Gauss llevaría mas ventaja por el área del cono. 

Nunca he podido escuchar una Gauss, pero por ser un "sub frontal" tiene mejor definición ademas de que produce mas "profundidad" en el sonido que una tipo Folded Horn o bocina plegada. 

Las tipo Folded Horn de Cerwin Vega es como dice *tacatomon* son de toda la vida (por lo menos para mi). Éstas producen un golpe mas seco, no tienen la profundidad de un sub con bocina frontal. Recuerda que estas producen "coloración" en ciertas frecuencias y empiezan a perder el golpe por lo general de 80Hz para abajo!  

Pero estoy de acuerdo en que si trabajas mucho en sitios "cerrados" y "semicerrados" te vayas por el Gauss y que a ti personalmente te gustan mas su pegada. Los Cerwin Vega fueron fabricados para espacios abiertos para expandir mucho. Pero coincido que en espacios cerrados pierden definición. Solo te doy mi opinión sobre lo que sé. Aquí en Venezuela todas las Disco Móvil usan Folded Horn. Y para conciertos en vivo de cualquier banda siempre usan sub frontales.

Yo en mi casa uso sub frontal del Bass Reflex, para futuro pienso armar las Folded Horn de Cerwin Vega para algún evento en la calle.


----------



## arields1

Acá en Argentina, las marcas de parlantes que se están usando son las italianas, RCF  Y Eighteen Sound, no sé si se pusieron de moda o qué, tienen muy buena construcción y funcionan muy bien. Con respecto a cajas, se usan mucho las pasabanda doble reflex, son más eficientes y limpias que las simple reflex.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Gracias por las respuestas.

Lo que pasa es que mande a hacer 4 gauss o scoop (las fotos que subi mas atras) y queria escuchar sus opiniones acerca de este tipo de caja aunque veo que sus respuestas coinciden un poco con la impresion que me dieron:

-aunque probe con una sola, creo que no "llegan tan lejos" como el cerwin AB, bueno tendria que constatarlo cuando tenga las cajas completas, pero el bajo que dan es un bajo mas completo que el cerwin, son muy eficientes y con menos potencia de entrada y un parlante que no estaba en buenas condiciones se sentian mas fuertes que mis cajitas, creo que el cerwin exige mas potencia de entrada y por ende un parlante mas "pesado", para que se sienta.

-Como no es una caja sellada como el cerwin la excursion del parlante tiende a ser execiva si es un parlante blando (como con el que probe, por eso preguntaba lo del VAS), entonces al querer subirle mas volumen la pegada del bajo ya esta sacando el parlante y esto hace que distorcione (Claro que el parlante con el que probe no estaba en buenas condiciones) y los cerwin son mas resistentes a esto.

-por lo demas tienen igual altura y ancho que le cerwin y tienen menos fondo que esta.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest

sonaran bien dentro de mi casa unos bafles de 10" que he comprado de la marca HQ Power 
las cajas acusticas me las voy a fabricar yo,pero nose si estos altavoces valen para interior.


----------



## fernandoae

"nose si estos altavoces valen para interior. "          
Acaso vienen audifonos para exterior o interior?!


----------



## Guest

hombre valer valdran,pero lo que digo esque si sonaran bien las frecuencias bajas,le voy a meter creo yo que a cada altavoz 10 watios que ya son para aqui dentro, y estos van conectados a un home cinema.que esta bastante bien para lo que es.


----------



## aldemarar

oscar le colocaste el material adsorvente a las gauss, por que si no ahi puede estar el problema
acuerdate que esto le ayuda


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Estas que probe no lo tenia, pero a las que me estan haciendo si les voy a colocar guata que es la misma fibra de poliester.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos visiten este post y suban las fotos de sus "engendros" como dice fogonazo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/215848/

Saludos


----------



## andreus

hola amigos quisiera que me recomendaran como usar este parlante de 10 pulgadas con mi amplificador de 300 watts pues queria exprimirle los pocos atributos que tiene.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola andreus, primero busca o calcula los parametros thielle small de tu parlante y luego con la ayuda de algun software de calculo, calculas la caja.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Si quieres un cajón para sacarle buenos graves, Bass Reflex.

Sin duda, WinISD

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/analisis_altavoces/thiele.htm

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/tutwinISD/tut.html

Suerte y por si las dudas, aquí estamos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Muchachos que me pueden decir de los parlantes marca Sound Barrier.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Son de tu país?

Por aca en México, no se conocen. Algun Link?

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Si, son made in usa, y me han hablado bien de ellos y no son muy economicos que digamos, en la pagina de ellos no aparece ningun parlante suelto y por ahi en DoPA leei que eran fabricados por Eminence.

Saludos


----------



## andreus

vale amigos gracias por el dato cuando termine subo unas fotos.


saludos


----------



## arields1

De todas formas hay que medir los parámetros Thiele, dado que ninguna marca pone datos reales en los catálogos.


----------



## aldemarar

oscar,los Sound Barrier son unos parlantes buenos es como el black king,hay que tener cuidado porque ahora todo lo falsifican


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola aldemarar, los parlantes son originales ya que son de los viejos y estaban en un sonido profesional o amplificación, me hice con cuatro de esos para los medios los cambie por mis cuatro supertone y un exedente en dinero, osea que son muy buenos.

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

si ellos son buenos, pero hay algo que disen de los parlantes que an tenido mucho uso pero no se si es cierto y es que por el recalentamiento de tanto uso llegan a desimantarse un poco y si eso es cierto seria bueno llevarlos a magnetizar de nuevo,que alguien me diga si este mito es sierto o mentira


----------



## aldemarar

sobre los bafles gauss e llegado a la conclusion de que si tienen mejor calidad de bajos que  los cervy pero tienen desbentajas en campo abierto el sonido se pierde muy rapido y no manda lejos, pero cuando los colocas en citios cerrados quieren desarmar todo y los cervy son todo lo contrario.
los gauss son como los equipos de sonido sony,dentro de tu casa suenan duro y unos bajos espectaculares pero como lo saques a la terrasa se pierde todo.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Yo las probe y me gustaron, un bajo de calidad y fuerte y no llegaran tan lejos como el cerwin pero levantan una presion tremenda, aunque no creo que la diferencia en distancia sea mucha, ademas no va a ser una sola, van a ser 4 y por la distancia entre los centros de los parlantes, estos se comportarian como un arreglo aumentando asi la "distancia de tiro" de las cajas, esta clase de bajos frontales como reflex, doble reflex, laberinto se estan usando mucho en amplificaciónes por su gran presion y calidad.

No quiero que me escuchen a un kilometro y de cerca nada, quiero solamente molestarle el oido a mi publico.

Lo de los parlantes lo he escuchado pero por ahi leyendo decia que para que pierda magnetismo por calor, deberia calentarse a muy alta temperatura, o por golpes o por induccion de otro campo magnetico (desmagnetizadoras).
Se que se recalientan las bobinas cortocircuitandose algunas espiras, reduciendo el rendimiento.

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

te felisito por que los  gauss que te funcionaron pero yo me boy a armar los servy wega por irme a lo seguro


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Yo al principio queria mucho los cerwin pero quise experimentar con algo nuevo, ese bajo todo el mundo lo tiene y mira que no perdi la plata, me resulto algo bueno.

El cerwin es una buena caja.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Sea lo que sea que te armes, al final del trabajo procura poner unas fotos para admirar.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

ok, tacatomon.

La otra semana que me entregen las dos primeras posteo algunas fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## arields1

Sound Barrier y Black King son parlantes de audio car, estas líneas son de baja eficiencia, y para mí, inusable en sonido profesional. Un woofer profesional entrega un mínimo de 97 dB reales con 1 Watt a 1 metro, y recordemos que cada 3 dB que se baja, se baja la mitad de energía acústica.


----------



## aldemarar

arields 1 mira esto y veras que estas equibocado   http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=nhill04


----------



## Tacatomon

Por lo que ví en esa imagen, eso practicamente es una bomba de SPL. tanto que algunos no la soportan.

Vemos, nada mas en los graves: 12 Cajas que pueden ser 1850 Horn / 186 Horn.

Y que cada caja tenga 800W rms...


----------



## Cacho

El amigo Google me dio esto como resultado a escribir "Sound Barrier"
http://www.soundbarrier.com/site/

Por abajito están las distintas secciones y una es Audio Pro. No es para ponerse muy contento porque no andan los links a las características de los parlantes (no revisé más), asíq ue hasta que los arreglen no servirá de mucho. Sólo para ver fotitos chicas de los productos.


Saludos


----------



## arields1

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> arields 1 mira esto y veras que estas equibocado   http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=nhill04


Eso no muestra nada, son sólo fotos.


----------



## aldemarar

bueno no hay peor siego que el que no quiere ver 


saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Pues ya yo hice el negocio, cuento con 4 Sound Barrier SB-15106 de 500W para los medios, la bobina es de 3" y si que tienen parecido con los blast king, la unica diferencia es la campana o chasis.
Mucha gente de por aca que tiene idea de esto del audio me han dicho que son muy buenos parlantes.

Ahora, mucha gente al igual que yo que pertenecemos a este foro no tenemos plata para comprar componentes JBL, Peavey, Eminence, RCF, 18Sound, DAS, Selenium, como quisiera yo tener parlantes de estas marcas, por eso con nuestro presupuesto tan reducido tratamos de buscar parlantes economicos y que salgan buenos, con una calidad de sonido aceptable, yo estoy consiente que no va a sonar tan bien como si tuviera esas marcas pero no tengo plata para comprarlos y toca conformarle con lo que dan los que si puedo comprar.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Eminence tiene buena relación calidad/precio... Apoco no lo ha notado?

Bueno, depende del lugar y donde los consigas, por que hay cada negocio costoso...{
Peavey tambien tiene buenos parlantes de medios economicos como la serie Scorpion y Black Widow. Pero son dificiles de conseguir. Los eminence por doquier los Hay.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Yo una vez cotize unos eminence y aca en mi pais me parecieron supercostosos, ademas de que son dificiles de conseguir.

En mi ciudad no se consigue ningunas de estas marcas, las marcas mas caras que hay por aca son Blastking y MTE, de las profesionales toca ir a la capital del pais Bogota y no son para nada baratos.

Tacatomon que marcas y referencias de parlantes usas?


----------



## arields1

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> bueno no hay peor siego que el que no quiere ver
> 
> 
> saludos.


Lo mismo digo, además de que ciego se escribe con "C" Decime cómo podés mostrar fotos de algo totalmente intangible como es el audio? El sonido y la música son subjetivos, si al menos pudieras mostrar una foto que mostrara, valga la redundancia, el instrumental midiendo SPL y el rack que se usó para mover esas cajas, al menos habría algo, porque si no se sabe con cuánta potencia se están exitando las cajas y no se sabe cuánto SPL están entregando, no estás mostrando nada que tenga algún valor técnico, además, porqué será que en nigún rider para bandas internacionales aparece nada soundbarrier ni ninguna marca de audiocar, simplemente poque no cumplen con las exigencias profesionales ni de los músicos ni de los técnicos ni de las empresas que trabajan en el tema. 
También hay lamparitas de 300 y cuarzos de 1500 Watt, pero no emiten sonido, con esto te digo que la potencia admisible, que en la mayoría de los casos es bastante dudosa, no implica una eficiencia sonora.


----------



## aldemarar

grasias por la correccion ortografica.pero las fotos son de un ebento de sound  barrier pero haya tu


----------



## arields1

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> grasias por la correccion ortografica.pero las fotos son de un ebento de sound  barrier pero haya tu


Dime una cosa! Acaso una foto se escucha? Cuando tenía 15 años y probaba mi amplificador de 15 Watt mi madre se tapaba los oídos, será porque era mucho? De ninguna manera, para algunos puede ser mucho y para otros nada, eso se llama "subjetivo" por eso, cuando se pretende "mostrar" en audio, se usa el instrumental.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Bueno entre en la pagina de Sound Barrier y no aparece mucha información al respecto.  Sobre los parlantes, ya los monte y el sabado los voy a probar, cuando haga la prueba les comento como me fue.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues las marcas con las que cuento son nacionales, no le piden nada a Eminence. Por ahí tenemos un woofer Black Widow para eventos pequeños.

Ahora, me extraña que Eminence sea cara por tu ciudad. Veamos si estamos en lo cierto, intenta conseguir el precio de un parlante Eminence KAPPA PRO-15A. Normalmente está en 139 Doláres.

Que marcas profesionales hay en Bogotá?

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

El eminence no lo venden en mi ciudad, yo lo averigue en cali, pero el kilomaxpro el cual estaba en aprox 340 dolares, ese que comentas tiene el mismo precio de un MTE de 15" de la misma potencia, ese si se consigue aqui.

el Sound Barrier, el Blast King y el MTE oscilan en esos rangos de precios, 130 - 140 dolares, el cual me parece economico para un parlante de tal calidad como lo es el eminence, por lo menos si aca los vendieran serian una buena opcion. Ahora, como aca no se consiguen toca que traerlos de otra ciudad lo que los encarece aun mas, que envidia que en mexico sean tan baratos.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Pdrías poner algunos enlaces con fotos y especificaciones de los parlantes que mencionas.
Así nomas, como para que tengan en mismo precio que los eminence, han de ser bueno.

El Kilomax Pro anda en ese precio por acá. Cuidado que ese parlante no se lleva con los Scoopers ni los Horn Laoded.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola tacatomon, te pongo algunos enlaces, fijate que en donde aparece el Eminence aparecen los blast king, tendran alguna relacion:

www.mteaudio.cn
http://www.intermarkindustries.com/...y=32&subcategory=42&brand=&mode=display_items


----------



## Tacatomon

Los links que pusistes son de mega empresas distribuidoras de componentes para sonido.

MTE audio distribuye y fabrica. Los parlantes MTE no me gusta como se ven. Muy sencillos.

Los BlastKing Tienen Mejor pinta, mas profesionales. Pero la verdad, en mi vida los habia visto. No te puedo decir cual es mejor, Te mentiria.

, Yo solo veo pura calidad D

Eminence, Peavey, Fane, PD, RFC, Selenium, Yamaha, JBL, Beyma, Eighteen Sound...

Mañana seguimos, ya me dio sueño.

Saludos.


----------



## arields1

Recuerden que no todos los Eminence son buenos, Eminence fabrica parlantes industriales, son tan buenos como los pague el que compra.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Los MTE son los que se estan usando ultimamente en discos moviles aqui en la costa colombiana y salen buenos, hay hasta de 21" y hay unos modelos de alta potencia en 18", 15" y 21" que traen doble iman y bobina de 4 capas con un alambre bastante grueso creo que calibre 25 o mas grueso, aqui tienen mucha fama y no es por malos. Te dejo una información que saque antes que cambiaran la pagina de internet.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Se ven interesantes esos parlantes MTE que mencionas, y en el catalogoque adjuntas, efectivamente hay woofers de 15" de 2000W. Ahora con mas información se ven mas confiables, pero como te he dicho, nunca los habia visto antes. Tendría que probarlos para ponerles el visto bueno.

Aunque está facil. Si El precio de un MTE de 15" está a la par de un Eminence, vete a la segura con el Eminence.




			
				arields1 dijo:
			
		

> Recuerden que no todos los Eminence son buenos, Eminence fabrica parlantes industriales, son tan buenos como los pague el que compra.



Los Eminence salen buenos, Las series Kappa, Omega, Definimax y Kilomax son las de mayor acabado profesional con arañas en Aluminio.
La unica pega de Eminence es que tiene parlantes profesionales con Araña en acero: Por eso que ahí son economicos en las series Gamma, Delta y Beta.
Quede en uno elegir de acuerdo al bolsillo, pero en ninguna de las 2 series (Araña de aluminio o acero) Decepciona.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Bueno, les dejo fotos de los parlantes que voy a usar para los gauss enanos, los desarme porque los conos estaban en pesimo estado y uno tenia mala la bobina, ahora voy a ponerle todo nuevo.

Estos son los economicos supertone de 700W viejitos, cuando salieron eran la sensacion ahora como que los piratearon porque salen muy malos, por aca costaban como 95 dolares.

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

oscar te comento que un primo tiene cuatro bajos con parlantes eminence y los escuche el viernes y me dejaron asombrado suenan durisimo y eso que ellos tienen un amplificador pequeño, la verdad que yo pensaba que eran caros pero si vemos el resultado no es asi,dise mi primo que cuando fue a comprarlo le probaron los mte y los eminence y se desidio por los eminence a pesar que eran como $100.000 pesos mas caros ya que rinden mucho mas y la calidad de sonido era muy notable, yo tambien tengo 6 supertone de 18"iguales a los tuyos y mi primo con menos potencia en los amplificador y los cuatro eminence,suena mas duro

saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola aldemarar, y por cuanto le salieron a tu primo los eminence, no sabes de cuanta potencia son?

Yo averigue un dia en cali los kilomax pro y costaban $700000 + el envio cada uno.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> ...cuatro bajos con parlantes eminence y...suenan durisimo y eso que ellos tienen un amplificador pequeño...



Acá es donde se nota que en estas cosas de dB la matemática no miente.
Supongamos dos parlantes, X e Y.
-X tiene una sensibilidad de 92dB 1W@1m 
-Y tiene 98dB 1W@1m

Es fácil ver que Y tiene 6dB más de sensibilidad, esto quiere decir que con la misma potencia va a sonar 6dB más fuerte. Es un buen número el seis, dice Divididos en "Sábado" (busquen la canción si tienen ganas), y es bueno para el ejemplo también.
Cada 3dB se "duplica todo" en estos asuntos logarítmicos. Pongamos una potencia de 100W conectada a cada uno de los parlantes y veamos qué pasa.

El parlante X sonará con una presión sonora determinada (no quiero hacer cuentas), y el parlante Y sonará *cuatro* veces más fuerte. Hasta acá son sólo los parlantes pelados, sin nada.
Agregamos las cajas bien diseñadas y podés aumentar algún poco los dB.

Si lo ponemos al revés, el parlante X dará un volumen determinado con 100W de potencia. El Y dará lo mismo con sólo 25W. Benditos dB.



En definitiva:

-Amplificadores tremendamente grandes y parlantes no muy buenos que digamos dan como resultado muchísima plata gastada (invertida para algunos) y un sonido determinado.
-Amplificadores medianos/chicos y parlantes buenos dan como resultado mejor sonido, más volumen, más rendimiento y en definitiva un lindo ahorro, por más que parezcan caros los parlantes.

Cada quien es libre de elegir qué camino tomar.
OJO que no pretendo criticar ninguna de las dos posturas. A mi entender, la segunda es la más adecuada y la primera es igualmente válida para quien así lo quiera.


Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

los parlantes no son nisiquiera los kilomas son unos de menor potencia y le costaron $340.000 pesos cada uno, estoy por aberiguar que modelos son, para mi que son los definimax o los omega ya que me dijo que eran con bobina 4"




saludos


----------



## ALEX2050

hola amigos de este foro quisiera saber si alguien tiene un plano de cajones para medios de 12"


----------



## aldemarar

alex mira estos


----------



## aldemarar

disculpa aca el resto


----------



## Nimer

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> aldemarar dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...cuatro bajos con parlantes eminence y...suenan durisimo y eso que ellos tienen un amplificador pequeño...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acá es donde se nota que en estas cosas de dB la matemática no miente.
> Supongamos dos parlantes, X e Y.
> -X tiene una sensibilidad de 92dB 1W@1m
> -Y tiene 98dB 1W@1m
> 
> Es fácil ver que Y tiene 6dB más de sensibilidad, esto quiere decir que con la misma potencia va a sonar 6dB más fuerte. Es un buen número el seis, dice Divididos en "Sábado" (busquen la canción si tienen ganas), y es bueno para el ejemplo también.
> Cada 3dB se "duplica todo" en estos asuntos logarítmicos. Pongamos una potencia de 100W conectada a cada uno de los parlantes y veamos qué pasa.
> 
> El parlante X sonará con una presión sonora determinada (no quiero hacer cuentas), y el parlante Y sonará *cuatro* veces más fuerte. Hasta acá son sólo los parlantes pelados, sin nada.
> Agregamos las cajas bien diseñadas y podés aumentar algún poco los dB.
> 
> Si lo ponemos al revés, el parlante X dará un volumen determinado con 100W de potencia. El Y dará lo mismo con sólo 25W. Benditos dB.
> 
> 
> 
> En definitiva:
> 
> -Amplificadores tremendamente grandes y parlantes no muy buenos que digamos dan como resultado muchísima plata gastada (invertida para algunos) y un sonido determinado.
> -Amplificadores medianos/chicos y parlantes buenos dan como resultado mejor sonido, más volumen, más rendimiento y en definitiva un lindo ahorro, por más que parezcan caros los parlantes.
> 
> Cada quien es libre de elegir qué camino tomar.
> OJO que no pretendo criticar ninguna de las dos posturas. A mi entender, la segunda es la más adecuada y la primera es igualmente válida para quien así lo quiera.
> 
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


Te agradezco muchísimo esta explicación, aunque no haya sido directamente para mí..
No conocía la importancia de la sensibilidad de los parlantes, y ahora que me decís esto, sé que no estoy loco al pensar que escuché parlantes más fuertes con menos potencia que otros que usaban más. No podía entenderlo..

Lo primero que hice después de leer lo que pusiste, fue buscar la hoja de datos de mis parlantes. Tengo dos seleniums de 15'' (15PW3), de 250W con una sensibilidad de 98dB.  
Así que sin darme cuenta, adquirí unos buenos parlantes que pueden usarse con poca potencia. 
Eso explica porqué el suelo vibra con un equipito aiwa de 15Watts, y porqué hace unos meses con una gemini de 160+160, "llamamos" a la policia repetidas veces, usándola sólo a la mitad.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Les cuento que ya me entregaron  los gauss enanos, les dejo una foto de cuando estaban en proceso de construccion, creo que la prueba tendra que esperar hasta el otro sabado porque ando algo ocupado y los altavoces todavia estan desarmados.

Cuando haga la prueba les cuento.

Me interesan esos Eminence aldemarar estan comodos ademas que es buena marca, podrias averiguarme que referencia son.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Tiene como 2 semanas que acudí a un pequeño evento en un salon de fiestas de algo así como 30m de largo por 18 de ancho, toalmente alfombrado.

En fin, el equipo que sonorizaba tenía unos medios de 2*15" mas Driver Yorkville y un par de scooper´s enanos como lo que muestras en las fotos. 
Sonaba muy bien de cerca, nitido y fuerte. pues nos toco el lado derecho a unos 2 metros del arreglo de cajas. Tenian una buana potencia, calculo arriba de 500W para los bajos. Todo iba bien hasta que fui al centro de la pista y..... PUFFFFF, Cancelacion TOTAL... nada de graves, puro medio y alto. 
No me explicaba que podria ser, no creo que hayan conectado mal las cajas... tenian conectores Speakon de lado y lado... Tenian Xover activo... Me paso por la mente el diseño de las cajas... o estaban mal echas o de plano el diseño no rinde. Tenian un bun parlante, parecian unos prosound.

Otra cosa, con la clasica musica tropical, cumbiera, se oía muy bien a unos cuantos metros cerca de los bafles, pero una vez en medio de la pista, nomas no...
Ademas, cuando el Dj puso reggaeton, los golpes de bateria, hacian CLAC, con los graves... En fin, pensaba que los woofers iban a morir esa misma noche. Un desastre. Ahhh pero que buenos medios  u que nitidos agudos. Para eso existe el filtro subsonico.

Saludos.


----------



## arields1

Si había cancelación, estaban fuera de fase un lado respecto del otro. Lo podrían haber arreglado desde el crossover.


----------



## Tacatomon

Eran unos brutos, no sabian ni que pedo. 

Yo que no uso Xover activo, me la rifo bien tranquilo con mi equipito.

Aunque las cajas rebote enano, como que no me convencen. Mejor la Scooper original







Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

pues la prueba que hice con uno solo en espacio abierto resulto satisfactoria, no se como se comportan es espacio cerrado, ademas es apenas logico que el callejon de potencia tiene influencia aqui si las cajas estan separadas cierta distancia.

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

el scooper trabaja mucho mejor en espacios cerrados


----------



## Cacho

Nimer dijo:
			
		

> Te agradezco muchísimo esta explicación...


De nada.


----------



## aldemarar

oscar el modelo del eminence es el omega pro 15a, aca  datos http://www.eminence.com/pdf/omegapro-15a.pdf


----------



## arields1

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> aldemarar dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...cuatro bajos con parlantes eminence y...suenan durisimo y eso que ellos tienen un amplificador pequeño...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acá es donde se nota que en estas cosas de dB la matemática no miente.
> Supongamos dos parlantes, X e Y.
> -X tiene una sensibilidad de 92dB 1W@1m
> -Y tiene 98dB 1W@1m
> 
> Es fácil ver que Y tiene 6dB más de sensibilidad, esto quiere decir que con la misma potencia va a sonar 6dB más fuerte. Es un buen número el seis, dice Divididos en "Sábado" (busquen la canción si tienen ganas), y es bueno para el ejemplo también.
> Cada 3dB se "duplica todo" en estos asuntos logarítmicos. Pongamos una potencia de 100W conectada a cada uno de los parlantes y veamos qué pasa.
> 
> El parlante X sonará con una presión sonora determinada (no quiero hacer cuentas), y el parlante Y sonará *cuatro* veces más fuerte. Hasta acá son sólo los parlantes pelados, sin nada.
> Agregamos las cajas bien diseñadas y podés aumentar algún poco los dB.
> 
> Si lo ponemos al revés, el parlante X dará un volumen determinado con 100W de potencia. El Y dará lo mismo con sólo 25W. Benditos dB.
> 
> 
> 
> En definitiva:
> 
> -Amplificadores tremendamente grandes y parlantes no muy buenos que digamos dan como resultado muchísima plata gastada (invertida para algunos) y un sonido determinado.
> -Amplificadores medianos/chicos y parlantes buenos dan como resultado mejor sonido, más volumen, más rendimiento y en definitiva un lindo ahorro, por más que parezcan caros los parlantes.
> 
> Cada quien es libre de elegir qué camino tomar.
> OJO que no pretendo criticar ninguna de las dos posturas. A mi entender, la segunda es la más adecuada y la primera es igualmente válida para quien así lo quiera.
> 
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...

Aquí hay algo que me gustaría agregar, también hace falta saber cuánto SPL entrega un parlante a máxima potencia en gabinete adecuado, hace algunos años hicimos un prueba comparativa entre el electrovoice EVM 15 DLX y el JBL 2226, y en bajo volumen el electro daba mayor SPL, pero al ir subiendo el volumen en un momento el electo empezó a hacer ruido de exeso de potencia llegando a 123 dB, en cambio el JBL siguió subiendo y llegó a entregar 128 dB sin ruidos, porsupuesto en aquel momento el elejido fue el JBL porque podía entregar más SPL. La prueba fue hecha con ruido rosa usando 2 parlantes de cada tipo con una potencia Crest 8001, y la medición fue hecha con un audicontrol SA 3050 a 1 metro de distancia.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos, por fin pude probar los gauss enanos, concluciones:

- Segun lo que he leido y me han comentado aqui en el foro son muy buenos en aplicaciones de tiro medio a corto, por eso es que trabajan bien en espacios cerrados, ahora en la prueba ya con las dos cajas me di cuenta que no llegan tan lejos como el cerwin E36.

- Es una caja bastante dificil de controlar, lo digo porque el amplificador de graves que tengo es un QSC1700 DIY y ahi que mantenerlo sin recortes duros (clip muy seguidos), y alguna cancion que tenga muchos mas graves pone a distorcionar el sistema, en el cerwin no pasa esto, ya que algun recorte no tan drastico "se quedan" en el recorrido de la garganta.

- En la calidad de los graves se siente muy superior al E36 (opinion subjetiva) y de cerca desarrollan con menos potencia de entrada mucha mas presion que los E36.

En lo que quede preocupado es que los parlantes que monte en los medios, los sound barrier, son bastante "pesados" y con el amplificador que tengo en los medios brindan menos SPL que los que tenia antes.
Los que tenia antes eran unos supertone (marca generica) de 15" 300W max y a pesar de que eran de poca potencia al parecer eran mas eficientes que los que tengo ahora.
Me tocara modificar el amplificador que tengo para que me den mas potencia, creo que aqui vivo en carne propia la importancia de la sensibilidad de los parlantes, gaste dinero en adquirir los parlantes sound barrier porque eran de mas potencia y ahora me toca gastar mas en la modificacion del amplificador, lo bueno hubiese sido que al montar los nuevos parlantes por lo menos sonara como antes con los marca generica, que si queria mas SPL pues subia la potencia, ahora me toca subir la potencia para quedar sonando como antes  .

Saludos, dejo fotos de la prueba de hoy.

PD: gracias por el dato aldemarar.


----------



## Tacatomon

Se ven muy bien esos cajones, ahora, toca pintar todo de azul o todo de negro. .

No lo has probado con una separacion entre canal derecho/izquierdo de unos 10m?.

Saludos.


----------



## edwindj

compadres foristas quisiera saber , como es el interior de estos bafles que se ven mucho en barranquilla son iguales a los gauss enano o diferentes.


----------



## Tacatomon

Parece un Scooper enano, pero tambien podría ser un Bass Reflex. Aunque con semejante tamaño de puertos, me dacanto por un Mini Scooper.

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola edwindj, te envio los detalles de la caja de la foto, se que es esa porque al frente esta la marca de la misma RCF, ahora si dices que son hechizas, pueden ser gauss enanos como los mios.

Saludos.


----------



## edwindj

gracias compadre por el archivo es muy bueno , ahora estoy muy confudido por que pienso hacer 2
bajos de 15 pulgadas y dos medios de 12"cada uno con una corneta. ya los medios tengo el modelo delas caja pero para los bajos no se cual hacer si los cerwin , gauss enanos o los rcf que me mandaste cual me recomentarias, te agradesco .


----------



## edwindj

ah y por ultimo que crossover pasivo (hechizas)  me recomiendas que haga para los medios ,bajos y brillos de los paralantes y tweter. muchas gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Bueno lo de los crossover quedaria a tu gusto si hacer pasivos o activos, si tienes la oportunidad de tener varios amplificador asi sea solo uno pero que sea estereo podrias mandar los bajos por un canal y los medios+altos por el otro, asi quede un sistema mono sonara mejor y mas fuerte que un sistema a full rango.

Sobre que cajas hacer, hemos tratado en este thread las diferencias entre los cerwin y los enanos, el RFC de la foto es parecido al enano solamente que tiene la garganta mas corta, por tal motivo el enano es superior.

Ahora a mi personalmente me gustan los dos tipos, solo que el cerwin es algo mas grande que el enano, el cerwin llega mas lejos que el enano, el enano "pega" mucho mas fuerte a corta distancia que el cerwin, el cerwin es mas manejable en cuanto a distorcion del amplificador, el enano reproduce sonidos graves que con el cerwin no se escuchan o son enmascarados.

Estas son mis opiniones en cuanto a la comparacion entre los dos, si alguien tiene algo que agregar, que opine, y asi podras tomar tu decision.

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

oscar hoy estube en el centro viendo que parlantes buenos conseguia y efectivamente encontre los eminence al precio que me digeron.
pero tambien me mostraron unos parlantes de marca  B y L que se ben buenos el 15" de 1200w esta a $240.000 pesos colombianos,si alguien conose esta marca o si tienen alguna imformaccion al respecto les agradesco, el vendedor dise que son americanos y que es igual al black king


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> oscar hoy estube en el centro viendo que parlantes buenos conseguia...



Hola aldemarar, cuando vuelvas al centro me podrias averiguar por parlantes de 18" que sean buenos, que se consigan aya y que no pasen de $400000.

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

edwindj dijo:
			
		

> gracias compadre por el archivo es muy bueno , ahora estoy muy confudido por que pienso hacer 2
> bajos de 15 pulgadas y dos medios de 12"cada uno con una corneta. ya los medios tengo el modelo delas caja pero para los bajos no se cual hacer si los cerwin , gauss enanos o los rcf que me mandaste cual me recomentarias, te agradesco .



el tipo de bafle depende de que parlantes tienes y que aplicasion le daras a tu sonido,si es para disco movil o si es para sonorizar una agrupacion.


----------



## edwindj

muchas gracias oscar y  aldemarar por sus comentarios. Decidi hacer los bajos rcf  y dos amlificadores (uno para bajo y otro para medio-brillo) y el crossover que tengo es un piooner deq-9200,  lo probe con una amplificación de un amigo y me encanta el sonido del bajo es bueno aunque el aparato sea de audio car.


----------



## edwindj

el tipo de bafle depende de que parlantes tienes y que aplicasion le daras a tu sonido,si es para disco movil o si es para sonorizar una agrupacion. 



bueno aldemar yo tengo unos parlantes llamados boichoice 1590 y 1260, que se comercializa mucho en curramba.

con relacion a los bafles, quiero hacer una amplificación para mini tk y para eventos sociales. muchas gracias por todo


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Esos bchoice aunque son marca economica salieron muy buenos en sus tiempos, por aca ya no se consiguen, ni unos que salieron marca martone solo vi unos pocos de esos y tambien salian buenos, al fin y al cabo todos eran del mismo fabricante de los supertone.

Saludos.


----------



## edwindj

en barrranquilla si hay parlantes de la marca bchoice  y yo he vendido  muchos de todos los diametros y salen buenos en estos dias voy a comprar unos de 8"  de 30 onzas  voice cool 1.5" que me encargaron, estos son ideales  para instalar en un colegio.

ahora salienron unos bchoice que vienen con mas onzas que los de antes y suenan bien. 

lo que no he podido es encontrar las mallas para colocarle a los bajos, tu aldemar sabres en que parte de barranquilla puedo conseguir esto, compadre te lo agradesco si sabes algo.


----------



## aldemarar

Hola aldemarar, cuando vuelvas al centro me podrias averiguar por parlantes de 18" que sean buenos, que se consigan aya y que no pasen de $400000.

Saludos.[/quote]


bueno traigo notisias nuevas
en barranquilla estan mandando a haser los parlantes especialmente a china pero con unos niveles de calidad mayor en pocas palabras tratan de clonar parlantes de marcas como el b&c eminence entre otros.hay unos que son muy parecidos a los b&c claro el precio es un poco mayor a los otros parlantes chinos,un amigo compro 16 para su sonido ya que se combencio de la calidad cuando se los probaron con otros de otras marcas(chinos) el resto se rompieron y los unicos que sobrevivieron fueron los que mandaron a haser el precio de estos parlantes no pasan de $400.000 pesos colombianos


----------



## edwindj

hola a todos necesito saber si alguien conoce bien los parlantes jp audio. ¿son mejores que los super tone?
lo pregunto por que me los entan ofreciendo a un buen precio les, agradesco su pronta respuesta.


----------



## alar

antes aldemarar ahora ALAR
bueno los jp son chinos pero fueron mandados a fabricar con unos estandares de calidad y si son mejores que los super tone, yo no los e probado pero me an dado buenas referencias de el yo casi compro 2 de 15" pero compre mejor unos eminence a pesar que los eminence son mas caros


----------



## edwindj

alar que precio tiene los eminence, y donde los conseguiste. porque un primo va a viajr a  miami y  de pronto le encargue unos eminence para comparar los precios. y muchas gracias compae  por el dato de los jp.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

alar esta muy bueno eso de los parlantes clonados, tienen alguna marca en especial o vienen sin marca, de cuanta potencia son?

edwin los jp son mejores que los supertone, por aca los he escuchado bastante y son muy superiores en cuanto a materiales de contruccion y sensibilidad.

Les comento que ya encontre la falla en mis medios sound barrier, el problema de falta de sensibilidad es que 3 de ellos fueron reparados y al parecer los repararon mal porque no suenan nada, el que quedo original ese si suena duro, creo que suena mas que los 3 malos juntos. Voy a tratar de buscar una bobina de mejor calidad para poder arreglarlos y solucionar el problema porque los probe con un amplificador de bastante potencia y aun asi no rindieron.

Saludos.


----------



## edwindj

muchas gracias alar y oscar  por la recomendacion de los jp.
necesitaba saber sus opiniones. para no perder la inversion.


----------



## aldemarar

edwindj los eminence que compre son el omega pro15 y me salieron a $340000 pesos colombianos c.u


----------



## edwindj

pero originales, por que me consiguen los originales a 380.000 pesos colombianos. los Eminence Omega Pro-15A


----------



## aldemarar

si son originales los traen diretamente de EE UU lo que pasa es que hay que regatiar para que te los den mas varatos. no se en que ciudad estes pero en barranquilla te los consigo mas varato


----------



## aldemarar

me an recomendado unos parlantes marca qmaq ¿quien los conose?
para medios que parlantes recomiendan


----------



## Victor Usuga

Bueno compañeros yo tengo funcionando hace mas de tres años dos parlantes de 15" bobina de 4" de 600w  C/U marca profesional, y la verdad es que me han salido de buena calidad, muy buena calidad he amanecido una cantidad de veces con mi amplificador a todo volumen "claro escuchando los clásicos de diomedes jeje" y la verdad es que nunca me han quedado mal y nunca se han quemado, y mi amplificador es de monofonico de 12 transistores (2sc3858).... los recomiendo


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Pues la verdad ese profesional que muestras en la foto nunca lo he visto por aca, los que hay son campana de lata y tienen el iman y la bobina pequeñiiiiiisimos.

Saludos.

En cuanto a los Qmaq me han dicho que son muy buenos, en Cartagena son muy populares y creo que son italianos como los B&C.

http://www.qmaqaudio.com/


----------



## Cacho

No sé cómo sea la calidad de los Qmaq, pero dudo que sean de una empresa medianamente grande o seria: El inglés en que está escrita la página oficial es *horrible*. No pasé de la presentación: "Between in contact..." para decir "Entre en contacto..." 
Menos mal que la calidad no habla un idioma específico...

Saludos


----------



## edwindj

gracias por el dato aldemar. y por cierto yo tambien soy de curramba.


----------



## aldemarar

compañeros alquien sobe si es bueno combinar cerwin con gauss en los bajo, seria bueno ya que los serwin mandan el sonido mas lejos y los gauss riegan el sonido


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Pues deveria haber desfases entre las dos señale de las dos cajas, pero no se que tan critico sea el efecto peine ya que son frecuencias bajas y las cajas estarian muy cerca.

Saludos


----------



## edwindj

hace como 5 años tube esos  parlantes son  buenos pero ahora no los he visto más esos profesional.


----------



## vlachocorrea

Hola.
Quiero comprar un par de parlantes de 18", tengo 4 opciones, las cuales son:

- Fane SOVEREIGN 18"-500w rms.
Especificaciones: •120 oz. vented magnet •3" copper voice coil on a fiberglass former  •Paper cone with treated cloth surround •500W/1000W RMS/Peak Power Capacity •Model #18-500 •Power capacity: 500W/1000W RMS/Peak  •Frequency response: 42Hz ~ 1.5KHz •Fs: 33 Hz •Sensitivity: 96dB (W/M) •Re: 5.3 ohm •Qms: 9.2 •Qes: 0.6 •Qts: 0.56 •Vas: 346 liters

- Eminence SigmaPro 18A-2 18" Cast Frame Driver
Specifications: *Power handling: 650 watts RMS/1,300 watts max *VCdia: 3" *Le: 1.90 mH *Impedance: 8 ohms *Re: 6.29 ohms *Frequency range: 41-2,400 Hz *Magnet weight: 120 oz. *Fs: 28 Hz *SPL: 99 dB 1W/1m *Vas: 15.6 cu. ft. *Qms: 8.28 *Qes: 0.30 *Qts: 0.29 *Xmax: 6.1 mm *Dimensions: Overall Diameter: 18", Cutout Diameter: 16.56", Mounting Depth: 8.15". 

- Selenium 18WS600 18" 600w
Specifications: *Power handling: 600 watts RMS/1,200 watts max *VCdia: 4" *Le: 1.7 mH *Nominal impedance: 8 ohms *Re: 6.3 ohms *Frequency response: 35-3,000 Hz *Magnet weight: 92 oz. *Fs: 33 Hz *SPL: 98 dB 1W/1m *Vas: 13.24 cu. ft. *Qms: 18.79 *Qes: 0.44 *Qts: 0.43 *Xmax: 3.8 mm *Dimensions: A: 18", B: 16.54", C: 8.07".

- Peavey 1808-8 CU BWX 18" Woofer Black Window
Specifications: *Power handling: 500 watts RMS *VCdia: 4" *Le: 0.66 mH *Impedance: 8 ohms *Re: 5.93 ohms *Frequency response: 35-1000 Hz *Fs: 35.1 *SPL: 97.7 dB 1W/1m *Vas: 11.04 cu. ft. *Qms: 9.934 *Qes: 0.35 *Qts: 0.338 *Xmax: 4.6mm *Dimensions: A: 18.25", B: 16.75", C: 6.38". 

El valor de estos parlantes en USA es alrededor entre $150 y $160 US...

Agradecerian me ayudaran a tener una opcion correcta.

Gracias.


----------



## Cacho

Personalmente:

1) Eminence
2) Fane
3) Peavey/Selenium

Aclaro que no usé ninguno de los 4 parlantes, pero por las características que ponés y mi gusto  por cada marca me los dejan ordenados así.

De todas maneras, deberías simular las respuestas de cada uno en las cajas que los vayas a poner y ver cuál te conviene para lo que pretendas lograr.

Saludos


----------



## lawebdejorge

mira nosotros con mi padre somos musicos, y tenemos un power de 1000 wats rms 500 x canal y parlastes blackwidow que vienen o usan los peavys americanos, es lo mejor que haya escuchado


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Concuerdo con cacho, tambien como primera opcion consideraria los eminence, sobre todo por sus 99dB/1W/1M.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

oscar monsalvo dijo:


> tambien como primera opcion consideraria los eminence, *sobre todo por sus 99dB/1W/1M.*



Eso es usar la cabeza! Una elección muy bien fundada..


----------



## Cacho

Precisamente, los 99dB inicialmente y el rango de frecuencias y la potencia que es capaz de manejar en segundo lugar lo ponen a la cabeza de mi lista, además de que me gusta la marca en lo personal.


----------



## Tacatomon

El parlante Eminence Sigmapro, según su datasheet, no esta recomendado para Horn Loaded... Hay otros como el OmegaPro que sí están recomendados. Que parametro hace que uno si sea compatible con la Horn y el otro parlante no...

@vlachocorrea, en que caja lo piensas usar?

Saludos!!!


----------



## vlachocorrea

Las cajas son Trapezoidales con un driver de 1" con un horn de 12" para medios, 2 tweeters estilo JBL 2202H, para los brillos y 1 parlante de 18" para bajos.
Los parlantes Eminence Sigma Pro 18" me los cotizan a $500.000= (pesos Colombia) cada uno. 
El precio si es el adecuado o estan caros???
Gracias por sus comentarios y colaboraciones.


----------



## vlachocorrea

Hola. 
Me disculpan ya que no encontre el dichoso botón de como editar mi anterior mensaje del dia de ayer.

Las cajas que el amigo Tacatomon me preguntaba, en las cuales iba a colocar los 2 Eminence Sigma Pro es esta, que le tome la foto anexa  a este post.

En fin lo del precio, amigos no me han dicho si el precio puesto aca en Colombia, esta costoso o aceptable..

Les agradezco que me den su opinion.


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues los parlantes en sí son buenos. El detalle es que no son de alta potencia. Me parece que van mas como bajos para guitarra. Pero como los piensas utilizar con esa caja reflex no creo que tengas problemas. Supongo que el cajón tiene el volumen "decente" para el par de 18".

Saludos!!!


----------



## aldemarar

vlachocorrea dijo:


> Las cajas son Trapezoidales con un driver de 1" con un horn de 12" para medios, 2 tweeters estilo JBL 2202H, para los brillos y 1 parlante de 18" para bajos.
> Los parlantes Eminence Sigma Pro 18" me los cotizan a $500.000= (pesos Colombia) cada uno.
> El precio si es el adecuado o estan caros???
> Gracias por sus comentarios y colaboraciones.


 

bueno sobre el presio me paresen muy caros comparandolos con los kilomaspro15 que se consigen a $ 550.000 pesos colombianos y tienes 1250wrms con un parlante de menor tamaño.
en que ciudad de colombia te encuentras?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Aldemarar esos parlantes B&L que me comentastes ya llegaron por aca, comentame sobre ellos, se ve que son buenos.

Vienen en 18"?

De que potencia se pueden conseguir en barranquilla y mas o menos a que precio.

Gracias, saludos!!!


----------



## aldemarar

los b&l tienen gran variedad los presios no me acuerdo mucho pero son accesible creo que los de 18" no pasan de $ 300.000 a mi me gusto un 12" con bobina 4"


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Aca llegaron de 12" y de 15" y se ven buenos.

Que tal te han dicho o has escuchado de ellos para altas potencias en cajas cerwin vega, si salen buenos?

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

todabia no e escuchado mucho sobre ellos por que apenas salieron al mercado,abra que esperar que los usen para ver que tal son


----------



## Kebra

Estuve leyendo y vuelvo a toparme con una contradicción de proporciones bíblicas.
Medios de 15".
Es físicamente imposible que un parlante de ese tamaño reproduzca MEDIOS.

Si realmente les interesa aprender un poco y así dejar de hacer barbaridades, vayan acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/index16.html
y lean y vean por qué es un despropósito y un error (HORROR) utilizar como medios un woofer.
Es mas o menos como quere hacer "Helado caliente".



Edit: La charla originada sobre parlantes de 15" para medioa sigue en este tema.


----------



## edwindj

hola aldemar como estas , necesito saber en barranquilla donde venden las mallas enterisas que se colocan al frente de los bafles. te lo agradesco men.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Tengo la costumbre que por facilidad no me refiero a una banda de frecuencia en particular como por ejemplo subgrave, grave, medio-grave, medio, medio-alto, alto; si no que digo bajos, medios y altos porque tengo un crossover a tres vias y por eso tal vez se malinterpreto mi comentario.

Parlante de diametros menores suenan mejor que un 15" para frecuencias medio-bajas y medias al ser mas pequeño y poder dezplazarse mas facilmente, aclaro: si son de baja potencia, ya que la respuesta de frecuencia esta intimamente relacionada con la potencia de entrada que soporta el parlante, ya que a mayor potencia, mas fuerza, mas rigidez y por ende los parametros mecanicos del conjunto varian.

he trabajado con parlantes de 15" de baja potencia y reproducian bien los medios-bajos que los que tengo ahora, por ahi lei en el enlace que dejaste, un comentario de ezavalla que es muy cierto:

Les pueden meter potencia a lo tonto y se la bancan, cosa que un 10" o un 12" no haría.
Siempre ajustan el sonido "a oído" en espacios cerrados o abiertos y plagados de muebles, sillas, tarimas y otras fuentes de "interferencia", y en estas condiciones la mayoría de las veces se refuerzan las señales de los medios, aún cuando el parlante las atenúe, lo que da la impresión de que los medios son bien reproducidos.
Aunque hablan de los medios, nunca les dan mucha bola por que parece que lo único que les preocupa son los "graves" y que tan buenas son las cajas para voltear gente con tonos bajos...pero bajos de 50 a 60Hz, que ya vienen ecualizados y reforzados en muchas grabaciones.
Corrijanme si me equivoco!!!!

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Conozcan los parlantes que voy a usar en los bajos AB36, los Supertone modelo 2004

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

oscar monsalvo dijo:


> Conozcan los parlantes que voy a usar en los bajos AB36, los Supertone modelo 2004
> 
> compañero as el esfuerzo y cambia esos parlantes.
> yo ayer estrene los bajos nuevos y te comento que fueron la sensacion sonaron nítido y con buena potencia. los dos bajos sonaron tan fuerte o mas que los 4 supertone
> 
> nesesariamente los bajos no deven ser De 18" con unos 15" de buena potencia y Calidad es sufisiente para un sonido de mediana potencia
> 
> 
> 
> edwindj dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> hola aldemar como estas , necesito saber en barranquilla donde venden las mallas enterisas que se colocan al frente de los bafles. te lo agradesco men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compañero se que en barranquilla se consiguen pero no se donde.si puedo te aberiguo.ya que solo estoy en quilla de lunes a viernes trabajando y los fines de semana me regreso a mi ciudad santa marta;-)
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aldemarar dijo:


> compañero as el esfuerzo y cambia esos parlantes.


 
Hola compañero, gracias, estoy en planes de cambiarlos, pero mas adelante, primero tengo que reunir el dinero

Por ahora me toca conformarme con esos.



aldemarar dijo:


> yo ayer estrene los bajos nuevos y te comento que fueron la sensacion sonaron nítido y con buena potencia. los dos bajos sonaron tan fuerte o mas que los 4 supertone


 
Que envidia...



aldemarar dijo:


> nesesariamente los bajos no deven ser De 18" con unos 15" de buena potencia y Calidad es sufisiente para un sonido de mediana potencia


 
Gracias por el consejo, pero como tengo esos 18" disponibles por eso voy a hacer las cajas en 18".

Saludos


----------



## aaronisela

Yo personalmente no creo que un tweeter sirva aplicaciones profesionales ya que estos solamente descomponen el sonido original.

Para iniciarse en el sonido puede ayudarnos ya son muy economicos comparados con un motor de compresion de buena calidad.

Yo antes usaba tweeter's de bala los cuales en volumen bajo sonaban bien pero cuando requeria aumentar el volumen era un caos de sonido agudo sobre todo el lugares cerrados.

Actualmente trabajo con un dos bocinas echizas tipo cervin vega con una eminece delta de 15" y un agudo altec de 1.4" c/u.
Mas 4 bocinas echizas tipo line array con eminence delta de 12" y 2 agudos en serie eminence asd1001.
y dos subwoofer tipo cervin vega (de doble rebote o ballena) con bocina de 18" marca crack.

Todo lo controlo con un procesador driverack PA dbx + 3 amplificador de poder para cada via.

Con esto por el momento para mi es suficiente para llenar un espacio de una cancha de Basquet o más. Aunque espero seguir aumentando mi equipo sobre todo en los amplificador ya que los que tengo son chicos.

Saludos.


----------



## Kebra

aaronisela dijo:


> Yo personalmente no creo que un tweeter sirva aplicaciones profesionales ya que estos solamente descomponen el sonido original.
> 
> Para iniciarse en el sonido puede ayudarnos ya son muy economicos comparados con un motor de compresion de buena calidad.
> 
> Yo antes usaba tweeter's de bala los cuales en volumen bajo sonaban bien pero cuando requeria aumentar el volumen era un caos de sonido agudo sobre todo el lugares cerrados.
> 
> Actualmente trabajo con un dos bocinas echizas tipo cervin vega con una eminece delta de 15" y un agudo altec de 1.4" c/u.
> Mas 4 bocinas echizas tipo line array con eminence delta de 12" y 2 agudos en serie eminence asd1001.
> y dos subwoofer tipo cervin vega (de doble rebote o ballena) con bocina de 18" marca crack.
> 
> Todo lo controlo con un procesador driverack PA dbx + 3 amplificador de poder para cada via.
> 
> Con esto por el momento para mi es suficiente para llenar un espacio de una cancha de Basquet o más. Aunque espero seguir aumentando mi equipo sobre todo en los amplificador ya que los que tengo son chicos.
> 
> Saludos.



Un tweeter bala es un motor de compresion.


----------



## aaronisela

Para mi Hay mucha diferencia en calidad sonora entre un tweeter de bala y un agudo, aunque los dos sean un motor de compresion.

Espero comentarios.

y me gustaria saber si alguien tiene buenas experiencias utilizando tweeter`s de bala en aplicaciones profesionales.

Saludos y sigamos comentando experiencias para enriquecer el tema de este foro.

yo por mi parte sonorizo evento medianos, desde bodas hasta bautizos y a veces alguna graduacion, no sonorizo eventos masivos ni bandas de la localidad.

Tengo trabajo de oficina y como pasatiempo esta mas que bien.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Pues yo tengo tweeter bala y hasta el momento han ido bien, pero lo que comentas es cierto ya que al darles mucho volumen ya no suenan bien, pero a mi me sucede es por el recorte del amplificador ya que es bastante pequeño, siempre trato de subirle hasta donde suene bien.

Otra cosa en contra del bala, es que son de tiro medio o corto, porque se escuchan duro de cerca, pero no llegan tan lejos como los driver de compresion.

Yo tambien sonorizo eventos pequeños: matrimonios, grados, quinceañeros y otras cosas.

Saludos!!!!!


----------



## Kebra

aaronisela dijo:


> Para mi Hay mucha diferencia en calidad sonora entre un tweeter de bala y un agudo, aunque los dos sean un motor de compresion.
> 
> Espero comentarios.
> 
> y me gustaria saber si alguien tiene buenas experiencias utilizando tweeter`s de bala en aplicaciones profesionales.
> 
> Saludos y sigamos comentando experiencias para enriquecer el tema de este foro.
> 
> yo por mi parte sonorizo evento medianos, desde bodas hasta bautizos y a veces alguna graduacion, no sonorizo eventos masivos ni bandas de la localidad.
> 
> Tengo trabajo de oficina y como pasatiempo esta mas que bien.



Yo escuché unos Leea impresionantes. Bala, metidos en gabinete 3 vías con woofer de 15" con bocina exp., y un motor de compresión con bocina para los medios. Salía realmente muy limpio el sonido, con un crossover pasivo 12dB/oct. 
Creo que está intimamente ligado a la calidad de construccion del tweeter. 
Se usaba solo para fiestas como las que mencionas.


----------



## aaronisela

Yo creo que mas que la marca de un tweeter de bala, es mas importante el corte de frecuencia que se le hace ya sea con crossover activo o pasivo, y sobre todo el filtaje pasivo (resistencias, filtros y condensadores) para que este no resulte tan estridente el sonido sobre todo arriba de 18khz ya que estos dan hasta mas de 20khz que es el limite de escucha de una persona en alta frecuencia.

Si alguien sabe que componentes utilizar para armar un crossover pasivo para los tweeter de bala, lo invito a que la comparta para ayudar en algo a los que los utilizan.

En una ocasion escuche tweeter de bala que sonaban bien en un bafle a full rango por eso creo que es importante el filtraje pasivo.

Tambien opino que en tiro medio o corto si suenan pero en tiro largo se pierden.


----------



## aldemarar

para el filtro pasivo uso una resistencia de 10 ohmios a 10w en serie con un condensador de .47mf


----------



## aaronisela

Yo utilizo para unas bocinas a full rango. Pero con resistencia  de 12 ohmios a 23w en serie con un condensador de .47mf 250v para los agudos (altec 288 de 1.4" de la boca de salida. Son viejitos).

Para el parlante que es de 15" eminence lo trabajo sin ningun filtro y se oye bien.

Habra alguna diferencia con esta resistencia?

adjunto imagen de bafle que hace poco restaure y le agregue un difusor para el agudo de la marca 18 sound:







Esta es la imagen: (este es el bafle. Son 2 iguales y tengo mas de 15 años con ellos, son  con los que me inicie en esto del sonidero. Yo mismo las hice y para mi ya son una reliquia)k:


----------



## Kebra

aaronisela dijo:


> Yo creo que mas que la marca de un tweeter de bala, es mas importante el corte de frecuencia que se le hace ya sea con crossover activo o pasivo, y sobre todo el filtaje pasivo (resistencias, filtros y condensadores) para que este no resulte tan estridente el sonido sobre todo arriba de 18khz ya que estos dan hasta mas de 20khz que es el limite de escucha de una persona en alta frecuencia.
> 
> Si alguien sabe que componentes utilizar para armar un crossover pasivo para los tweeter de bala, lo invito a que la comparta para ayudar en algo a los que los utilizan.
> 
> En una ocasion escuche tweeter de bala que sonaban bien en un bafle a full rango por eso creo que es importante el filtraje pasivo.
> 
> Tambien opino que en tiro medio o corto si suenan pero en tiro largo se pierden.



Acá hay mucha información sobre divisores pasivos.  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/209482/


----------



## aaronisela

ok... gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## edwindj

hola amigos foristas alguien conoce los parlantes protex; me dicen que el sonido es muy bueno. si saben por favor comenten.



aqui estan sus caracteristicas:

15 pulgadas 
voicecoil de 2.5" 
iman de 60 onzas 
500watts


----------



## C.F.M.audio

buenas tardes amigos e leido todo el tema y e aclarado muchas dudas...
tengo una...
si tengo unos parlantes de 12" zebra de los que comento antes oscar con 200 oz de iman y 90dB con coil de 4" sera posible modificar estas caracteristicas para que rindan mejor?? en verdad los tengo y numca los e podido usar puesto tienen mala respuesta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

C.F.M.audio dijo:


> si tengo unos parlantes de 12" zebra de los que comento antes oscar con 200 oz de iman y 90dB con coil de 4" sera posible modificar estas caracteristicas para que rindan mejor?? en verdad los tengo y numca los e podido usar puesto tienen mala respuesta.



Todo depende de que quieras decir por "mala respuesta".
Hay cosas que pueden corregirse con electrónica extra...hay otras que no...y hay otras que hacen preferible tirar el parlante a la basura y gastar en uno nuevo.
Como te dije....depende...


----------



## Kebra

ezavalla dijo:


> Todo depende de que quieras decir por "mala respuesta".
> Hay cosas que pueden corregirse con electrónica extra...hay otras que no...y hay otras que hacen preferible tirar el parlante a la basura y gastar en uno nuevo.
> Como te dije....depende...



Estaría piola, si no se hizo aún, hacer el "top ten" de los mejores parlantes, relativamente accesibles. Como para saber qué comprar y qué no.


----------



## aldemarar

compañeros yo fui el que creo este post para cambiar o modernisar mi sonido les comento que ya cambie los bajos,antes tenia 3 cajas para bajos con cinco parlantes los cuales tres de estos son chinos y dos blast king todos de 18" ahora arme dos servin wega con parlantes eminence omega pro 15 y el resultado fue exelente mayor calidad de sonido y buena potensia con solo dos cajas de bajo
ahora nesesito ayuda para realisar las cajas line array y que parlante utilisar, me gustarian unas cajas que no fuesen tan grandes pero la mayor duda es en que parlantes utilisar estoy entre unos eminence y unos spain
entre los eminense hay tres referencias que son las que estan mas a mi alcanse y me gustaria saber cual es la que mas me combiene. tengo el delta 10A que dise que es el especial para medio bajo  www.usspeaker.com/homepage.htm 
el otro es el delta 12a www.usspeaker.com/homepage.htm
el que mas me gusta es cappa12a  www.usspeaker.com/homepage.htm
y sobre el spain el de 12" con bobina 3" pero no encuentro datos de estos parlantes no se si entran en el grupo de los chinos, yo escuche los de 10 " y suenan bien la bentaja es que son mucho mas economico con lo que compro un cappa12a puedo comprar dos spain de 12" 
bueno agradeseria su colaboracion


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola aldemarar, yo cuando estaba decidiendome por parlantes 12" para mis medios averigue sobre los modelos delta y kappa de eminence y son muy buenos, mejores que el spain, tienes los parametros thielle small en su manual con lo cual podras diseñar una caja para sacarles el maximo provecho, personalmente te recomiendo el Kappa 12A normal, el serie pro es mas caro y la unica diferencia es que trae campana de aluminio, si cuentas con el dinero suficiente compralos sin pensarlo dos veces.

Al final por cuestiones de presupuesto me decidi por los b-choice 1260, ya que la diferencia de precios es demasiada.

El spain no se, pero no me trama, si lo haz escuchado por aya debes hacerte mas o menos una idea de que tan buenos son.

Saludos, espero te sirva de algo mi comentario.


----------



## edwindj

por fin te decidiste por los bchoice, cuanto cuestan en tu ciudad.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola edwin. Los compre a 60K c/u, no te llame porque lo que me ahorraba con los parlantes me lo gastaba en pasaje, entonces por eso los compre aqui, de todas maneras muchas gracias compañero.

Lo del hierro se me habia olvidado, en almacen cuesta $8000 la pulgada, en chatarrerias se consigue en lo que el dueño lo quiera vender, hace poco compre a un amigo 5" en $30000.


----------



## edwindj

todo bien compañero siempre a la orden y gracias por el dato


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola a todos amigos foristras!!! queria dejar una duda, y ver que me aconsenjan. No soy profesional del sonido, pero quiero de a poco armarme unas cajas para medios y un par para bajos. Queria saber que opinan de este diseño de spaekersplans, ya que lo veo bastante reducido, y con buen rendimiento. La idea es para usarlo para fiestas familiares, o algunos eventos pequeños donde la cantidad de personas no superen las 150, y me parece un buen diseño para reforzar las bajas frecuencias. Espero sus opiniones que desde ya seran bienvenidas. Saludos!!!!


----------



## aaronisela

Se ve bien el diseño de este bafle y para lo que lo quieres, creo que te daria buena respuesta. Y sobre todo su tamaño esta adecuado para su facil transporte. Tambien he visto buenos planos en la paguina de Beyma, los cuales se ve un diseño mas profesional y de buen tamaño checalo: en la seccion de recursos http://profesional.beyma.com/
yo no dias mas tratare de armarme un par de cajones de estos.

Si hay mas ideas de algun diseño mejor, por favor, pasenlo.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Estuve viendo los diseños de Beyma, y la verdad que estan muy buenos. Y cual de ellos te armarias? porque yo particularmente no se con cual me quedaria. Por ahi con los de mas baja potencia, ya que no los ocuparia de forma "profesional" pero si quiero algo medianamente bueno. Saludos amigo!!!


----------



## aaronisela

Asi es Diego_eliasv si quieres algo medianamente con unos cajones que hagas para unos parlantes de 15" te daran una excelente respuesta y tendras un buen tamaño para poderlos transportarlos.

Tambien he visto un documento PDF en la red de unos planos line array beyma el cual incluye aparte de los cajones line array unos cajones de subwoofer como estos pero de doble bocina y se ven bien.

puedes buscarlos en el buscador como line array beyma.

adjunto foto.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Huy que bueno se ve ese diseño, la verdad que no es para nada facil optar por algo, equilibrado entre precio - calidad - y eficiencia... Luego cuentame como van esos cajones qie piensas armar. Yo como tengo poco tiempo disponible, no creo que en 1 semana me arme algo, pero quiero ir haciendolo de a poco y si, quiero algo como lo comente antes, asi que acepto tus opiniones y experiencias amigo aarosinela, y de ahi en mas ver porque diseños me inclino. Gracias por compartir, Saludos!!


----------



## ymanrique

no tengo mucho esperiencia en esto del sonido quiero armar unos medios escuche que los parlantes marca spain son de buena calidad y muy economicos los de 10" x400 reales me cestan tan solo 170000 c/u que me recomiendan


----------



## aldemarar

*ymanrique*  que modelo de espain ablas sube unas fotos

compañeros les traigo nuevas notisias los parlantes jp de 15" campana de aluminio salieron buenos un amigo compro 16 de estos y ya los probaron en bajos serwin vega y el resultado fue exelente lo malo es que tambien empesaron a subir de presios

otro parlante que tambien escuche y suenan bien fuertes es el qmaq ya barios picos lo estan utilisando en bajos y lo bueno es que no son tan caros como los pa y b&c


----------



## vicmagucas

El cajon ayuda mucho al rendimiento del parlante, en especial las tipo de corneta plegada tipo cerwin vega (folded horn Loadespeaker), tengo una serie de ecuaciones para calcular estas cajas de acorde al parlante  que se instale. Pero para ello necesito saber tres cosas, como miden el área de la garganta en la caja (se como calcularla), lo mismo me ocurre con el horn y la boca. Ayudenme


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

vicmagucas dijo:


> El cajon ayuda mucho al rendimiento del parlante, en especial las tipo de corneta plegada tipo cerwin vega (folded horn Loadespeaker), tengo una serie de ecuaciones para calcular estas cajas de acorde al parlante que se instale. Pero para ello necesito saber tres cosas, como miden el área de la garganta en la caja (se como calcularla), lo mismo me ocurre con el horn y la boca. Ayudenme


 
Comparte con nosotros tus ecuaciones, seria muy interesante analizarlas.

Aldemarar, aun no han salido los B&L de 18"?

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

te cuento que una persona que esta armando un pico en barranquilla compro unos "draiver" driver b&l para los brillos y se quemaron en la primera prueva a mi pareser esa marca no es tan buena,puede que sirvan para un sonido de mediana potensia yo en lo personal no me arriesgo con esos parlantes


----------



## edwindj

bueno amigos para estas fiestas de fin de año probe 2 parlantes jp de 15 pulgadas y el sonido es muy bueno. la inversion valio la pena muy pronto adjunto fotos.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Alguien tiene experiencia con estos woofer??


PARLANTE AUDIO SONIC DE 15 PULGADAS 



1000W WH1588

. Diámetro nominal: 380mm (15 pulgadas)

. Potencia: 1000w

. Impedancia: 8 Ohms

. Bobina: 4" (Kapton)


. Imán: 220/20 (100 oz)

. Fs: 38Hz

. Respuesta de frecuencia: 35 - 1.5kHz

. SPL: 100dB/ W / m

. Campana: aluminio

. Polo ventilado


Que opinan; serán verdaderos estos parámetros?


----------



## Tavo

buenas, me copé leyendo este thread.

Necesito alguien que sepa que me explique una cosa. Por favor.

Siempre caigo en el mismo problema, siempre. Ustedes cuando compran un woofer o parlante, y desean hacerle la caja acústica; ¿Diseñan correctamente la caja? o la hacen "a ojo"?

Porque yo todavía no armé ninguna caja porque no encuentro los parámetros en ningún parlante

Fs, Qts y Vas. Creo que son esos tres para hacer la caja bass-reflex de manera correcta.
De acuerdo a los parámetros Thiele-Small, una caja hecha correctamente, con su respectivo litraje, frecuencia resonancia, CALCULO DEL PORT o respiradero....

Alguien me puede orientar un poco?? Muchas gracias a todos los colaboradores! 

mis saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tavo, te la hago corta:
La gran mayoría de los que hacen sus propias cajas en "audio profesional" simplemente copian algun diseño comercial (me refiero a los detalles de construción de las cajas) y por regla de tres escalan los tamaños de las cajas a los parlante que tengan.
Como ya te imaginarás, eso es una verdadera bazofia, por que las cajas horn-loaded deben calcularse en base a las características del parlante que van a llevar y NO aplicar una regla de tres, simplemente por que la mayoría de las relaciones no son lineales.
Y no te extrañe ver comentarios de muchos que armaron sus cajas y luego dicen "no son buenas" o "los parlantes no rinden y son malos" y cuanta otra cosa se te ocurra relacionada con la performance de la caja+parlante.

Te paso un link relacionado con esto para que tengas un poco mas de info y mas referencias para consultar: http://sound.westhost.com/articles/pa.htm#s51


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Buenas tardes muchachos, les dejo adelanto de mis cajas, ya estan casi terminadas. 

Clones Cerwin Vega AB36





Medios - altos





Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

se ve que estan quedando muy bien lo unico que no me gusta es que no las hisite con triplex ,de tos modos te estan quedando bien


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Si, que mas hubiera querido, pero no me alcanzaba el presupuesto.

Saludos aldemarar.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

triplex??????seria???

saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

contrachapado.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

si no me equivoco aca eso es terciado, las tuyas oscar serian de aglomerado??


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Exacto, aca al aglomerado se le conoce con el nombre de tablex.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ah, mira vos. ahora, como le dicen al mdf o guillermina??? o sea, el tablex esta compuesto de astillas de madera prensada, el mdf es papel o carton de la misma forma.

saludos


----------



## aldemarar

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> ah, mira vos. ahora, como le dicen al mdf o guillermina??? o sea, el tablex esta compuesto de astillas de madera prensada, el mdf es papel o carton de la misma forma.
> 
> saludos


 

aca tambien se le dise mdf pero no se utiliza mucho porque es muy costoso mas que el contrachapado "triplex"


----------



## Tacatomon

Pero, el MDF es menos confiable que el triplx, contrachapado.!!!!
Yo no lo dudaría, si me dieran a escojer entre mdf y contrachapado para unas cerwin`s, Sin duda el contrachapado.

Saludos!!!

PD: Por ahí hice un tema donde se habla sobre "este" material.


----------



## tito

sin duda que el contrachapado es mejor material q*ue* el mdf..... amogos me causo mucha curiosidad este tema ya que estoy en un proyecto de armarme unas cajas turbosound mi duda es si esas son las mismas a las que le llaman HD? porque tengo las medidas de las HD y las del turbosoun no las consigo.

otra cosa si me podrian ayudar es si sabran que tal responden estas cajas ya que pienso meterle 600w a cada una y voy a hacer 4 cajas que dicen ustedes?

esto es lo que quiero hacer algo igual!!!










ustedes me diran no se *por* q*ué* no se ven aqui les dejo el enlace

http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=hd15horn

http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=mt102


----------



## johndjdj

quedate con los fane pues suenan super y lo mejor trae doble base de expansion eso hace que el bajo tenga mayor despliegue y tenga buena fuerza aguantan el uso y el abuso..........


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola Tito; a mi tambien me interesa ese modelo HD, pero no he conseguido alguien que me diga que tal anda. Me gusta mucho por su reducido tamaño, y segun la curva, no responde tan mal a los graves. La verdad me intereso mucho para reforzar mi sistema. Si tienes novedades de alguien que las halla usado seran bienvenidas. Saludos!


----------



## tito

Diego_eliasv dijo:


> Hola Tito; a mi tambien me interesa ese modelo HD, pero no he conseguido alguien que me diga que tal anda. Me gusta mucho por su reducido tamaño, y segun la curva, no responde tan mal a los graves. La verdad me intereso mucho para reforzar mi sistema. Si tienes novedades de alguien que las halla usado seran bienvenidas. Saludos!


bueno amigo diego no se de alguien que los halla usado pero según las tienda son cajas de potencia, y me decide por dos cerwin vega sl36 ya que compre dos cornetas RCF de 1500w cada una, y yo tenia pensado meterle a las HD unas de 800w  ya que la presión es menor en esas cajas, pero como la corneta que compre es de mayor potencia preferi las Sl36 

SALUDOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

espero tu comentario


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola TITO. No conozco esa marca por mis tierras. Que tal son? a cuanto los pagaste en dolares? cuentanos luego que tal quedo todo. Yo aun no encaro para armar esas cajas, todavia faltan recursos jeje. Saludos amigo!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Buen dia muchachos, les muestro como quedaron mis cerwin ab36 clonados.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola Oscar, realmente sin palabras... IMPRESIONANTES... y la pregunta del millon, que tal se oyen? las probaste ya? con que potencia manejas estas hermosuras? Saludos compañeros y mis felicitaciones!!!!!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Diego_eliasv dijo:


> Hola Oscar, realmente sin palabras... IMPRESIONANTES... y la pregunta del millon, que tal se oyen? las probaste ya? con que potencia manejas estas hermosuras? Saludos compañeros y mis felicitaciones!!!!!


 
Hola Diego, de verdad que suenan exelente, las probé con un amplificador de solo 100W por canal y hacen temblar el cuerpo.

El amplificador que manejara estas 4 cajas sera de 600W RMS por canal a 4Ohm y tengo pensado mas adelante cambiar los altavoces por otros mejores y subir la potencia del amplificador.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Se ven bien... Y se ha de oír mejor!!!! Felicidades por tremendas cajas!!! Estas no decepcionan!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## andres05

muy bonitas las cajas,que parlantes utilizaste?


----------



## tito

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Buen dia muchachos, les muestro como quedaron mis cerwin ab36 clonados.
> 
> Saludos!!!!


hola oscar una pregunta yo me estoy armando dos de esas cajas pero como hace la presion q*UE* se genera dentro para salir *POR*q*UE* no tiene escape por ningun lado???? digo de la parte trasera del parlante


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Amigo tito, la parte trasera del parlante es sellada no sale por ningun lado, lo unico que se aprovecha es la parte frontal del altavoz.

Como dice mi amigo tacatomon, estas no decepcionan.

Saludos.


----------



## tito

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Amigo tito, la parte trasera del parlante es sellada no sale por ningun lado, lo unico que se aprovecha es la parte frontal del altavoz.
> 
> Como dice mi amigo tacatomon, estas no decepcionan.
> 
> Saludos.


pero no hay peligro que el parlante se queme por la presion que se genera dentro? y ya las probaste? yo voy a hacer 2 comienzo el sabado y les voy a meter 2 bajos RCF de 1500w con bobina de 4" q*UE* dices tu


----------



## Tacatomon

tito dijo:


> pero no hay peligro que el parlante se queme por la presion que se genera dentro? y ya las probaste? yo voy a hacer 2 comienzo el sabado y les voy a meter 2 bajos RCF de 1500w con bobina de 4" q dices tu



La marca Cerwin Vega debe su fama a este tipo de cajas. Es cierto que se generan grandes presiones y gran parte de la energía ahí adentro se convierte en calor. Si miras los diseños de la pagina web, verás que han avanzado mucho. 

Son buenas cajas, yo uso un par para las batallas de cualquier evento. Especialmente en vivo al aire libre.

Saludos!!!


----------



## leurelio

compañero tengo una  duda grandísima tengo 2 parlante de 500 watios de diferente marca  el  imán de los dos  es casi del mismo tamaño  la bobina es de la misma pulgada  la arañas son diferentes ,pero compañero la diferencia en sonido  es bastante  uno es sound barrie  clud serie y el otro es rcf , la diferencia es grande,  cuando pongo el club serien en baja frecuencia  vibra mas de lo que suena y distorsiona rápido   mientras que el rcf vibra menos y tira un bajo duro, bueno compañero mi dudas el la siguiente, porque si tienen la misma potencia, la bobina es de la mismas pulgada hay tanta diferencia en sonido espero su  respuesta


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Para responder a esa pregunta tendrias que leer bastante sobre parametros thielle small y diseño de recintos, con lo poco que se sobre este tema te digo que puede ser por lo siguiente:

-La caja no esta hecha para el parlante sound barrier, o viceversa, el parlante sound barrier no esta hecho para esa caja, tal vez contaste con suerte que los parametros thielle small del RCF encajaran un poco con el recinto que tienes pero habria que analizar la respuesta en frecuencia de la caja para ver a que te refieres con "tira un bajo duro".

-De todas formas el RCF es un altavoz de mucha mas calidad que el Sound Barrier.

Saludos


----------



## tito

gracias tacatomon yo les voy a colocar 2 rcf de 1500 w y le vamos a colocar un ampli de 5000 supuestamente claro q*UE* en realidad manda como 3000 este sabado comienzo con la elaboracion, pero no se como subir mis propias fotos alguien me puede explicar????

Ahhh otra cosa para los medios voy a hacer dos cajas MT 102 en plans speaker aparecen pero le voy a hacer una modificacion ya que le colocare cornetas de 12 pulgadas....


mi pregunta es la siguiente ustedes a los medios le tienen colocado un crossover para que no queme los drivers o como seria mejor? *POR*q*UE* tengo pensado comprar un crossover electronico para los bajos pero no se si uno solo sirva para los bajos y los medios y las trompetas????



leurelio dijo:


> compañero tengo una  duda grandísima tengo 2 parlante de 500 watios de diferente marca  el  imán de los dos  es casi del mismo tamaño  la bobina es de la misma pulgada  la arañas son diferentes ,pero compañero la diferencia en sonido  es bastante  uno es sound barrie  clud serie y el otro es rcf , la diferencia es grande,  cuando pongo el club serien en baja frecuencia  vibra mas de lo que suena y distorsiona rápido   mientras que el rcf vibra menos y tira un bajo duro, bueno compañero mi dudas el la siguiente, porque si tienen la misma potencia, la bobina es de la mismas pulgada hay tanta diferencia en sonido espero su  respuesta


amigo te digo que yo compre dos RCF y son mejores que los sound barrier ya que estan diseñados para cajas a presion por ello traen un disipador de calor no se si los tuyos lo traen? los sound barrier son buenos pero no para cajas como la Sl36 ya que esa caja es a presion!!!!


----------



## Cacho

tito dijo:


> ...no se como subir mis propias fotos alguien me puede explicar?


Por acá:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/280220/ _

Saludos


----------



## leurelio

Buenos señores la verdad que me siento muy agradecido por su respuesta, pero necesito un poco mas de información sobre este tema,  el bajo  del   cual  yo le estoy  hablando  es un club serie  modelo 1570  de 550 watios   en  interne  salía pero lo estuve buscado, y como que lo  desaparecieron si alguno de ustedes lo conoce    me  puede decir  en que tipo de cajón se puede utilizar


----------



## tito

bueno estoy en plena construcción después subo mas fotos, espero sus comentarios

aqui algunas!!!!!!!!!!1 espero sus comentarios???https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/images/smilies/mmm.gif

le faltan inos detalles como la cruz y otras cositas para la semana que viene deben estar liisto


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Tito, te estan quedando muy bien.

2 preguntas:

-Que parlante es ese?
-Que medidas estas usando?

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Parecen de 15"?
Se ve muy bien!!


----------



## tito

son de 18" y son los mal llamados bestia negra aqui en venezuela pero son de maraca RCF con bobina de 4" y no se si detallas en la foto el disipador de calor que tienen y las medidas son unas que tengo que conseguí y creo que tambien las vi por aqui

estas son las que tengo pero yo les hice unas pequeñitas modificaciones


----------



## leurelio

compañero quisiera saber que es lo que hace que un bajo tenga mas fidelidad que otro, quisiera saber si es la bobina o la araña o el forro o el imán ,digo esto  porque  he visto diferencia entre uno y otro, o será que depende de los parámetro del bajo, yo ice una pregunta muy similar, y me dijeron  que  depende de los parámetro del bajo ,yo metí dos bajos  de diferente marcas en un cajón  ,y de la misma potencia ,y uno me sonaba mejor que el otro, y también en el precio hay una diferencia uno cuesta mas que otro, yo lo que quiero saber es si con un bajo chimbo se puede sacar un sonido bueno  siguiendo lo parámetros  del bajo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

leurelio dijo:


> yo lo que quiero saber es si con un bajo *chimbo* se puede sacar *un sonido bueno*  siguiendo lo parámetros  del bajo



1- Que significa "chimbo"?
2- No existe tal cosa como un "sonido bueno". Lo que sea bueno para vos, para mí puede ser un desastre, por que tus oídos y los míos son diferentes, al igual que el gusto por el sonido.
3- Lo que logras usando los parámetros del parlante es poder diseñar una caja que permita lograr la mejor respuesta en frecuencia posible para ese parlante. Dependiendo de la forma de esta curva de respuesta en frecuencia sabrás si el diseño refuerza algunas frecuencias y atenúa otras, o si la respuesta es "plana" sobre el rango de frecuencias que interese o si el parlante es tan malo que tiene muchas anormalidades en la reproducción del sonido.


----------



## leurelio

bueno gracia por la respuesta compa, la palabra chimbo en  Venezuela  

  Se usa en Venezuela y significa que algo esta mal o que no es de tu agrado.

Ejemplo : "que chimbo que perdió mi equipo"

Sinónimos : Mal  Desagradable  
Antónimos : Cool  Fino


----------



## joemix

tengo una duda, quiero fabricar dos subwoofer pero no se porque modelo decidirme hacer. unos dicen que los  cerwin vega otros scooper, y los bandpass.  tengo dos parlantes eigtheen soun de 18 pulgadas 2400 watts.. si alguien me puede dar una opinion y por experiencia.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola a todos.

Resulta que una vez le hice una pregunta al amigo ezavalla sobre que parlantes serian los adecuados para una caja folded horn como la cerwin vega u otras y el me dijo que buscara los parametros thielle small del parlante original de esa caja, ante la imposibilidad de encontrar esos parametros busqué informacion en internet y encontre esto en doctor proaudio:

Recomiendo que lo lean todo, es muy buena info para no embarrarla a la hora de comprar el parlante para estas cajas.

Si ezavalla se encuentra presente, me gustaria que opinara sobre la informacion plasmada aqui y nos diga que tan acertada es.

*Para los Amantes Del Folded Horn* 
Aquí hablaré un poco sobre mi experiencia en este tipo de gabinetes acústicos, así las personas que están comenzando en este mundo del audio sabrán más o menos el comportamiento de estas cajas, y los colegas con experiencia darán su opinión al respecto, ya que el mundo del audio tiende a ser subjetivo. En específico, haré comparaciones entre las tipo Cerwin Vega (SL-36, AB-36) y las Turbosound (TSW-118) y los parámetros que considero, se deben tener en cuenta a la hora de elegir un parlante para un Folded Horn.

Todos los que trabajamos en el mundo del audio, debemos aprender como regla esencial a leer las instrucciones y especificaciones de los equipos que adquirimos, así sabremos si estamos haciendo buen uso de ellos y evitaremos averías. Para leer estas instrucciones debemos tener conocimientos de lo que se lee, por que sino es como si nos hablaran en un idioma distinto al nuestro.

Hablemos primero de las características que deben tener los parlantes idóneos, o los que tendrían mejor desempeño en Folded Horn.

El rango de frecuencia nos especifica las frecuencias donde el subwoofer es efectivo. Mayormente optamos por elegir el parlante que sea capaz de reproducir frecuencias mas bajas, pero recordemos que el parlante va a tener un gabinete acústico y si éste no es capaz de resaltar o reproducir frecuencias tan bajas, para qué adquirir un woofer que baje a 25Hz -3dB, si no se van a oír o sentir. Para los folded horn no es necesario que los componentes bajen tanto, ya que su cámara acústica es pequeña y estos no son capaces de reproducir frecuencias menores a 33Hz -10dB, aproximadamente.

Otra característica que definitivamente es muy importante para un subwoofer que va a ser montado en un folded horn es la Effective Moving Mass (Mms). Esto comprende el peso de todo el conjunto móvil del subwoofer (cono, bobina y suspensiones). Mientras mayor sea este parámetro es mejor para un folded, ya que al ser pesado ayudaría a mover más aire dentro de una cámara acústica pequeña y sellada como la de esta caja. 

El Cms se refiere a la elasticidad de la suspensión. Este valor es importante que sea bajo, al rededor de 110 m/N. Si este componente esta diseñado para mover una suspensión relativamente dura, por lógica quiere decir que tiene que tener un alambre lo suficientemente grueso en su bobina para poder mover todo el conjunto móvil sin recalentarse. Esto es lo que necesitamos, un sub fuerte capaz de mover partículas de aire en recintos que requieren gran presión.

Qes: Factor de calidad eléctrico. Este valor conviene que sea lo más bajo posible (0.3 a 1.5), pues esto determinaría la eficiencia y lo plano de su respuesta en frecuencia. Este componente será capaz de convertir mayor cantidad de energía eléctrica en energía acústica (sonido), y evitara que la bobina se caliente fácilmente.

SPL: Sensibilidad. Esto es la cantidad de presión sonora que desarrolla un componente a 1 metro de distancia aplicándole 1 watt de potencia. Este es un parámetro importante si la diferencia entre un componente y otro de la misma potencia RMS, supera los 3dB, ya que ahí es que nuestro oído sentiría la diferencia de presión entre uno y otro. Por eso es que insistimos que todo no radica en la potencia que pueda admitir un transductor.  Esto se refleja también a la hora de adquirir el amplificador para alimentar los parlantes, ya que al necesita un power menos potente, el gasto será menor.

Podemos resaltar muchas otras características, pero ya de esto se ha hablado bastante en nuestro foro, así que pasemos al tema de las cajas acústicas. 

Las cajas de las que hemos venido hablando anteriormente son productoras de altos niveles de SPL, pero también coloran mucho las frecuencias bajas. Como todos sabemos esta caja mantiene la onda posterior del parlante dentro de una caja acústica sellada y pliega la onda frontal.
Esto produce ventajas y desventajas sobre este gabinete. 

¿Ventajas? Gran SPL, por lo tanto no hace falta muchas cajas para cubrir un recinto. Cajas mas pequeñas, mas livianas y no es necesario un woofer tan potente para que se escuchen. 

¿Desventajas? Coloración del sonido, delay en las frecuencias bajas, por ende no son las cajas mas apropiadas para música en vivo.

¿Por qué la comparación entre estos 2 tipos de Folded Horn?

Hace unos 10 años, adquirí 4 cajas SL 36 de Cerwin Vega (clon). De estas cajas no tenía quejas, por que la verdad que sonaban excelente. Podía hacer eventos de música grabada con 400 personas en una sala amplia con 4 cajas y se sentían los bajos “en serio”. Ellos tenían en su interior un parlante Selenium SWS 800 c/u.

Luego fui invitado por el dueño de una prestigiosa tienda de equipos profesionales aquí en Caracas, a una patinata que se iba a hacer en el boulevard de Sabana Grande (al aire libre) y ellos iban a utilizar 6 cajas TSW-118 Turbosound (clon), con las mismas Selenium que yo poseo y amplificadas con Crest Audio Ca 18. Una cosa era lo que yo había escuchado en mis SL y otra cosa era la presión que producían esas cajitas que además eran mucho más pequeñas que mis Cerwin. Un bajo mas definido, mas profundo, mucha menos coloración y no resonaba ese HUMM de miniteca (el cual odio a muerte).

Apenas llegué a mi casa, publique mis 4 SL-36 para luego ir a comprar mis TSW y tratar de averiguar el por que de su sonido. Al comprarlas aprecié una caja mucho más pequeña y más liviana, punto positivo por practicidad. Al destaparlas para montar mis woofer, vi que era el mismo principio de las Cerwin: Cámara acústica sellada y plegar la onda frontal. La diferencia de esta era que la cámara acústica es un poco más grande que la SL-36, otro punto positivo. Al tener mas espacio en la cámara acústica le permite llegar a frecuencias un poco mas bajas, además, la onda frontal está menos plegada. Esto se traduce en un sonido más natural.

En la Cerwin, el woffer se coloca viendo hacia la parte posterior de la caja inclinado hacia arriba… anexo diagrama.

La línea roja indica el recorrido que tiene que hacer la onda dentro de la caja, antes de llegar a la boca. Este tiempo que la onda tarda en salir ocasiona un pequeño delay y al rebotar de tantos lados produce esa coloración o falta de naturalidad en algunos instrumentos, como un bombo, por ejemplo.

En la caja TSW-118 de Turbosound el bajo se encuentra igualmente hacia la parte posterior de la caja, pero, inclinado hacia abajo. Por lo tanto el recorrido dentro de la caja es menor, esto ayuda a que haya menos coloración y delay. Disculpen la imagen del Turbosound, pero no conseguí una original y tuve que ingeniármelas. Con esto compruebo que no soy muy bueno dibujando en Paint jejeje.

Podemos apreciar que el recorrido de la onda desde el parlante hasta la boca de la caja es menor que en la SL-36 de Cerwin Vega. En esta caja la onda gira aproximadamente 130 grados para salir, mientras que la SL-36 gira 250 grados aproximadamente.

Que se busca en una caja acústica? Primero que todo calidad de sonido, presión sonora, practicidad para el traslado (tamaño y peso). Estaría de más decirles por cuál de estas dos me inclino YO.

La version original se encuentra aqui:

http://foros.doctorproaudio.com/showthread.php?t=11246

Saludos


----------



## Dano

A mi me gustan mas los scooper mucho SPL mas alto que las Folded, tiene la contra de ser una caja incontrolable, colorea el sonido de todas maneras, pero cuando empieza a resonar no hay quien la pare...

Ninguna caja es perfecta, es cuestión mas de en que lugar la vas a usar y que tipo de oyentes te van a escuchar. (Ej: jóvenes con una cantidad de alcohol en sangre por encima de lo normal o personas que saben lo que escuchan y notan los defectos en un segundo)...


----------



## Tacatomon

Seguro que si. Yo pienso que los scoopers deben de tener un sonido de salida más natural, sin las coloraciones del las Folded. Nunca las he probado realmente, pero si las he oído, y su sonido se asemeja a un bass reflex.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Las dos que yo tenia de verdad que no me funcionaron como lo esperaba, lo mas probable es que mis parlantes no estaban diseñados para esas cajas. aunque debo reconocer que a campo cercano sonaban muy bien y la cobertura no era tan estrecha como en las cerwin, mi problema fue que a unos 30m se sentia como si los parlantes cartonearan y el grave se perdía.


----------



## joemix

amigos que tal las tipo turbosound, es que quiero unas que no se vea el aprlante y de buen resultado como subwoofer. como el modelo tsw118 u otros. que opinan

he visto que las tipo cerwin vega tiene problemas con el sonido y recalientan las bobinas de los parlantes. yo tengo unos 18sound modelo: 18lw2400, y quisiera amar unos bajos super. si alguien puede colaborar con un plano o una opinion de algun modelo, pero que sean cajas no muy grandes ni tan pesadas pero que den excelente resultado como subwoofer.


----------



## Dano

Tacatomon dijo:


> Seguro que si. Yo pienso que los scoopers deben de tener un sonido de salida más natural, sin las coloraciones del las Folded. Nunca las he probado realmente, pero si las he oído, y su sonido se asemeja a un bass reflex.



Es totalmente al revés, tiene una coloración muy alta producida por las cancelaciones de fase que produce esta caja.

Las ventajas de una caja así ademas es que el woofer trabaja muy refrigerado porque la parte trasera y delantera del altavoz tienen salida, esa es una de las cosas por las cuales logra mucho SPL.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Si ezavalla se encuentra presente, me gustaria que opinara sobre la informacion plasmada aqui y nos diga que tan acertada es.



   
Hola Oscar!
La verdad es que no creo tener mucha autoridad para opinar de este tema, ya que aún lo estoy estudiando, pero ya creo haber aprendido alguna cosas, así que allá vamos.
Antes que nada, debe quedar claro que el estudio de los folded-horns es el mismo que los drivers de compresión y sus bocinas y es una teoría diferente a la de los parlantes convencionales. En este caso, la bocina está "plegada" dentro de la caja, por que de los contrario sería gigantesca e imposible de transportar. Esto hace que parezca que un folded-horn es un baffle tipo "bass-reflex", pero NO ES NI PARECIDO.




Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> El rango de frecuencia nos especifica las frecuencias donde el subwoofer es efectivo. Mayormente optamos por elegir el parlante que sea capaz de reproducir frecuencias mas bajas, pero recordemos que el parlante va a tener un gabinete acústico y si éste no es capaz de resaltar o reproducir frecuencias tan bajas, para qué adquirir un woofer que baje a 25Hz -3dB, si no se van a oír o sentir. Para los folded horn no es necesario que los componentes bajen tanto, ya que su cámara acústica es pequeña y estos no son capaces de reproducir frecuencias menores a 33Hz -10dB, aproximadamente.



En esto estoy (estamos) de acuerdo, aunque dudo mucho sobre tomar los puntos de -10dB como extremos...



Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Otra característica que definitivamente es muy importante para un subwoofer que va a ser montado en un folded horn es la Effective Moving Mass (Mms). Esto comprende el peso de todo el conjunto móvil del subwoofer (cono, bobina y suspensiones). Mientras mayor sea este parámetro es mejor para un folded, ya que al ser pesado ayudaría a mover más aire dentro de una cámara acústica pequeña y sellada como la de esta caja.



Lo anterior es totalmente erróneo. La masa móvil del parlante debe ser tan pequeña como sea posible, ya que es un parlante de radiciación directa. El peso no tiene influencia en la cantidad de aire que mueve, pero si lo tiene en la eficiencia del parlante. Lo que SI debe ser alto es la rigidez del cono debido a la elevada carga de aire que soporta, y un diafragma cónico no es la mejor solución...pero si es lo que hay...



Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> El Cms se refiere a la elasticidad de la suspensión. Este valor es importante que sea bajo, al rededor de 110 m/N. Si este componente esta diseñado para mover una suspensión relativamente dura, por lógica quiere decir que tiene que tener un alambre lo suficientemente grueso en su bobina para poder mover todo el conjunto móvil sin recalentarse. Esto es lo que necesitamos, un sub fuerte capaz de mover partículas de aire en recintos que requieren gran presión.



No es tan simple hacer este tipo de estimaciones, aún cuando provengan de resultados experimentales. El funcionamiento de las bocinas está regido por varias ecuaciones que modelan todos los componentes que participan en la radiación, y la Cms es un parámetro que interactúa directamente con otro llamado Cmb, que es la compliancia de la cámara posterior (la que está atrás del parlante). También interactúan con la compliancia de la cámara de compresión (que solo he visto mencionada en las C.V. y es esa ventana de forma rara frente al parlante y el acople de esta con la "bocina" opera como un transformador acústico que adapta la impedancia del parlante a la de entrada de la bocina. Como el Cmb y los otros quedan fijos cuando se diseña la caja, es probable que los valores que dá el autor sean adecuados para las cajas de las que habla, pero de ahí a generalizar ese valor hay un largo trecho...como habrán podido ver. Sí estoy de acuerdo que debe ser un valor "bajo"...lo que no sé es "bajo con respecto a qué".



Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Qes: Factor de calidad eléctrico. Este valor conviene que sea lo más bajo posible (0.3 a 1.5), pues esto determinaría la eficiencia y lo plano de su respuesta en frecuencia. Este componente será capaz de convertir mayor cantidad de energía eléctrica en energía acústica (sonido), y evitara que la bobina se caliente fácilmente.



Este parámetro no sé como calza en esta explicación. Lo que dice es verdad, pero no entiendo que pretende hacer con ese valor...



Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> SPL: Sensibilidad. Esto es la cantidad de presión sonora que desarrolla un componente a 1 metro de distancia aplicándole 1 watt de potencia. Este es un parámetro importante si la diferencia entre un componente y otro de la misma potencia RMS, supera los 3dB, ya que ahí es que nuestro oído sentiría la diferencia de presión entre uno y otro. Por eso es que insistimos que todo no radica en la potencia que pueda admitir un transductor.  Esto se refleja también a la hora de adquirir el amplificador para alimentar los parlantes, ya que al necesita un power menos potente, el gasto será menor.



Esto lo hemos hablado muchas veces y este caso no es una excepción. Estoy de acuerdo.



Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Las cajas de las que hemos venido hablando anteriormente son productoras de altos niveles de SPL, pero también coloran mucho las frecuencias bajas. Como todos sabemos esta caja mantiene la onda posterior del parlante dentro de una caja acústica sellada y pliega la onda frontal.
> Esto produce ventajas y desventajas sobre este gabinete.



Esto es cierto, pero las desventajas dependen - mas que nada -  de la forma del horn. El "coloreo" se debe a una suerte de efecto "peine" o rizado en frecuencias no tan bajas, y la única forma de corregir eso es cambiando las dimensiones de la bocina, lo que también influye en la frecuencia de corte inferior de la bocina (horn).

Por desgracia, la ecuación que define el movimiento de la onda en una bocina, es una ecuación diferencial llamada "ecuación de webster" y para resolverla, hay que darle algunos valores a los parámetros característicos, valores que dependen de varias cosas...así que mejor no entremos ahí.

En fin...es lo que puedo decirles de este asunto. No leí el hilo original por que en doctorproaudio no suele haber matemática que pruebe las cosas que dicen (y este es el caso)


----------



## Tacatomon

Pero, al tener una parte del cono hacia el aire, las ondas que produce el cono, van directo al oyente. La mitad del sonido que producen se va integro al espacio circundante. ¿La onda trasera no refuerza solo las frecuencias bajas?


----------



## Dano

La onda trasera demora un cierto tiempo en salir hacia adelante (por eso es que tiene un laberinto tan largo) unos us (microsegundos) de esa forma se enfasan las dos salidas.
Claro es una caja dedicada a graves con mucha resonancia en frecuencias bajas, y a frecuencias altas (medios) ya no suceden tanto las sumas/cancelaciones de fase.

Ahi es un punto donde se ve la coloración que ofrece, unos graves muy fuertes y unos medios "normales"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> Pero, al tener una parte del cono hacia el aire, las ondas que produce el cono, van directo al oyente. La mitad del sonido que producen se va integro al espacio circundante. ¿La onda trasera no refuerza solo las frecuencias bajas?



  
No entendí 

Que estás insignificando? (copyright de la Vaca y el Pollito)


----------



## Tacatomon

Es que no entiendo como este tipo de gabinete acústico puede producir cancelaciones de fase, pues, si los produjera, no "pateara", no produciría SPL...
Ahora, lo de la coloración, ¿Como notarlo? Si estamos hablando de frecuencias bajas. Aparte, el sonido que sale frontalmente, se supone que no tiene ninguna coloración ni desfase, ya que es el que se produce al instante.
Aquí es donde ya me lie...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> Es que no entiendo como este tipo de gabinete acústico puede producir cancelaciones de fase, pues, si los produjera, no "pateara", no produciría SPL...
> Ahora, lo de la coloración, ¿Como notarlo? Si estamos hablando de frecuencias bajas. Aparte, el sonido que sale frontalmente, se supone que no tiene ninguna coloración ni desfase, ya que es el que se produce al instante.
> Aquí es donde ya me lie...



Es que no importa que las frecuencias sean altas o bajas. El efecto que se produce es como el que te adjunto, lo que limita la respuesta en frecuencia y causa la coloración, ya que no es un banda pasante plana, y hay frecuencias que se refuerzan y otras que se atenúan.

​
PD: El dibujo no es de una bocina, sino de una TL, pero el efecto es del mismo tipo.


----------



## Cacho

ezavalla dijo:


> Que estás insignificando? (copyright de la Vaca y el Pollito)


Na... Ya es demasiado...

Este tipo cita a Alejo y Valentina, conoce a la Vaca y El Pollito, sólo falta que veas a Soy la Comadreja (con Jaimico, claro) y los Animaniacs...
Y encima discute con fundamentos... Da gusto encontrarse con gente así, che...

PS: Perdón por el offtopic


----------



## Tacatomon

Ahora ya "veo" lo que pasa!!!.
Bien, la cancelación la entiendo, pero, ¿La coloración?... ¿Es lo que está en la linea punteada, Esos picos que parecen de diente sierra es la coloración? ¿Distorción?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Tacatomon, eso de la "coloración" es una percepción subjetiva que tenemos todos los humanos. Se podría decir que cada uno escucha un poco diferente, lo que de verdad sucede en el mundo "real". Otros le dicen "Enmascaramiento". Te cito unos link's, que son bastante explicativos:

"Una vez que una onda sonora proveniente del mundo físico ingresa al sistema auditivo humano, se suceden una serie de reacciones en forma casi instantánea que producen como resultado una representación mental de lo escuchado, que no corresponde exactamente a lo que sucede en el mundo físico. Por ejemplo, en ciertas situaciones hay sonidos que bloquean a otros sonidos, incluso si éstos ocurren en forma asincrónica. Este fenómeno se conoce como enmascaramiento. En estos casos, si bien todas las ondas sonoras en juego existen en el mundo físico, al presentarse todas juntas algunas de ellas simplemente no se perciben, a pesar de que si cada uno de estos sonidos se presentaran por separado, si se percibirían." Cita

Y la Wikipedia que nunca falta:

Enmascaramiento Sonoro: "cuando el oído está expuesto a dos o más sonidos simultáneos, existe la posibilidad de que uno de ellos enmascare a los demás... al suceder esto, el sonido más débil resultará inaudible, ya que el cerebro sólo procesará el sonido enmascarador".

.

Por eso, siempre se busca que la respuesta en frecuencia del sistema de sonido sea lo mas "plana" posible. Sin dejar de lado las Curvas Isofónicas de  Fletcher y Munson, en "bajos decibeles".


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cacho dijo:


> Na... Ya es demasiado...
> 
> Este tipo cita a Alejo y Valentina, conoce a la Vaca y El Pollito, sólo falta que veas a Soy la Comadreja (con Jaimico, claro) y los Animaniacs...
> Y encima discute con fundamentos... Da gusto encontrarse con gente así, che...
> 
> PS: Perdón por el offtopic



Gracias Cacho por el comentario!
Tengo algunos otros dibujitos vistos, pero como mis chicos ya son más grandes, no paso tanto tiempo con la tele. La ultima obra de arte animada que miraba  eran los Padrinos Mágicos, pero era una cosa completamente boba....prefiero ver a "Ed, Ed y Eddy" 

Saludos!



Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Tacatomon, eso de la "coloración" es una percepción subjetiva que tenemos todos los humanos. Se podría decir que cada uno escucha un poco diferente, lo que de verdad sucede en el mundo "real". Otros le dicen "Enmascaramiento". Te cito unos link's, que son bastante explicativos:



Si y nó 

La coloración se refiere a variaciones del sonido original, y si bien es totalmente subjetivo el "color" del sonido, es completamente cierto que esta variación ocurre. Si te fijás en el gráfico que le mostré a Tucutún podrás ver que al no ser plana la respuesta en frecuencia, hay algunas que están reforzadas y otra atenuadas (eso que parece los dientes de una sierra). Dado que el espectro del sonido original no tiene esa forma, lo vas a escuchar diferente...pero que tan diferente depende de cada oído. Esa diferencia es "la coloración".

El enmascaramiento es un fenómeno que sucede siempre, haya "coloración" o nó y se debe a que algunas frecuencias del espectro suelen ocultar la presencia de otras (las que desaparecen son, generalmente, las agudas) y esto se debe, entre otras cosas, a la curva de respuesta de cada oído...y que en promedio dan una curva común a todos. Tan frecuente es este enmascaramiento, que es precisamente lo que utiliza para lograr la compresión en MP3, ya que se eliminan las frecuencias que "normalmente" no se escuchan por estar enmascaradas por otras. El que "no se escuchen" no significa que no sirvan y que el oído no las use...pero eso es otra historia...


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues, en ese caso, la "coloración" no es más que un tipo de distorsión que se interpreta subjetivamente... Como muchas otras cosas en el audio...
Aunque, pues esta "distorsión" hace característico cada reciento acústico.

Gracias por la Aclaración Eza y Yoangel.

Saludos!!!


----------



## juanjima

esas mallas las consigues detras de la gobernaci{on en la calle 39 con carrera 46 queda sobre la calle, no me acurdo del nombre de la empresa, hay nenden material para metalmecanica, te venden una hoja completa y tu la cortas y la pintas a tu gusto


----------



## aldemarar

diganme si conosen estos parlantes y por cual votan o recomiendan para los line array los boy a usar en medio bajo 
nota: el vento es de neodimio y es mas economico


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

aldemarar dijo:


> por cual votan o recomiendan


Coloca los parámetros T/S y las demás especificaciones que encuentres relevantes, entre ellos. Para ver si podemos opinar objetivamente, que sera mejor para "medio bajo".


----------



## aldemarar

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Coloca los parámetros T/S y las demás especificaciones que encuentres relevantes, entre ellos. Para ver si podemos opinar objetivamente, que sera mejor para "medio bajo".



es que ese es el problema y es que en la pagina del fabricante del vento y paudio no dan ningun dato.sobre el pa 10-100MB en la pagina del distrivuidor de colombia solo dan estos datos
PotenciaRMS300 W PotenciaPico600 W Sensibilidad100 dB                                  Impedancia8 Ohms  Respuesta60Hz - 5000Hz  DiametroBobina101.6 mm (4")ChasisSteel ImanFerrite Densidad Peso9.7 kg
pero lo raro es que en la pagina oficial de paudio thailandia no aparese el parlante,sera que estara descontinuado? 
y el vento si sera bueno?
 ya que no tengo ningun dato por esta razon pregunto si alguien tiene experiensia con estos parlantes 
saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes aldemarar, fijate en la pagina de pcaudio de la india www.pcaudio.in que figura en el link de parlantes un modelo de sonotone que es muy parecido al tuyo y tiene todos los parametros. no se si vento y sonotone son iguales fijate. un abrazo.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

aldemarar dijo:


> es que ese es el problema y es que en la pagina del fabricante del vento y paudio no dan ningun dato.


A ver, aldemarar. 

Estamos en la misma situación. Actualmente estoy muy tentado a comprar unos altavoces para "audio profesional", de una maraca nacional (en Vzla) y con muchos años de experiencia, pero, sin los parámetros T/S. Y, tristemente un parlante sin parámetros es cualquier cosa. 

Los que estoy por comprar (modelo PA300, ver archivo adjunto) tienen sensibilidad de 102dB pero ¿serán medidos a 1W/m, en que impedancia?, respuesta en frecuencia de 40Hz a 6Khz ¿es creíble que un woofer de 15" llegue a 6Khz, si es así con que nivel de atenuación? ademas con tan alta sensibilidad ¿donde queda su frecuencia de resonancia?

Como veras, estas interrogantes (y muchas otras), fácilmente las puedes aplicar a tu caso. Lamentablemente en como te digo: quizás por su precio sea muy (pero muy) tentador su compra. 

Se que es muy fácil decirlo (y mas escribirlo) pero te aconsejo que compres altavoces con sus respectivos parámetros y características técnicas completas, y confiables. De esa manera aseguras un "buen sonido".


----------



## aldemarar

gracias por sus aportes y colaboracion ya encontre los parametros del paudio pero estoy en duda de comprarlo por lo costoso y es cierto lo que dice yoangel sobre la tentacion de comprar uno de mejor precio pero eso es una loteria.
hoy encontre una persona que me vende unos black king de 12" de segunda mano pero toca ver si todavia estan originales de todos modos dejo los parametros del paudio


SPECIFICATIONS
Nominal Diameter
269 mm, 10.6 Inch
Rated Impedance
8Ω
Power Handling Capacity
350 Watts
Sensitivity 2.83 V, 1M
95.3 dB
Effective Piston Diameter
208 mm, 8.2 Inch
Voice Coil Diameter
99.30 mm, 4 Inch

Thiele - Small Parameters
Resonance Frequency
Fs
77.1 Hz
DC Resistance
Re
6.4Ω
Mechanical Q Factor
Qms
3.140
Electrical Q Factor
Qes
0.405
Total Q Factor
Qts
0.358
BL Factor
BL
16.53 T x m
Effective Moving Mass
Mms
35.72 gr
Equivalent Cas air load
Vas
19.54 liters
Effettive piston area
Sd
0.0340 m2
Voice - coil inductance @ 1KHz
Le1K
0.53 mH
Half-space efficiency
Eff
2.14 %
Airgap Height
Hag
7.0 mm
Voice coil Height
Hvc
8.5 mm
Voice Coil Over-Hung
Xmax
0.8 mm

Physical Information
Basket
Cast Aluminium
Magnet type,size ODxIDxH (mm.) 220 X 110 X 20
Ferrite | 100.5 oz.
Voice coil Former
Kapton
Voice coil Material
CCAR
Cone Material
Pulp Paper
Surround
Treated Cloth
Dust Cap
Paper
Unit Weight
9.7 Kgs.
Gross Weight
10.4 Kgs.
Packing Dimension WxLxH (Cm.)
31.0 X 31.0 X 17.0, 0.58 Cu.Ft.
saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buenas tardes aldemarar, fijate en la pagina de pcaudio de la india www.pcaudio.in que figura en el link de parlantes un modelo de sonotone que es muy parecido al tuyo y tiene todos los parametros. no se si vento y sonotone son iguales fijate. un abrazo.


 
La pagina es paudio.in, pcaudio.in al parecer no existe....

Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

disculpen por el mal tipeo,  es www.paudio.in . Gracias Oscar Monsalvo, un abrazo.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Las consecuencias de no hacer buenos calculos ni de recintos acusticos, ni de potencias de entrada a los altavoces., pobre parlante.







Saludos

PD: esto no me ocurrio a mi.


----------



## tito

jajajaja buena referencia ya sabemos el peligro que corren nuestros pobres parlantes.

amigo algunos de ustedes habrá echo estos bafles para que publiquen la construcción o me digan donde donde con seguir material que me quiero hacer 2 y no se cuales son las medidas originales

he aqui una referencia

disculpen aqui esta


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

En algunas paginas atras aldemarar publico las medidas de esa caja.

Saludos..


----------



## Electronec

Tito: hay verdaderos tutoriales y diversas documentaciones por el Foro sobre este tipo de Cajas.

Saludos.

PD: Que pena de altavoz......


----------



## tito

disculpen amigos pero no vi ninguna caja que se parezca a la que ando buscando si pueden colocar el enlace por favor


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola tito te dejo la informacion, me pareció haber visto esa caja en este foro, entonces fue tal vez en otro.

Saludos.


----------



## tito

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hola tito te dejo la informacion, me pareció haber visto esa caja en este foro, entonces fue tal vez en otro.
> 
> Saludos.





> Hola tito te dejo la informacion, me pareció haber visto esa caja en este foro, entonces fue tal vez en otro.


muchas gracias tenia la duda, entonces si tenia esos planos, cuando los haga les publico las fotos pero creo que lo hare de 70cm x 60 x 75


----------



## aldemarar

esa caja es original de turbo sound tienen "buena pegada" y buena calidad de sonido en los bajos pero no proyectan el sonido muy lejos


----------



## willy_rgh

hola a todos ; tengo 8 parlantes peavey black window 18" y quisiera hacerme el gaus enano para no gastar dinero en vano apreciaria mucho sus opiniones de que si podria trabajar perfectamente el parlante peavey 18" en la caja gaus enano o que modelo de caja me recomendarian para dicho parlante.gracias de antemano saludos


----------



## aldemarar

compañeros les comento que al fin ya consegui los parlantes para los medibajos compre un lote de segunda de 6 parlantes blast king mod bkw1295d imperial de 400w ahora tengo que realizar las cabinas boy a realizar 6 line array de 1x12" mas 2 twter bala.pero todavia tengo una inquietud sobre las cabinas ya que a la persona que me vendio los parlantes tenia con unos line array con proyeccion pero tenian unas tapas en el parlante esto me imagino que es para darle mas presion o spl pero nose si valdra la pena realisarlas asi


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola aldemarar, porque mejor no los haces dobles y asi ahorras espacio.

Otra cosa, no entiendo que quieres decir con proyeccion, te refieres a un horn? porque si es asi los line array no llevan horn, he visto algunos que solamente llevan una pequeña folded horn en la parte de woofer pero solo en algunos array de 3 vias.

Te hago la pregunta porque tengo miles de fotos de sonidos de toda la costa y he visto las aberraciones que algunos hacen a las que les quieren llamar line array cuando ni estan cerca de serlo.

Por lo menos los que me hicieron para el sonido les llamo medios estilo array o stacked (apiladas) porque llevan tweeter bala (los line array no pueden llevarlos) y porque la guia de onda es de madera y es DIY, cuando deberia ser una guia de onda de marca (nunca una bocina exponencial).

Lo que si se trató de respetar hasta donde se pudo fue la minima distancia entre los centros de los parlantes y el largo del array con respecto a la minima frecuencia a reproduccir.

Saludos compañero.


----------



## aldemarar

por oscar: Lo que si se trató de respetar hasta donde se pudo fue la minima distancia entre los centros de los parlantes y el largo del array con respecto a la minima frecuencia a reproduccir.
si es sierto lo que asen por aca les disen line array es por el apilado, pero lo de los centro ya lo sabia  
y aca en barranquilla te fabrican las guias de ondas iguales a las originales. ya tu sabes el dicho de los barranquilleros que si no lo consigues aca te lo fabricamos
bueno oscar lo de proyeccion es que de las cajas son de tiro largo. el parlante va ubicado atras como tus medios antiguos solo que en ves de colocarles balas le colocan una tapa redonda y el sonido sale por los costados del circulo

cabina de tiro largo y tiro corto


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

ok, ahora si te entendí, pero personalmente te recomiendo hacerlas como la segunda imagen y los tweeter a un lado o los parlantes a los lados y los tweeter en el medio.

Lo de tiro largo y tiro corto es por la bocina en el frente del cono del parlante que hace que cambien los angulos de covertura ya, te tocaria decidir que te conviene mas, pero como te comente anteriormente me inclinaria por la segunda.

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> con respecto a la minima frecuencia a reproduccir.


Si te refieres a la longitud de onda para que dos altavoces se comporten como uno, hasta donde tengo entendido se toma en cuenta es la máxima frecuencia a reproducir por el componente.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Si te refieres a la longitud de onda para que dos altavoces se comporten como uno, hasta donde tengo entendido se toma en cuenta es la máxima frecuencia a reproducir por el componente.


 
Si señor, me equivoqué, es la maxima frecuencia a reproducir .


----------



## aldemarar

oscar por favor da tus argumentos por lo cual te gusta los array sin proyección o de tiro corto o cuales son las ventajas y lo de hacer las cajas dobles no me gusta por el peso y los parlantes que compre son pesados,si hago las cajas sencillas es mas rápido el apilado y lo puede cargar una sola persona cada caja


----------



## Caliper

Que tal amigos, para sonido en vivo cual de estos modelos de gauss enano me recomendarian uds. utilizando parlantes de 800 watts AES con un amplificador Qsc 5050 por otro lado unos amigos me comentan que los Gauss no son para mucha potencia y que a lo mucho llevan parlantes de hasta 500 watts pero he visto que las cajas RCF1018 que son muy parecidas a los gauss enanos e incluso mas pequeñas (60x80x60) llevan originalmente parlante RCF18P300 que es de 1000 watts AES por lo que creo que la caja debe trabajar bien.

Tengo 3 planos diferentes y no se por cual decidirme uds. tienen alguna referencia de estos modelos?
Les agradezco cualquier comentario.
Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aldemarar dijo:


> oscar por favor da tus argumentos por lo cual te gusta los array sin proyección o de tiro corto o cuales son las ventajas y lo de hacer las cajas dobles no me gusta por el peso y los parlantes que compre son pesados,si hago las cajas sencillas es mas rápido el apilado y lo puede cargar una sola persona cada caja



Hola aldemarar, me gustan de esa forma por los angulos de cobertura mas abiertos, osea que colocas tu sonido y se escucha en el centro y a los lados del sitio, con proyeccion o tiro largo se gana alcance perdiendo cobertura, ademas que no se comportaria ni un poquito como line array segun la teoria.

Saludos

PD: amigo caliper, te toca buscar los parametros thielle small del altavoz a usar y analizar si es apto para cajas horn loading.


----------



## Caliper

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hola aldemarar, me gustan de esa forma por los angulos de cobertura mas abiertos, osea que colocas tu sonido y se escucha en el centro y a los lados del sitio, con proyeccion o tiro largo se gana alcance perdiendo cobertura, ademas que no se comportaria ni un poquito como line array segun la teoria.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD: amigo caliper, te toca buscar los parametros thielle small del altavoz a usar y analizar si es apto para cajas horn loading.



Me olvidé mencionarlo tengo 8 parlantes 18SWS1000 de 1000 watts RMS (800 watts AES) Selenium reforzados con doble araña este modelo de Selenium si viene diseñado pàra cajas de alta presion en la misma web de Selenium recomiendan usarlo en cajas Folded Horn (HB1805A1, HB1805B1, HB1805C1) tengo todos los parametros Thielle Small (Los subo en PDF).

Pensaba armar uno de los modelos de Selenium pero para sonido en vivo acá todos quieren Bajo Frontal un amigo tiene los 18SWS1000 en cajas RCF1018 (2 por lado con un Qsc5050) y le suenan espectacular pero por el diseño de estos Gauss enanos creo que tendría mejor resultado que con las RCF.

Que opinan amigos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues, en lugar de usar Scooper, se pueden usar las Folded Horns...
El paper recomienda caja ventilada para una buena respuesta desde los 36Hz...

También te podría servir mejor los Scooper No Enanos, Como Este
Pero, si lo que quieres es ahorrar espacio, de última, los Scooper enanos te pueden servir. No suenan tal mal. Ya queda en ti la decisión, sonar bien, como se debe... o a medias...

Saludos.

PS: Bueno, viendo bien los datos de los woofers, el SuperScooper recomienda un altavoz PD1850, el cual difiere mucho en características importantes al Selenium... Osea, que trabajará, pero no como se debe, se podría correr la frecuencia mínima de respuesta del cajón, o de plano no sonaría bien. Eso es lo que pasa cuando se usa cualquier recinto acústico con X altavoz... Lo recomendable sería hacerle sus cajas a la medida. Lo malo es que solo serían Ventiladas... O algún plano de Scooper o Horn Ya diseñado que recomiende el fabricante.
Semejantes altavoces no merecen estar en cualquier "baffle".


----------



## Caliper

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ya queda en ti la decisión, sonar bien, como se debe... o a medias...
> 
> Osea, que trabajará, pero no como se debe, se podría correr la frecuencia mínima de respuesta del cajón, o de plano no sonaría bien. Eso es lo que pasa cuando se usa cualquier recinto acústico con X altavoz... Lo recomendable sería hacerle sus cajas a la medida. Lo malo es que solo serían Ventiladas... O algún plano de Scooper o Horn Ya diseñado que recomiende el fabricante.
> Semejantes altavoces no merecen estar en cualquier "baffle".



Selenium no tiene planos de Scoopers para subs sus reflex todos son dobles y sus Horns son demasiado grandes para mi (120x80x60) quiero armar subs individuales lo que estoy pensando es derepente probar armando un solo Miniscoop y compararlo con el RCF1018 de mi amigo porque allí los 18SWS1000 si suenan muy bien. 

Amigo y de los 3 planos que adjunté en mi anterior mensaje cual crees que podría ser el modelo mas apropiado para el 18SWS1000?

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues, entre más grande el cajón, más volumen y más alcanza en frecuencias bajas...
La cosa está entre el primero y el último. He visto el que no tiene la "lengua" y suena bien. Pero, el que tiene lengua ha de estar más emparentado con el SuperScooper... Más no puedo decirte. Los cálculos para esos cajones no los sé, ni los puedo simular con el WinISD.

Ya habrán más recomendaciones.
Saludos.


----------



## elchechekillero

Para aldemar ...

que referencias me das acerca de los parlantes B&L de 10" de 800 Watts Pico.... se consiguen en Barranquilla a $130.000 o algo asi...

Tengo ganas de cambiar la parlanteria de mis medios por unos mucho mas Potentes... (Tengo AVC 350watts) ... Y ya que tu te desemvuelves en el medio quisiera obtener tu Opinion o la de cualquiera que los halla utilizado o escuchado....


----------



## aldemarar

los avc son unos de los mejores parlantes genericos que e visto los b&l no e escuchado mucho de ellos pero cuando pueda te averiguo 
lo que necesitas es un parlante con bobina de 3" para que te aguanten mas potencia


----------



## elchechekillero

Bueno mis AVC tiene Bobina de 2" ... Pero solo 50 Watts RMS y 90 Dbl 1w/1m  ... muy poca potencia para mi parecer... y como uno siempre quiere mas... Quiero unos parlantes que levanten Buena Presion sonora.. y que Aguanten Bastantica Potencia... Pero no quiero tener que cambiar las Cajas de Medios porque son una Belleza...  Asi que necesito unos 10" Potentes y a Buen Precio... si me Averiguas en Barranquilla... cuales son Buenos.. Te lo Agradeceria...


----------



## aldemarar

che el problema seria de presupuesto ya que los parlantes de 10" con bobina de 3" son escasos en parlantes  genericos, si los e visto con bobina 2.5"  a 250w rms 
creo que hay un spain de 10 con bobina 3" pero son mas caros que los b&l 
el delta 10a de eminence es de 350wrms bobina 2.5"  y te cuesta 195 mil


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Según entiendo, un "medio" no necesita tener una bobina muy grande, porque la hace pesada, "frenando" así su respuesta de alta frecuencia y bajando su sensibilidad.

Un medio de 250Wrms y 98dB 1W/1m ya es algo bastante potente. Para "sacarle el máximo provecho" es mejor tener un amplificador que envíe mas de la potencia admisible del altavoz (siempre y cuando se reproduzca música y sin recorte).


----------



## aldemarar

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Según entiendo, un "medio" no necesita tener una bobina muy grande, porque la hace pesada, "frenando" así su respuesta de alta frecuencia y bajando su sensibilidad.
> 
> Un medio de 250Wrms y 98dB 1W/1m ya es algo bastante potente. Para "sacarle el máximo provecho" es mejor tener un amplificador que envíe mas de la potencia admisible del altavoz (siempre y cuando se reproduzca música y sin recorte).



compañero disculpa por no utilizar la palabra correcta que es medio bajo,lo que pasa por aca es que los sonidos hechizos  se acostumbraron a usar ese termino ya que solo se usan tres cortes.
bajos,medios,brillos lo mismo que decir bajos,boca,brillos lo correcto segun los cortes que se utilizan seria bajo, medio bajos,altos 
a los transistores planos le dicen gallinasos por lo del color negro 

por eso es que debe utilizar 3" de bobina porque es para medio bajos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aldemarar dijo:


> compañero disculpa por no utilizar la palabra correcta que es medio bajo,lo que pasa por aca es que los sonidos hechizos  se acostumbraron a usar ese termino ya que solo se usan tres cortes.
> bajos,medios,brillos lo mismo que decir bajos,boca,brillos lo correcto segun los cortes que se utilizan seria bajo, medio bajos,altos
> a los transistores planos le dicen gallinasos por lo del color negro
> 
> por eso es que debe utilizar 3" de bobina porque es para medio bajos



Compañero, concuerdo con lo que dice Yoangel, la mayoria de altavoces con grandes bobinas no sirven para reproducir frecuencias medias y te cuento que en el ambito de los pickup que no usan driver de compresion si no tweeter bala es importante un parlante que suba bastante en frecuencia para cubrir hasta donde el bala no puede bajar, por lo menos en mi sonido uso 12" ligeros con bobina 2.5" y driver de compresion, los bala los uso como un complemento.

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

bueno todo va en los requerimientos de potencia yo prefiero 3" de bobina para medio bajos con potencia de minimo 300 a 400 wattios 
lo de usar los de bobina 2.5" claro que funciona yo no e dicho lo contrario pero hay una gran probalidad que se quemen o empiecen a distorsionar cuando te emociones con el volumen  
y repito estoy ablando de medio bajos porque si fuese solo para medios yo utiliso parlantes de 8" con bobina de 2"


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aldemarar dijo:


> bueno todo va en los requerimientos de potencia yo prefiero 3" de bobina para medio bajos con potencia de minimo 300 a 400 wattios
> lo de usar los de bobina 2.5" claro que funciona yo no e dicho lo contrario pero hay una gran probalidad que se quemen o empiecen a distorsionar cuando te emociones con el volumen
> y repito estoy ablando de medio bajos porque si fuese solo para medios yo utiliso parlantes de 8" con bobina de 2"



Bueno, en parte estamos de acuerdo, el cuento es conseguir un parlante con bobina de 3" con una respuesta en frecuencia que se adapte a las necesidades, en si no seria solo medio bajo porque me imagino que el corte superior del pasabanda lo seteas alrededor de los 3Khz, entonces esta presente parte de las frecuencias medias porque si lo cortas mas abajo y no posees driver de compresion vas a generar un hueco en la respuesta en frecuencia.

Al parecer potencia va ligada con respuesta en frecuencia, porque todos los parlantes de alta potencia que he visto, de cualquier tamaño no suben mas de los 2Khz y tienen una suspencion bastante dura para poder controlar la fuerza de la bobina al ser sometida a una corriente mayor.

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

mira los datos del kappa 12a y te daras cuenta que si suben asta 4khz 
Nominal Basket Diameter
12" / 304.8mm 
Impedance
8 ohms
RMS Power Rating 450 Watts
Program Power Handling	 900 Watts
Frequency Response
62Hz - 4.2kHz
Sensitivity (1W/1m)
99.3dB
Voice Coil Diameter
3" / 76.2mm
Max. Crossover Frequency 4.2kHz
Rec. Enclosure Volume(Vented)	 1.2-2.2cu. ft./34-62 Liters


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> el cuento es conseguir un parlante con bobina de 3" con una respuesta en frecuencia que se adapte a las necesidades



Ese altavoz se adapta a nuestras necesidades


----------



## aldemarar

les comento que me salieron comprador a los BKW1295D de 400w y los vendere para comprar jp de 800w de 12" los que tienen bobina de 4" para usarlos en medio bajos y ya que oscar me dio una idea con los draiver de comprension para que trabajen para altos,como mi idea es un sonido bien podero pero pequeño en tamaño ya que esas montañas de bafles con un rendimiento pobre no es ninguna grasia
que opinan 
saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Pues a mi parecer es mejor altavoz el blastking, mejor calidad y mayor rendimiento, ademas que esos JP con bobina de 4" ya serian woffer y tal vez no vayas a obtener un buen resultado, ya que el driver se usa mas que todo para la parte alta de los medios, a menos que poseas driver de compresion de 2" como los 44XT de peavey.


Como le dije a cheiner en el post de fotos, no te dejes impresionar por la cantidad de potencia del parlante, busca rendimiento y calidad.

Esperemos que opinan los demás compañeros.

Saludos.


----------



## german barrios

miren yo soy nuevo en esto con 5 años de experiencia a la mexicana nunca me e juntado con grandes sonideros pero a mi criterio y viendo los nuevos sistemas aereos line array mi opinion para un buen equipo a mi criterio es a tres vias un bajo que en realidad sea bajo frecuencias en realidad graves  el tamaño no importa pero que te aga temblar las tripas, medios que tengan buena potencia estos que no se distorcionen en lo mas minimo y pues , altos agudos twiters como quieran llamarles pero que sean sutiles que agan su trabajo pero que no sean "chillones"

saludos aqui tratando de aser comentarios para poder aser mi album jeje


----------



## aldemarar

servira este draiver de paudio *BM-D750-II*
*Specifications*
Throat Diameter
2.0 inch (50mm)
Diaphragm Diameter
3.0 inch (76mm)
Nominal Impedance
8 Ohm
Voice Coil DC Resistance
6.2 Ohm
Power Handling
100 Watt
Sound Pressure Level (1W@1M) (Loaded with 90x40 Horn)
112 dB
Mounting Type
Bolt On
Magnet
Ferrite
Diaphragm Material
Titanium
Recommended Crossover
1kHz or higher (12dB/Oct slope)
Net Weight
4.9kg (10.8lbs) 1pc
Gross Weight
5.1kg (11.2lbs) 1pcPacking Dimension HxW(cm)
18.7 x 18.7 x 11.7 (0.15 Cu.Ft.)


----------



## german barrios

me podrian dar opiniones de la caja sb 1000 de eaw


----------



## aldemarar

german barrios dijo:


> me podrian dar opiniones de la caja sb 1000 de eaw



las cajas frontales como esa dan mejor calidad de sonido se escucha el sonido mas natural que las folden hord ,es mi opinion personal


----------



## elchechekillero

una pregunta...
Mis bajos son tipo Turbo Sound... Como les dicen en Killa.. Bajo rapido... He Notado que Cuando el Parlante Reproduce un bajo largo.... De esos Que Tienen Como resonancia.. no como el del reguetton o hip Hop *QU*e es seco y corto.. (No se si me entiendan)..
Bueno es hecho es que escucho sonidos indeseables salir de las cajas.. una especie de bibracion..

La Pregunta es que si a estas cajas se les Puede colocar alguna especie de material dentro.. en la cabina del parlante.. para reducir o absorver las Ondas que quedan encerradas dentro de la caja... que tal vez sean las causantes de estas bibraciones.. 

Cualquier Concejo es Bien Recibido..


----------



## Cacho

elchechekillero dijo:


> bibracion...absorver...Concejo...


*V*ibraci*ó*n... absor*b*er... con*S*ejo.


elchechekillero dijo:


> ...para reducir o  las Ondas que quedan encerradas dentro de la caja... que tal vez sean las causantes de estas bibraciones..


Me parece que estás equivocado en los conceptos. Y con una descrición tan vaga, poco puede decirse.


elchechekillero dijo:


> La Pregunta es que si a estas cajas se les Puede colocar alguna especie  de material dentro..


Un enano adentro de cada caja hace que funcionen mejor. Los que tienen plata, compran enanos de verdad; los que no, compramos los enanos de yeso, de esos de jardín.

Saludos

PS: Sí, es una pavada lo que contesté, pero no puede decirse nada serio con los datos que das, salvo que revises que las maderas con las que está hecho el gabinete no tengan juego ni estén descoladas o cosa así.


----------



## Dano

elchechekillero dijo:


> una pregunta...
> Mis bajos son tipo Turbo Sound... Como les dicen en Killa.. Bajo rapido... He Notado que Cuando el Parlante Reproduce un bajo largo.... De esos Que Tienen Como resonancia.. no como el del reguetton o hip Hop *QU*e es seco y corto.. (No se si me entiendan)..
> Bueno es hecho es que escucho sonidos indeseables salir de las cajas.. una especie de bibracion..
> 
> La Pregunta es que si a estas cajas se les Puede colocar alguna especie de material dentro.. en la cabina del parlante.. para reducir o absorver las Ondas que quedan encerradas dentro de la caja... que tal vez sean las causantes de estas bibraciones..
> 
> Cualquier Concejo es Bien Recibido..




Por la poca información se podría decir que es una cancelación bastante alta, cuando las cajas empiezan a hacer ruidos muy feos por lo general se venden o se tiran, el problema es que se despegan/desencastran y aunque apretes todos los tornillos vuelve a pasar lo de antes porque falta cola...

Siempre hay un inexperto que va las mira y se enamora porque estan todas con moquette moy coquetas, las escucha y dice "pa que lindo que suena" al los días empieza a cambiar su opinión cuando se afloja toda... y se le empieza a caer la moquette toda con hongos. jaja

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

debes estar seguro que no sea el amplificador,porque e visto algunos malos diseños que a cierta frecuencia suenan mal 
saludos


----------



## elchechekillero

aldemar.. como es el asunto en el amplificador ??..
Los bajos venian sonando Bien pero hace 15 Dias que Prendi el Equipo para calentarlo un Rato.. despues de varias horas de estar Sonando comence a escuchar los sonidos raros... Como si Ripeara..


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aldemarar dijo:


> debes estar seguro que no sea el amplificador,porque e visto algunos malos diseños que a cierta frecuencia suenan mal
> saludos



Yo pienso que es muy poco probable que sea el amplificador, a menos que lo utilice en sus limites, puede ser cajas sueltas o parlantes que no estan diseñados para estas cajas.

Entonces deberias bajar tus parlantes y revisarlos bien, que no se haya soltado una rienda o latiguillo o que no se te haya desprendido el tapa polvo.

Saludos


----------



## elchechekillero

Yo tambien aseguraria que no es el amplificador.. porque lo he trabajado a mucho mas volumen del que lo Tenia ahora y sonaba bien.. Mañana voy a revisar de nuevo las Cajas a ver si Noto algo Raro.. estaba pensando en meterles algodon sintetico en el compartimiento del parlante--- supongo que esto ayudara en algo a absorver el golpe sonoro que sale del parlante por la parte de atras y que se queda encerrado en la caja..


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Pero si tu problema es el que comenta Cacho y Dano de que le falta pegante a las tablas y estan vibrando o tiene escape el algodon no te va a servir de nada.

Alguno de ustedes ha escuchado o probado los parlantes marca ECM Audio:

http://www.importacionesecm.com/mystore/esp/catalogo.php?id=27


----------



## Dano

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Pero si tu problema es el que comenta Cacho y Dano de que le falta pegante a las tablas y estan vibrando o tiene escape el algodon no te va a servir de nada.
> 
> Alguno de ustedes ha escuchado o probado los parlantes marca ECM Audio:
> 
> http://www.importacionesecm.com/mystore/esp/catalogo.php?id=27



No los conocía pero tienen buena pinta.

PARLANTE ECM AUDIO  NEODYMIUN 2800 WTTS este parece ser muy bueno...

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

ECM AUDIO NEODYMIUN 2800 WTTS 5" de bobina


----------



## Dano

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ECM AUDIO NEODYMIUN 2800 WTTS 5" de bobina



Nunca vi un imán tan grande de neodimio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y esto?   


			
				importacionesecm dijo:
			
		

> Parlante ECM AUDIO con las siguientes caracteristicas:
> 
> 15" de diametro
> Neodymiun y aletas de refrigeracion.
> 5" de bobina en Kaptom.
> *Alta potencia de salida 2800 wtts pmpo*
> Campana de aluminio.


  
Naaaaa.........


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Para ser tan caro y tener 5" de bobina los 2800W deber ser maximos, osea de 1000 a 1400 RMS.


----------



## aldemarar

los ecm son parlantes chinos, salieron al mercado por aca ase mas de un año y no an tenido acogida, todavia prefieren los avc


----------



## elchechekillero

bueno amigos estuve revisando los bajos y el problema es con los Parlantes... un par de ellos no estan sonando muy bien que digamos.. 

En Cuanto a los Parlantes ECM.. tambien habia Averiguado  por ellos a un amigo en barranquilla... No son muy confiables.. Me dieron malas referencias de ellos... son Bonitos.. tienen Buen aspecto.. pero en sonido, dejan mucho que desear..
"Ni con Amplificador Original Sonaron Bien" ... Palabras textuales de mi amigo...


----------



## aldemarar

oscar si estas buscando parlantes economicos para bajos podrias probar con soundbarrier ase mucho tiempo esa marca era la unica que podia competir con los blacking y son muy buenos mire uno en su pagina de 18" con bobina de 5" con iman de ferrita de 2200w ref dragon182200 esta en $528000


----------



## aldemarar

bueno les comento que estoy por comprar dos parlantes de 15 mas, el problema es que primero arme dos bajos de los cerwin vega  y los cargue con eminence omega pro 15 y estan rindiendo vien pero la persona que trae los parlantes los subio mucho de precio y estoy por comprar unos sound barrier que al parecer tambien son fabricados por eminence estos son los datos tecnicos, ustedes diran si me cirven para dos cerwin vega 

SB-NC15 - Serie NC 15 "1200W

Excursión larga bajo Woofer
Gama amplia y uniforme de respuesta de sub bajos
Excelente para tres y cuatro sistemas de forma
conjunto termal imán eficiente para alta confiabilidad.
ESPECIFICACIONES

Diámetro: 15 "
Impedancia: 8 Ohm
Potencia: 1200 Watts de potencia Plazo de capacidad a largo
Sensibilidad: 97dB
Respuesta de frecuencia: 38Hz-1.5kHz
Tamaño del imán: 125 Oz.
Bobina de voz: 4 "de cobre, Ronda, TIL (Fibra de Vidrio)


PARÁMETROS

Qms: 15,215
Qes: 0,329
Qts: 0,322
Re: 5,37 Ohms
Fs: 38Hz


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aldemarar dijo:


> oscar si estas buscando parlantes economicos para bajos podrias probar con soundbarrier ase mucho tiempo esa marca era la unica que podia competir con los blacking y son muy buenos mire uno en su pagina de 18" con bobina de 5" con iman de ferrita de 2200w ref dragon182200 esta en $528000



Aldemarar, no tengo el presupuesto para comprar cuatro unidades de esos sound barrier serie dragon.



aldemarar dijo:


> bueno les comento que estoy por comprar dos parlantes de 15 mas, el  problema es que primero arme dos bajos de los cerwin vega  y los cargue  con eminence omega pro 15 y estan rindiendo vien pero la persona que  trae los parlantes los subio mucho de precio y estoy por comprar unos  sound barrier que al parecer tambien son fabricados por eminence estos  son los datos tecnicos, ustedes diran si me cirven para dos cerwin vega



Me parece que esos parametros thielle small estan incompletos, falta Vas, Cms, Mms, Xmax entre otros.

Una pregunta, me comentaron que los AVC de 18" 1500Wmax, estan saliendo  buenos y rinden bien en cajas folded horn, ademas que son economicos,  que me pueden comentar al respecto?



Saludos


----------



## jacobs

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Una pregunta, me comentaron que los AVC de 18" 1500Wmax, estan saliendo  buenos y rinden bien en cajas folded horn, ademas que son economicos,  que me pueden comentar al respecto?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 39545
> 
> Saludos



Hola Oscar, te comento que llevo tres años trabajando con estos parlantes con un ampli crest cc4000  dos parlantes por canal y hasta la fecha no he tenido alguna queja de ellos, estan en cajas  folded horn



aldemarar dijo:


> y aca en barranquilla te fabrican las guias de ondas iguales a las originales. ya tu sabes el dicho de los barranquilleros que si no lo consigues aca te lo fabricamos


en que parte de barranquilla venden las guías de ondas


Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Si te refieres a la longitud de onda para que dos altavoces se comporten como uno, hasta donde tengo entendido se toma en cuenta es la máxima frecuencia a reproducir por el componente.


estoy por hacer unos line array con parlantes 10" para sonido en vivo, pero necesito saber como es el tema de la separación de los parlantes, donde consigo esa información


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

jacobs dijo:


> estoy por hacer unos line array con parlantes 10" para sonido en vivo, pero necesito saber como es el tema de la separación de los parlantes, donde consigo esa información



En ispmusica puedes conseguir informacion util, aca en el foro tambien hay varios thread en donde se trato este tema.

Ademas hay varias paginas en internet con muchisima informacion, solo es escribir en google "line array" y listo.

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

HOLA OSCAR los avc son chinos pero trabajan bien por el precio, no se a que precio te los esten vendiendo pero muchos picos usan ese parlante y tambien el mte yo prefiero colocar un poquito mas y comprar parlantes americanos como eminence o sound barrier, blast king que no son tan costoso hay unos sounbarrier que son identicos a los byc. es el de 1600w  de la serie CB NC 18 y te lo vuelvo a decir mejor coloca un poco mas y compra buenos parlantes de  verdad no te vas a arrepentir y la ventaja es que cuando los quieras cambiar los puedes vender a buen precio pero con los parlantes chinos siempre te toca perder mas del 50%

yo boy a comprar CB NC de 15" si quieres asemos una sola compra para que nos den mas descuento si te interesa mandame un correo privado


----------



## elchechekillero

Hola Amigos..
Estuve Investigando un Poco acerca del Line array.
Y Segun lo encontrado para que Dos parlantes Puedan trabajar como uno Solo y Obtener el Efecto Line array, es necesario que la frecuencia mas alta a Reproducir por estos sea Igual o Menor a la Mitad de la Longitud de Onda de dicha frecuencia. Para que asi se Acoplen las ondas y Sumen los SPl de cada uno y no haya cancelaciones..

Ps Bien Tambien encontre esto:

http://www.wavelengthcalculator.com/wlc-es-calculadora-longitud-de-onda-frecuencia.php

*Una Calculadora de Frecuencias y Longitudes de Onda..*

Una Pregunta a los que Utilizan Clones de Line Array o Cajas Stack Array como Oscar y mi Persona.. jeje

A Que Frecuencia cortan la frecuencia MEDIOS/ALTOS .. Porque segun la dichosa calculadora.. Lo Mio es un Desastre de cancelaciones.. jajaja.. (aunque suene bien).. eso quiere decir que podria sonar mucho mejor..


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

elchechekillero dijo:


> Hola Amigos..
> Estuve Investigando un Poco acerca del Line array.
> Y Segun lo encontrado para que Dos parlantes Puedan trabajar como uno Solo y Obtener el Efecto Line array, es necesario que la frecuencia mas alta a Reproducir por estos sea Igual o Menor a la Mitad de la Longitud de Onda de dicha frecuencia. Para que asi se Acoplen las ondas y Sumen los SPl de cada uno y no haya cancelaciones..
> 
> Ps Bien Tambien encontre esto:
> 
> http://www.wavelengthcalculator.com/wlc-es-calculadora-longitud-de-onda-frecuencia.php
> 
> *Una Calculadora de Frecuencias y Longitudes de Onda..*
> 
> Una Pregunta a los que Utilizan Clones de Line Array o Cajas Stack Array como Oscar y mi Persona.. jeje
> 
> A Que Frecuencia cortan la frecuencia MEDIOS/ALTOS .. Porque segun la dichosa calculadora.. Lo Mio es un Desastre de cancelaciones.. jajaja.. (aunque suene bien).. eso quiere decir que podria sonar mucho mejor..



Hola Cheiner, lo que nosotros tenemos no es ni la mitad de un line array, te voy a enumerar en lo que a los mios respecta.

1-No tienen guia de onda, el driver se acopla a travez de un difusor de madera imitacion de guia de onda.

2-No van voladas haciendo esa curvatura en forma de J para aumentar la covertura en vertical.

3-llevan tweeter de bala.

4-En cuanto a los calculos, necesitaria mayor cantidad de cajas para lograr que se comporten como array hasta los 100Hz como minimo y parlantes mas chicos que los 12" para que puedan subir hasta los 2Khz con el mismo comportamiento de los line array.

5-Los parlantes usados son chinos, de los cuales no tenemos ni idea de sus parametros thielle small (un dia de estos me pongo a sacarlos) y por tal motivo no tendriamos como sacarles el mejor provecho.

6-No contamos con el instrumental adecuado para hacer todas las mediciones y ajustes.

Por lo anterior, prefiero llamar a mis cajas "Stacked Array", que seria algo como cajas apiladas .

Algo parecido estuve discutiendo con mi amigo que hace bafles, me decia que las cajas que el hace son line array, solo porque se colocan apiladas asi como las nuestras, le contesté lo mismo que te estoy contestando .

Saludos

El Domingo 3 de octubre hay un concurso de sonido al cual asistirá el yesi en concierto, les prometo fotos



Perdon por el off topic


----------



## elchechekillero

jajaja... si yo se que lo que tenemos ni *POR* ahy es Line Array.. si acaso line (por la apilada en linea).. jaja..

En fin es que estaba probando con la calculadora esa los Mejores cortes de Frecuencias para Hacer que mis parlantes Acoplaran perfectamente Entre los cuatro.. Y me encuentro con que a la distancia que estan el centro de uno con otro..(33 Cm) tendria que cortar a 515 Hz y un poquito... entre medios y brillos.. algo irrisorio dado que un tweter Bala nunca va Bajar Tanto y de ahy a los 4500 es que Mas rinden mis Medios.. jajaja... 

Ah Oscar una Pregunta ?.. En que parte del Valle va ser ese Evento ??.. es estilo Picomania o algo asi ??


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

elchechekillero dijo:


> Ah Oscar una Pregunta ?.. En que parte del Valle va ser ese Evento ??.. es estilo Picomania o algo asi ??



En un lugar llamado piedras azules en el barrio garupal, es una picomania pero van a dar premios a los mejores osea que es un tambien un concurso .

Sip, haciendo un analisis matematico superficial de nuestras cajas los resultados son bastante desalentadores , no es lo mejor pero con lo poco que se tiene suenan a nuestro gusto.

Saludos.

Tienes ganas de venir


----------



## elchechekillero

jaja si me lleve tremenda desepcion al ver esos numeros.. jaja.. Pero Bueno toca Creerme las mentiras que me dice el Oido.. jaja.. 

Si tengo Ganas de ir a ese Eventico.. se ve bueno.. Voy a ver como me Programo  jeje..


----------



## aldemarar

elchechekillero dijo:


> jajaja... si yo se que lo que tenemos ni *POR* ahy es Line Array.. si acaso line (por la apilada en linea).. jaja..
> 
> En fin es que estaba probando con la calculadora esa los Mejores cortes de Frecuencias para Hacer que mis parlantes Acoplaran perfectamente Entre los cuatro.. Y me encuentro con que a la distancia que estan el centro de uno con otro..(33 Cm) tendria que cortar a 515 Hz y un poquito... entre medios y brillos.. algo irrisorio dado que un tweter Bala nunca va Bajar Tanto y de ahy a los 4500 es que Mas rinden mis Medios.. jajaja...
> 
> compañeros tengo una duda la distancia entre los centros de los parlantes se mide entre los parlante de una caja (ej. una caja con dos parlantes de 10") o se trata de la distancia de un parlante con la del otro parlante de la otra caja que esta encima de esta?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aldemarar dijo:


> compañeros tengo una duda la distancia entre los centros de los parlantes se mide entre los parlante de una caja (ej. una caja con dos parlantes de 10") o se trata de la distancia de un parlante con la del otro parlante de la otra caja que esta encima de esta?



Cuando son varias cajas apiladas, se toma en cuenta la menor distancia posible, que seria de el parlante de la caja de abajo con el de la caja que esta encima.

Estas cajas trabajan aun mejor si los parlantes van juntos, osea que en vez de colocarlos uno en cada extremo y los tweeter en el centro, mejor se colocan los dos parlantes juntos y los tweeter en un extremo, asi la distancia que mides entre los parlantes de la misma caja y las cajas vecinas es casi la misma.







Saludos


----------



## elchechekillero

El problema con eso de colocar Los tweters Solo a Un lado es que para tener un Sonido homogeneo vas a Necesitar Dos columnas de Parlantes o Dos Torres ( en el ambito picoteril).. 
ya que si tienes una sola Torre por ejemplo con los tweters hacia la derecha del lado Izquierdo el Pickup no va tener Vida... 

por eso es Preferible si se van a Utilizar dos parlantes en Una Caja... colocar los dos al centro y Un Tweter de cada lado.. o en su defecto los tweters en el centro y un Parlante a cada lado...


----------



## aldemarar

ok entonces intervienen ambas distancias, las de los parlantes de la misma caja y la distancia entre parlantes de las otras cajas,
ahora otra pregunta si los parlantes de una caja trabajan a diferentes frecuencia ej.medio bajo y medio alto no importaria la distancia entre ellos ya que no son la misma frecuencia?o tendria que tener algo mas en cuenta para este caso?

grasias


----------



## adrian2008

saludos,  amigos  quiero hacerles una pregunta acerca de unos parlantes de 15" que me regalaron que tienen los imanes cuadrados y mi pregunta es: si vale la pena arreglar esos parlantes? estos parlantes me imagino que son antiguos tienen alguna ventaja a los nuevos o todas son desventajas.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buens tardes adrian2008, si podes postea unas fotos de los parlantes y si tienen grabada la marca y modelo mejor. asi te podemos asesorar mejor. un abrazo.


----------



## adrian2008

que tal amigos, aqui estan las fotos de los parlantes, estan un poco viejitos y oxidados pero no mucho


----------



## Caliper

adrian2008 dijo:


> que tal amigos, aqui estan las fotos de los parlantes, estan un poco viejitos y oxidados pero no mucho



Yo tambien tengo algunos parlantes con iman cuadrado los mios son de procedencia inglesa y asi como el tuyo se desarman todito los mios tienen muy buena sensibilidad comparandolo con otros creo que deben estar por encima de los 96 db.

Pero como no son muy potentes (no creo que sean de mas de 120 watts RMS) los he metido en cajas domesticas y suenan bien bonito.

Saludos.


----------



## ehbressan

Hola Caliper, si en realidad tienen 96 dB de sensibilidad,con 120 W son muy potentes.
Equivalen a uno de 480 W con sensibilidad de 90 dB.
Sds.


----------



## nachoti

Para Caliper, cordial saludo:

Respecto a los parlantes con imán cuadrado, te cuento que tengo uno marca Ampec. Efectivamente son de potencia media (150W) pero como comentan, su sensibilidad es muy buena, además de ofrecer excelente caldiad de sonido. Adjunto un par de imágenes de él, lo tengo en un sub réflex y suena muy bien, alimentado con dos TDA2050 en puente.
Excusen por subir las imágenes en ZIP, pero no pude hacerlo de manera individual.

Saludos a los foreros.


PD: El sub no está alimentado con TDA, esos son para los satélites y no están en puente. El sub está alimentado con un STK 4231II y con una fuente de +/-35V porque no confío en el STK aunque se porta muy bien, solo le funciona un canal y es para el sub.


----------



## aldemarar

compañeros que tan cierto sera de que los parlantes de neodimio son mejores para medio bajos que los de ferrita y que no sirven en ciudades de clima caliente por que se dañan ya que generan bastante calor
grasias


----------



## elchechekillero

Aldemar una preguntica... en que parte de barranquilla se consiguen los parlantes eminences ???


----------



## aldemarar

en el momento no hay los traen el otro año y creo que tambien traeran los draiver el problema es que hay que estar pendiente porque no traen muchos y se acaban rapido el almasen se llama pepe vision esta a dos locales de surti estereo y tambien vende black king


----------



## elchechekillero

Y no sabes a como venderan el Beta 10A.. el de 250 Watts RMS.. o el Delta 10A de 350 RMS... ??


----------



## aldemarar

ellos no venden esos parlantes solo trajeron omega pro15 y blac king de 12  haa se me olvidava los que si hay es unos eminence de 8" y pidieron $150.000 por cada uno con la revaja quedan como a 130 si quieres esos parlantes yo te los puedo encargar el problema que aqui en el foro estan prohivido esos negocios.


----------



## elchechekillero

El problema es que necesito de 10" .. ya que no quiero cambiar las cajas... Y Adecuarlas a 8" separa mucho los centros de los Parlantes.. jeje.. y queda feo..
Ahy un almacen en cali SANTIDRUMS ... que vende los Beta 10A en $150.000.. me tocara encargarlos alla..


----------



## aldemarar

aberigua en central de parlantes es el distribuidor de eminence


----------



## elchechekillero

en que ciudad esta esa ??


----------



## aldemarar

elchechekillero dijo:


> en que ciudad esta esa ??


en la ciudad de cali


----------



## kvn507kdv

disculpen la pregunta fuera del tema, pero tengo 4 drivers PYRAMID modelo TWD60 y cada vez que tengo un evento se quema uno, ya he quemado los 4. utilizo un amplificador Gemini PV85 de 500W, cada driver tiene un filtro de 4,7uF, con un ecualizador elimino todas las frecuencias menores a 1Khz y ademas mantengo el amplificador a 1/4 parte de su potencia y nada lo mismo, se queman. ya no se que hacer.. si alguien tiene alguna solución a mi problema ps que me la diga de urgencia antes que las electrónicas se hagan millonarias a costa mía.


----------



## Cacho

kvn507kdv dijo:


> ...tengo 4 drivers PYRAMID..., ya he quemado los 4...*si alguien tiene alguna solución a mi problema pUEs que me la diga*...


Solución: Comprá elementos buenos.

Comprar un Pyramid es como comprar un auto rumano: Quizá tengas suerte y te dure más que un rato, pero probablemente no pase eso.
Lo barato sale caro.

Segundo: Conectá bien los parlantes/drivers/bocinas que compres. Hacerlos volar no es nada complicado si los conectás mal.

Tercero: Usá un limitador a la entrada del ampli. Esto último te puede permitir usar drivers de mala calidad (como los Pyramid) dentro de ciertos rangos más o menos seguros.
Con poner el control de volumen a 1/4 de su recorrido no garantizás de ninguna manera que la salida no excursione hasta la máxima potencia ni que no recorte.

Cuarto: Dale una lectura a conciencia a esto: http://sound.westhost.com/tweeters.htm

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

pyramid antes hacia cosas "buenas", ahora son recontra mediocres.

tengo funcionando una potencia de 2x50, la mas chiquita de pyramid, y 2 "woofers" de 8 pulgas desde el 94, todavia le queda un resto lindo a los woofers, la pote esta funcionando con trafo a 220v

antes hacian cosas pasables


----------



## aldemarar

con un condensador de 4.7mf me parese que es muy alto ya que no tienes un filtro activo.yo tengo unos draiver que no son tan buenos y no se an quemado les coloco un condensador de .47mf en serie con una resistencia de 10w a 10ohnm


----------



## kvn507kdv

gracias a todos por la ayuda, no sabia que PYRAMID eran malos, de todos modos fueron un regalo. intentare con la resistencia de 10W a 10ohm y el filtro de 0.47uf ademas tratare se conseguir un amplificador de menos Watts. como dice si no lo quemas no aprendes.
Una pregunta en que me debo fijar antes de comprar bocinas,driver y estas cosas ademas de la marca y los valores de potencia.


----------



## Tacatomon

Más que nada, debes de averiguar los parámetros de cada altavoz por el que estés interesado. Marcas hay muchas, pero los parámetros como sensibilidad y respuesta en frecuencia son determinantes a la hora de elegir entre una y otra.
Marcas... Ahhh. JBL, Peavey, Beyma, Eminence. Solo por mencionar algunas.

Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Les presento los nuevos parlantes para mis cerwin vegas clones.







Son chinos, pero salen muy buenos 

Saludos


----------



## jacobs

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Son chinos, pero salen muy buenos
> :


Para el costo que tienen, trabajan bien, sobre todo en los bajos, tanto los 18", como los15" tengo 4 bajos con 18" y 4 cabinas de 15", se los recomende a un dj amigo y quedo contento con sus 2 clones de cervin wega, con 2 avc de 15"


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

jacobs dijo:


> Para el costo que tienen, trabajan bien, sobre todo en los bajos, tanto los 18", como los15" tengo 4 bajos con 18" y 4 cabinas de 15", se los recomende a un dj amigo y quedo contento con sus 2 clones de cervin wega, con 2 avc de 15"



Averigué con varios amigos antes de comprarlos y me los recomendaron, ademas como tu dices, son muy economicos y suenan bien. Comprar parlantes americanos de $550000 o mas c/u se me salia de mi presupuesto.


----------



## jacobs

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Comprar parlantes americanos de $550000 o mas c/u



Sobre todo a la hora de alquilar los equipos, no quieren pagar lo que realmente vale el costo del alquiler, entonces hacer esas grandes inversiones lo ponen a uno a pensar en la relación costo beneficio, y optamos por algo económico pero que suene bien, como de la marca BBB Bueno, Bonito,y Barato


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

jacobs dijo:


> Sobre todo a la hora de alquilar los equipos, no quieren pagar lo que realmente vale el costo del alquiler, entonces hacer esas grandes inversiones lo ponen a uno a pensar en la relación costo beneficio, y optamos por algo económico pero que suene bien, como de la marca BBB Bueno, Bonito,y Barato



Eso mismo pense yo


----------



## aldemarar

si son buenos parlantes para el precio, pero el eminence rinde mucho mas y solo son $100.000 pesos mas caros lo que yo estoy haciendo es comprar de a paras ya que no hay capital para comprar todos a  la ves

de cuantos watios rms vendran esos avc?


----------



## jacobs

aldemarar dijo:


> pero el eminence rinde mucho mas y solo son $100.000 pesos mas



Por supuesto que si hay el dinero, no se duda en comprar algo mejor, a propósito, cual es la referencia del eminence que dices? y en que parte de barran quilla están a ese precio



aldemarar dijo:


> de cuantos watios rms vendran esos avc?



En la caja dicen  1500w peak,750w rms, 100db, 20-4khz (4khz?, si acaso llegara a los 2khz)


----------



## aldemarar

jacobs dijo:


> Por supuesto que si hay el dinero, no se duda en comprar algo mejor, a propósito, cual es la referencia del eminence que dices? y en que parte de barran quilla están a ese precio
> 
> 
> 
> En la caja dicen 1500w peak,750w rms, 100db, 20-4khz (4khz?, si acaso llegara a los 2khz)


 
uffff tampoco creo que tengan 100db de ganancia y mucho menos que bajen asta 20hz , lo del watiaje puede ser 

los parlantes son los omega y estaban a 320.000 pero ya no hay vienen el otro año me imagino mas caros


----------



## edwindj

amigos donde puedo encargar parlantes 15 pulgadas a buen precio. Es que compre un amplificador profesional. que almacenes me recomiendan en colombia

ah saludos oscar que parlantes buenos.


----------



## aldemarar

que tipo de parlantes originales o genericos?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

edwindj dijo:


> amigos donde puedo encargar parlantes 15 pulgadas a buen precio. Es que compre un amplificador profesional. que almacenes me recomiendan en colombia
> 
> ah saludos oscar que parlantes buenos.



Si buscas Eminence, los consigues en Cali en Central de Parlantes.


----------



## edwindj

ojala sean originales quiero cambiar mis jp audio me encantaria marcas como paudio, mte, sound barrier pero con potencia de 350wat rms es para mi amplifcador crown xls 602.

ah y abuen precio por que ese surti stereo es muy carero


----------



## aldemarar

mte no me parecen que son muy buenos en otros foros no lo recomiendan mejor usa paudio o sound barrier,de estos dos creo que es mejor paudio y haca en barranquilla en audio luces los consigues


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Mi tio compró sus PAudio de 18" en audio luces.

MTE no es americano, es chino como Supertone, AVC, JP, ECM lo unico es que cada uno tiene calidades diferentes.


----------



## edwindj

ok gracias oscar y aldemara mañana voy averiguar los paudio en audio luces.

ah otra cosita donde podre encontrar los difusores para las medias o se como estas.


----------



## aldemarar

edwin aqui en barranquilla no las e visto lo que podrias hacer es comprar una grande de draiver y cortarla para el tamoño del parlante de medios,claro esto se podria si el parlante es de 8" o 6"


----------



## Tacatomon

Que opinan de los altavoces *P. Audio y Faital Pro*?
Experiencias?

http://www.usspeaker.com/faital pro index-1.htm
http://www.usspeaker.com/paudio index-1.htm

Un saludote!


----------



## edwindj

bueno amigos averigue unos paudio de 15 pulgadas a 300 watts y la verdad me gustaron cada uno cueta 180.000 son los E15-300s 

estas son las especificaciones, espero sus comentarios


----------



## pedrosoreturn

fercs dijo:


> aqui dejo este plano que me encontre es del gauss achaparrado 18" , no se  si genere el mismo spl que el grande (me imagino debe andar mas o menos cerca ) pero seria buena opcion si se quiere ahorrar espacio, y si se quiere hacer de 12" namas es cuestion de reducir las medidas con una sencilla regla de tres
> 
> saludos!



Bro como es esta regla de tres para las medidas de las cajas? saludos y disculpa


----------



## Tacatomon

edwindj dijo:


> bueno amigos averigue unos paudio de 15 pulgadas a 300 watts y la verdad me gustaron cada uno cueta 180.000 son los E15-300s
> 
> estas son las especificaciones, espero sus comentarios



Se ven buenos parlantes, Y la gráfica está internaste... Habrá que sacarles la simulación con los parámetros en el WinISD.
Que aplicación se le va a dar, Para mid-bass están geniales. Para un sistema tipo concert 2*15"+Driver1" ahí la llevan.

Saludos!


----------



## dalisss

en barranquilla.. se habla de unos parlantes chinos con marca __audio king__ q*UÉ* tal son..


----------



## pedrosoreturn

gente estoy intentando re calcular las medidas de las cajas rcf esw1018.. las misma es de 80x60.. esta es para bajos 18" yo la quiero utilizar con par de 12" para car audio....en algun lado de foro lei que a traves de regla de tres pudiera realizar este calculo.. no se si la estoy aplicando bien... pero bueno asi lo estoy haciendo.. espero me aprueben o me reprueben jajajaja

30.48 cm(12") x 60 cm
           45.72 (18")

Saludos desde Venezuela


----------



## aldemarar

lo que debes hacer es tomar cada medida de la caja de 18" y la divides por 18 y el resultado lo multiplicas por 12 y asi tendras el resultado para la caja de 12"  
de todos modos esto no te garantiza que le vas a sacar todo el provecho a los parlantes,lo que debes de hacer es conseguir los datos del parlante y con ellos es que se elabora la cabina 
saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Alguna experiencia de cerca y seria de los altavoces Peavey Sheffield Pro 1500+ y las Eminence Delta Pro 15A?

La Delta Pro es excepcional por su rango de respuesta y su eficiencia, muy muy buena eficiencia, pero las Peavey Sheffield 1500 dice llegar hasta los 3Khz... Pero ninguna gráfica seria. Más o menos calculo que deben de andar en el mismo rango de precio.

Saludos!


----------



## edwindj

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Mi tio compró sus PAudio de 18" en audio luces.
> 
> MTE no es americano, es chino como Supertone, AVC, JP, ECM lo unico es que cada uno tiene calidades diferentes.


 

amigo oscar pero mte es mejor que jp y supertone la verdad es que paudio se me sale de mi presupuesto. 

quiero algo no tan econimoco sino un sonido aceptable.


----------



## aldemarar

edwindj dijo:


> amigo oscar pero mte es mejor que jp y supertone la verdad es que paudio se me sale de mi presupuesto.
> 
> quiero algo no tan econimoco sino un sonido aceptable.



compra avc que es de lo mejor de los chinos


----------



## edwindj

aldemarar dijo:


> compra avc que es de lo mejor de los chinos


 
gracias aldemar pero si hay avc de 300 watts o de 400 watts  de 15 pulgadas y de diametro de bobina de 3 pulgadas si sabes alguno parecido que tenga estas caracteristicas me lo comunicas,.


----------



## helix

Hola, tengo actualmente 4 int152 de Cerwin Vega (Bocina de 15 con driver cada una), que amplifico con un Cerwin vega CV-2800, asi tambien tengo 2 cajas turbo (tipo Cerwin pero con una cruz enfrente) estas estan con subwoofers Kaiser de 2800 pmpo, que amplifico con un Coupher 4000 el cual ya quedo corto, hace unos dias volamos un subwoofer y solo tenemos 1, nos interesa comprar 4 pero por ahora solo compraremos 2 debido a nuestro presupuesto bajo, por lo cual les pido que me aconsejen cual de los siguientes subs me sirve bien para mis cajas turbo y tambien que me recomienden un amplificador de gama media ( bunker backstage, Cervin vega) para moverlos 2 y/o 4 subs.


Los subs que me han gustado son los sigueintes recomiendenme:


-EMINENCE PROSOUND PRO18-750LF
-EMINENCE OMEGA PRO18-A
-18SOUND 18lw1400
-SELENIUM 18sws800
-DAS g4518


Son las que he visto en mi ciudad, pero pueden aconsejarme otras marcas en relacion precio calidad al igual que amplis.


----------



## Tacatomon

El Omega PRO es una solución económica... 
Un altavoz bueno para HornLoaded, es el RCF L18P400
El Eighteen Sound tiene de hecho un poco más de sensibilidad, los 2 van Ok´s.


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Ustedes como harían para poder obtener una Trompeta para una Driver de compresión?

Digamos que invertimos 1100$USD unos drivers JBL 2446H, bien, eso es  mucho dinero. Pero, ahora No hay buenas trompetas para poder usar al  100% esas unidades.
Bien, por ahí localizamos unos buenos ejemplares para nuestros nuevos  Drivers, las trompetas JBL 2385A, pero originales cuestan 250$USD!!!,  tendremos que invertir más.

Bien, hasta ahora, lo que se me ocurre, para no andar con chapuzaz  chinas de plástico barato... Es obtener un molde de la trompeta original  y hacerlo de fibra de vidrio, en casa. Una vez hecho este,. mandamos a  hacer una rosca hecha al diámetro de nuestro Driver para poder tener una  unión lo más firme posible.

¿Que opinan?
Saludos!


----------



## aldemarar

eso ya lo asen por haca los fabrican en fibra de vidrio otros asen las guias de ondas en lata y aluminio 
e escuchado que las de fibra se parten


----------



## Dano

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Ustedes como harían para poder obtener una Trompeta para una Driver de compresión?
> 
> Digamos que invertimos 1100$USD unos drivers JBL 2446H, bien, eso es  mucho dinero. Pero, ahora No hay buenas trompetas para poder usar al  100% esas unidades.
> Bien, por ahí localizamos unos buenos ejemplares para nuestros nuevos  Drivers, las trompetas JBL 2385A, pero originales cuestan 250$USD!!!,  tendremos que invertir más.
> 
> Bien, hasta ahora, lo que se me ocurre, para no andar con chapuzaz  chinas de plástico barato... Es obtener un molde de la trompeta original  y hacerlo de fibra de vidrio, en casa. Una vez hecho este,. mandamos a  hacer una rosca hecha al diámetro de nuestro Driver para poder tener una  unión lo más firme posible.
> 
> ¿Que opinan?
> Saludos!



En la empresa donde trabajaba habían 4 de esas en su cajita aparte, por lo que sé se consiguieron por 200 y algo de dólares esas cornetas.
Me haces dudar si eran originales, pero tenían el logo y eran iguales a la de la foto.

Supongo que con paciencia se puede hacer con fibra de vidrio, el tema es conseguir un molde y que te dejen meterle resina por todos lados .

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Se me hace una buena opción... En los diagramas de respuesta en frecuencia de los drivers con las trompetas que recomiendan se aprecian las gráficas como deben de ser. Al comprar una trompeta genérica se ignoran estos datos. De ahí mi inquietud. Como menciona el compañero Dano, Para conseguir una original... buuueno... XD, ya verá cada quien.
Saludos!

*Edit*: Leyendo a fondo las especificaciones de algunos modelos de altavoces de la firma Eminece, me doy cuenta de algo interesante... Vayamos por partes.

El altavoz Kilomax Pro 18A, posee una masa en el imán de 109 Onzas (3.09Kg) y presenta características como un soporte de potencia de 1250W y una sensibilidad de 95.8db...
Bien
Ahora, viendo las espeficicaciones del altavoz Sigma Pro 18A-2 este presenta un imán de 120 Onzas (3.4Kg) pero la potencia es de solo 650W y la sensibilidad de 99db...
De que se trata esto. Para soportar mayores potencias, un altavoz debe de contar con un campo magnético grande, cosa que en el Kilomax no es muy adecuado, pero pasa lo contrario, en el Sigma Pro al tener una masa magnética más grande, solos se aumenta la sensibilidad pero no la potencia del transductor. Tengo entendido que un imán más grande provee al altavoz de una mejor respuesta en frecuencias bajas...
¿O es que Emience de plano está muy j..da???

_(Tendrá algo que ver que la bobina del Kilomax sea 4" y el SigmaPro 3", Compensando con tamaño de imán el Sigma y agrandando el area de la bobina del Kilomax?)_


----------



## Cacho

Tacatomon dijo:


> *Edit*: Leyendo...me doy cuenta de algo interesante...
> 
> El altavoz Kilomax Pro 18A, posee una masa en el imán de 109 Onzas (3.09Kg) y presenta características como un soporte de potencia de 1250W y una sensibilidad de 95.8db...
> 
> [El] altavoz Sigma Pro 18A-2 este presenta un imán de 120 Onzas (3.4Kg) pero la potencia es de solo 650W y la sensibilidad de 99db...
> 
> Para soportar mayores potencias, un altavoz debe de contar con un campo magnético grande, cosa que en el Kilomax no es muy adecuado, pero pasa lo contrario, en el Sigma Pro al tener una masa magnética más grande, solos se aumenta la sensibilidad pero no la potencia del transductor. Tengo entendido que un imán más grande provee al altavoz de una mejor respuesta en frecuencias bajas...
> 
> _(Tendrá algo que ver que la bobina del Kilomax sea 4" y el SigmaPro 3", Compensando con tamaño de imán el Sigma y agrandando el area de la bobina del Kilomax?)_



A iguales condiciones mecánicas (suspensiones igual de duras, conos igual de resistentes y demás), el campo magnético más o menos potente del imán lo que hace es darte una mayor o menor sensibilidad. Sí, hay más sutilezas metidas en el asunto, pero a grandes rasgos es así.
Pongamos que hay dos parlantes igualitos, pero uno tiene un campo _B_ y el otro, un campo _β _y digamos que uno es mucho más grande que el otro (para hacerlo más fácil,_ B>>__β_)_._ Si a ambas bobinas se les mete una determinada corriente, van a generar un determinado campo magnético por eso y a ese campo se le opone el del imán del parlante.
Como uno de los campos es más grande que el otro, va a hacer más fuerza para repeler la bobina/cono y eso genera mayor desplazamiento con lo que tenemos una mayor presión en iguales condiciones.
Si el imán es más o menos pesado no viene al caso, lo que importa es qué tan fuerte es su  campo magnético.

El tamaño importa (acá sí) a la hora de disipar calor. Como la enorme mayoría de la potencia que se le aplica al bobinado se disipa y apenas un poquito se transforma en sonido (eficiencias del orden del 5% son altas para parlantes), entonces un conjunto imán/bobina/campana (eso es el disipador) con más superficie y masa puede disipar mejor el calor.
Ahí está el porqué de hacer bobinas más grandes(*), imanes más pesados (más voluminosos) y campanas con más material(**). Con la mayor superficie disipa más, con la mayor masa se acomodan mejor los picos de calor (potencia disipada).

Aproximadamente, así es la cosa.

(*) Eso también ayuda a que la bobina tenga más flujo magnético del imán, sin tener que recurrir a materiales más costosos para hacerlos.
(**) Más material también implica mayor resistencia, cosa útil si el parlante de va a sacudir más. Aunque pasado cierto grado ya no hace falta seguir aumentando la resistencia y el propósito será disipar calor o algo meramente estético.

Saludos.
Se aceptan críticas. Insultos por MP (ya me estoy acostumbrando a eso )


----------



## sonidomax1

Que tal compañeros les comento que me hice 4 miniscoop y nunca imagine lo bien y fuerte que sonarian, les puse parlantes Italy RF de 18" 600W rms que son economicos aca en Ecuador, pero ahora necesito unas buenas cajas para medios de 12" que suenen fuerte y con buena claridad, si alguien tiene los planos de alguna que noi defraude: Y tambien queria saber si alguien tiene experiencia con las cajas scoop doble parlante de 15" que tal suenan y si me las recomiendan


----------



## aldemarar

la scoop de 15" doble suenan tremendo haca hay un sonido que las usa y es la mejor en el momento


----------



## Tacatomon

Que opinan de los altavoces DAS???

Andamos en busca de un sistema 2 vías sencillo. El detalle está en el altavoz de 15". Están los modelos Kappa Pro-15A, Delta Pro-15A, Delta-15A y este nuevo que se agregó a la lista el DAS 15LM. A primera vista todos los Eminence resaltan al poder llegar un poco más allá de 3.5kHz, con la idea de acoplar al sistema un SuperTweeter Eminence APT:150... Con el DAS el filtro pasivo del ST sería más bajo para no hacer un bache tremendo en la frecuencias de corte del Altavoz y el ST y con los otros altavoces Eminence sería un poco más cómodo para el Medio/agudo...

Esto es en base a un cliente con una solución económica... Nada serio.

Y, para este tipo de aplicaciones, que tipo de Filtro Pasivo recomiendan, el Linkwitz Riley o los Butterwor.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

No tengo experiencia con los DAS, sólo conocí a unos españoles que andaban en sonido que más que DAS, deberían llamarse "DAS asco".
Insisto, no los probé y eso es sólo lo que oí de boca de ellos (y no me dieron muchas más explicaciones sobre el tema).


Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

miren este video de eminen vs beyma 












cual es el mejor segun ustedes


----------



## zeta_bola_1

segun lo que puedo escuchar(en los parlantitos de una notebook) el eminence suena mejor(de ahi a que sea mejor, no se)


----------



## elchechekillero

Eminence a morir... 
Tengo 4 Delta 10A - 350 Watts RMS - 700 Watts Max - 99 Dbl 1W1m... Y la verdad Suenan Durisimo y Nitido... Ademas que son parlantes economicos para la exelente calidad que brindan...
Enamorado de esta marca.. Recomendada 200%


----------



## Dano

aldemarar dijo:


> miren este video de eminen vs beyma http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uXvy-t3p-A&NR=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cual es el mejor segun ustedes



Pésimo sonido por lo cual dar una respuesta acertada es como encontrar una aguja en un pajar...
Lo unico que veo es que el beyma parece tener campana de aluminio.


----------



## aldemarar

dano pero si a leguas el eminence suena mejor que el beyma y eso que los beyma son mucho mas caros


----------



## Tavo

Dano dijo:


> Pésimo sonido por lo cual dar una respuesta acertada es como encontrar una aguja en un pajar...
> Lo unico que veo es que el beyma parece tener campana de aluminio.



El comentario justo, igual a lo que iba a decir.

Da asco ver ese video, tiene un pésimo sonido, se nota que es los que están ahí ni saben como funciona un parlante, ignorancia total.

Se me ocurre que para hacer un video de ese tipo, primero:
1) Deberían estar en un lugar adecuadamente preparado para eso (acustizado o similar).
2) Ni hablar de captar el sonido con el micrófono de una cámara pedorra!!! 
Captar el sonido con un micrófono "DECENTE", dando especificaciones de respuesta en frecuencia, y en lo posible, que sea un micrófono de calidad.
3) Probar el parlante así a aire?  Eso no dice mucho... 
Se tendría que haber hecho dos cajas idénticas con un parlante en cada caja, y comparando de a una por vez o algo así...

Bah... creo que ni tiene sentido opinar sobre eso...

Cómo te das cuenta de "cual suena mejor" con el recorte asqueroso que está en el micrófono??


----------



## Electronec

Dano dijo:


> Pésimo sonido por lo cual dar una respuesta acertada es como encontrar una aguja en un pajar...
> Lo unico que veo es que el beyma parece tener campana de aluminio.



+ 1....suena a lata.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

La única conclusión seria que se puede sacar de ese video es que el Beyma tiene respuesta hasta más arriba que el Eminence (los agudos de uno y otro no son iguales) y que el Eminence arranca más abajo en los graves. Están comparando parlantes bastante distintos.

Fuera de eso y como dice Dano, cualquier otra cosa que se diga basados en un microfonito más que berreta y saturado...


Saludos


----------



## wilman78

Saludos, mi interes es saber, basado en sus experiencias que cajas usar para bajos. Las cajas las necesito para parlantes 18 para sonar al aire libre.
Solo he escuchado los diferentes modelos de Cerwin vega como la AB36, las cuales suenan muy bien con cierto tipo de musica que tiene mucho punch, pero con otros ritmos se pierde mucho el bajo.
Quisiera saber sus opiniones comparando las cerwin con el Scooper o la Turbosound, quien haya tenido la oportunidad de comparar estos tres tipos de cajas, que me de una orientación.


----------



## Tacatomon

wilman78 dijo:


> Saludos, mi interes es saber, basado en sus experiencias que cajas usar para bajos. Las cajas las necesito para parlantes 18 para sonar al aire libre.
> Solo he escuchado los diferentes modelos de Cerwin vega como la AB36, las cuales suenan muy bien con cierto tipo de musica que tiene mucho punch, pero con otros ritmos se pierde mucho el bajo.
> Quisiera saber sus opiniones comparando las cerwin con el Scooper o la Turbosound, quien haya tenido la oportunidad de comparar estos tres tipos de cajas, que me de una orientación.



Si es sonido en vivo, y al aire libre, recomendadas las Reflex Sencillas (Son fáciles de construir y armar) y si se quiere mucho "Golpe" valen bien las Scooper. Más o menos así es esto.


----------



## wilman78

Amigo Tocatomon
Has tenido la oprtunidad de comparar las Cerwin vega con las scooper que me recomiendas?
Las Cerwin se escuchan mejor a cierta distancia que de cerca, por desgracia no he escuchado las Scooper y por eso es mi duda. Agradezco tus opiniones.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

wilman78 dijo:


> Amigo Tocatomon
> Has tenido la oprtunidad de comparar las Cerwin vega con las scooper que me recomiendas?
> Las Cerwin se escuchan mejor a cierta distancia que de cerca, por desgracia no he escuchado las Scooper y por eso es mi duda. Agradezco tus opiniones.



Yo tuve dos Scooper y de cerca se escuchaban buenisimo, pero a campo lejano se perdia mucho el sonido, por eso me cambie a cerwin AB36.


----------



## Tacatomon

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Yo tuve dos Scooper y de cerca se escuchaban buenisimo, pero a campo lejano se perdía mucho el sonido, por eso me cambie a cerwin AB36.


Comparto, es casi el mismo caso con las que he logrado escuchar... El Sonido que emiten las Scooper Es muy bueno de cerca. Sólido y definido, Casi sirve para cualquier tipo de música.
Sobre las CV... Pues, de cerca, no son de todo definidas, hay que ecualizarlas bien y se escuchan poderosas a partir de cierta distancia y a partir de varios cajones (Como pasa con la Scooper también.)


----------



## aldemarar

si lo que quieres es calidad de sonido la mejor es la scooper de que se pierda el sonido eso depende de que le coloques el parlante adecuado para ese tipo de caja
yo tuve la oportunidad de ver un encuentro entre dos amplificaciones una usaba cerwin y el otro scooper la diferencia es total mientras que loas scooper se escuchaba por todos lados las cerwin solo se escuchan en una sola dirección y el bajo no juega casi pareciera que se escuchara un solo tono 
te recomiendo las scooper pero la doble

bueno ya al fin compre los parlantes para los mediobajos, valio la espera compre unos de neodimio de 12" 600wrms marca paudio sn12 bn aca dejo el link para que vean los parametros
http://www.paudiothailand.com/showproduct.cfm?id=513


----------



## Caliper

aldemarar dijo:


> si lo que quieres es calidad de sonido la mejor es la scooper de que se pierda el sonido eso depende de que le coloques el parlante adecuado para ese tipo de caja
> yo tuve la oportunidad de ver un encuentro entre dos amplificaciones una usaba cerwin y el otro scooper la diferencia es total mientras que loas scooper se escuchaba por todos lados las cerwin solo se escuchan en una sola dirección y el bajo no juega casi pareciera que se escuchara un solo tono
> 
> te recomiendo las scooper pero la doble



Te tengo varias

Scoopers dobles? hablas de scoopers de 2 x 18? 

Que opinas de las Miniscoops frente a los Cerwin Vega o frente a los Turbosound.

De los 3 anteriores cual recomendarías para sonido en vivo.

Tengo 8 Selenium 18SWS1000 de 1000 watts RMS los tengo en G-Sub de 2x18 pero quiero pasarlos a subs individuales de alto SPL.

Te agradezco por adelantado.

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

con las cerwin el sonido llega mas lejos y es la adecuada para tocar al aire libre en sitios grandes la desventaja es que el bajo no es de tan buena calidad las turbo tienen mejor calidad que las cerwin pero no proyectan tan lejos las escoper son las de mejor calidad sonaran como las G-SUB pero mas fuertes 
ese es mi punto de vista


----------



## jacobs

De todas las que hemos usado, me quedo con la EAW SB1000 tanto para sonido en vivo, como para musica grabada, se siente el bajo tanto de cerca como de lejos http://www.eaw.com/info/EAW/Loudspe..._Loudspeakers/SB1000z/SB1000zR_SPECS_revB.pdf


----------



## edwindj

jacobs dijo:


> De todas las que hemos usado, me quedo con la EAW SB1000 tanto para sonido en vivo, como para musica grabada, se siente el bajo tanto de cerca como de lejos http://www.eaw.com/info/EAW/Loudspe..._Loudspeakers/SB1000z/SB1000zR_SPECS_revB.pdf


 
ok amigo es bueno para musica grabada por que pienso ensayar.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

http://speakerplans.com/index.php?id=x1

Hola a todos.

¿Que opinan de esta caja?

Tengo aqui un RF de 18'', y segun los datos esta seria la mas apropiada.Ademas tiene buen SPL

Mi duda es que tengo en casa 4 cajones reflex con altavoz de 15'', y me da miedo que al juntarlos con esta caja se produzcan cancelaciones y en vez de ganar profundidad en graves, los perdere.


----------



## aldemarar

jacobs dijo:


> De todas las que hemos usado, me quedo con la EAW SB1000 tanto para sonido en vivo, como para musica grabada, se siente el bajo tanto de cerca como de lejos http://www.eaw.com/info/EAW/Loudspe..._Loudspeakers/SB1000z/SB1000zR_SPECS_revB.pdf



esa tambien es una buena caja pero como el dijo caja sencilla no la mencione yo tengo el plano de una mañana lo subo


----------



## aldemarar

este es el plano del sb 1000 la original no viene dividido donde van los parlantes y el centro es para defoge


----------



## jacobs

aldemarar dijo:


> este es el plano del sb 1000 la original no viene dividido donde van los parlantes y el centro es para defoge



Al cambiar el esquema de la original, va a ver una respuesta acústica diferente, lo digo porque a muchos ya les paso, que no da el sonido como debe, es mas la EAW modifico el modelo actual eliminando solo los ductos de sintonia  ver modelo SB 1002,http://www.eaw.com/info/EAW/Loudspe...udspeakers/SB1002/SB1002_SpecSheet_Prelim.pdf
 ya que con los ductos habia mucha turbulencia interna, claro esta dejando el ducto central


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

jacobs dijo:


> Al cambiar el esquema de la original, va a ver una respuesta acústica diferente


... Y al introducir otro altavoz que no sea el RCF L18 P300 o el 18WL1400 de Eighteen Sound; por mas que se tenga el esquema original del EAW SB1000/SB1002, no se va a tener la misma respuesta, que tiene uno original. 

Personalmente, a mi me gusta sobremanera ese diseño de caja, pero si yo lo armaria con otro altavoz que no sea el antes mencionado, hiciera un volumen y sintonía acorde con los parametros T/S del altavoz; si no, no hay gracia.


----------



## Tacatomon

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ... Y al introducir otro altavoz que no sea el RCF P300 o el 18SOUND (que ahora no recuerdo el modelo); por mas que se tenga el esquema original del EAW SB1000, no se va a tener la misma respuesta, que tiene uno original.
> 
> Personalmente, a mi me gusta sobremanera ese diseño de caja, pero si yo lo armaria con otro altavoz que no sean los antes mencionados, hiciera un volumen y sintonía acorde con los parametros T/S del altavoz; si no, no hay gracia.



Tranquilo Yoangel... ¿Que tanto se puede desplazar la respuesta en frec. Fase y demás cosas si se usa un altavoz de similares características?
Aclaro: *Altavoz de Similares características*, no cualquiera que se le ponga a uno instalar ni mucho menos reparado.

Esta forma de caja se me antoja pero para 15". Toca diseñar algo interesante. Iré a consultar con el WinISD 

Saludos!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Tacatomon dijo:


> Tranquilo Yoangel... ¿Que tanto se puede desplazar la respuesta en frec. Fase y demás cosas si se usa un altavoz de similares características?
> Aclaro: *Altavoz de Similares características*, no cualquiera que se le ponga a uno instalar ni mucho menos reparado.



Se de alguien que cambio el altavoz original por uno muy parecido, el Eighteen Sound ND9300, y aun tuvo que hacer algunos cambios; pero, siempre fue calculando y midiendo.


----------



## Tacatomon

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Se de alguien que cambio el altavoz original por uno muy parecido, el Eighteen Sound ND9300, y aun tuvo que hacer algunos cambios; pero, siempre fue calculando y midiendo.



Si, de eso no hay duda. Re-calcular puertos y medir (Por decir una de las tantas cosas que se pueden recalcular)... Como lo hacen los profesionales. Simplemente hay que adaptarse a lo que hay, y si son cosas serias; realmente tienen que hacerse muy bien!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=buildx1

Haber que opinan de este cajon.Quiero construirlo para refuerzo de graves.


----------



## Tacatomon

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=buildx1
> 
> Haber que opinan de este cajon.Quiero construirlo para refuerzo de graves.



Ese cajón es un SubWoofer. Tienes que acompañarlo con unos muy buenos Bajo-Medios. Algo comprometida la situación . Pero, en general, es un buen cajón. La respuesta que tiene es muy buena, y tiene que ser el Woofer que recomiendan (P.Audio SD18) Si es otro woofer esa hermosa gráfica se convierte en cualquier cosa 

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Tacatomon

ya dispongo del resto de altavoces,tengo 4 cajones con un altavoz de 15 pulgadas cada uno, 2 bafles D.A.S. para medios-bajos con una potencia de 400rms cada uno, 2 trompetas de medios de 4 celulas y otras 2 trompetas de medios con un motor de compresion que pesara unos 15 kilos cada uno y para terminar 4 tweeter CP22 de beyma.
Pero resulta que los 4 cajones de 15 pulgadas son reflex, y tengo dudas con respecto a la cancelacion acustica que se puede producir al incluir ese cajon.

Ya sabia que es para subgraves, por eso quiero construirlo, no quiero seguir forzando los cajones de 15'' que tengo con frecuencias muy bajas, ya que tienen un limite, y quiero graves mas profundos.
Ademas tengo el altavoz que se pide para ese diseño.


----------



## Tacatomon

Este sub, el X1 es algo parecido a un Paso de banda de 6th orden. Desconozco los retardos en dichas cajas... Pero, cancelaciones acústicas no creo, eso es si algunos de los altavoces no está respetando la "fase" eléctrica y otras yerbas más complicadas características de un cajón reflex (Transferencia de fase, pero no está mostrada en los planos del X1). Buscar Feedback sobre este Sub sería lo más recomendable.

Saludos!

PS: Esa misma duda tenía con mis cajones AB36, pero realmente al combinarlas con los medios reflex se acopla bien. Aclaro, esto al oído... Seguramente midiendo las cosas será un desastre... Buehh.

Otra opción para no tener problemas de cancelaciones con el equipo son Sub´s Reflex Sencillos...


----------



## MAGNETRON27

te suenan los BLACKWIDOW de PEAVEY?
pues tengo 2, y los uso para medios graves, suenan duro.Cambie los originales de D.A.S. por esos, porque responden mejor a esas frecuencias, ademas uso filtro activo para esos 2, asi consigo un sonido mas percutante y duro en esa frecuencia.


----------



## Tacatomon

Bien... Ahora ¿Por que este cajón? No has visto por el lado de los Reflex??? Duales quizás?


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Por eso preguntaba, por si alguien tuvo la experiencia de oir una configuracion asi de altavoces.Otra cosa es medir.

Ya me habia planteado la idea de hacer un subgrave reflex, pero me agrado muchisimo el spl que tiene ese cajon, aprovecha bien la potencia y ademas es bastante grave.

Ya me paso alguna vez lo de confundir polaridades y verme en el apuro de que los graves han desaparecido,jejejejeje

http://www.google.es/images?rlz=1C1...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CEoQsAQwAg


----------



## Tacatomon

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Por eso preguntaba, por si alguien tuvo la experiencia de oir una configuracion asi de altavoces.Otra cosa es medir.
> 
> Ya me habia planteado la idea de hacer un subgrave reflex, pero me agrado muchisimo el spl que tiene ese cajon, aprovecha bien la potencia y ademas es bastante grave.
> 
> Ya me paso alguna vez lo de confundir polaridades y verme en el apuro de que los graves han desaparecido,jejejejeje



Ya vez como dicen por ahí, mas vale bueno por conocido...

Que altavoces tienes en mente para los graves-subgraves?
Ahora ando en cálculos de un Reflex Dual 18" con SigmaPro 18A, respuesta f3@48Hz, nada mal para los transductores económicos.

Saludos


----------



## MAGNETRON27

tambien tengo reliquias

tengo un CETEC-GAUS  de 18'', dos motores de medios CETEC-GAUS y otros 2 tweeter CETEC-GAUS, TODOS GUARDADOS


----------



## Tacatomon

Supongome yo que tienes los datos de esos altavoces... Si es así, será relativamente "Fácil" diseñarle algo a la medida.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Me agrada ese cajon porque el transductor va dentro, asi evito los ruidos que produce el respiradero que trae en el motor,(resopla mucho, y se llega a escuchar en la parte delantera del altavoz),

Lo que me fastidia es que esos altavoces ya no se fabrican y no hay repuestos.
He mirado por la red y resulta que los buscan muchos coleccionistas,los medios y los tweeter tienen un sonido muy lindo.


----------



## Tacatomon

http://www.audioheritage.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?12425-JBL-Gauss-Cetec-Information

Si, eran lindos altavoces.
Y que tienes en mente para las frecuencias bajas?


----------



## MAGNETRON27

ahi salian los tweeter!!!son enormes, parecen turbinas de avion
112 dB TIENEN, PARA REVENTARSE EL OIDO!!!!!!!

en mente tengo construir ese cajon,con los recursos que tengo aora mismo

En mi foto salen las trompetas que uso, la grande usaba los cetec.

Para las frecuencias bajas tengo pensado construir ese cajon, y alimentarlo con el UCD

espero que sea suficiente,mezclare los dos canales para llevarlos al cajon de subgraves y colocarlo en la parte central.


----------



## Tacatomon

Esto me causa un revolvoroteo en el estomago... No tengo ni idea de ese tipo de difusor, pero me encanta...

http://www.audioheritage.org/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=63&title=23102309&cat=518


----------



## MAGNETRON27

de esas tube 2 y las vendi

casi todo mi sistema de altavoces esta hecho con altavoces de los 80

no se porque, pero los altavoces de aquella epoca eran muy buenos, no como aora que todo es made in china

ademas me encanta la musica disco y que mejor que escucharla con los transductores de la epoca


----------



## Rodgers

bueno al que le interese en colombia, ya sea en la costa o en el interior se comercializan los parlantes spain son buenos para medios. en especial el spain 12" 700W 3"de bobina. recomendado!!!y supereconomico.
para bajos....se consigue QMAQ excelente parlante.....eficiente no necesita mucha potencia para retumbar....ademas funciona bien el folded horn....o reflex...
otra marca que he probado es el zomax de 15" de 1500W reforzado con doble iman y doble membrana interna(araña)....lo que se conoce como stroker.....
entre otros......cuanquier cosa se consigue contacto con los vendedores para los interesados!!!!


----------



## Rodgers

hmmm.....
hey sin queren participe con algo incorrecto en mi anterior mensaje, mi intencion no es promocionar ni vender ningun producto.......solo que a veces no se pone atencion en lo que se escribe......
solo son experiencias de tema las marcas de las que hable la cuales he probado (yo) solo la zomax la QMAQ solo la he escuchado y me la han mostrado y probado en los puntos de venta.....
pero si me he dado cuenta de la calidad de las marcas........



Tacatomon dijo:


> Esto me causa un revolvoroteo en el estomago... No tengo ni idea de ese tipo de difusor, pero me encanta...
> 
> http://www.audioheritage.org/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=63&title=23102309&cat=518



hey aca en cartagena se construyen ese tipo de difusores especiales para line array.....las tan famosas guias de onda......
en youtube hay muchos videos que explican el funcionamiento!!!!
aunque ya el tema se sale del foro!!!


----------



## ferrari

Recurro a uds ya que me encuentro en el dilema de escoger 2 buenos bajos de 15 ó 18" para mi par de cabinas que recién compré, son normalitas , cada una tiene doble parlante Black Widow de 12"  que serían los medios graves, con su corneta para brillos, crossover de dos vías y se pueden utilizar full range (disculpas por algún error en mi descripción). Me he leido aprox. las últimas 20 páginas de este foro y aunque ya tengo una idea me gustaría su opinión al respecto.

Aún me falta comprar la planta ,  y la pregunta es cuantos W. necesitaría para mover todo lo anterior? y si me recomiendan alguna marca en particular..el presupuesto sería término medio pues este sonido está planeado para sonorizar eventos de 120 a 150 personas aprox. ..por favor , les agradezco inmensamente no hechar en saco roto mi mensaje, necesito con urgencia una guía que me ayude a llevar a feliz término mi proyecto, pues como se dan cuenta mis conocimientos sobre el tema son muy básicos.

Quedo entonces muy atento a cualquier sugerencia ...Saludos.


----------



## peluffo86

muy buenas alguien porfavor me podria decir donde consigo parlantes sound barrier o blastking originales en barranquilla... gracias


----------



## MAGNETRON27

ferrari dijo:


> Recurro a uds ya que me encuentro en el dilema de escoger 2 buenos bajos de 15 ó 18" para mi par de cabinas que recién compré, son normalitas , cada una tiene doble parlante Black Widow de 12"  que serían los medios graves, con su corneta para brillos, crossover de dos vías y se pueden utilizar full range (disculpas por algún error en mi descripción). Me he leido aprox. las últimas 20 páginas de este foro y aunque ya tengo una idea me gustaría su opinión al respecto.
> 
> Aún me falta comprar la planta ,  y la pregunta es cuantos W. necesitaría para mover todo lo anterior? y si me recomiendan alguna marca en particular..el presupuesto sería término medio pues este sonido está planeado para sonorizar eventos de 120 a 150 personas aprox. ..por favor , les agradezco inmensamente no hechar en saco roto mi mensaje, necesito con urgencia una guía que me ayude a llevar a feliz término mi proyecto, pues como se dan cuenta mis conocimientos sobre el tema son muy básicos.
> 
> Quedo entonces muy atento a cualquier sugerencia ...Saludos.



Todo depende de donde vayas a sonorizar, si es en un espacio cerrado con una etapa de 300 watios tendrias bastante(para mi gusto es poco), y si es en espacio habierto te combiene una etapa de potencia de 800watios, asi siempre tendras margen amplio de potencia, para no llevar al maximo la etapa.

Usa 2 etapas, una para los bafles de 12" que te entregue 200watios o 300w(los black widow que tienes supongo que seran los de 350 watts rms) y otra etapa para los de 15" de 500w o 600w.
Haciendo esto te aseguras disponer de buenos graves a cualquier potencia, si lo manejaras todo con una sola etapa tendrias el problema de que segun vayas subiendo el volumen del equipo tendras que bajar las frecuencias graves, ya que empezaria a saturar.
Por supuesto asi aumentarias mucho la calidad de sonido.

Yo uso de momento 3 etapas de potencia: 1ª-para agudos(200w)
                                                            2ª-para medios(500w)
                                                            3ª-para graves(1500w)
pero voy a montar otra etapa para separar mejor las frecuencias bajas, usare una para medios graves y otra para subgraves, en total utilizaré 4 etapas de potencia.


----------



## edwindj

Rodgers dijo:


> hmmm.....
> hey sin queren participe con algo incorrecto en mi anterior mensaje, mi intencion no es promocionar ni vender ningun producto.......solo que a veces no se pone atencion en lo que se escribe......
> solo son experiencias de tema las marcas de las que hable la cuales he probado (yo) solo la zomax la QMAQ solo la he escuchado y me la han mostrado y probado en los puntos de venta.....
> pero si me he dado cuenta de la calidad de las marcas........
> 
> 
> 
> hey aca en cartagena se construyen ese tipo de difusores especiales para line array.....las tan famosas guias de onda......
> en youtube hay muchos videos que explican el funcionamiento!!!!
> aunque ya el tema se sale del foro!!!


 
hola amigo que precio tienen esos parlnates QMAQ ah ya en cartagena.


----------



## ferrari

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Todo depende de donde vayas a sonorizar, si es en un espacio cerrado con una etapa de 300 watios tendrias bastante(para mi gusto es poco), y si es en espacio habierto te combiene una etapa de potencia de 800watios, asi siempre tendras margen amplio de potencia, para no llevar al maximo la etapa.
> 
> Usa 2 etapas, una para los bafles de 12" que te entregue 200watios o 300w(los black widow que tienes supongo que seran los de 350 watts rms) y otra etapa para los de 15" de 500w o 600w.
> Haciendo esto te aseguras disponer de buenos graves a cualquier potencia, si lo manejaras todo con una sola etapa tendrias el problema de que segun vayas subiendo el volumen del equipo tendras que bajar las frecuencias graves, ya que empezaria a saturar.
> Por supuesto asi aumentarias mucho la calidad de sonido.
> 
> Yo uso de momento 3 etapas de potencia: 1ª-para agudos(200w)
> 2ª-para medios(500w)
> 3ª-para graves(1500w)
> pero voy a montar otra etapa para separar mejor las frecuencias bajas, usare una para medios graves y otra para subgraves, en total utilizaré 4 etapas de potencia.



Magnetron, no sabe cuanto agradezco su pronta respuesta, efectivamente los Black Widow son de 350W y jamás me imaginé que tuviera que prepararme para una segunda potencia cuando disponga de los bajos, la sonorización que hago es un 80% en lugares cerrados, sin embargo lo ideal según su recomendación sería irme por las dos etapas de potencia y estar tranquilo en caso de estar al aire libre.

Excelente su analisis y explicación, ideal para novatos como yo, sin embargo tengo aún la duda sobre que es mas conveniente, si una potencia o una consola amplificada o al final el resultado es el mismo?, respecto a los parlantes para los bajos hoy mismo me haré el paseo por la novena aquí en Bogotá y preguntaré los precios de algunos que recomiendan en el foro..ya les pasaré el dato entonces.

Nuevamente mil gracias y quedamos atentos a cualquier otra sugerencia...

PD. Ojalá algún día logre crear un PEQUEñO monstruo como el que ud. tiene...y lo bueno es que sigue agregándole mas partes...excelente!.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

pues el monstruo es el de mi foto.

Para mi gusto es mejor etapa de potencia antes que mesa autoamplificada, lo de la mesa es mas comodo pero suelen tener menos calidad de sonido y menos potencia.


----------



## ferrari

uuufff! que buen equipo...entonces decididamente si económicamente está a mi alcance me voy por las etapas de potencia..hoy estuve en el centro y averigué costos y calidad de parlantes de 15" y 18" , empezando que de calidad muy poco, por ningún lado Eminence, Das, Blastking, Selenium, etc...esto por aquí es mas de combate que otra cosa....algunos precios..

Peavy Pro 400W 15" .....................$160.000
Supertone 500W 15"......................$99.000
Vento 500W 15"............................$80.000
ProFessional 500w 15"....................$88.000 y 92.0000 con bobina mas grande
Peavy Sheffield  12".......................$199.000
American Sound 15".......................$80.000

Se me perdió el dato de los de 18" pero ya se harán una idea con el precio de los de 15". 

Por otro lado en procura de los bajos me cité con un amigo que  me ofreció uno de marca RCF de 15" del cual me permití tomar dos fotos que hago llegar a uds, es usado pero me dice que está en perfectas condiciones, solo un MUCHO de polvo pero el resto muy bien..no tengo referencia de ésta marca por lo que espero una opinión de los que saben incluído obviamente Magnetrón.

El precio? ...$480.000, me dice que puedo empezar con éste bajo para las dos cabinas, pensé que eran necesarios los dos bajos obligatoriamente, pero si no hay problema entonces compraría éste bajo ahora mientras ahorro y me consigo el otro...Uds. que opinan?

Acabo de recibir en mi correo un mensaje de alguien que tiene en venta dos cabinas Peavey Woofer de 18" 1200 watts RMS con un precio de $ 500.000, le había preguntado si sus cabinas me servirian como bajos para las doble parlantes de 12" que recién compré...este es el mensaje como respuesta.

"Le cuento que estas cabinas vienen a 3 vias y estàn a 4 OHM, me manifiesta que tiene unas doble parlante de 12 pulgadas, las cuales deben venir con el respectivo DRIVER, osea que las tiene a 4 OHM, el detalle es que las que yo tengo le sirven como SUBWOFFER de alta potencia, pues vienen a 1.200 WATTS a 4 OHM, pero las debe instalar en una potencia separada, JAMÀS las puentee o las coloque en paralelo con las suyas en la misma potencia, pues baja demasiado la impedancia y generarìa recalentamiento que quemarìa su Amplificador. Osea si le sirven pero en estas condiciones."..adjunto foto de las cabinas...

Cual de las dos opciones es la mejor?...un solo bajo RCF ó las dos cabinas Peavey de 18" y utilizarlas como subwoofer..


----------



## MAGNETRON27

RCF es buena marca, yo tengo guardado debajo de mi cama un subwoofer de 18" marca RCF, ya lo tuve montado en una caja y da buenos bajos,respuesta de frecuencia de unos 25Hz a 2000Hz, 97,5 dB sensibilidad,1000 wattios rms,lo he sobrecargado mas de una vez sin querer y como si nada,ahi sigue perfecto(lleno de polvo,jajaja).

Los peavey 18" tambien me agradan, pero no se quemodelo seran los que te venden, de potencia los veo bastante bien.


----------



## ferrari

Magnetrón, véndame su RCF para hacerme al par!..pero si no estoy mal ud. no vive en Colombia y ahí si nos queda como complicadita la vuelta jeje!...entonces averiguaré el modelo de los Peavy y ya le informaré para que por favor me aconseje como hasta el momento..el precio es prácticamente el mismo, dos Peavy($ 500) un RCF ( $ 480.000)..., con lo anterior concluyo que éstas cabinas peavy de 18"las puedo habilitar como bajos en mi sistema.

Entonces mas tardecito estamos en contacto...

Bueno, me contacté con el hombre  de las Peavy y quedamos en ver y ensayar las cabinas hoy a las 3.pm, me asegura que de ninguna manera  son parlantes chinos y que inclusive hacemos algún documento con garantía de 3 meses, es un animador, locutor, sonidista que renovó equipos y tiene las cabinas chupando polvo, inclusive tiene pag. web, por lo que da cierta confianza, me dice que lo dificil es desarmar las cabinas para ver los parlantes entonces ese es el punto negativo del asunto. 

Trataré de convencerlo para abrir las cabinas y ver la marca, potencia y origen de los parlantes..de lo contrario..lo veo dificil


----------



## MAGNETRON27

haces bien con respecto a los cajones, primero asegurate que los altavoces que tiene dentro son los de verdad


----------



## nachoti

Estimado ferrari,

Te saludo y te comento, he recorrido en varias ocasiones la zona de almacenes de la Cra 9ª y efectivamente no se consiguen buenos parlantes sino en un par de sitios (JBL, Selenium, 18 Sound, RCF y DAS) lo demás es todo chino, hasta los Peavey (Pro 12, Pro 15 y Pro 18) de modo que si quieres un buen par de parlantes para bajo, te recomiendo tengas en cuenta Eminence, su distribuidor se encuentra en la ciudad de Cali y te los envian a Bogotá, lo encuentras en www.centraldeparlantes.com  Además, en la pagina de Eminence (www.eminence.com) encuentras los datos para hacer las cajas a la medida y así poder sacarle el mejor provecho a estos parlantes que son bastante buenos.

PD: Espero no infringir las normas del foro, aclaro que no tengo ningún vínculo con este distribuidor.


----------



## ferrari

No hubo negocio, por dos motivos, 1o, las cabinas son bastante grandecitas lo que sumado a las que ya tengo se hacen  de un tamaño desproporcionado al menos para mi casa, 2o, y el principal, definitivamente no se pudo ver los parlantes, decía que estaban completamente selladas y que era mucho trabajo destaparlas, estaba esperando que me dijera que si en realidad las iba a comprar entonces ahí si las abría pero tampoco, lo cual me creo mala espina..en fin ..por ése lado ya no hay nada.

Mañana estaré hechando una segunda mirada y tratando de negociar entonces el bajo RCF, ya que Magnetrón lo recomienda, lo que no se es si está caro o barato...15" y vale $480.000, en dólares serian 240USA mal contados, y a nachoti muchas gracias por el dato, aunque visité la pag. pero no veo los precios por ningún lado, sé que no son baratos pero averiguaré entoces con mas detalle...


----------



## Tacatomon

ferrari dijo:


> No hubo negocio, por dos motivos, 1o, las cabinas son bastante grandecitas lo que sumado a las que ya tengo se hacen  de un tamaño desproporcionado al menos para mi casa, 2o, y el principal, definitivamente no se pudo ver los parlantes, decía que estaban completamente selladas y que era mucho trabajo destaparlas, estaba esperando que me dijera que si en realidad las iba a comprar entonces ahí si las abría pero tampoco, lo cual me creo mala espina..en fin ..por ése lado ya no hay nada.
> 
> Mañana estaré hechando una segunda mirada y tratando de negociar entonces el bajo RCF, ya que Magnetrón lo recomienda, lo que no se es si está caro o barato...15" y vale $480.000, en dólares serian 240USA mal contados, y a nachoti muchas gracias por el dato, aunque visité la pag. pero no veo los precios por ningún lado, sé que no son baratos pero averiguaré entoces con mas detalle...



Tranquilo con esos cajones con bocina. Si vas a pagar por ese cajón 240$USD con eso puedes comprar  un par de altavoces Eminence Delta Pro 18A que no son nada malos...  Piénsalo bien y has una buena inversión, si ahora compras un cajón y luego no puedes conseguir el otro (Si es que te convences)....

Saludos!


----------



## aldemarar

ferrari dijo:


> uuufff! que buen equipo...entonces decididamente si económicamente está a mi alcance me voy por las etapas de potencia..hoy estuve en el centro y averigué costos y calidad de parlantes de 15" y 18" , empezando que de calidad muy poco, por ningún lado Eminence, Das, Blastking, Selenium, etc...esto por aquí es mas de combate que otra cosa....algunos precios..
> 
> Peavy Pro 400W 15" .....................$160.000
> Supertone 500W 15"......................$99.000
> Vento 500W 15"............................$80.000
> ProFessional 500w 15"....................$88.000 y 92.0000 con bobina mas grande
> Peavy Sheffield  12".......................$199.000
> American Sound 15".......................$80.000
> 
> no puedo creer que en bogota no se consiga parlantes buenos puro chinole pero de los que tienes en la lista tuve unos american sound y salieron buenos y tienen buen sonido pero no conosco esa marca peavy o seran unos peavey ?


----------



## ferrari

Si, correcto Aldemarar, son PEAVEY, y de verdad no encontré nada de lo que recomiendan por aquí, sin embargo mañana tengo que ver como va la tapizada de mis cabinas y nuevamente le echaré otra buscada, por otro lado también cotizaré los parlantes que me dice tacatomon, me imagino que será por el lado de Cali..ya tengo tarea para mañana, de eso se trata, les digo que sin la ayuda de este foro quien sabe cuantas embarradas habría cometido...

Esa pag. de Central de Parlantes si la veo grave,(..o el grave soy yo?) no pude dar con lo principal..LOS PRECIOS!!!, me tocó enviar un correo solicitando esa información..ojalá respondan...


----------



## MAGNETRON27

aqui en España esta muy facil encontrar los altavoces y etapas que quieras, yo tengo dos bafles portatiles D.A.S.(LOS QUE SE VEN EN MI FOTO ARRIBA DE LAS TROMPETAS),Eso si, ami los 2 bafles me costaron en su dia unos 1000 euros.Ahora se encuentran muchos de segunda mano por 200 euros cada uno, les he dado caña a tope, y siguen ahi como nuevos, pesan bastante cada uno,por lo menos la version que tengo yo, que ahora no la encuentro por internet.Tambien tengo unos JBL EON 1500, pero me robaron uno, ahora me quedo el otro ahi inutil.Tengo una etapa D.A.S. de 750 watios,otra de 1500, una que no se que marca es de 400, otra de 300, otra etapa clase D de 500, y luego amplificadores de 150, 80, y 100 watios por ahi guardados.


----------



## ferrari

Con lo que ud. tiene guardadito por allá cualquiera se arma un muy buen equipo por aquí, lo poquito que he aprendido  se ve que son muy buenas partes y me imagino que es tras varios añitos de recorrido en ésto del sonido profesional, en mi caso apenas es mi primer equipo, espero cometer la menor cantidad de errores y lo principal, aprender y aprender pues ésto es una pasión y apenas estoy despertando al sonidista que muchos llevamos dentro. 

Ahora mismo estoy buscando MI PRIMERA potencia, y cuando concrete algo con los bajos entonces será conseguir la segunda, además tengo entendido también me toca conseguir una consolita o mezclador con entrada fono para poder conectar mi tornamesa y digitalizar mis vinilos pues me dicen que con una etapa no se puede hacer, es decir apenas voy en el 50% aprox. de mi proyecto. Lástima que esté al otro lado del charco amigo Magnetrón porque entonces estaríamos de pronto desenpolvando algunas de sus cosas guardadas y aprovechando su calidad. 

El tema de las potencias también me tiene cabezón pues no se de marcas y calidad, he tomado fotos de algunas que me han ofrecido pero por físico desconocimiento no me he atrevido siquiera a ofrecer dinero, no se si sea en éste foro donde pueda postearlas y que como hasta ahora me puedan colaborar..ya veremos...


----------



## ferrari

Bien, regreso con algunos precios que averigué en otros almacenes, me fué imposible encontrar Eminence. Los siguientes parlantes los encontré en un único almacén  Audio Tienda S.A.S.

Parlante  15" B&C.......................................................$580.000
Parlante  18" B&C.......................................................$800.000
Parlante  15" SELENIUM...............................................$200.000   (no hay de 18")
Parlante  15" PEAVEY BLACK WIDOW (chino).350watts......$450.000
Parlante  18" PEAVEY BLACK WIDOW (chino).350watts......$470.000
Parlante  15" RCF 900 watts Neodimio............................$778.000
Parlante  18" RCF 1000 watts Neodimio...........................$834.000
Parlante  15" EIGHTEEN SOUND 1000 watts en ferrita........$780.000

En Central de Parlantes de Cali no hay DELTA18A , me recomendaron el OMEGAPRO18 de 800watts de frecuencia de 40-800HZ y sen 97dB y el precio es de $450.000.

Entonces deduciendo ya sé que cualquier bajo completo de un nivel bueno para arrriba sale por un costo de $750.000 hasta $1000.000 contando que la hechura de la caja esté en $250.000 aprox. Si alguien  tiene un presupuesto mas exacto entonces se agradecería el dato.

Por todo lo anterior me sigo preguntando si el bajo con parlante RCF de 15" que me vende mi amigo en $480.000 no estará digamos "económico"? , aún no le hecho alguna oferta pues esperaba alguna recomendación en el foro.




''


----------



## MAGNETRON27

ferrari dijo:


> Bien, regreso con algunos precios que averigué en otros almacenes, me fué imposible encontrar Eminence. Los siguientes parlantes los encontré en un único almacén  Audio Tienda S.A.S.
> 
> Parlante  15" B&C.......................................................$580.000
> Parlante  18" B&C.......................................................$800.000
> Parlante  15" SELENIUM...............................................$200.000   (no hay de 18")
> Parlante  15" PEAVEY BLACK WIDOW (chino).350watts......$450.000
> Parlante  18" PEAVEY BLACK WIDOW (chino).350watts......$470.000
> Parlante  15" RCF 900 watts Neodimio............................$778.000
> Parlante  18" RCF 1000 watts Neodimio...........................$834.000
> Parlante  15" EIGHTEEN SOUND 1000 watts en ferrita........$780.000
> 
> En Central de Parlantes de Cali no hay DELTA18A , me recomendaron el OMEGAPRO18 de 800watts de frecuencia de 40-800HZ y sen 97dB y el precio es de $450.000.
> 
> Entonces deduciendo ya sé que cualquier bajo completo de un nivel bueno para arrriba sale por un costo de $750.000 hasta $1000.000 contando que la hechura de la caja esté en $250.000 aprox. Si alguien  tiene un presupuesto mas exacto entonces se agradecería el dato.
> 
> Por todo lo anterior me sigo preguntando si el bajo con parlante RCF de 15" que me vende mi amigo en $480.000 no estará digamos "económico"? , aún no le hecho alguna oferta pues esperaba alguna recomendación en el foro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ''



Ofrecele 360, pero te combiene mejor uno de 18", con uno de 18" te basta, no necesitas la pareja.Te saldra barato y tendras buen resultado.Usas los que tienes para los 2 canales y el de 18" mezclas los canales derecho e izquierdo y lo usas como subgrave en el centro.


----------



## Tacatomon

El OmegaPro18 es para cajones tipo CerwinVega (HornLoaded).

Ahora, ¿Realmente te gusta como se oye ese cajón? ¿Está en buen estado? ¿Tienes el Modelo del altavoz que usa? Y lo más importante: ¿Tiene el par si en dado caso lo necesitas?

A mi, siempre me han gustado los altavoces de 15" de potencia para pequeños cajones Reflex. Bien reforzados y diseñados Conscientemente pueden llegar a dar una impresión muy muy buena.

Saludos!


----------



## aldemarar

yo te recomiendo comprar parlantes nuevos.si tienes conosido aca en barranquilla puedes encontrar parlantes buenos y economicos te recomiendo el avc y paudio, mte los precios van de 280mil a 400mil el avc es muy usado por aca


----------



## ferrari

Gracias por sus sugerencias, el bajo RCF de 15"  en tira y afloje me lo dejan en $ 380.000, nada menos, aún no se ha concretado el negocio y si doy una respuesta positiva lo escucharía mañana en la tarde,(aunque la verdad por mi falta de experiencia pienso que el sonido de cualquier parlante lo escucharía bien y mas si no hay posibilidad de escuchar y comparar con otro) la pareja sería lo complicado de conseguir, no se que tan bueno sea el que el otro bajo sea de otra marca, por ejemplo ví un BlastKing original americano de 15' (solo había uno) y lo dejaban en $290.000.

También me gustaría saber que tan buena sonoridad entrega el tipo de caja y como se llama del bajo RCF, en caso que mas adelante consiga el otro parlante  sería mejor cambiar de diseño de caja? 

Los parlantes AVC si se encuentran por aquí, al igual que los supertone son los que mas se venden por la 9a

Ver el archivo adjunto 48082


----------



## nachoti

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Aldemarar, la mejor marca es NUEVO!

Los fabricantes serios suelen suministrar los parámetros TS y, en muchos casos, también las medidas sugeridas para hacer las cajas y así sacarles el mejor provecho.

Asegúrate que no haya sido reparado, un parlante reparado con cualquier cosa, es cualquier cosa menos lo que originalmente era.

Saludos.

PD: Los parlantes Supertone, en efecto, son muy populares en la 9ª y algunos modelos parece que tienen buen comportamiento, según lo que he leido aca en el foro. Podrías considerar esa opción, lástima que no aparecen los TS por ningún lado.


----------



## Tacatomon

Ni te comprometas si está reparado el altavoz!!! nononono... Recuerda esto compañero: Más vale una buena inversión en un altavoz Nuevo que mil reparados... La caja como quiera se le calcula o se le pone en una para "De mientras" se busca su cajón ideal.

Saludos!

PS: He tenido experiencias malisimas con altavoces reparados, lo peor que que aún sabiendolo es a veces la única ruta... No lo recomiendo, a menos que sea a luz a un *Gran* problema.


----------



## ferrari

Asi es, en mi equipo casero he reparado un parlante y jamás volvió a ser el mismo, es un problema la verdad, andaré con mucho cuidado en ésta ocasión y preferíblemente la balanza  se inclinaría por un parlante nuevo, quizas por economía con uno de 18 como me recomienda Magnetrón..vamos a ver...todo depende del billetico...en la tarde ya tendré una razón definitiva sobre el RCF.


----------



## aldemarar

ferrari dijo:


> Asi es, en mi equipo casero he reparado un parlante y jamás volvió a ser el mismo, es un problema la verdad, andaré con mucho cuidado en ésta ocasión y preferíblemente la balanza  se inclinaría por un parlante nuevo, quizas por economía con uno de 18 como me recomienda Magnetrón..vamos a ver...todo depende del billetico...en la tarde ya tendré una razón definitiva sobre el RCF.



el avc es mejor que el supertone, te recomiendo avc de 18 o el de 15" com bobina cuatro pulgadas esos son buenos al presio que los venden 220mil el de 18 el de 15 es una poco mas caro


----------



## ferrari

OK Aldemarar, tendré en cuenta su opinión, lo raro es que sea mas caro el de 15" que el de 18", mañana escucharé el RCF y luego les comento...


----------



## Tacatomon

ferrari dijo:


> OK Aldemarar, tendré en cuenta su opinión, lo raro es que sea mas caro el de 15" que el de 18", mañana escucharé el RCF y luego les comento...



Si puedes evitar los altavoces "Chinos" sería excelente. 

Saludos!


----------



## ferrari

He visto hoy el RCF mas detalladamente, inclusive me tomé la molestia de desatornillarlo y bajarlo de la caja, salvo los signos de uso normales el parlante está en perfecto estado..( pesa como nadie!!) y definitivamente  no está reparado. Atornillé nuevamente y me dispuse a probarlo con la supuesta potencia que me habían fabricado para mis bafles pero resultó ser  literalmente una estafa (la potencia) por lo que no ha sido posible escuchar y probar el bajo como corresponde.

Mi pregunta en ésta ocasión es si el tipo de caja que tiene en éste momento es de buen rendimiento pues el tapizado si está en muy regular estado por lo que no se si amerita cambiarlo o definitivamente cambiar de diseño de cajón (con el obvio incremento de presupuesto)...aunque aún falta la prueba reina que es escuchar el bajo... saludos.

Adjunto el link con información sobre las características y precio del parlante..es exactamente asi.
http://www.loudspeakersplus.com/product/L15P540/RCFL15P540/
http://www.usspeaker.com/rcf - L15P540-1.htm


----------



## Tacatomon

Definitivamente es un buen altavoz. Ahora, acá la encrucijada... Si al probar el conjunto Woofer-Cajón con una potencia decente y no te convence, puedes hacer 2 cosas: Comprar solo el Woofer y hacer una caja a la medida para ellos, o dejar el woofer en la caja y tratar de conseguir el par de la caja para obtener una presión sonora mayor.

Saludos!

http://www.rcf.it/products/precision-transducers/low-frequency-transducers/l15p540


----------



## ferrari

No me había planteado la posibilidad de comprar únicamente el Woofer pero creo que por el momento por cuestión de dinero y con el visto bueno de quienes saben tocará un solo bajo...mas adelante sería conseguir el otro parlante y diseñar dos nuevas cajas, pero con el inconveniente que es muy posible que sea otro marca de parlante..por ahí vi un Blasking original americano y también solo tienen ésa unidad pero entonces no se como sería esa combinación.


----------



## Tacatomon

No, Hacer combinaciones de diferentes altavoces no deja nada bueno Si quieres sumar Presión sonora deben de ser emisores iguales... Ni para atrás ni delante. De por si 2 modelos "Iguales" de altavoces pueden tener diferentes parámetros que en sus cajas el problema podría maximizarse...

Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

yo nunca he escuchado dos altavoces iguales, aun siendo nuevos y mismo modelo, nunca suenan igual, uno de ellos siempre tiene carencia en alguna frecuencia y da la sensacion de sonar un poco menos, mas apagado.

y mides la resistencia y tampoco es igual en los 2.La impedancia tambien varía con el tiempo, va perdiendo fuerza, los compras nuevos, mides, luego lo apuntas, y pasado un año vuelves a medir y no es la misma, es mas incluso puede variar con el clima, la humedad afecta al cono y pierde resistencia, es facil de comprobar, le das calor con un secador de pelo,(sin pararte en la bobina asta que se queme,jejejeje) y se nota, camibia el valor otra vez,yo lo he hecho alguna vez,(para medir hay que estar en silencio) aqui donde vivo hay mucha humedad, vivo cerca del mar y estoy en el norte(Asturias-España),otra, los conectores tengo que limpiarlos cada poco con un spray limpiador de contactos y echarles WD-40 para que no se oxiden esos contactos de las tomas de las cajas y amplificador, ya que si no despues hace resistencia y suena mal, con chasquidos y se puede entrecortar el sonido, y se calientan los amplis a causa de esos malos contactos.Lo bueno es guardar las cajas y poner un desumidificador de vez encuando mientras no las estas usando.

                        -LA HUMEDAD, LA GRAN ENEMIGA DE LA ELECTRONICA-

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_aVFY86jzx7Y/RpEvlK3GjMI/AAAAAAAACA0/GhkwJL28ooc/s400/wd40zip.jpg

esto para que se rían un poco.....


----------



## Dano

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> yo nunca he escuchado dos altavoces iguales, aun siendo nuevos y mismo modelo, nunca suenan igual, uno de ellos siempre tiene carencia en alguna frecuencia y da la sensacion de sonar un poco menos, mas apagado.
> 
> y mides la resistencia y tampoco es igual en los 2.La impedancia tambien varía con el tiempo, va perdiendo fuerza, los compras nuevos, mides, luego lo apuntas, y pasado un año vuelves a medir y no es la misma, es mas incluso puede variar con el clima, la humedad afecta al cono y pierde resistencia, es facil de comprobar, le das calor con un secador de pelo,(sin pararte en la bobina asta que se queme,jejejeje) y se nota, camibia el valor otra vez,yo lo he hecho alguna vez,(para medir hay que estar en silencio) aqui donde vivo hay mucha humedad, vivo cerca del mar y estoy en el norte(Asturias-España),otra, los conectores tengo que limpiarlos cada poco con un spray limpiador de contactos y echarles WD-40 para que no se oxiden esos contactos de las tomas de las cajas y amplificador, ya que si no despues hace resistencia y suena mal, con chasquidos y se puede entrecortar el sonido, y se calientan los amplis a causa de esos malos contactos.Lo bueno es guardar las cajas y poner un desumidificador de vez encuando mientras no las estas usando.
> 
> -LA HUMEDAD, LA GRAN ENEMIGA DE LA ELECTRONICA-
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_aVFY86jzx7Y/RpEvlK3GjMI/AAAAAAAACA0/GhkwJL28ooc/s400/wd40zip.jpg
> 
> esto para que se rían un poco.....


 
Conectores Speakon de Neutrik y adiós oxidación.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

conectores speakon uso yo,pero algunos bafles aun no se los coloque, no es que sean baratos esos conectores, 7euros cada uno, asi que si hago cuentas menudo palo si los compro todos de golpe, los voy comprando poco a poco, esos nunca me dieron fallos, pero aun asi los soplo con el compresor y les doy WD-40 despues de usarlos en la calle, porque siempre se mete algo de polvo.


----------



## ferrari

Aún no concreto nada con el bajo, he estado muy ocupado con el asunto de buscar la etapa de potencia adecuada para mi sonido pero en ésta semana espero seguir con la prueba del RCF o cualquier otra buena opción.


----------



## aldemarar

bueno compañeros todavia sigo con mi proyecto de reducir el tamaño de mi sistema de sonido pero con mayor potencia y elementos de mayor calidad,como veran ya pasaron dos años desde que empece con esto osea que boy a paso lento pero firmes,en el enlace de parlantes de 12 para linea array se esta discutiendo sobre el diseño de mi cabina me gustaria que lo siguieran para que me colaboren a terminar este proyecto que ya esta en su etapa final.miren aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/458566/


----------



## ferrari

Amigos, uno de mis nuevas cornetas no las escuchaba nada bien, al destaparlas y ver el driver con un amigo me dice que esos driver no son los adecuados para mis bafles, parece ser probema de crossover pues ensayamos el driver y funciona bien solo que me dejó la duda sobre si es mejor hacer un esfuerzo y conseguir algo mejor..por favor, uds que opinan?

Si están de acuerdo con mi amigo por favor que marca y watts me recomiendan?..aquí las fotos.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

ferrari dijo:


> Amigos, uno de mis nuevas cornetas no las escuchaba nada bien, al destaparlas y ver el driver con un amigo me dice que esos driver no son los adecuados para mis bafles, parece ser probema de crossover pues ensayamos el driver y funciona bien solo que me dejó la duda sobre si es mejor hacer un esfuerzo y conseguir algo mejor..por favor, uds que opinan?
> 
> Si están de acuerdo con mi amigo por favor que marca y watts me recomiendan?..aquí las fotos.
> 
> Gracias y saludos.



Es que "Eso" parece un Driver de los que usan para *Perifoneo*, esas cosas se escuchan realmente "Sin Calidad" Pero muy fuerte, cosa que para aplicación que se le da, pasa... Pero para Audio Semi Pro, no queda 

Saludos!


----------



## ferrari

Eso es, exacto me dijo mi amigo, son para perifoneo, por favor alguna recomendación para hacerme a un driver por lo menos semi profesional?....


----------



## Tacatomon

Mmm, Debes de Usar Drivers de Compresión, de 1" son buenos y económicos. La marca es al gusto, solo verifica que el tipo de Difusor que uses esté más o menos "Adecuado" para el driver que escojas!

Saludos!


----------



## ferrari

Gracias Taca, comenzaré  la búsqueda de inmediato pues quedé muy triste con mis drivers de PERIFONEO!!!....jejeje.


----------



## Tacatomon

ferrari dijo:


> Gracias Taca, comenzaré  la búsqueda de inmediato pues quedé muy triste con mis drivers de PERIFONEO!!!....jejeje.



Si, esos Driver los puedes vender a alguien que ande en esos rubros de la publicidad .
Por ejemplo, En las hojas de datos de los Drivers Selenium, viene las especs del Driver pero además una pequeña guía de difusores que puedes usar con ellos para aprovechar al 100· el Driver.

Saludos!


----------



## nachoti

Amigo ferrari,

En la 9ª en Bogotá se consigue buen surtido de drivers de diferentes precios y calidades, yo personalmente uso drivers "soundking" y me han dado buenos resultados, además que son aguantadores. Tambien puedes usar drivers de mejor marca como JBL pero su costo es muy alto, los hay desde 40 mil  hasta 300 mil pesos. Ten en cuenta el difusor.


Saludos,


----------



## ferrari

Uuufff, 300 mil por un driver si está complicado, de pronto la mitad y..por los dos!!..pero ya tengo entonces una guía sobre características y precios, llevaré una foto del difusor para facilitar las cosas, preguntaré por supuesto por los Soundking que me recomienda nachoti, otra cosa que me fijé cuando destapé el parlante es el cableado, apenas eran tres o cuatro "pelitos", se partían con nada, muy delgaditos me parecieron... entonces preguntaré si es conveniente cambiarlos aunque de ser así se complica un poco el tema...


----------



## Tacatomon

ferrari dijo:


> Uuufff, 300 mil por un driver si está complicado, de pronto la mitad y..por los dos!!..pero ya tengo entonces una guía sobre características y precios, llevaré una foto del difusor para facilitar las cosas, preguntaré por supuesto por los Soundking que me recomienda nachoti, otra cosa que me fijé cuando destapé el parlante es el cableado, apenas eran tres o cuatro "pelitos", se partían con nada, muy delgaditos me parecieron... entonces preguntaré si es conveniente cambiarlos aunque de ser así se complica un poco el tema...



Busca los Eminence, son muy bueno, aguantan y lo mejor es que el rango de precios es muy económico (De acuerdo a donde se encuentre uno...).

http://www.eminence.com/pro-audio/hf-products-components/drivers/

Saludos!


----------



## nachoti

Totalmente de acuerdo con Tacatomon, los parlantes Eminence no te van a dejar mal parado, la relación precio/calidad es excelente y es de lo mejor que puedes conseguir con un presupuesto ajustado.

Saludos!

PD: Hasta donde sé, estos parlantes son todavía made in USA!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

pues yo tuve en mis manos un eminece de 15 pulgadas y fatal el sonido, robustez, y durabilidad.
Por lo visto era chino, no se como ni porque, pero era malisimo.No me duro ni una semana, no daba apenas graves y se recalentaba.

Que conste que no lo compre, me lo regalaron,(por algo sería).jejejeje

http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sourc...ephJxC&usg=AFQjCNEdGlCUuSxJGT8XL1tAhnoBV_S9qQ


----------



## ferrari

Entonces llegaríamos a la conclusión que los Eminence con buenos resultados son los de fabricación americana como casi todas las otras marcas, solo que créanme que aquí en Bogotá no he encontrado un solo almacén ( al menos por toda la 9a) que venda parlantes Eminence...la opción sería mandarlos traer desde Cali pero es un proceso pues en la pag. web no tienen precios y toca esperar un correo con los datos etc. Haré el intento comunicándome por teléfono..


----------



## ferrari

Por fin encontré algo marca Eminence, es un driver americano y su costo es de $190.000, pero el que mas se ve es el Eminence de fabricación brasilera, valor= $ 110.000, físicamente son muy diferentes, el de la foto es el made in USA.

Otro es el Peavey made in USA, de 1", valor, $ 250,000..en otros almacenes se encuentra a $270.000, se encuentra también la imitación Peavey que me decían es de muy buena calidad y tiene buena acogida, es el HP y su costo es entre $90.000 y $110.000 dependiendo del almacén.

Esta el soundking recomendado por el amigo nachoti y vale $80.000 y varias otras marcas con promedio entre 50 y 80.000 pesos y la mayoría  por supuesto Made in China..sin contar que se ven gran cantidad de drivers etiquetados como americanos pero obviamente no lo son, inclusive vi el mismo driver con diferente pais y marca de procedencia, la piratería hace de las suyas..la elección esta difícil pues el bolsillo es el que tiene la palabra..


----------



## Tacatomon

Como siempre, mi recomendación es: Evita Gastos dobles y ve por lo bueno de una sola Vez. Ya sabemos de la calidad de Peavey, y la excelente calidad/precio de Eminence. lástima que no encuentres altavoces tan fácilmente. Acá me mi ciudad me pasó lo mismo y no pude hacerme de 1 Par de altavoces de 15". Los Delta Pro 15A

Saludos!


----------



## ferrari

Gracias Taca, la diferencia entre los Peavey y los Eminence son $120.000 ambos drivers...vale la pena hacer el supremo esfuerzo por los Peavey ó comprando  los Eminence estaría tambien  bien "montado" como decimos por aquí..saludos.


----------



## Edu-D

Compañeros he buscado en el foro sobre los parlantes Black Widow de Peavey originales viejitos pero buenos... Casi no hablan de el porque sera...
Yo tenia un par de cajas turbos con 2 parlantes de estos y sonaban muy bien...

Que marca de parlante para cajas serian buenos si me podrian ayudar...
He escuchado que los Das son buenos por unos amigos que tienen unos de estos...

Saludos...


----------



## Tacatomon

ferrari dijo:


> Gracias Taca, la diferencia entre los Peavey y los  Eminence son $120.000 ambos drivers...vale la pena hacer el supremo  esfuerzo por los Peavey ó comprando  los Eminence estaría tambien  bien  "montado" como decimos por aquí..saludos.


Si ves que "Don Billetera" Pone caras, no le busques y quédate con los Eminence. Mejor que cualquier copia.



EDHB dijo:


> Compañeros he buscado en el foro sobre los parlantes  Black Widow de Peavey originales viejitos pero buenos... Casi no hablan  de el porque sera...
> Yo tenia un par de cajas turbos con 2 parlantes de estos y sonaban muy bien...
> 
> Que marca de parlante para cajas serian buenos si me podrian ayudar...
> He escuchado que los Das son buenos por unos amigos que tienen unos de estos...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 49118



Hace no mucho hice un cálculo para un par de BW Super Structure de 15" Eran los 1505-8DT, tremendos altavoces, una eficiencia bárbara en las frecuencias Medias-Bajas.





_Acá_ la historia


----------



## zxeth

Alguien me recomienda estos BOSS P156 DVC??? son los de 15" no los de 12" que todos se confunden







Parecen morrudos, y boss no es mala marca. Pensaba ponerlo (momentaneamente) como subwoofer en mi pieza. Despues cuando tenga, ponerlo en el coche


----------



## juanfilas

mmm esos boss tienen mas plastico que metal... la campana es de chapa y la calidad costructiva se ve mala, yo compraria un pioneer que no vas a tener casi diferencia en plata, yo use uno un proyecto para una casa y su respuesta fue bastante buena para ser de car audio...


----------



## MAGNETRON27

odio los parlantes con tanto plastico, todos mis altavoces de 15" son de estructura de aluminio,me encanta, se ven robustos y no se doblan con nada, los de estructura de hierro si los colocas forzando en la caja se deforman y puede rozar asta la bobina.


----------



## zxeth

Bueno, por lo de el plastico, se puede sacar. Por lo de chapa, no se quien les mintio tanto de chicos, pero la chapa es mas resistente que el de aluminio. No se si saben de metalurgia (nunca dije que no porque talvez fueron a un industrial de maquinas herramientas como yo y se lo enseñaron) pero un acero (el mas trucho que sea, hasta un SAE 1010) tiene mas resistencia a doblarse que un aluminio. No consegui la flecha maxima del aluminio, pero no es nada alto, debe andar en los 2000k (10mm espesor) y el acero 1010k en los 12000 (mismo espesor) (por experiencia en el laboratorio de ensayos del cole), y la flecha es el valor donde se rompen.

Ademas, el acero con mas de 20% se puede templar (lo que se hace a la mayoria de los bafles), que ese tratamiento termico seguido de un revenido deja al metal mucho mas duro y creanme que es IMPOSIBLE que se te doble una chapa de 0,1mm templada y menos si tiene venas (dobladuras). Al aluminio se le puede hacer el endurecimiento por precipitación, pero no se compara al del acero al carbono

Ahora porque usan aluminio entonces?. Bueno, eso se ve reducido a darle menos peso al bafle. Por eso, no siempre los de aluminio son mejores que los de acero


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia zxeth, no voy a discutir la dureza entre el acero, el hierro y el aluminio, en eso estas en lo cierto, pero los parlantes no son de chapas de acero, sino que chapas comunes, y aunque los fueran,  si bien son mas duras que el aluminio tienen la desventajas de ser mas ductiles (o sea mas deformables sin romperse) este es el pto. critico de los parlantes con estructura de chapa se deforman ante esfuerzos mecanicos, (por eso es que a los brazos de la estructua les hacen plieges o dobleces para aumentar su resistencia mecanica estructural a la deformacion), en cambio si bien el aluminio por si solo es mas blando, no es para nada ductil lo cual en una forma de estructura es un material ideal para mantener la forma sin deformacion, aun ante esfuerzos mecanicos, puesto a que si se exede del limite de esfuerzo de traccion el material como no se estira ni deforma se rompe. 
Bien NO NOS MINTIERON DE CHIQUITOS. (disculpen las mayusculas), o a tu profe le falto darte alguna clase o bien te la olvidaste en el camino. un abrazo.


----------



## zxeth

Disculpa sergio pero hay una mala interpretacion, el acero esta formado de hierro (el hierro solo no sirve), y la "chapa comun" (en el peor de los casos) es un SAE1010 (o rejunte, pero sae 1010) El sae 1010 tiene una gran ductilidad. Yo nunca dije que los parlantes de aluminio son malos, solo queria decirle al señor del post anterior que la estructura de acero no se puede deformar tanto como el dice. Excepto que quiera meter un woofer de 12" en un agujero de 8" con una prensa hidraulica.


----------



## juanfilas

ademas de que una cosa es una chapa estampada y otra es una estructura compleja de aluminio como en los buenos woofers... no importa la dureza sino el diseño para lograr rigidez, sino fijate en las bicicletas, hace mas de 10 años que las de aluminio 7005 o 6061 son mas rigidas que las de acero... igualmente el problema no viene por la dureza sino por que el hierro es magnético y causa [no... digamos "problemas"] por todos lados en el campo magnetico del motor que tiene que ser lo mas lineal posible, ahi esta el verdadero problema del acero en transductores.


----------



## zxeth

ha eso no lo habia pensado, otro motivo porque los hacen de aluminio . Y eso es verdad, segun que tan estampada este es la rigidez, talvez a magnetron27 le toco un woofer sin fuerza.
Ademas no se si los boss son de chapa de acero. Alguien lo busco? no encuentro ni los thiele ni los materiales. solo los del cono


----------



## juanfilas

no vas a encontrar nada por que son woofers berretas, y si son de chapa de acero dulce que con la mano lo doblas, lo unico que podes hacer es, como siempre se recomienda, medir los t/s y ver si te sirven, pero como te recomende antes, creo que por el mismo precio tener pioneer, que andan bastante bien (tambien son de chapa estampada, pero por el precio no se puede pedir mas) boss es muy mala marca que compra todo en china y le estampa su nombre. igualmente los conseguis muy baratos? de ser asi, con paciencia y mucho calculo se puede sacar algo de ahi....


----------



## zxeth

300$ argentinos 75U$S. Estan 100$ mas baratos que el resto


----------



## Tavo

Me parece Zxeth que estás pasando por alto un dato muy importante.

1) Cuando nombrás tipos de aceros , ej. "SAE1010", etc... ¿Quién te dice este dato en los parlantes?
Creo que estás equivocado, porque a ciencia cierta NO sabés si los hicieron con acero de una mecha (durísimo) o con los restos que quedaban del rejunte de chatarra vieja.
O sea, ese dato es totalmente en vano. Porque el fabricante NO te dice con que material preciso hacen la estructura.

2) En el caso de que sea de aluminio, no se si sabrás, pero NO es aluminio limpio y puro.
Esas estructuras son de Fundición de Aluminio, lo que hace que el material sea MUCHO más resistente que el aluminio común.

Así como existe la fundición de aluminio, también existe la fundición de hierro, que es muy usada por ejemplo en sistemas de calefacción: Salamandras, estufas a leña, cocinas a leña...
¿Por qué? Porque la fundición es mucho más rígida que el acero mismo (no importa la cantidad de carbono que tenga, ni el tipo).

Así que, dudo que sepas el dato de la resistencia mecánica de la Fundición de Aluminio.

Lo mismo que dijo JuanFilas, también se hacen de aluminio por problemas de magnetismo. En estos casos, el aluminio es el material ideal, en cuanto a rigidez y magnetismo.

*Un parlante con estructura de chapa es sinónimo de mala calidad *(es mi criterio, lo considero así).

Saludos.

PS: Fijate que estructura usan los woofers de CALIDAD... (ej. Scan Speak)


----------



## zxeth

Tavo dijo:


> Me parece Zxeth que estás pasando por alto un dato muy importante.
> 
> 1) Cuando nombrás tipos de aceros , ej. "SAE1010", etc... ¿Quién te dice este dato en los parlantes?
> Creo que estás equivocado, porque a ciencia cierta NO sabés si los hicieron con acero de una mecha (durísimo) o con los restos que quedaban del rejunte de chatarra vieja.
> O sea, ese dato es totalmente en vano. Porque el fabricante NO te dice con que material preciso hacen la estructura.
> 
> 2) En el caso de que sea de aluminio, no se si sabrás, pero NO es aluminio limpio y puro.
> Esas estructuras son de Fundición de Aluminio, lo que hace que el material sea MUCHO más resistente que el aluminio común.
> 
> Así como existe la fundición de aluminio, también existe la fundición de hierro, que es muy usada por ejemplo en sistemas de calefacción: Salamandras, estufas a leña, cocinas a leña...
> ¿Por qué? Porque la fundición es mucho más rígida que el acero mismo (no importa la cantidad de carbono que tenga, ni el tipo).
> 
> Así que, dudo que sepas el dato de la resistencia mecánica de la Fundición de Aluminio.
> 
> Lo mismo que dijo JuanFilas, también se hacen de aluminio por problemas de magnetismo. En estos casos, el aluminio es el material ideal, en cuanto a rigidez y magnetismo.
> 
> *Un parlante con estructura de chapa es sinónimo de mala calidad *(es mi criterio, lo considero así).
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> PS: Fijate que estructura usan los woofers de CALIDAD... (ej. Scan Speak)







zxeth dijo:


> ha eso no lo habia pensado, otro motivo porque los hacen de aluminio . Y eso es verdad, segun que tan estampada este es la rigidez, talvez a magnetron27 le toco un woofer sin fuerza.
> Ademas no se si los boss son de chapa de acero. Alguien lo busco? no encuentro ni los thiele ni los materiales. solo los del cono



Repito

Alguien sabe de que material son?, si son de aluminio pintado o de acero pintado o plastico pintado?




Tavo dijo:


> Así que, dudo que sepas el dato de la resistencia mecánica de la Fundición de Aluminio



Todo es relativo, no es lo mismo traccion que flexion, pandeo, etc. Tampoco es lo mismo una estructura doblada que una lisa. Todo se mide en laboratorios de ensayos. 

Y nunca dije que los de aluminio sean malos, es mas estoy admitiendo que son mejores, pero no digo que los de chapa sean malos. Y menos si es para un auto, No le voy a poner un peavey a un auto, y menos uno de 15"

Boss P156 DVC 15" 1500w rms  (nuevo) 76U$S

Competencia en precios

Pioneer TSW 308 12" 400w rms nuevo (menor precio) 110U$S

Competencia en prestaciones (no mucha en realidad)

B52 Ip-1580 Impact 15" 350w rms (nuevo) 102U$S



Hay diferencia o no?


----------



## orodigital

Perdon pero estuve siguiendo la conversacion y solo quiero comentar que el aluminio tiene mayor disipacion calorica y por esa causa se deforma mucho menos que el hierro. Tengo entendido que se usa por eso el aluminio.-


----------



## juanfilas

y hay diferencia... otro dato, por lo menos el pioneer que use yo tsw302r tiene una sensibilidad de 97db y Xmax de +-8.8mm que es bastante para esa sensibilidad, logrando buen spl sin distorsiones escuchables con 12´´ no eran los graves mas limpios del mundo pero satisfacian perfectamente para el uso que le hiban a dar (peliculas) otro problema de este tipo de sub, o por lo menos el pioneer este es que es imposible sintonizarlo muy bajo en frecuencia, en mi caso tubo que ser 45hz...

orodigital: si tambien se usa para disipar el calor generado en el motor, pero en menor medida, por lo general se usa el mismo flujo de aire que genera la escursión del parlante, y aca entramos en otro tema que es el ruido que genera el sistema de disipación, hay woofers excelentes pero que a ciertas frecuencias se escuchan ruidos aerodinamicos en el motor, como el SB Acoustics SB17NRX que es excelente por donde se lo mire excepto por este problema, que no se si lo han solucionado...


----------



## zxeth

Yo preguntaba por los boss porque casi cuatriplican la potencia del pioneer. Busque los thiele small pero no los encontre. Ademas tengo en el mismo lado un ampli boss 1500watts mono (no se si rms o real), y este sale 96U$S. Osea por 800$ argentinos tengo el audio para el auto


----------



## juanfilas

ese boss es con suerte de 150w, si es doble bobina debe ser de 200w, es mas la bobina debe ser la misma que tiene el pioneer... no le des bola a la potencia declarada, al igual que el ampli...


----------



## MAGNETRON27

yo lo del aluminio lo decia por la rigidez que da una buena estructura y por el peso.

Normalmente los altavoces de hierro se doblan con facilidad, sera que por tus manos han pasado pocos altavoces para comprobarlo,los fabricantes suelen emplear el hierro para modelos mas baratos y de peor calidad, por regla general es asi,aparte hay mas detalles con respecto al uso del aluminio.
Si eso informate mejor acerca de la construccion de parlantes y los motivos por los cuales los muy buenos altavoces son de aluminio, yo no me voy a parar a explicartelo.
Y si, si savia de la resistencia del acero, pero tambien se que la seda es unas 10 veces mas resistente que el acero(esto es para que te piques un poco, pero es cierto)

Y aclaro, hablo de altavoces para gran potencia, no caseros ni de car audio.

Solo tube una vez un altavoz de fundicion, no de hierro plegado, y ese si que era duro, no temblaba el chasis del propio altavoz, cosa que si pasa con los de hierro plegado, ese es uno de los motivos por los que se emplea el aluminio,el chasis de estos se comporta mejor con las vibraciones,eso si, un altavoz bien hecho de hierro pesaria un huevo y parte del otro.


----------



## ferrari

Hoy me encontré con dos versiones de driver Peavey "originales", solo que uno de ellos me aseguraba que los que no estaban contramarcados en relieve eran chinos..no sé que tan cierto será...Ver el archivo adjunto 49113


----------



## Tacatomon

Mmm, Está raro: De antemano, cualquier vendedor te va asegurar que lo hizo el Mismisimo Hartley Peavey con tal de comprar lo que el te ofrece...

Mira como son las etiquetas en otras versiones:
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=294-321
http://www.instrumentpro.com/P-PEA0479860.html
http://www.usspeaker.com/peavey rx22-1.htm

No te confíes!!!


----------



## ferrari

Pues por lo que veo ambos son originales, obviamente esas pag. son confiables, tal vez sea que la versión contramarcada en relieve es mas antigua y ya los etiquetan de otra manera, donde me ofrecieron el otro es un almacén reconocido y con garantía...como dice Taca cualquier argumento es válido con tal de vender, si hasta me dijeron que los driver que "brillaran" y estuvieran muy pulidos eran chinos..jeje,.. también lo creen a uno..


----------



## MAGNETRON27

para hacer una buena comparacion entre estructura aluminio vs estructura hierro es muy facil:

cojan y corten un nervio de aluminio y intenten doblarlo con las manos.Ahora corten otro nervio de hierro y hagan lo mismo.(hablo de los nervios de un altavoz)

No hace falta llegar a ese extremo pero se lo pueden imaginar lo que ocurrira con uno de hierro,lo doblaran,en cambio uno de aluminio si lo intentan igual se *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* encima haciendo fuerza, por lo tanto es mas rigido,bueno, si lo intentan con un nervio de un blackwidow seguro que no pasa nada, son exageradas esas estructuras,jejejeje.

ademas asta se puede llegar a escuchar el sonido a metal cuando cojemos un woofer de hierro y le metemos audio, en uno de aluminio no se escucha ese sonido feo, yo he hecho la prueba, me gusta mucho enrredar con las cosas(investigar).Es muy facil, con los dos altavoces cada uno sobre la palma de la mano le meten sonido grave, elevan el altavoz apoyado con su iman en la palma de la mano asta que quede el aro superior de la estructura por encima de la oreja,(no pegado a la oreja,jejeje,haber si nos quedamos sordos)y vamos subiendo poco a poco el volumen, usando solo frecuencias graves, cuando el bajo golpee notaran que inmediatamente despues se escucha el murmullo de la estructura,un sonido metalico feo, lo que quiero demostrar con esto es que esa estructura se llega a comportar como si fuera una prolongacion de la membrana, algo que no queremos, ya que seria vibracion transmitida directamente y por contaco a la caja,y perdida de presion sonora, ya que esa fuerza no se concentra totalmente en el diafragma, la estructura debe ser como yo diria "silenciosa", su fin es sujetar el cono, nada mas, tiene que ser capaz de absorver y anular esas vibraciones, el sonido solo debe reproducirse en la membrana.


----------



## ferrari

Una pregunta suelta...¿que tan buenos y de donde son los parlantes marca Motech?..por lo menos en éste foro no he visto ninguna referencia y por la red prácticamente tampoco.

Edito para hacer la misma pregunta sobre los parlantes Sound Meyer....si son tan amables.


----------



## zxeth

ferrari dijo:


> Una pregunta suelta...¿que tan buenos y de donde son los parlantes marca Motech?..por lo menos en éste foro no he visto ninguna referencia y por la red prácticamente tampoco.
> 
> Edito para hacer la misma pregunta sobre los parlantes Sound Meyer....si son tan amables.



Jajaja tenes el mismo nick que mi apellido . De los parlantes esos nunca los escuche. 

Repito para el resto. NUNCA DIJE QUE LOS DE ALUMINIO SON MALOS, NI QUE SON MEJORES LOS DE ACERO.

Solo dije que no creia posible que el acero se haya doblado por ponerlo en un agujero. Debe ser que hago bien los huecos de los parlantes (hicimos el audio de la sala de teatro de mi colegio con 5 amplificadores 400w x 2 en 2 ohms. Esto fue en 1er año en carpinteria, cosa que en ese momento no sabia tanto de electronica, y los woofer, siendo de acero, no se doblaron. Es mas, creo que hay unos jharo 15" en ese juego de woofers del cole (no era una maxima calidad, pero en fin era sonido)



En tanto al boss, segun el datasheet (no te dan los thiele, me da mucha bronca), tiene 2500watts maximos, asi que esta bien pensar que puede andar por los 1500watts, y si lo pones mejor, tiene 750watts cada bobina. Ya se que talvez no seran 1500watts, deben ser 900watts, pero 900w por 300$ no lo veo mal


----------



## Tacatomon

ferrari dijo:


> Una pregunta suelta...¿que tan buenos y de donde son los parlantes marca Motech?..por lo menos en éste foro no he visto ninguna referencia y por la red prácticamente tampoco.
> 
> Edito para hacer la misma pregunta sobre los parlantes Sound Meyer....si son tan amables.



Mmm, De los primeros, Ni idea. Realmente si fuesen "Medianamente" buenos, minimo una página web sencilla. Si son de manufactura "China", ni pensarlo...

De la segunda  ¿No será *Meyer Sound?* Que si es así, vaya que si es una marca con leyenda.
http://www.meyersound.com/index.php

Unas fotos serían buenas.
Saludos!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

nadie a dicho que los vallan a doblar, solo digo que se puede llegar a notar esa diferencia si los comparas, claro que los altavoces de hierro, si son buenos, no se va a notar esa diferencia, la unica diferencia sera el precio final, ya que el aluminio es mas caro.

Yo por lo menos nunca he metido un altavoz en una caja con una prensa hidraulica,jajajajaja.
Aun me rio,jajajajaja,solo de pensarlo,jajajajaja,muy bueno ZEXTH.


----------



## juanfilas

ese ruido que escuchas es el motor mal diseñado, no el chasis... que justo coincida con un woofer de mala calidad no me sorprende...



MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> para hacer una buena comparacion entre estructura aluminio vs estructura hierro es muy facil:
> 
> cojan y corten un nervio de aluminio y intenten doblarlo con las manos.Ahora corten otro nervio de hierro y hagan lo mismo.(hablo de los nervios de un altavoz)
> 
> No hace falta llegar a ese extremo pero se lo pueden imaginar lo que ocurrira con uno de hierro,lo doblaran,en cambio uno de aluminio si lo intentan igual se cagan encima haciendo fuerza, por lo tanto es mas rigido,bueno, si lo intentan con un nervio de un blackwidow seguro que no pasa nada, son exageradas esas estructuras,jejejeje.
> 
> ademas asta se puede llegar a escuchar el sonido a metal cuando cojemos un woofer de hierro y le metemos audio, en uno de aluminio no se escucha ese sonido feo, yo he hecho la prueba, me gusta mucho enrredar con las cosas(investigar).Es muy facil, con los dos altavoces cada uno sobre la palma de la mano le meten sonido grave, elevan el altavoz apoyado con su iman en la palma de la mano asta que quede el aro superior de la estructura por encima de la oreja,(no pegado a la oreja,jejeje,haber si nos quedamos sordos)y vamos subiendo poco a poco el volumen, usando solo frecuencias graves, cuando el bajo golpee notaran que inmediatamente despues se escucha el murmullo de la estructura,un sonido metalico feo, lo que quiero demostrar con esto es que esa estructura se llega a comportar como si fuera una prolongacion de la membrana, algo que no queremos, ya que seria vibracion transmitida directamente y por contaco a la caja,y perdida de presion sonora, ya que esa fuerza no se concentra totalmente en el diafragma, la estructura debe ser como yo diria "silenciosa", su fin es sujetar el cono, nada mas, tiene que ser capaz de absorver y anular esas vibraciones, el sonido solo debe reproducirse en la membrana.


----------



## ferrari

Tacatomon dijo:


> Mmm, De los primeros, Ni idea. Realmente si fuesen "Medianamente" buenos, minimo una página web sencilla. Si son de manufactura "China", ni pensarlo...
> 
> De la segunda  ¿No será *Meyer Sound?* Que si es así, vaya que si es una marca con leyenda.
> http://www.meyersound.com/index.php
> 
> Unas fotos serían buenas.
> Saludos![/QUOT
> 
> Sobre los Motech entonces será mejor dejarlos a un lado, y sobre los Meyer Sound procuraré tomar las fotos, ya sabemos ahora que son plena garantía....Saludos


----------



## MAGNETRON27

juanfilas dijo:


> ese ruido que escuchas es el motor mal diseñado, no el chasis... que justo coincida con un woofer de mala calidad no me sorprende...



Haber, he dicho que si son buenos, no se tiene porque escuchar, a no ser que anduvieran a patadas con ellos, por ejemplo tengo un par de JBL que los saque de unas cajas EON 1500, y esos son de hierro, y no suenan a metal, estan bien,no son malos,a esas cajas le puse unos altavoces chinos de 15 " y esos si que suenan a metal cuando golpea el bajo, ya que me los piden mucho prestados, y paso de que me quemen los originales, por eso se los quité y claro está que si llegara a necesitar esas cajas alguna vez le pongo los JBL otra vez, aunque estoy pensando en armarles un cajon a cada uno, ya que para frecuencias medias tengo buenas trompetas y no necesito de las pequeñitas que tienen esas cajas integradas.
Estan bien esos bafles, pero cuando necesito poca potencia uso un par de cajas D.A.S. de 400 WATIOS RMS cada una, que es justo el doble de lo que soportan las JBL, y asi aunque solo lleve esas dos cajas siempre puedo tirar de potencia si es necesario, cosa que con las otras no podia hacer.


----------



## juanfilas

no lei bien que eran buenos, como dije antes, hay excelentes transductores que hacen ruido el motor, este parece un caso

pd: como es el sonido a metal...


----------



## Cacho

Uia... Qué linda ensalada de materiales que se armó 

Primero, el hierro solito (o casi), puro, da como resultado cosas como la ferrita.
Si se le agrega carbono da la famosa fundición o acero, son lo mismo pero con distinta proporción de carbono. Si mal no recuerdo (Estudio y Ensayo de Materiales la hice hace más de 10 años), desde algo como 0,2% hasta un 2% de carbono, es acero y de ahí en adelante es fundición. El porcentaje en este caso no importa.
Entre otras cosas, la fundición es rígida y frágil y el acero es más elástico, pero más caro.

Lo más interesante del aluminio en este caso son la rigidez (por el espesor que se usa de material) y el peso (como es liviano se pueden usar paredes más gruesas), y la ventaja del material es que transmite el calor muy bien. Es un gran disipador puesto alrededor de la bobina.
No es difícil lograr la misma rigidez con un diseño nada complejo hecho en chapa (de acero, que no hay otra porque se partiría si no), lo que sí puede complicar las cosas (como decía Juan más arriba) es esa costumbre de ser magnético que tiene el hierro, aunque no es algo terrible en este caso.
Si es por resonancias y demás, no es tampoco difícil dimensionar los largos y anchos de cada parte para que no tienda a vibrar en determinadas frecuencias.

El material de la campana NO determina que un parlante sea bueno o malo. Una campana de aluminio del espesor de las de chapa da un parlante asquerosamente malo, y es de aluminio...
En cambio, un parlante con una campana de volumen considerable de aluminio disipa mejor el calor, y cuanto más fresca trabaje la bobina, mejor. Ahí me gusta más el asunto.

Fuera de eso... Poco hay de diferencia. Inclusive una campana de fibra de carbono sería muchísimo más resistente que una de acero o aluminio, y hasta más liviana que cualquiera de esas. ¿Por qué no se hacen? Primero que nada, es mala conduciendo el calor. En segunda, es cara.
De ahí que no se usen materiales raros... Si hay "de los comunes" a buen precio.

Inyectar aluminio es (bastante) más caro que estampar chapa, así que sólo en parlantes relativamente caros se usa (y trabajarán más frescos). Para todo lo demás, el acero va perfecto y no tiene diferencias apreciables al oído (en parlantes de la misma categoría, no comparemos un tope de gama con un chino genérico, ¿eh?).

Entonces... Que hagan las campanas de acero o de aluminio no importa, sólo interesa que las hagan bien. Y cada quien tendrá sus propios gustos.

Saludos


----------



## MAGNETRON27

a eso queria yo llegar, que mientras esten bien hechos no importa el material,aunque es verdad que me gusta el aspecto fisico de las estructuras de aluminio, tambien savia del tema del magnetismo y de la disipacion de calor, hay motores que asta tienen aletas como los disipadores, y ese es el proposito que tienen, disipar, tengo en casa altavoces de la marca CETEC GAUS LOUDSPEAKER y todos son de aluminio y tienen aletas en el motor, sobre todo los tweeter, esos parecen turbinas de avion,jajajaja.

tambien es cierto el tema de ruidos en altavoces buenos, como en un RCF de 18" que tengo guardado, el motor hace bastante ruido cuando tiene que desplazarse mucho la membrana, suena el orificio de refrigeracion del motor, resopla y es algo que se nota,supongo que en modelos nuevos lo abran solucionado, aunque metido en un cajon  no se apreciara apenas ese detalle, para montarlo en caja reflex sencilla no valdra, ya que queda la membrana a la vista y se escuchara ese ruido.Tengo pensado montarlo en una caja de speakerplans, la X1, en esa caja el altavoz queda completamente dentro.


----------



## ferrari

Tacatomon dijo:


> Mmm, De los primeros, Ni idea. Realmente si fuesen "Medianamente" buenos, minimo una página web sencilla. Si son de manufactura "China", ni pensarlo...
> 
> De la segunda  ¿No será *Meyer Sound?* Que si es así, vaya que si es una marca con leyenda.
> http://www.meyersound.com/index.php
> 
> Unas fotos serían buenas.
> Saludos!



Efectivamente eran dos parlantes de 18" Meyer Sound, inicialmente me dijo que lo único que tocaba cambiarles era el guardapolvos, o sea el conito pequeño del centro, cuando le respondí que eran para un amigo que sabía de parlantes y que ya venía en camino para verlos me confesó que estaban reparados de la bobina pero que seguían siendo garantía de calidad...obviamente ya ni siquiera tomarle fotos valía la pena.

Por otro lado les hago llegar una fotos que tomamos de unos parlantes que su dueño no recuerda el nombre pero asegura  son de verdadera calidad y que nunca han sido reparados, no tienen ningun nombre visible por lo que tal vez alguien del foro los pueda identificar..de pronto alguien de en el clavo...


----------



## Tacatomon

JAjaaj, Ni pensarlo con el Meyer...

El segundo altavoz, Voy a la segura con un Emience, Pero no especificas de cuantas pulgadas es... Por lo que se ve, parece de 15". Le voy al *Kappa Pro 15LF*. Si no están reparados y el es Par. Van bien. Checa que no estén rotos los conos y que no huelan a quemado cerca del agujero de ventilación del motor magnético.

Saludos!

PS: Me equivoqué en el modelo, el Delta Pro no tiene el Polo Extendido como el Kappa Pro LF


----------



## ferrari

Correcto Taca, son de 15"...será seguir las instrucciones del caso y afinar aparte del oído el olfato..jeje

Si no es gol, mínimo pegó en el palo...


----------



## Tacatomon

En la tercera Foto, se ven algo raras las conexiones del altavoz. En las Series Pro de Eminence, no hay altavoz que tenga ese tipo de conexiones. Todas son del tipo Tornillo a presión como se ven Acá... A menos que sea un modelo de los primeros. Fíjate si a lo largo del imán de ferrita (Su circunferencia) no tiene el modelo del altavoz en forma de una pequeña etiqueta. Los conos por su parte trasera deben de tener un número de serie y cuando no están reparados se ve en las uniones del cono y el centrador una unión perfecta, limpia y sin residuos de pegamento regados. Igualmente por el frente el cubre-polvo se ve bien centrado y sin residuos de pegamento... Como para tener en cuenta antes de hacer nada.

Obviamente esto provoca que el altavoz sea desmontado. Si el dueño se pone algo "Necio" con esto, ya es algo para tomar precauciones.

Saludos!

PS: Me equivoqué, no es Delta Pro, es Kappa Pro LF.


----------



## ferrari

Nada, si no deja desmontarlo sin compromiso  ya no hay nada...la conexión si parece antigua...Taca, con todas éstas precauciones imposible que me metan gato por liebre...ya le contaré como fué con la investigación..

Que casualidad, en éste foro en inglés también tratan exactamente el mismo tema, y todo pasa por el tipo de conexión que tiene el parlante ...

http://www.freespeakerplans.com/ind...sion&Itemid=64&jfile=viewtopic.php&f=7&t=1426



Tacatomon dijo:


> Definitivamente es un buen altavoz. Ahora, acá la encrucijada... Si al probar el conjunto Woofer-Cajón con una potencia decente y no te convence, puedes hacer 2 cosas: Comprar solo el Woofer y hacer una caja a la medida para ellos, o dejar el woofer en la caja y tratar de conseguir el par de la caja para obtener una presión sonora mayor.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> http://www.rcf.it/products/precision-transducers/low-frequency-transducers/l15p540



El caso de los Eminence Kappa tampoco resultó, su dueño no quiso mostrarlos fuera de la caja, me acordé de las recomendaciones de Taca y desistí de cualquier compra, a raíz de todo lo anterior y revisándo mis cuentas volví al proyecto inicial del cajón con parlante RCF de 15"..¿se acuerdan?..

Ver el archivo adjunto 48082

Logré un descuento final, tomé una decisión y lo compré..lo escuchámos con una potencia hechiza de muy regular calidad y me parece que tiene un muy buen potencial, cuando lo pueda traer a mi casa le haré la prueba con la QSC mx1000a que es mi potencia en el momento..me acordé de algún post anterior donde Magnetrón me aconsejaba que para mi sonido con un solo bajo me era suficiente por el momento y por eso lo hice..ojalá funcione todo bien...

Solo por tener la  información correcta , me gustaría saber que tipo caja es..he buscado imagenes parecidas en éste y otros foros y mi diagnóstico mas cercano es .. ¿cajón reflex de rebote?...ya me dirán si estoy equivocado

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

A ese tipo de cajón se le llama Hibrido. Es un Tapped Horn. No estoy muy familiarizado con ello. Fueron famosos hace años (70´s-80`s).
http://www.freespeakerplans.com/mth-46lc.html


----------



## ferrari

Hummmm..viejito si es ..le daré uso y abuso por un tiempito pero me imagino que me tocará hacerme a una caja con una mejor respuesta..y mas moderna!!! para eso tengo que averiguarme bien que tipo de parlante RCF 15"  es, porque  he mirado y existen desde 300w hasta 800w, al parlante no le veo ninguna otra información por lo que no se como saber que potencia en wtts exactamente tiene  (algún instrumento?)y será entonces cuando con su permiso y ayuda me recomienden la caja adecuada...gracias Taca por todo.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Se parece a este
http://www.rcf.it/es_ES/products/precision-transducers/low-frequency-transducers/l15p540

Por que un Mid/Bass No creo que sea. Es de los grandes para Low Frequency.


----------



## ferrari

Ojalá sea mínimo ese, ahora mismo me iré nuevamente y con lupa y todo revisaré muy bien a ver si logro encontrar otra información...

Nop, lo único que pude encontrar es un número en el cono " A1061270".. mas abajito "167"
y en una etiquetica pequeña roja "8 ohmnios", ya investigué por la red sin ningún resultado...está dificil saber los watts reales de éste altavoz RCF..


----------



## Tacatomon

WOwowo, Que imán tan cabrón!!! Te digo, me la juego a que es el L15P540. Viendo las fotos de la pagina web te das cuenta. Es un Sendo Woofer de 15" 

PS: Me pasa por la cabeza que podría ser una copia... Pero, Naaaaa. Es muy improbable... Aunque todo es posible en estos tiempos


----------



## sornyacolores

Tacatomon dijo:


> Como siempre, mi recomendación es: Evita Gastos dobles y ve por lo bueno de una sola Vez. Ya sabemos de la calidad de Peavey, y la excelente calidad/precio de Eminence. lástima que no encuentres altavoces tan fácilmente. Acá me mi ciudad me pasó lo mismo y no pude hacerme de 1 Par de altavoces de 15". Los Delta Pro 15A
> 
> Saludos!




Los RADSON son chinos o nacionales??


----------



## Tacatomon

La Radson hasta donde me han dicho, Es nacional.

http://www.industriasradson.com.mx/quienessomos.html


----------



## ferrari

Tacatomon dijo:


> WOwowo, Que imán tan cabrón!!! Te digo, me la juego a que es el L15P540. Viendo las fotos de la pagina web te das cuenta. Es un Sendo Woofer de 15"
> 
> PS: Me pasa por la cabeza que podría ser una copia... Pero, Naaaaa. Es muy improbable... Aunque todo es posible en estos tiempos



Jajaja!! bien por lo del imán , mal por lo de si de pronto es copia , partiendo que sea la referencia correcta en las especificaciones dice ..

Program Power: 1000 W AES 
Power handling capacity: 500 W AES 

Cual de las dos vienen a ser los Watts reales?...


----------



## Tacatomon

La de los 500W se me hace más coherente. Definitivamente un imán de 1000W tendría que ser como el Double Stacked del Peavey Low Max.

Acá una cosa *Bien Clara*:
Una cosa es que un transductor soporte cierta potencia (100W, 800W, 1000W) Y otra cosa es la potencia que soporta* Sin comprometer daños mecánicos al usarlo en determinado cajón.
*
Para ir a cosas gráficas, te dejo los diseños de referencia para el Altavoz Eminence Sigma Pro-18A. Ahí caerás en la cuenta de la relación entre el *Xmax, Potencia y tamaño de la caja (Prestaciones).

*http://www.eminence.com/pdf/Sigma_Pro_18A_2_cab.pdf

Saludos*.

*PS: Es todavía más remarcado el "Problema" con el "Super" altavoz Omega Pro-18A de unos 800W "Térmicos"


----------



## ferrari

A estudiar se dijo...y por lo visto me tocó la primera clase en Chino mandarín...jeje, mentiras Taca, es un tema cada vez mas interesante todo lo concerniente al sonido profesional, es mucho lo aprendido y mucho pero muuuuuuuuuucho mas por aprender...Gracias.


----------



## sornyacolores

Tacatomon dijo:


> La Radson hasta donde me han dicho, Es nacional.
> 
> http://www.industriasradson.com.mx/quienessomos.html




Tengo unas trompetas radson que me "las pedi prestadas y nunca las devolvi" de mi secundaria jeje. Son buenas pero he visto que empezaron a sacar audifonos. seria cuestion de ver


----------



## Tacatomon

Mmm, Con cuidado. Siempre el chilango saca copia de las copias de las copias de las copias...


----------



## dandany

Les hago un par de preguntas porque estoy en duda ya que no hay mucha variedad en 18'' en mi país (variedad buena y barata jeje) nose por cual decidirme ya que estaba por comprar unos Paudio de 18''(hp-18) y los sacaron de publicación...los que ahora me decidí que puedo terminar usándolos con esta caja:
http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-18.html
Y estos los posibles adquiridos jaja:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-115281525-parlante-audiosonic-wh-1885-18-pulgadas-600w-rms-oferta-_JM_   Esos son los que menos me convencen...(antes la misma publicación decían que tenían 104db/@1m)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-113109306-parlante-american-vox-av-1810-18-1000w-rms-clon-rcf-_JM_  (Estos que parecen de imagen de buena calidad...pero no dan datos de sensibilidad y eso me trae desconfianza ya que es un dato esencial)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-113111023-parlante-american-vox-av-1805-18-700w-rms-clon-bc-_JM_ (y estos que son clones de B&C para mi me estan cargando....son igual al de arriba... y sigue sin dar datos el mismo vendedor seguro porque dice que es clon RCF y B&C algunos se lo van a comprar)


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-116888485-parlante-american-vox-av-1844-18-pulgadas-1000w-_JM_ (por ultimo otro American Vox siempre me confundo con el nombre de un celular viejo que tuve (AudioVox) que tiene pinta similar el cono a el AudioSonic el primero de todos nuevamente no da datos de sencibilidad y potencia un POQUITO cara)

http://www.audiotienda.com.ar/?p=productsMore&iProduct=2113 (tenemos también el XPRO que compre ya 2 series de 15'' no me decepcionaron para nada como el horn y como en reflex's según comentaros son excelentes en las cajas mt1 1810 de EV yo tengo 2 de aquellos 15'' en cajas hibidas ARLS y dan linda pegada  no encuentro similitud a nada...dicen que los copiaron a los selenium pero no veo similitud para mi son únicos..pero nunca probé 18'' de estos)

http://www.audiotienda.com.ar/?p=productsMore&iProduct=436
http://www.audiotienda.com.ar/?p=productsMore&iProduct=435 (luego tenemos los jahro que se fabrican aqui en argentina nunca los he probado escuche malos comentarios de algunos que los compraron pero hace poco compre 2 de 8 y dicen made in china estos la serie jl según dicen son fabricados en argentina con las matrices de cono y campana de los LEEA eso me inspiran confianza mas que los otros pero igual hay que compararlos)


En fin el amplificador que voy a usar es un Apogee Clase D de 300w por canal a 8ohm
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-116121045-amplificador-apogee-900w-rms-1-unidad-de-rack-profesional-_JM_


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-114487736-potencia-nbaudio-modelo-1200-2400-w-de-maxima-potencia-_JM_ o capas esa tambien use.. nunca la escuche pero parece buena


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Vamos, cuando dice clon quiere decir falsificacion, chinorro, trucho, de lo peor,jejeje, los conectas a la salida de audio del amplificador interno del televisor y se queman,jajajaja.

Recuerda mirar bien el damping factor de las etapas de potencia, aunque no lo parezca es importante a baja frecuencia, cuanto mas alto el valor mejor.Los clase D tienen un valor bastante alto y salen mas baratos.


----------



## dandany

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Vamos, cuando dice clon quiere decir falsificacion, chinorro, trucho, de lo peor,jejeje, los conectas a la salida de audio del amplificador interno del televisor y se queman,jajajaja.
> 
> Recuerda mirar bien el damping factor de las etapas de potencia, aunque no lo parezca es importante a baja frecuencia, cuanto mas alto el valor mejor.Los clase D tienen un valor bastante alto y salen mas baratos.



No es tan asi como decis vos, los parlantes chinos tienen una calidad aceptable...y para mi es buena yo solo quería una opinión de la lista que deje si los conoces opina pero si no,no!
PD.Tuve muchos parlantes chinos lleno de marcas raras y tienen 10 años andando con su potencia limite  y si te fijas paginas anteriores los parlantes chinos ,truchos,falsificaciones,tienen buen rendimiento.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

no quise ofender a nadie,solo hice un comentario gracioso, yo tambien tengo algun parlante chino  desde hace muchos años, y tiene buen rendimiento, no es tan bueno como uno original, pero aguantan el maltrato y los errores de alguna mano inquieta sobre el control del volumen,jejeje.


----------



## Cacho

Dandany, llamá a Audio Sudamericana si estás buscando American Vox. Son los distribuidores de la marca.

Si no me equivoco, la página es audiosudamericana.com y el tel (011) 4605-1779/1696 si no lo cambiaron.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

dandany dijo:


> Les hago un par de preguntas porque estoy en duda ya que no hay mucha variedad en 18'' en mi país (variedad buena y barata jeje) nose por cual decidirme ya que estaba por comprar unos Paudio de 18''(hp-18) y los sacaron de publicación...los que ahora me decidí que puedo terminar usándolos con esta caja:
> http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-18.html
> Y estos los posibles adquiridos jaja:
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-115281525-parlante-audiosonic-wh-1885-18-pulgadas-600w-rms-oferta-_JM_   Esos son los que menos me convencen...(antes la misma publicación decían que tenían 104db/@1m)
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-113109306-parlante-american-vox-av-1810-18-1000w-rms-clon-rcf-_JM_  (Estos que parecen de imagen de buena calidad...pero no dan datos de sensibilidad y eso me trae desconfianza ya que es un dato esencial)
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-113111023-parlante-american-vox-av-1805-18-700w-rms-clon-bc-_JM_ (y estos que son clones de B&C para mi me estan cargando....son igual al de arriba... y sigue sin dar datos el mismo vendedor seguro porque dice que es clon RCF y B&C algunos se lo van a comprar)
> 
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-116888485-parlante-american-vox-av-1844-18-pulgadas-1000w-_JM_ (por ultimo otro American Vox siempre me confundo con el nombre de un celular viejo que tuve (AudioVox) que tiene pinta similar el cono a el AudioSonic el primero de todos nuevamente no da datos de sencibilidad y potencia un POQUITO cara)
> 
> http://www.audiotienda.com.ar/?p=productsMore&iProduct=2113 (tenemos también el XPRO que compre ya 2 series de 15'' no me decepcionaron para nada como el horn y como en reflex's según comentaros son excelentes en las cajas mt1 1810 de EV yo tengo 2 de aquellos 15'' en cajas hibidas ARLS y dan linda pegada  no encuentro similitud a nada...dicen que los copiaron a los selenium pero no veo similitud para mi son únicos..pero nunca probé 18'' de estos)
> 
> http://www.audiotienda.com.ar/?p=productsMore&iProduct=436
> http://www.audiotienda.com.ar/?p=productsMore&iProduct=435 (luego tenemos los jahro que se fabrican aqui en argentina nunca los he probado escuche malos comentarios de algunos que los compraron pero hace poco compre 2 de 8 y dicen made in china estos la serie jl según dicen son fabricados en argentina con las matrices de cono y campana de los LEEA eso me inspiran confianza mas que los otros pero igual hay que compararlos)
> 
> 
> En fin el amplificador que voy a usar es un Apogee Clase D de 300w por canal a 8ohm
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-116121045-amplificador-apogee-900w-rms-1-unidad-de-rack-profesional-_JM_
> 
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-114487736-potencia-nbaudio-modelo-1200-2400-w-de-maxima-potencia-_JM_ o capas esa tambien use.. nunca la escuche pero parece buena




¿No hay Eminence por donde resides? Por donde se vea, lo mejor en relación Calidad/Precio. Trata de buscarlos.

Saludos_!!!

PS: De los altavoces mostrados... No me convence ninguno. Simplemente por que no los he trabajado. Parece ser que Pipa09 usa Algunos American Vox. Si platicaras con el te podría decir que tan buenos son.


----------



## dandany

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> no quise ofender a nadie,solo hice un comentario gracioso, yo tambien tengo algun parlante chino  desde hace muchos años, y tiene buen rendimiento, no es tan bueno como uno original, pero aguantan el maltrato y los errores de alguna mano inquieta sobre el control del volumen,jejeje.



No me ofendiste en lo absoluto..solo defendía algo que creo que es bueno aparentemente.. nada mas jaja!


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Algo de bueno tiene, si, pero como todo, el uso que se le da a ese tipo de altavoces es mas bien para salir del paso, ya que en el momento de necesitarlos quiza no hay suficiente plata para unos de buena calidad y marca, pero su funcion la cumplen, y en muchos casos mejor de lo que se espera, y asi es que una vez montados no los cambias asta que un dia por capricho te compras unos cervin o unos peavey, pero los chinos los sigues guardando y asta les cojes cariño ya que no rebentaron ni te dejaron tirado, pero es cuestion de suerte tambien, pueden tocarte imitaciones muy malas, ami me paso con una imitacion de eminence, no me duraron nada, por el precio de dos casi hubiera comprado uno original, aun asi tengo por casa algun altavoz de 15" imitando cervin, y nunca me dieron problemas, aguantaron de todo, asta lluvia aguantaron.


----------



## ferrari

Compañeros,  una pregunta que en realidad aún no me queda clara después de leer varios post del foro..¿ son o no mejores los Twiteers bala que los drivers para audio semi o profesional?...lo comento  porque estoy en procura de cambiar mis brillos por algo mejor y entre las posibilidades están unos Twitteer bala como los de las fotos ...en algún post también encontré que alguien utiliza ambos..los bala para los agudos y los drivers para los ¨medios altos¨??? , de ahí mi confusión. Gracias y saludos.


----------



## cellyne antonio

Compañeros soy nuevo en el foro tengo una pregunta para hacerles y a ver si me puedan colaborar tengo dos parlantes marca blast king los cuales no tengo parametros de el referencia BKW 1895d no e encontrado informacion de ellos nada mas se que son de 400w bobina de 3 pulgadas quisiera saber que potencia rms son 
espero que me colaboren


----------



## edwindj

hola amigo yo tenia tweeter balas antes y ahora utilizo dirver y el sonido mejoro pa que. Los driver suenan menos chichones que los tweeter bala. 

pero eso tambien  va en costos ya que con los tweeter bala no me puedo quejar de ellos suenan mejor que los tweeter esos estilo motorola. saludos viejo.



ferrari dijo:


> Compañeros, una pregunta que en realidad aún no me queda clara después de leer varios post del foro..¿ son o no mejores los Twiteers bala que los drivers para audio semi o profesional?...lo comento porque estoy en procura de cambiar mis brillos por algo mejor y entre las posibilidades están unos Twitteer bala como los de las fotos ...en algún post también encontré que alguien utiliza ambos..los bala para los agudos y los drivers para los ¨medios altos¨??? , de ahí mi confusión. Gracias y saludos.


----------



## ferrari

Entonces creo que hice bien, compré dos driver Selenium D220TI, aún no los he instalado pues la idea es tratar de que queden con su propia potencia, vamos a ver si se puede.

Muchas gracias Edwin por responder. Saludos.


----------



## sammy89

Amigos del foro tengo una consulta que tal suenan y salen los parlantes  (B Y L)  alguno a escuchado sobre ellos


----------



## KERLY

quemas compañeros del foro mi pregunta es la misma que tal son los parlantes byl , estuve por el centro y los observe tome la referencia y no la encuetro por ninguna parte y se ven prometedores

Datos: 
RSP3018
18" 
4" 
8ohm
140 oz 
2200w
$395.000 pesos colombianos

tengo como ganas de comprarlos pero quiero mas informacion les agradezco


----------



## KERLY

buenos compañeros despues de tanta espera ya tengo mis primeras clo de unidades de parlantes... y depues de averiguar bastante  no son b&l como dice , son un clon exacto de unos de un b&c o RFC , y los produce una firma llamada american audio, llamados en otro lados como american vox etc, en resumen como lo esperaba se portaron de maravilla en las primeras pruevas realizadas en mis clon cv tanto a 8 como 4 ohm con una fuente dc de 45+45 hasta 145+145 ya se imaginaran la presion slp ta vakanaen el ultimo nivel de 150+150 a 4 ohm:shock en fin me boy por dos pares de cv mas    continuara.... hablamos


----------



## aldemarar

yo hubiese comprado eminence bale lo mismo y es mejor


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Justamente eso queria preguntar,son tan buenos como parecen los Eminence? puede ser que arme todo un sistema y ando mirando con buenos ojos a esta marca,que me pueden decir?


----------



## nachoti

Los Eminence no parecen, son buenos. No te van a decepcionar y concuerdo con Aldemarar, me voy por los Eminence a ojo cerrado tienen la mejor relación costo/beneficio que uno puede encontrar

Saludos,


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Para los sub de 18" no se que modelo comprar de Eminence,veo poca eficiencia en bajas frecuencias...


----------



## Tacatomon

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Para los sub de 18" no se que modelo comprar de Eminence,veo poca eficiencia en bajas frecuencias...



¿Eficiencia en bajas Frecuencias? Woofer + Bass Reflex No. Va más por el Lado de un Horn. Jugando con los modelos Pro de Eminence, el Sigma Pro es al que más jugo le he sacado (SPL Vs Xmax Vs f3) Ahora, si lo que se quieren graves buenos, el Definimax 4018LF... estos 2 en Bass Reflex!

Saludos!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

En cuanto pueda comprar entro y pregunto nuevamente a ver que es lo mas conveniente.gracias!


----------



## KERLY

Estuve averiguando éstos Eminen... pero no los había ,  igual  a menudo  por éstos lados no se ve parlante de muy buena calidad , conté con suerte que me tope con éstos.... igual no me arrepiento  para nada,  tanto así que en las pruebas que he hecho en éstos dias me emocionó para meterle la ficha grande a éste proyecto del nuevo sonido que llegara a mi valle , lento , pero firme , muy pronto les mostraré imágenes  de mis nuevas cv clon 10  para un total de 12 , ando a la compra de las láminas.... hablamos .


----------



## aldemarar

KERLY dijo:


> Estuve averiguando estos Eminen .. pero no los habia  igual  a menudo  por estos lados no se ve parlante de muy buena calidad conte con suerte que me tope con estos.... igual no me arrepiento  para nada tanto asi que enlas pruevas que he hecho en estos dias me emociono pa meterle laficha grade a este proyecto  del nuevo sonido que llegara ami valle  lento pero firme  muy pronto lemostrare imagenes  de mis nuevas cv clon 10  para un total de 12  ando el compra de las laminas.... hablamos



No te arrepientes porque todabia no los has usado esos parlantes b&l son malos son genericos lo que pasa como la gente ya se esta dando cuenta y estan comprando parlantes buenos como rcf b&c eminence entre otros los chinitos esos que no se dan por vencidos con sus bainas malas estan imitando la construccion de los rcf y los b&c.ojala y te salgan buenos pero te repito mejor es ir a la fija yo trabajo con eminence y la verdad es que esos si son garantia
saludos


----------



## sammy89

aldemarar una consulta tu Me puedes informar  en que almacenes  en barranquilla consigo los populares avc  para ver si hago una cotización


----------



## KERLY

aldemarar dijo:


> no te arrepientes porque todabia no los as usado esos parlantes b&l son malos son genericos lo que pasa como la gente ya se esta dando cuenta y estan comprando parlantes buenos como rcf b&c eminence entre otros los chinitos esos que no se dan por vencidos con sus bainas malas estan imitando la construccion de los rcf y los b&c.ojala y te salgan buenos pero te repito mejor es ir a la fija yo trabajo con eminence y la verdad es que esos si son garantia
> saludos



Quemas compaÑero  aldemarar gusto en saludarlo, gracias por la observacion me hubiera gustado haber escuhado eso cuando le mande el mensaje...en mi afan  de tener mi 1er par de 18 pero igual antes de comprarlos me informe bastante con los compaÑeros de por aca de la zona centro los que trabajan en este medio del sonido principalmente los que reembobinan parlantes y me dieron buena positiva ...bueno igual todabia no boy comprar los parlantes y como ando elavorando mis clon cv eso meda algo de tiempo para reemplantear esta proxima compra y te digo algo de pronto no tenga la experiencia en sonido desde un punto devista profesional como los grande...ese slp en combinacion con las cv  reproducen un bajo lo que se llama lindo y potente y  el la  candela que han llevado en estos dias atoda mecha  y estan  intactos por lo que en casos anteriores he quemado parlantes  haciendo pequeÑas prueva  y estos no ivan a ser la eseccion pero si quemarlos claro esta  igula todabia no me arrepiento , cuando me arrepienta le comento yo le comento el porque hablamos compaÑeros estamos en c o n t a c t o . . .


----------



## aldemarar

compañero me alegra que te hallan pasado la primera prueba tus b&l estaremos pendiente y ya sabes cualquier cosa a la orden men


----------



## Carlos Salinas Ticona

hola a todos yo también tengo mese problema con los medios por que he visto en varios planos que  le dan esa forma a la boca de la salida del parlante, como también he visto en otros planos de parlantes para medios  que lo construyen con forma de corneta,creo que lo ideal seria probar para ver que sucede con el parlante su rango de frecuencias  se especifica o si aumenta la fuerza del sonido


----------



## masaru

Hola , lo que estas buscando se llama bocina exponencial , se logra comprimiendo el sonido en la garganta. Se consigue un alto rendimiento alrededor del 50%.contra 20 o 25 % de las cajas convencionales.  Tiene un sonido peculiar , no es hi-fi.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Pregunto aca porque la verdad no se donde mas hacerlo,no tengo experiencia con el winsd y queria hacer una pregunta,para un parlante de 18",cuanto mas litros tenga la caja mejor o tantos litros pasa a ser malo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Pregunto aca porque la verdad no se donde mas hacerlo,no tengo experiencia con el winsd y queria hacer una pregunta,para un parlante de 18",cuanto mas litros tenga la caja mejor o tantos litros pasa a ser malo?



Y...depende de los parámetros T/S del parlante y de lo que te diga el WinISD


----------



## Tacatomon

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Pregunto aca porque la verdad no se donde mas hacerlo,no tengo experiencia con el winsd y queria hacer una pregunta,para un parlante de 18",cuanto mas litros tenga la caja mejor o tantos litros pasa a ser malo?



Acá tienes un pequeño tutorial para el WinISD.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/tutwinISD/tut.html

Saludos!


----------



## wilman78

Alguien en barranquilla, bogota o medellin sabe el precio del parlante B&C 18TBX100, es para unos clones Cerwin AB36, ya que estos parlantes son los mas indicados para este tipo de cajas, agradeceria el dato


----------



## aldemarar

wilman78 dijo:


> Alguien en barranquilla, bogota o medellin sabe el precio del parlante B&C 18TBX100, es para unos clones Cerwin AB36, ya que estos parlantes son los mas indicados para este tipo de cajas, agradeceria el dato



busca el telefono de almacenes miche barranquilla ellos los venden,el de 18 deve estar entre 800mil a 900mil


----------



## wilman78

Gracias aldemarar
Ya los averigué en Miche, pero tienen un mejor precio en World Music en Bogota.
Pienso comprar estos parlantes ya que esta comprobado que son los mejores para las CV, incluso en las originales les cambian el que traen de fabrica y suenan mejor y mas duro.


----------



## aldemarar

wilman78 dijo:


> Gracias aldemarar
> Ya los averigué en Miche, pero tienen un mejor precio en World Music en Bogota.
> Pienso comprar estos parlantes ya que esta comprobado que son los mejores para las CV, incluso en las originales les cambian el que traen de fabrica y suenan mejor y mas duro.



bueno primera ves que escucho algo a si de que quiten los parlantes originales cv 
lo otro es que por haca usan mas el rcf p300 por que es de mas combate que el tbx 
y te cuento que el rcf suena durisimo en esa caja


----------



## zxeth

Bueno, estoy con ganas de hacer un buen proyecto, que suene relativamente bien y que se vea excelente. Queria preguntarles, que tipo de parlantes son estos? Ver el archivo adjunto 48295

Por lo que tengo entendido es un woofer de cupula pero no encuentro por ningun lado con este nombre, alguien sabe algun otro nombre y/o marca? Muchas gracias


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

zxeth dijo:


> Por lo que tengo entendido es un woofer de cupula pero no encuentro por ningun lado con este nombre, alguien sabe algun otro nombre y/o marca?


Es un altavoz de fabricante dedicado al Car Audio, especialmente para frecuencias de medios. PowerBass: http://www.powerbassusa.com/4xl-65-92-65-mid-range


----------



## zxeth

Yo habia visto otros en otro proyecto en el cual el cono era amarillo y tenia tambien la cupula, no me acuerdo donde


----------



## aldemarar

por haca hay unos que se le quita esa parte plateada para usarlos en bajo y con la balita esa se usa para medios, la marca es mte


----------



## yoelmauri

Hola, que tal? estoy por armar 2 cajas con parlante de 18" (todavia nose si frontales o invertidas) son para pasar musica, asi que me interesa que sean faciles de transportar y que me rindan lo mas posible. Bueno, por el momento me tengo que decidir por que parlante comprar, estoy entre:
- selenium 18ws600: http://www.selenium.com.br/site/assets/produtosfinal/971_pdfManual.pdf
- selenium 18sws800: http://www.selenium.com.br/site/assets/produtosfinal/970_pdfManual.pdf
y como otra opcion tengo un amigo que me vende unos parlantes eminence usados, que estan en buen estado, estos los consigo casi a mitad de precio que los selenium, he leido en este tema que hay varios modelos de eminence, la verdad nose que modelo seran estos ya que en el parlante no figura, le saque unas foto al parlante, en los adjuntos se ven.
Queria saber la opinion de uds sobre que parlante sera mejor..
Espero la respuesta..
Gracias!


----------



## Tacatomon

Esos Altavoces, son similares a los Viejos Prosound (Fabricados por... Eminence!). Normalmente son iguales a las Actuales Eminence Omega Pro 18-A en parámetros.

Mira esta caja, quizás te pueda interesar. Va bien con altavoces Eminence.

http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-18.html


----------



## yoelmauri

Gracias Tacatomon por la respuesta, antes de pasar a la caja y a la potencia con la cual lo voy a usar..
Una lastima, esperaba que tenga 99db de sensibilidad, vi que estos tienen 97..
Lo selenium tienen 98. La verdad no escuche ninguno, me tengo que decidir en estos dias ya que vendi mis viejos bafles y tengo que armar unos nuevos si o si..
Los selenium los puse en la lista porque tengo unos 15pw3 y unos driver 220ti y la verdad me gusta la relacion calidad precio..
Ahora uds cual comprarian supongamos que fueran todos nuevos al mismo precio..

Los selenium los consigo a $1265 pesos argentinos cada uno (el modelo mas chico)
y los eminence a $700 cada uno, usados pero en buen estado..

Otra cosita mas: vi que los eminence dicen 800w, seran reales? o será alguna medida extraña..

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Si, la potencia es "Real" en cierto modo. Pero en términos de Excursión lineal (Xmax) limita mucho más que cualquier otra cosa.

Esos Omega Pro, en BR no puedes empujarlos más allá de 300W. Limita la Excursión y hay que llegar a un compromiso. Por eso es que son ideales para cajas eficientes, como las Horn Loaded.

Tampoco los Selenium destacan por su Xmax. Un altavoz eficiente y con buenas relaciones en BR es el Sigma Pro 18-A de Eminence. Tiene buena eficiencia y una relación de Xmax agradable. Como para simular un buen rato con WinISD.

La caja "Cubo18" goza de buena reputación. Trabaja con una gran variedad de altavoces y necesita de una sola tabla entera para su elaboración. Además, que tiene más ganancia que un BR sencillo usando el mismo altavoz como comparación.

El Omega Pro trabajaría bien.

http://www.freespeakerplans.com/ind...topic.php&option=com_jfusion&Itemid=64#p15133


----------



## yoelmauri

Tacatomon, te agradezco por la dedicacion de tus respuestas, me estas ayudando mucho, estuve investigando pero no logro entender bien que es la excursion lineal (xmax) y tampoco que es BR..

Por otra parte los sigma pro a de eminence los consigo nuevos a: $1160 menos que los selenium nuevos.. un poco mas que los otros eminence usados.. pero si el gasto vale la pena lo puedo llegar a asumir..

Tengo pensados tirarlo con esta potencia:

http://www.americanpro-audio.com/index.php?idprod=27

esta tambien el modelo 3600 que es mas grande, esa es otra opcion, pero tambien mas cara.. calculo que voy a comprar la 2600..

Ahora teniendo esas opciones.. que parlante me convendria? (por lo que me decis lo usaria en la caja cubo 18, estuve leyendo y me estoy convenciendo)

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

BR es Bass Reflex.

Xmax es el limite de excursión que tiene el altavoz. Es decir, el límite en "mm" que puede desplazarse hacia arriba y abajo.

Para una idea concreta de parámetro Xmax y su relación con el diseño del bafle. El manual de diseño del Omega Pro te ayudará a entenderlo (Y por que éste se debe de usar en cajas de alta eficiencia y no BR, Aparece simulado como "Cone Displacement" a determinada potencia.)

http://www.eminence.com/pdf/Omega_Pro_18A_cab.pdf

La ventaja que tiene las cajas BR es que pueden ser muy moldeables en cuanto al diseño, de acuerdo al altavoz. Inclusive se puede predecir la Respuesta en Frecuencia sin tener que comprar altavoz alguno, basta con solo Simularlo.

A como pinta... Yo siempre me inclino por el lado económico. Si esos Altavoces que te ofrecen están en buen estado, sin reparación. Adelante. Donde quiera que los pongas van a sonar y bien.

Acá más detalles del Cubo 18
http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-18.html

Y unas fotos...
http://img843.imageshack.us/g/cubo1812.jpg/
Parece un Delta Pro 18 El altavoz.

Por cierto, yo estoy por deshacerme de mi par de CerwinVega AB36 por lo incomodas que son de transportar esas cajas. Reciclaré los Altavoces y para evitarme quedar parado, como primera opción de sustituto tengo al Cubo18. Los altavoces no tienen datos, así que me vería obligado a medirlos si quiero sacarles el jugo, pero estoy seguro de que estando en esas cajas algo han de sonar. Ya con el tiempo, se adquieren los altavoces adecuados. Si algo me gusta del Cubo, es su tamaño compacto y mantienen más SPL sobre un BR.

Saludos!


----------



## yoelmauri

Mil Gracias Tacatomon, me es de mucha ayuda tu explicación, ya que un gasto asi son varias noches que tengo que pasar musica, no es cuestion de comprar cualquier cosa y despues arrepentirme..

La caja, me gusta, y seguramente la voy a hacer.. ya que cumple con las 2 cosas que me interesan: que sea pequeña y que rinda lo mas posible.

En cuanto al parlante, me gustan los 99db del sigma pro a, porque con menos potencia suenan mas que uno con 97db, es asi no? (me estoy interiorizando en este tema)..

Ahora la unica duda es: la potencia seguramente va a ser la: american pro concert series 2600, pondria los dos bafles en un canal. Esta potencia tira 850w en 4ohm con lo que tendria 425 w para cada parlante.. Esto seria lo ideal para los eminences estos usados? ya que si tomo los datos de los omega pro, son de 800w. Osea para aclarar, mi duda es: lo mas seguro es que compre la potencia esa.. estos parlantes van a andar bien con esta potencia, o necesitan algo mas grande que los mueva?
Sino, tambien tengo la opcion de comprar una potencia mas grande, o cambiar por los otros parlantes eminence, pero cualquiera de las 2 opciones me implica un gasto mayor..

Pd: mi amigo me asegura que el no reparó los parlantes, aunque ya los compró usados (actualmente los usa y funcionan bien) alguna pauta para darme cuenta si estan reparados?

Gracias!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

yoelmauri dijo:


> Mil Gracias Tacatomon, me es de mucha ayuda tu explicación, ya que un gasto asi son varias noches que tengo que pasar musica, no es cuestion de comprar cualquier cosa y despues arrepentirme..
> 
> La caja, me gusta, y seguramente la voy a hacer.. ya que cumple con las 2 cosas que me interesan: que sea pequeña y que rinda lo mas posible.
> 
> En cuanto al parlante, me gustan los 99db del sigma pro a, porque con menos potencia suenan mas que uno con 97db, es asi no? (me estoy interiorizando en este tema)..
> 
> Ahora la unica duda es: la potencia seguramente va a ser la: american pro concert series 2600, pondria los dos bafles en un canal. Esta potencia tira 850w en 4ohm con lo que tendria 425 w para cada parlante.. Esto seria lo ideal para los eminences estos usados? ya que si tomo los datos de los omega pro, son de 800w. Osea para aclarar, mi duda es: lo mas seguro es que compre la potencia esa.. estos parlantes van a andar bien con esta potencia, o necesitan algo mas grande que los mueva?
> Sino, tambien tengo la opcion de comprar una potencia mas grande, o cambiar por los otros parlantes eminence, pero cualquiera de las 2 opciones me implica un gasto mayor..
> 
> Pd: mi amigo me asegura que el no reparó los parlantes, aunque ya los compró usados (actualmente los usa y funcionan bien) alguna pauta para darme cuenta si estan reparados?
> 
> Gracias!!!



Para darte cuenta si son reparados, revisa la unión del Cono con la bobina en la parte posterior. Debe de ser una unión limpia. Sin pegamento regado. Además de que los conos deben de ser idénticos en los 2 altavoces.

El amplificador va bien, pero de cierto es que, en los rangos más altos de la música no va a dar. Para esos Altavoces Eminence de 800W (Omega Pro), en el entorno profesional, se acostumbra 1 y media vez la potencia nominal del altavoz Para ir cubiertos en todo pasaje musical sin Clip en los amplificadores. De antemano, la Caja Cubo18 Necesita un Crossover de paso alto seteado en aprox 40Hz, esto para no dañar los altavoces por sobre-excursión.


----------



## yoelmauri

Buenisimo!!! mañana reviso bien los parlantes y si esta todo original los compro!
Cuando vea el tema de la potencia tambien tengo la opcion de la concert 3600 que tira 1350 por canal en 4ohms.. pero bueno eso lo vere mas adelante.

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Pregunto aca a ver si alguien me sabe decir,para el 31 queme uno de mis Leea 15" 300w y el otro quedo hablando bolu***** como eso fue a la tarde y el sonido lo necesitaba para la noche sali corriendo a comprar algo,solo consegui Selenium 15"PW6,la verdad muy conforme con el rendimiento y se aguantaron la c***da a palos cosa que los Leea no,ahora una pregunta,no se cuanta potencia les estoy mandando pero la cosa es que el iman no se podia tocar de lo caliente que estaban,hasta cuando se puede decir que es "normal" que caliente????


----------



## zxeth

hasta que haya olor a resistencia quemada jajajajaja. El parlante te va a decir, por ejemplo, 150w RMS, esos  150watts son los normales de uso, pero despues de un rato te va a empezar a calentar, entonces vos le tendrias que dar alrededor de 4/5 o 3/4 de la potencia que dice ahi, no va a sonar tan fuerte pero no va a distorcionar y no va a caletar nada. Si tu parlante te dice la potencia pico no te va a quedar otra que adivinar, la potencia pico es la potencia que se aguanta el parlante en tiempos chicos, es para darte cuenta que no tenes que llegar nunca a esa potencia. Suele ser 2, 3 o 5 veces mas grande que la rms


----------



## sektor8

claro mis parlantes dicen 1200w pero son de pico lo normal es 600 wtss.... aun asi suena biem...


----------



## salomon103

Los parlantes tienen su potencia continua y su potencia programada puede ser por ejemplo 300w continuos y 600w de programa. (esto como es sabido se hace sometiendo el parlante a horas de pruebas sin que degrade la bobina ni los demas componentes moviles) Con esta referencia podemos decir que podemos meterle sin ningun problema a este parlante 450w. Pero tambien es muy importante otro punto que marcan los fabricantes y este es el rango de frecuencia que soporta el parlante principalmente el limite en la sección de bajos, pues este esta tambien determinado por la frecuencia de resonancia del altavoz.

Por ejemplo si el altavoz aguanta la potencia mencionada anteriormente, y tiene su rango de frecuencia de 56hz a 4500hz y si el corte de nuestro crossover lo mantenemos en este rango y ademas le ponemos un amplificador que nos da 450w. Con esto no tendremos ningún problema.

Pero si por el contrario usamos lo mismo pero no hacemos corte de frecuencia, sino que lo ponemos a full rango. Entonces podemos deducir que ya este parlante no soporta los 450w en promedio, sino que ahora estimamos que aguanta menos watts unos 300w a lo máximo y a oido ya que tendremos que estar atentos a la distorcion del sonido para no dañar nuestro altavoz.

OPINEN...


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Por ahi no me explique bien,los parlantes son de 400w RMS,800w music,1600w peak,los use con unas potencias que en puente acusan 550w RMS,el led de clip parpadeaba asi que practicamente estaban al tope,el conjunto magnetico practicamente no se podia tocar,estaban cortadas con el ultracurve en 110hz a 1500hz con L/R 24db abajo y 48db arriba,( abajo estan los sub de 18" y arriba drivers de 2") puede ser que al estar cortadas tan alto en 110hz y el cono practicamente no se mueve entonces no ventila? sera mejor cortarlas un poco mas bajo o darle otra pendiente asi se mueven mas????


----------



## salomon103

Creo que esta bien como lo manejas, ademas si suenan bien mejor. Sobre el calentamiento, no logro una explicacion, puesto que al tener tal cantidad de calor el conjunto magnético es muy probable que la bobina este quemada, pero si aun funciona perfectamente este altavoz, estamos hablando de una bocina con excelentes materiales...
... o que otros nos den otro argumento.


----------



## zxeth

Medi la bobina del parlante, fijate si bajo la resistencia, a veces cuando se calienta mucho en lugar de quemarse cambia de resistencia, por ejemplo mis parlantes de 8ohms terminaron en 1,7ohms cuando les di 6 watts. Funcionan con un amplificador de 2watts pero no anda con un ampli de 4watts. Talvez tu parlante que era de 8 o 4 ohms termino en 2ohms y el amplificador se lo aguantaba


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

zxeth dijo:


> Medi la bobina del parlante, fijate si bajo la resistencia, a veces cuando se calienta mucho en lugar de quemarse cambia de resistencia, por ejemplo mis parlantes de 8ohms terminaron en 1,7ohms cuando les di 6 watts. Funcionan con un amplificador de 2watts pero no anda con un ampli de 4watts. Talvez tu parlante que era de 8 o 4 ohms termino en 2ohms y el amplificador se lo aguantaba



No tiene sentido lo que decis,si baja estaria tirando mas potencia y en eso no hay problema,lo que yo queria saber solamente porque calento tanto y si cortandolo mas abajo para que se mueva mas el cono y ventile la temperatura asi bajara???


----------



## zxeth

Porque si le entregas mas potencia por ejemplo a una bobina de 2 ohms se calienta mas, pensa que en realidad era de 8ohms no de 2ohms, por lo cual no tendria que estar diseniado (no tengo enie) para aguantar mas corriente. Lo que trato de decir es que si la resistencia baja la temperatura aumenta. Si te calento es porque le estas dando mucha potencia, el parlante debe estar calculado para disipar el calor, y si  la campana es de aluminio menos tendria que calentar


----------



## salomon103

Podrás subir algunas imagenes del parlante y del bafle para ilustrar un poco lo que comentas lDIMEBAGl. Sobre bajar mas la frecuencia de corte no creo que sea la solución, ya que a esa frecuencia que lo manejas el cono si debe de moverse, a menos que el cuerpo movil del altavoz sea muy rigido y este no permita tanto movimiento, o a lo mejor el bafle es sellado y no porteado y por ultimo seria bueno saber la ecualización que le estas dando a este parlante para saber si no esta muy saturado y tienes mucho brillo en alguna frecuencia.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Dimebag, los Selenium vienen medidos en watts brasileños, que son un poco distintos a los internacionales.

Los Selenium de 15" que he visto hasta hoy son seguros hasta unos 200-250W, se bancan a duras penas unos 400W (están muy jugados con esa potencia) como declaran y si no los quemaste con más fue un indicio de buena suerte. Las bobinas que traen adentro dan un poquito de cosa (he reparado más de uno de esos, no me acuerdo si justo algún PW6).

Por lo de las temperaturas, el umbral de dolor normal está alrededor de los 50-55°C. Si podías tocarlo, pero empezaba a quemar rápido, estabas cerca de ese número. Si directamente no podías tocarlos, estabas más arriba. Los aislantes del cobre (el barniz en realidad) está preparado para trabajar hasta algo más de 100°C en general, con lo que si está todo a 50-60 graditos ya... Se las puede ver negras.
Bajales un poco el volumen, mejor.

Saludos


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

El conjunto movil si es duro de mover,la caja es bass reflex y por lo que veo me quedaron chicos los parlantes...cuando fui a comprar queria de 800w pero no tenian y para salir del apuro compre esos,son lindos parlantes pero necesito algo mas potente,asi que probablemente los venda asi nuevitos como estan y compre otros.


----------



## yoelmauri

Volviendo al tema de los parlantes eminence de 18..
Ya los tengo en mi poder, ahora estoy por hacerle la caja..
Quiero hacerle la caja cubo 18.. ahora la pregunta es: uso las medidas esas que figuran ahi? enrealidad no seria una caja para cada tipo de parlante? no tengo que calcular nada?
Saludoss
Otra cosa mas.. estuve viendo las medidas de la caja, y son bastantes chiquitas.. sonaran bien??


----------



## Tacatomon

yoelmauri dijo:


> Volviendo al tema de los parlantes eminence de 18..
> Ya los tengo en mi poder, ahora estoy por hacerle la caja..
> Quiero hacerle la caja cubo 18.. ahora la pregunta es: uso las medidas esas que figuran ahi? enrealidad no seria una caja para cada tipo de parlante? no tengo que calcular nada?
> Saludoss
> Otra cosa mas.. estuve viendo las medidas de la caja, y son bastantes chiquitas.. sonaran bien??



Si. La caja como tal sirve para varios tipos de altavoces.
Y de chica, esa caja no tiene nada. Acá tenemos un par de reflex con las mismas medidas, solo que 10cm mas de profundidad comparada con el Cubo18.

Saludos!


----------



## yoelmauri

62*62*65 a simple vista me parecia algo chica.. ahora mismo estoy haciendo un plano en corel para comprobar si estan bien las medidas asi voy a comprar la madera, la iba a mandar a hacer, pero creo que no voy a tener complicaciones si la hago yo..

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Cuando la tengas por armar, se te va a hacer grande. En verdad, son algo pequeñas... comparándolas con un reflex 2*18"
Pero con la eficiencia que ganas, no hay por que preocuparse por el tamaño.

Saludos!


----------



## STAYLOVER007

Amigos les recomiendo el parlante Soundbarrier Serie Dragon 18-2200 Watts poseo 6 en cajas Cerwin vega Sl36 y suenan muy bien...Bobina de 5 pulgadas.


----------



## yoelmauri

Ya hice todos los calculos, las voy a hacer de aglomerado.. vamos a ver como suenan y como quedan, despues subo los comentarios..


----------



## SonyXploD

Buenas amigos ayer me compre 2 sound barrier driver de 60rms cada uno son los SB-120D  tambien tenia desde antes 2 tweeters bullet McLaren 150rms cada uno.. los driver solos estarian bien sin los tweeters? o combinados esta mejor? es que algunas veces creo que hay exceso de brillo y lo que hago es bajarle pero no se si estaria aprovechando el potencial de los componentes.

aparte. quiero tener un sistema equilibrado en agudos y medios con un grave lijeramente superior a ese equilibrio para hacerlo retumbante y sentible.

la cosa es la siguiente.

los subwoofers que tengo son mtx jackhammer jh5512-04
splo:86.7db
SPL 2.83v/1m: 90.4db 

cosa que aun no entiendo la diferencias entre esas 2 sensibilidades que especifica el manual, y trabaja a 400watts rms su FS es de 29.33hz

ahora bien seran esos valores buenos para un subwoofer?
como medio tengo estos http://www.usspeaker.com/delta lite2512II-1.htm

en recintos cerrados el grave se siente en el cuerpo en la ropa y cerca de las paredes los ojos paresen ver borroso por unos segundos

sin embargo en espacio abierto tambien tiene una resonancia aceptable en un rango de unos 50metros. pero no se siente en el cuerpo el grave MAS si se escucha

el problema es precisamente eso... para que el grave se escuche lo normal tengo que bajarle y en ese caso no se siente nada.. pero al subirle y alimentar los subs con unos 300rms (reales) los amplificadores son de 600rms 4ohm y uso uno apra cada sub pero calculo que su entrega real sea eso unos 300rms.. (pionner 2100t)

entonces al subirle el grave se logra sentir un poco mas pero al rato el sonido del grave se vuelve molestoso (no distorsiona)

estoy pensando en añadir un par de super scoops o cerwin vega ab o unas cubo 12 o 15.. pero la verdad no tengo idea cual puede ser mejor para hacer sentir el grave en el cuerpo con una amplificacion real de almenos unos 300rms y usando subwoofers de 12" .. tuve la idea de usar de 18" pero es demasiado espacio el que ocuparia ademas que seria mucho mas dificil de trasladar y posiblemente con 2 de 12 pueda obtener mayor presion no solo audible sino sensible.

espero sus opiniones/ y /o recomendaciones


----------



## salomon103

Hola. Quisiera opiniones del super scooper de alguien que tenga o que los alla escuchado, para saber su desempeño, ya que aca donde vivo nadie tiene de este tipo de bafles, y me gustaria opiniones para saber si me conviene mas que uno reflex.

Ademas me gustaria opiniones de alguien que tenga del tipo normal o del achaparrado para saber si no hay mucha diferencia en cuanto a sonido.

...Gracias agradezco opiniones.


----------



## YIROSHI

yoelmauri dijo:


> Ya hice todos los calculos, las voy a hacer de aglomerado.. vamos a ver como suenan y como quedan, despues subo los comentarios..



Compañero tus Woofers son excelentes tenes los Delta Pro 18 down?? cuando las termines sube fotos para ver como te quedaron con esos Delta


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Hola muchachos,hoy casi sin querer vendi mis cajas de medios y agudos,ahora quiero arrancar de cero,tenia pensado armar unas cajas de 12" asi son mas faciles de transportar,como low tengo unas de 18",estoy mirando marcas como eighteen sound,selenium y eminence,hay alguien que tenga bien en claro cual de esas marcas me saldra mejor?

Gracias!


----------



## Tacatomon

Eminence en Relación Calidad/Precio.

Modelo Clave: Delta Pro-12A

Las demás que mencionas, van a un segmento demasiado Profesional. Muy muy profesional. Eminence está más al alcance de todos y la Calidad de fabricación desde USA hace de esta marca muy recomendada entre los DIYer´s

Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Según mi perspectiva, veo a Eminence y Selenium en el mismo segmento de categoría o calidad. Aunque prefiero Eminence para medios/agudos y Selenium para bajos.  

Si tuviera para comprar 18Sound no lo dudaría.


PS: Pero mejor hablar de componentes específicos, ese que menciona Tacatomon se ve muy bien.


----------



## nachoti

Cordial saludo,

Concuerdo totalmente con los compañeros en lo referente a Eminence, actualmente tengo 4 Delta Pro 15 y su comportamiento es excelente.


----------



## Tacatomon

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Según mi perspectiva, veo a Eminence y Selenium en el mismo segmento de categoría o calidad. Aunque prefiero Eminence para medios/agudos y Selenium para bajos.
> 
> Si tuviera para comprar 18Sound no lo dudaría.
> 
> 
> PS: Pero mejor hablar de componentes específicos, ese que menciona Tacatomon se ve muy bien.



Fíjate que Selenium, desde que pasó a ser parte de Harman International (JBL y otrás más) Se colocó en el segmento Pro con más fuerza. Muchos de sus altavoces casi no me van. En los pocos modelos que he visto no hay mucha eficiencia. Pero, sin duda estoy enamorado de los Drivers que manejan.

Saludos!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Eso Tacatomon,estaba mirando un poco de drivers y seran reales las specs del D-3305ti de Selenium?

En la busqueda de los nuevos parlantes me tope con el D.A.S. 18-g alguien lo conoce? las especificaciones se ven muy buenas,ahi dejo el link.

http://www.ljudimporten.se/supp/pdf/18g.pdf


----------



## YIROSHI

lDIMEBAGl dijo:
			
		

> En la busqueda de los nuevos parlantes me tope con el D.A.S. 18-g alguien lo conoce? las especificaciones se ven muy buenas,ahi dejo el link.
> 
> http://www.ljudimporten.se/supp/pdf/18g.pdf



Son excelentes compañero


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Aca les dejo una pagina que solo sirve para babearse, ya que no puedo comprar ninguno de estos parlantes, pero muestra varias marcas como fostex, dayton, eminence, celestion, peavey etc...

http://www.parts-express.com/ 

Saludos


----------



## YIROSHI

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> Aca les dejo una pagina que solo sirve para babearse, ya que no puedo comprar ninguno de estos parlantes, pero muestra varias marcas como fostex, dayton, eminence, celestion, peavey etc...
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/
> 
> Saludos



Esta genial la Web gracias Alejandro Electronica por el aporte

Yo recomiendo Eminence Kappa PRO  y Martin Wisman KAPPA PRO


----------



## Tacatomon

lDIMEBAGl dijo:
			
		

> En la busqueda de los nuevos parlantes me tope con el D.A.S. 18-g alguien lo conoce? las especificaciones se ven muy buenas,ahi dejo el link.
> 
> http://www.ljudimporten.se/supp/pdf/18g.pdf



Se me hacen buenos altavoces. Tiene buena eficiencia. Pero un Xmax algo corto...
¿Que recinto acústico le harás?

No está de más simularlos con el WinISD.

Yo ando loco con los Definimax 4018LF en Reflex para lugares abierto con 4 recintos acústicos o más...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> seran reales las specs del D-3305ti de Selenium?


Específicamente, ¿qué es lo sorprendente?

Ahora que JBL tomó a esta empresa, está revisando los manuales y las mediciones. Por lo menos, el famoso driver D220TI que especifica 80 W RMS (2 kHz), JBL además dice que es de 27 W AES (2 kHz).

El D3305TI es de 35 W AES (800 Hz).


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Específicamente, ¿qué es lo sorprendente?
> 
> Ahora que JBL tomó a esta empresa, está revisando los manuales y las mediciones. Por lo menos, el famoso driver D220TI que especifica 80 W RMS (2 kHz), JBL además dice que es de 27 W AES (2 kHz).
> 
> El D3305TI es de 35 W AES (800 Hz).



Que anda bastante bien por el precio, a no ser que se consiga algo mejor en esa gama de precio...



Tacatomon dijo:


> Se me hacen buenos altavoces. Tiene buena eficiencia. Pero un Xmax algo corto...
> ¿Que recinto acústico le harás?
> 
> No está de más simularlos con el WinISD.
> 
> Yo ando loco con los Definimax 4018LF en Reflex para lugares abierto con 4 recintos acústicos o más...





*Tenia pensado hacer unos bass reflex.


La verdad mirando precio y rendimiento dan ganas de comprar los Eminence...aguantaran realmente la potencia que declaran? castigo?


Otra cosa,que opinan de los drivers JBL 2426H/J??? serian como para acompañar un DEFINIMAX 4018LF y un DELTA-12A,como lo ven???*


----------



## salomon103

Yo tengo 4 delta 12a y vaya que si aguantan la potencia que dicen. Solamente hay que respetar los cortes de frecuencia que marca y no tendras ningun problema.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Con esto de las trabas a las importaciones es muy dificil conseguir stock,vamos a ver la semana que viene a ver que pasa...creo que mis ultimas configuraciones son:

DAS 18G
DAS 12B

Y la otra seria

Eminence Sigma pro 18A
Eminence Kappa 12A


Con cual se quedarian? HELP!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Lo importante acá son las frecuencias bajas. Ese Altavoz DAS 12B realmente tiene una curva de respuesta en frecuencia que deja algo que desear. Yo estaría buscando un poco más el Delta Pro-12A. Ahí no habría pierde.

Sobre los bajos. Los 2 altavoces que mencionas, están parejos. 
Yo he simulado el Sigma con 145l @ 45Hz y Filtro HP seteado en 300Hz. Con 350W se llega al Xmax con un SPL máximo de 123db en en rango 40Hz-200Hz.




Aunque el Das, me parece exagerada la eficiencia que dice tener... Yo creo que sería bueno también simularlo en el WinISD. Lástima que no aparece en la lista de Drivers y habría que meter los parámetros a mano. (Ya me dio flojera ).

Saca tus conclusiones (Y simulaciones, si quieres).

Saludos!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Es verdad Taca,esa eficiencia del Das me parece poco creible,como tambien es verdad que ese 12B no es tan bueno como un Eminence,pero vamos a lo mismo,y si el Eminence miente? quisiera saber si alguien tuvo la oportunidad de escuchar ambos y me aclare un poco la cosa...yo estoy en busqueda de otras marcas porque aca en Argentina ahora esta dificil el tema importacion,al menos hasta que se estabilice un poco ya que es nueva la cosa,y justo yo me pongo a comprar parlantes

Saludos!


----------



## aldemarar

compañeros me pueden decir si este parlante es acto para una caja tipo cerwin vega haca estan las especificaciones   http://www.paudiothailand.com/pdf/products/P150-22261.pdf


----------



## Tacatomon

Lamentablemente, solo se ven las curvas que aparecen en el Datasheet.
Se habla mucho, pero hasta ahí...

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/archive/index.php/t-111927.html
Otro poco: http://billfitzmaurice.info/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2639
No he visto quien compre altavoces y con equipo de medición agarre y compruebe parámetros. Tal como lo hacen en revisiones de componentes de PC o similar...

Puede seguir buscando revisiones o gente que conozcas con esos altavoces. Mi experiencia la tengo con un par de Kappa-12A Tremendos altavoces. Son terriblemente eficientes! Perfectos para Cajas 1x12"+Driver o 2x12"+driver.



 



Saludos!!!





aldemarar dijo:


> compañeros me pueden decir si este parlante es acto para una caja tipo cerwin vega haca estan las especificaciones   http://www.paudiothailand.com/pdf/products/P150-22261.pdf



Lo vi muy por encima, comparte rango de parámetros con el Omega Pro-15A que es especial para Horn Loaded y Scoop.

http://www.eminence.com/speakers/speaker-detail/?model=Omega_Pro_15A

Revisalo bien.
Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> DAS 18G
> DAS 12B
> 
> Y la otra seria
> 
> Eminence Sigma pro 18A
> Eminence Kappa 12A
> 
> 
> Con cual se quedarian? HELP!!!



Yo preferiría DAS sobre Eminence. Además porque la Kappa que haces mención no es la Pro. 

Con respecto al 18" también me decanto por el DAS. Sin duda me parecen de mejor calidad sus materiales; no por nada sus especificaciones de potencia admisible vienen declaradas con normas AES, al igual que las marcas italianas como: 18Sound y B&C.

Aunque cualquiera que sea la elección, desde luego, no sonará mal.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Gracias Lazaro por ayudarme! la verdad me gustaria que mas gente del foro me pueda aconsejar en esto,estoy que no aguanto mas de las gamas que tengo de comprar y el driver me gusto mucho este,que opinan?

http://www.bcspeakers.com/product.php?id=16


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Ése driver B&C me gustó mucho. Excelente respuesta de frecuencia sin filtrar. Yo diría que es de Alta Fidelidad 







Lo que no investigué (de verdad no profundicé) es sobre qué corneta (_horn_) fue probado, pues lo ideal es adaptarlo a esa corneta especifica para obtener la misma respuesta.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Al final lo unico que consegui es un B&C DE200,aun no lo probe bien,llegue tarde y las pruebas las dejo para mañana,alguien me puede dar una mano con el WinISD para hacer las cajas ideales para un DAS 12G y otra para un DAS 18G??? los cargue en el programa pero como nunca lo use tengo miedo de hacer las cosas mal,la idea con el 18G es que tenga la respuesta lo mas baja posible ,escucho ideas!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

La que mejor me da el programa con el 18G es la siguiente respuesta con -3 dB a 50 Hz:



120 L efectivos entonada a 42 Hz. 2 tubos de 4 plg x 15 cm.  


PS: por otra parte, con 150 L y entonada a 43 Hz, se obtiene el F3 en 45 Hz (-3 dB).


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Y con mas litros y sintonizada mas abajo? no se puede hacer nada para que tenga mas bajos?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Es que tampoco es que lleguen ta abajo los subwoofers para aplicaciones profesionales. Los mas que he visto es hasta 35 Hz (-3 dB). Y son los mas caros.



Naranja: 150 L @ 43 Hz. La mas pequeña de todas
Amarilla: 200 L  @ 42 Hz La mejor respuesta
Fucsia: 200 L @ 35 Hz. No conviene entonar tan bajo. 

La mejor respuesta es la de 200 L a 42 Hz, hasta 40 Hz (-3 dB). Pero cabe destacar que una caja de 200 L es bastante grande. 

Luego en la excursión del cono, la gráfica naranja y amarilla tiene una repuesta mas controlada que la entonada a 35 Hz.


----------



## djtony2010

una pregunta alguien tiene las medidas de los mini scooper rcf? y alguien me puede decir si ha trabajado con los rfcl18p540? gracias...


----------



## salomon103

Hola. En una ocasión escuche unos bajos dobles tipo martin audio como los de la imagen y me gusto el sonido que proyectan. Me gustaria hacer unos de estos.

las medidas del bafle estan en internet, pero desconozco la profundidad del los port que trae en forma triangular.

Si alguien tiene las medidas le agradecería.


----------



## Tacatomon

salomon103 dijo:


> Hola. En una ocasión escuche unos bajos dobles tipo martin audio como los de la imagen y me gusto el sonido que proyectan. Me gustaria hacer unos de estos.
> 
> las medidas del bafle estan en internet, pero desconozco la profundidad del los port que trae en forma triangular.
> 
> Si alguien tiene las medidas le agradecería.



Si tienes los altavoces específicos que usa esa caja, adelante, solo necesitas la medida de los puertos. En caso de que no. Simplemente no funcionará esa caja.

Un altavoz profesional necesita un recinto acústico a medida. ¿Como hacerlo? Necesitas leer un poco.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

Así, nunca desperdiciarás el potencial de tu altavoz colocándole en cualquier caja.

Saludos!


----------



## salomon103

Los bajos que escuche son clones de estos y usaban bocinas crack de 18 pulgadas, y aun asi sonaban estupendo y no creo que me decepcionen los cajones si respeto las medidas originales y sobre todo de los port.


----------



## Caliper

djtony2010 dijo:


> una pregunta alguien tiene las medidas de los mini scooper rcf? y alguien me puede decir si ha trabajado con los rfcl18p540? gracias...



Mini Scooper RCF? no sabía que existía ese modelo.

De repente te estas confundiendo con el RCF EVENT 1018 que es muy parecido a los MiniScooper pero un poco mas pequeño?.

No será este?

http://i16.servimg.com/u/f16/11/09/44/55/img_8327.jpg


http://i16.servimg.com/u/f16/11/09/44/55/img_8327.jpg


Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

salomon103 dijo:


> Los bajos que escuche son clones de estos y usaban bocinas crack de 18 pulgadas, y aun asi sonaban estupendo y no creo que me decepcionen los cajones si respeto las medidas originales y sobre todo de los port.



De nada te va a servir respetar inclusive la marca de las pijas tablaroca ni el pegamento si usas otro altavoz que no fue hecho para el diseño de la caja que muestras. Entiende, en los recintos acústicos Reflex van implicados muchos cálculos para un trabajo seguro del altavoz a régimen de altas potencias. Excursión máxima lineal también está implicada, con su debida proporcionalidad a respuesta en frecuencia, crossover y potencia máxima admisible.

Es como jugar a la ruleta rusa, la puedes librar, o simplemente puedes ver como tu altavoz se hecha a perder en un parpadeo.

Mi recomendación es que hagas unos cajones en base a los parámetros de los altavoces que tienes.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## djwash

Tacatomon dijo:


> De nada te va a servir respetar inclusive la marca de las *pijas* tablaroca...



Jaja, aca esa palabra tiene un significado un poco diferente a lo que quisiste decir, aunque no se a que te referis ...


----------



## Tacatomon

Bueno pues, tornillos tablaroca  

Así son los términos coloquiales entre carpinteros Mexicanos.

Saludos!


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Buenas gente. Aprovechando el conocimiento que tienen.... Me dirían si pueden valer la pena estos parlantes? La verdad me sorprendió la sensibilidad que tienen.
Los usaría para bajos + medios Driver Bomber DB200 + Altos Tweeter selenium ST304, con una consola potenciada de 8 canales skp de 100w Rms x2 para hacer animación de karaokes, etc.
La elección es por el costo moderado y buenas prestaciones. 
Recomendación de corte para los componentes que tengo?
Alguna recomendación opcional de otros parlantes de similar valor pero mejor desempeño?

Campana de Aluminio
102 dB 1W/1m
F0 35 Hz
Respuesta de 35~4000 HZ
Imán 110 oz
Bobina de 4 pulgadas
Bueno, muchas gracias de antemano por sus recomendaciones.....


----------



## juanfilas

ArKanGeL1973 dijo:


> Buenas gente. Aprovechando el conocimiento que tienen.... Me dirían si pueden valer la pena estos parlantes? La verdad me sorprendió la sensibilidad que tienen.
> Los usaría para bajos + medios Driver Bomber DB200 + Altos Tweeter selenium ST304, con una consola potenciada de 8 canales skp de 100w Rms x2 para hacer animación de karaokes, etc.
> La elección es por el costo moderado y buenas prestaciones.
> Recomendación de corte para los componentes que tengo?
> Alguna recomendación opcional de otros parlantes de similar valor pero mejor desempeño?
> 
> Campana de Aluminio
> 102 dB 1W/1m
> F0 35 Hz
> Respuesta de 35~4000 HZ
> Imán 110 oz
> Bobina de 4 pulgadas
> Bueno, muchas gracias de antemano por sus recomendaciones.....


 
Sin los parámetros TS es muuuyyy difícil evaluar un parlante... mucho menos si es para graves...


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Es verdad, igualmente no tengo los parlantes como para medirlos.... pero postee acá por ser el topic sobre parlantes; ya estoy en el topic de Thiele-Small pero no me refiero a eso  
A lo que me refiero es si saben de algún parlante, dentro de los que conozcan, que tenga valores  $$$ aceptables y que se pueda llegar a considerar de buen rendimiento con respuestas como el Jahro de 12" que describí arriba el que está a $400.- Ars-..... 
Muchas gracias nuevamente.


----------



## AntonioAA

Por $400 ... no esperes maravillas en ese tamaño...
Si ese es tu presupuesto, dale para adelante, sino pensa en algo un poquito superior , depende que se consigue aqui .. tipo Selenium .


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Acá se consiguen marcas como Apogee, Peavey, Yahro, American Vox.... Y como no se, (por eso consulto) quería que me aconsejen de que marca era la mas recomendable en cuanto a calidad. Hasta unos $500 por parlante me estiro. Como dije antes, son para hacer Karaokes y animaciones, no para hacerle sonido a U-2 y necesito buenos bajos ya que con el driver y tweeter que tengo me sobran altos. También mi consulta era por si sabían recomendarme de alguna frecuencia de corte para los componentes que tengo... Bueno gracias nuevamente y sin desmerecer; necesito, en lo posible, respuestas concretas ya que se que tengo bajo presupuesto pero es lo que tengo y se que dentro de esos valores pueden haber parlantes que puedan rendir modestamente bien. Muchas Gracias!!!!!!


----------



## juanfilas

Yo te recomiendo los Peavey ya que vienen con los TS y por lo menos a mi me resultaron muy buenos.

Saludos!


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Gracias Juan. Yo por lo que vengo viendo por internet estoy entre:

American Vox BW-1519, http://www.audiotecnicarosario.com/productos/American_Vox/279-BW.1519.html

Apogee Ap-15 W500, _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-425934029-apogee-ap-15-500-parlante-500w-8ohms-sensibilidad-94db-_JM_

Jahro JHR 5122 (BW1283), http://www.audioventas.com.ar/ps/product.php?id_product=5103403

Peavey Pro 15, _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-150174209-woofer-peavey-pro15-400-watts-_JM_

El motivo por el que Peavey está último es solo por el costo mas elevado, pero de ser el elegido por la mayoría será el que compre. Pero cabe aclarar que la consola potenciada que utilizo es una SKP Combo V de 100W RMS x2, 8 Ohms, asi que tampoco voy a exigir al máximo a los parlantes. Bueno Gracias por las sugerencias muchachos, buenas noches....


----------



## sonidomax1

Salomón si quieres más información sobre las medidas y los parlantes para las WS218 de MARTIN AUDIO, allá en México puedes consultarle a chavamax de bafles libelula. www.chavamax.com.mx


----------



## juanfilas

ArKanGeL1973 dijo:


> Gracias Juan. Yo por lo que vengo viendo por internet estoy entre:
> 
> American Vox BW-1519, http://www.audiotecnicarosario.com/productos/American_Vox/279-BW.1519.html
> 
> Apogee Ap-15 W500, _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-425934029-apogee-ap-15-500-parlante-500w-8ohms-sensibilidad-94db-_JM_
> 
> Jahro JHR 5122 (BW1283), http://www.audioventas.com.ar/ps/product.php?id_product=5103403
> 
> Peavey Pro 15, _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-150174209-woofer-peavey-pro15-400-watts-_JM_
> 
> El motivo por el que Peavey está último es solo por el costo mas elevado, pero de ser el elegido por la mayoría será el que compre. Pero cabe aclarar que la consola potenciada que utilizo es una SKP Combo V de 100W RMS x2, 8 Ohms, asi que tampoco voy a exigir al máximo a los parlantes. Bueno Gracias por las sugerencias muchachos, buenas noches....


 
El Jahro y el american vox descartalos ya que vas a tener muchos dolores de cabeza para hacerlos sonar bien, el Apogee esta barato, pero si podes estirarte al Pro de 15´´ mejor.
De todas formas y antes que te tires a la pileta, si vas a armar un dos vías todos son parlantes difíciles de filtrar y si no haces las cosas bien te van a sonar "mediosos", en tres vías ya es otro cantar.

Saludos!


----------



## detrakx

Me acabo de fijar, que el peavey tiene Xmax= 2.5mm 
No me convence.

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

detrakx dijo:


> Me acabo de fijar, que el peavey tiene Xmax= 2.5mm
> No me convence.
> 
> Saludos.


 
¿Sabes de cuanto es la Xmax de los otros que cita?
Ademas, creo que es un error de traducción ya que en el de 10´´ lo haces excursionar bastante y no se siente ninguna distorsión alta...


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Mi idea es armar unos 3 vias con el woofer que me recomienden, driver bomber db200, tweeter selenium st304. Esos son los componentes. De tener tengo 2 Leea Bf130, pero ante la imposibilidad de medir los parámetros tengo que comprarlos. Algo tiene que haber medianamente bueno dentro de los $500 cada parlante. También agradezco si me recomiendan crosover pasivo para cortar lo mejor posible las frecuencias.... Gracias gente!!!!


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Buenas, yo de nuevo..... Por lo que veo, hay opiniones muy dispares con respecto a los woofers..... Con respecto a los Peavey es verdad que tiene x-max corta por así decirlo. Pero vi por ahi que hay unos Peavey Sheffield® Pro 1500+ que parecen ser un poco mejores que los pro15:
Xmax (mm)  3.6
Le (mH)  0.33
SPL (1W 1m)  98.0

Este es mas costoso, pero sabrían decirme si sería la mejor elección para un woofer? Aclaro que está por encima de mi capital y sería bastante esfuerzo económico comprar 2 de estos....
http://www.jblselenium.com.br/marcas/upload/3dc4e9b50818c17cb701b97de3c9e141.pdf
Bueno, sigo en la búsqueda y espero su recomendación para decidirme. Me olvidaba de que crossover´s son los mas indicados para este 3 vías que quiero armar....?
Acabo de encontrar este modelo,a $540, creo que a este precio esta bueno, no?  _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-427221655-parlante-american-vox-av-1200-600w-max-_JM_
Bueno agradecido como siempre por su tiempo y paciencia. Gracias gente.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

ArKanGeL1973 dijo:


> Buenas, yo de nuevo..... Por lo que veo, hay opiniones muy dispares con respecto a los woofers.....
> Bueno agradecido como siempre por su tiempo y paciencia. Gracias gente.



Estimado ArKanGel1973, ya hace unos 2 años atras andaba como vos, no sabia bien que desicion tomar... Luego de escuchar a quienes tienen mas  experiencia que uno en estos temas opte por el Selenium PW3... y hoy en dia, a mas de 2 años no puedo arrepentirme. Es un producto muy bueno. Hice las cajas de 2 vias con un driver tambien Selenium DT220, con divisor activo. Y hoy en dia sigue siendo mi orgullo personal. Esa es mi experiencia. Espero que te sirva de algo amigo. Saludos!!!


----------



## rlcapo

Los parámetros Thiele small de los subs Apogee se consiguen en Internet?, al menos yo no los encontré.

saludos


----------



## coleman

Hola! amigos del foro soy completamente nuevo... y estoy empezando en esto del audio profesional... de hecho no se si este foro ya estar cerrado, pero he estado revisando sus comentarios y me parecen bastante interesantes y quisiera  realizarles unas preguntas tengo un parlante Peavey modelo: Pro 15. estas son los parametros tecnicos:

- Impedance: 8 Ohms
- Power capacity: 800 W Peak 400 W Program 200 W Continuous
- Sensitivity: 96.4 dB / 1 W 1 m
- Usable freq. range: 40 Hz ~ 3 kHz
- Cone: Kevlar® impregnated cellulose
- Voice coil diameter: 2.5" / 63 mm
- Voice coil material: 2 layers, thermally bonded copper wire Kapton former Nomex® stiffener
- Net weight lb. / kg: 10.4 lbs. / 4.7 kg
- Znom (ohms) 8
- Revc (ohms) 6.00
- Sd (Square Meters) 0.086
- BL (T/M) 13.35
- Fo (Hz) 34.4
- Vas (liters) 331.6
- Cms (uM/N) 324.6
- Mms (gm) 66.50
- Qms 3.58
- Qes 0.482
- Qts 0.425
- Xmax (mm) 2.5
- Le (mH) 0.74
- SPL (1W 1m) 96.4
- No (%) 2.40%
- Vd (cu. in. / ml) 26.1 / 428
- Pmax (Watts pgm.) 400
- Disp (cu. in. / ml) 131 / 2154
- 15"
mis consultas son las siguientes...
alguien conoce o ha utilizado ese  woofer, yo lo tengo montado en unas cajas clonadas del JBL 4530 creo que por aqui en el foro les llaman scooper me podrian decir si la caja es adecuada para ese woofer....?

se podran usar en una caja tipo folded horn...?

les agradesco...


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Hola gente tengo una duda respecto a parlantes para sonido profesional,yo tengo un par de D.A.S. 12G y mirando otros parlantes vi un modelo de Eighteen Sound que me gusto mucho,ahora comparando uno y otro no les parece que es mejor el 18 Sound??? seguramente es mejor en cuanto a distorsion y se lograra mayor SPL?? lo digo porque al final el DAS es de 700w AES y el 18 Sound de 450w AES pero uno tiene mucha mas sensibilidad que el otro,que opinan? mis potencias son de 550W en 8 Ohms,por ejemplo dandole 450W al 18 Sound no lograre mejor SPL que con el DAS a 550W?

Aca los datos


D.A.S. 12G
AES POWER 700W
Program power 1400W
96db
fs 36,83 hz
Qms 9,78
Qes 0,24
Qts 0,23


18 Sound 12MB 600
AES POWER 450w
Program power 600w
101db
fs 44hz
Qms 3,9
Qes 0,19
Qts 0,18


----------



## Diego_eliasv

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Hola gente tengo una duda respecto a parlantes para sonido profesional,yo tengo un par de D.A.S. 12G y mirando otros parlantes vi un modelo de Eighteen Sound que me gusto mucho,ahora comparando uno y otro no les parece que es mejor el 18 Sound??? seguramente es mejor en cuanto a distorsion y se lograra mayor SPL?? lo digo porque al final el DAS es de 700w AES y el 18 Sound de 450w AES pero uno tiene mucha mas sensibilidad que el otro,que opinan? mis potencias son de 550W en 8 Ohms,por ejemplo dandole 450W al 18 Sound no lograre mejor SPL que con el DAS a 550W?
> 
> Aca los datos
> 
> 
> D.A.S. 12G
> AES POWER 700W
> Program power 1400W
> 96db
> fs 36,83 hz
> Qms 9,78
> Qes 0,24
> Qts 0,23
> 
> 
> 18 Sound 12MB 600
> AES POWER 450w
> Program power 600w
> 101db
> fs 44hz
> Qms 3,9
> Qes 0,19
> Qts 0,18


 

Hola Amigo! No soy un profesional del sonido ni nada de eso. Solo et digo por los conocimientos basicos que tengo al respecto, que para tu sistema el 18Sound seria el indicado. En primer lugar por el rango de potencias, ya que al DAS deberias trabajarlo con un amplificador que rondara los 1000W para trabajarlo bien. Y obvio que son esa sensibilidad de 101db del 18 Sound te estaria rindiendo mas del doble que el DAS. Habria que ver que opina alguien con experiancia y profesional en el tema. Saludos!!!


----------



## nasaserna

Claro! esos 101db, son mas rendimiento, le metes menos y sacas mas, los DAS son famosos por su aguante pero no por su rendimiento, claro que en hoy en dia pocas personas piensan en eso..., pues ahora los amplificadores de gran potencia se consiguen tan fácil , no les importa desperdiciar.


----------



## coleman

Hola! amigos del foro otra vez haciendo la consulta en el foro... tengo un parlante Peavey modelo: Pro 15. estas son los parametros tecnicos:

- Impedance: 8 Ohms
- Power capacity: 800 W Peak 400 W Program 200 W Continuous
- Sensitivity: 96.4 dB / 1 W 1 m
- Usable freq. range: 40 Hz ~ 3 kHz
- Cone: Kevlar® impregnated cellulose
- Voice coil diameter: 2.5" / 63 mm
- Voice coil material: 2 layers, thermally bonded copper wire Kapton former Nomex® stiffener
- Net weight lb. / kg: 10.4 lbs. / 4.7 kg
- Znom (ohms) 8
- Revc (ohms) 6.00
- Sd (Square Meters) 0.086
- BL (T/M) 13.35
- Fo (Hz) 34.4
- Vas (liters) 331.6
- Cms (uM/N) 324.6
- Mms (gm) 66.50
- Qms 3.58
- Qes 0.482
- Qts 0.425
- Xmax (mm) 2.5
- Le (mH) 0.74
- SPL (1W 1m) 96.4
- No (%) 2.40%
- Vd (cu. in. / ml) 26.1 / 428
- Pmax (Watts pgm.) 400
- Disp (cu. in. / ml) 131 / 2154
- 15"
mis consultas son las siguientes...
alguien conoce o ha utilizado ese woofer, yo lo tengo montado en unas cajas clonadas del JBL 4530 creo que por aqui en el foro les llaman scooper me podrian decir si la caja es adecuada para ese woofer....?

se podran usar en una caja tipo folded horn...?

les agradesco...


----------



## alex candelo q

tengo unos parlantes supertone1000w linea dorada que me estan generando unos dolores de cabeza que ya no lo aguanto,se queman despues de una rumba,se calientan tanto que hasta puedo freir un huevo en su parte trasera, estoy que los tiro a la calle para prenderlos con gasolina y hacerme una fogata en estos momentos no se los recomiendo ni al diablo,solicito ayuda,como se pueden reparar y aprovechar el chasis que creo que es lo unico bueno que tienen pues se parecen al chasis del jbl en aluminio gracias por su comentario.


----------



## Tacatomon

alex candelo q dijo:


> tengo unos parlantes supertone1000w linea dorada que me estan generando unos dolores de cabeza que ya no lo aguanto,se queman despues de una rumba,se calientan tanto que hasta puedo freir un huevo en su parte trasera, estoy que los tiro a la calle para prenderlos con gasolina y hacerme una fogata en estos momentos no se los recomiendo ni al diablo,solicito ayuda,como se pueden reparar y aprovechar el chasis que creo que es lo unico bueno que tienen pues se parecen al chasis del jbl en aluminio gracias por su comentario.



Ya no gastes más en repararlos, no van a quedar mejor que como estaban Originalmente.

Siempre recomiendo ahorrarse algo de dinero para ir por algo más Profesional. ¿Por que no ves si en tu localidad venden Altavoces Eminence?

Cumplen con su cometido y son muy atractivos a los bolsillos.

http://www.eminence.com/

Saludos.


----------



## nachoti

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ya no gastes más en repararlos, no van a quedar mejor que como estaban Originalmente.
> 
> Siempre recomiendo ahorrarse algo de dinero para ir por algo más Profesional. ¿Por que no ves si en tu localidad venden Altavoces Eminence?
> 
> Cumplen con su cometido y son muy atractivos a los bolsillos.
> 
> http://www.eminence.com/
> 
> Saludos.



Totalmente de acuerdo con Taca..., es más, en tu caso es fácil ya que el distribuidor de Eminence se encuentra en Cali, yo personalmente los uso y estos parlantes son lo mejor que he encontrado en relación costo/beneficio.
No le botes más corriente a esos parlantes, usa unos realmente buenos y no tendrás dolores de cabeza.

Cordial saludo.


----------



## nasaserna

hay un detallito Que condiciones de trabajo tienen esos parlentes, que amplificador?, si usas crossover, si tienes limitadores, a pesar que esos parlantes tan chinos, no se queman tan facil, yo uso eminence y tambien supertone en algunas cajas y te digo que debes estarle dando muy duro a estos para que se comporten así. yo los trabajo para lo que son pilas con la frecuencia de corte, pues si los estas trabajando gama completa..., ademas cual es la línea dorada de supertone?
Cuidado que si les das demasiado duro ni los eminence te aguantan


----------



## alex candelo q

Hola. nasaserna los tengo conectados con una planta AMERICAN AUDIO 1500 DE 500W POR CANAL, conectada a un crossover con frecuencia de corte de 250hz los he llevado hasta los 350hz pero igual se queman se calientan tanto que la parte trasera del parlante no se puede tocar hasta despues de 3 horas enfriando para repararlos.en estos momentos los mande a reparar por ultima vez.porque despues de este fin de semana lo mas seguro es que se vuelvan a quemar.si no encuentro una solucion los desechare.


----------



## nasaserna

Me imagino que es la VLP1500, es muy buena planta para el precio que tiene. de hecho, yo tengo dos de esas, pero no las uso para bajos, las uso para medios brillos, pues en bajos me clipean muy rápido, y cuando las uso con bajos siempre les activo el limitador, pues cuando les entran frecuencias muy bajas se puede ver que los parlantes se mueven damasiado.(comparadas con otras de mas potencia como la VLP2500, la V4001 de American Audio,claro que estas tienen un Damping Factor mayor 450 contra los 300 de la VLP1500 ni hablar de los PRODJ con700 o las crest audio CA18 con 800. 
los supertone nunca los paso de 200Hz, de hecho este amplificador tiene un selector que corta en 200Hz para la posicion sbwoofer.
Una pregunta que crossover usas



Voy a amplificar un evento y probaré los Supertone  1595 (100Oz, 1000W) como  bajos y les vaoy a dar duro para ver que les pasa pues los tengo desde hace 3 ños y lo único que he tenido que repararles a sido el tapapolvo que se despegaba cuando exageraba

yo uso el crossover behringer cx3400, que tiene limitador,



estos son los que uso de los supertone, solo los uso para bajos
Son los mismos que usas?



Esta imagen la subió nuestro compañero Rodgers.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-supertone-son-aceptables-16481/index2.html


----------



## alex candelo q

uso los supertone 1895 100oz 1000w, el croosover es un DOD  de 3 vias por canal.que tal si a estos supertone les cambio la bobina por una de un parlante de marca: jbl, peavey, mte, pue la del jbl le sirve en tamaño es de 4" pero es muy corta del cuello no se como seran las otras bobinas, alguna sugerencia?.


----------



## Tacatomon

alex candelo q dijo:


> uso los supertone 1895 100oz 1000w, el croosover es un DOD  de 3 vias por canal.que tal si a estos supertone les cambio la bobina por una de un parlante de marca: jbl, peavey, mte, pue la del jbl le sirve en tamaño es de 4" pero es muy corta del cuello no se como seran las otras bobinas, alguna sugerencia?.



Sugerencia: Compra unos altavoces nuevos.


----------



## nasaserna

listo ya probé los parlantes supertone como te había comentado, definitivamente les estás dando muy duro, con la vlp1500, los probé con crossover a 250Hz en una amplificación de un concierto de 4 bandas de Rock en mi localidad, los trabajé no como monitoreo sino, como potencia afuera, por 13 horas sin parar, y el calentamiento fue el normal, y no tuve ningún fallo, claro está, para mí no es necesario que las plantas estén clipeando todo el tiempo, probé su temperatura y eran de casi 50 grados, se calentaron mas los eminence

Como sugerencia, verifica que la persona que te los ha  rebobinado, si coloque las bobinas en la posición correcta.
Y por último, cuando los estas castigando no sientes algun tipo de distorsión



En cuanto a cambiarle la bobina por otra, en 4 pulgadas hay muchas bobinas en el mercado, pero se debe parercer a la original, pues el campo magnético no se comporta igual con una larga que con una corta, etc.

yo te recomendaría que probaras tu sonido fuera de una fiesta para evitar sorpresas y como te digo verifica distorsiones, compara el movimiento del cono en ambos parlantes, mide el desplazamiento, lo mides hasta con una pila de 9v y un metro, una variación de 2 milimetros entre ambos ya es de preocuparse.
son detallitos.
recuerda que la vlp1500 utiliza 10 transistores 2sc5200 de potencia por canal exigidos al máximo, casi +-100v, y los picos de potencia que puede dar son muy altos y si le sumas distorsión asi sea leve podría acabar con parlantes de mayor potencia que los chinitos en cuestión, además la percepción de la potencia es muy subjetiva, lo que para mí es muy fuerte, para otra persona es ridículamente bajo.
la opción es medir, calcular y probar.
Así decidas cambiar de parlantes por otros de mayor eficiencia que les metas menos y saques mas tipo electrovoice, o que soporten mucha potencia como los das.
No olvides que a veces los errores de apreciación nos llevan a gastar mas dinero



Recuerda tambien que tu crossover DOD no tiene limitadores en la salida asi que deja castigar los amplificadores, asi que tu eres quien eliges hasta donde les vas a tirar duro.


----------



## nasaserna

Tambie hay otro detalle, las salidas de tu crossover no son balanceadas, la vlp1500 se comporta mejor en bajos en la entrada balanceada, ya lo he experimentado, los bajos son mas limpios cuando  uso entrada balanceada que cuando uso la desbalanceada

verifica usar la salida de manera balanceada y mejoraras la eficiencia


----------



## alex candelo q

Hola, el croossover es le dod 834 tiene salidas balancedas y las estoy usando  no he tenido distorsion pues siempre llevo el control de volumen a un nivel que no distorsione.


----------



## nasaserna

Puede ser que mis supertone no son los mismos, pues a mí no me dieron problema.


----------



## alex candelo q

listo ya los vendi por la mitad de lo q*UE* me costaron y con ese dinero arregle los jbl que tenia guardados por tener problemas con el cono; con 14 años de trabajo el cono se puso blando y por eso los guarde y pense que los supertone me trabajarian casi igual a estos, pero me salio mas caro.ahora ya estan sonando los jbl y se acabaron mis problemas, gracias a todos.


----------



## nasaserna

que bien ue se resuelva el problema,y tu sabes que JBL mata supertone, si no es en potencia es en eficiencia, con menos dan mucho mas,
Suerte


----------



## ONEGIRL

hola soy nuevo en el foro y estoy necesitando los planos o medidas exactas de los rcf tts18a? o donde los puedo conseguir? tengo los woofer LF18N401 y q tengo pensado construir yo mismo los cajones pero me hacen falta las medidas exactas


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## nasaserna

y Electrovoice mata JBL

Dos metros eso de que año es?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por eso lo puse , es de 30 pulgadas , uso doméstico , trabaja por debajo de 18 Hz y es del año cincuenta y algo


----------



## juanfilas

Yo por ahí tengo fotos de electro-voice de 48´´ de cine de los años 40-50, no por nada me encanta la marca jeje.


----------



## moncada

Es el tamaño ideal para usar como altavoz de almohada


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Alguno tuvo la oportunidad de escuchar el B&C 18TBX100?? busque info por todos lados y segun sonidistas reconocidos ponen por encima este parlante y el 18sound 18LW1400 por encima de cualquier sub,solo el MCCAULEY 6174 es superior.Yo estoy esperando que lleguen,seguramente esta semana los compro


----------



## palomo

Tengo en mi equipo las 18LW2400 y son unas bestias, las compare con unas selenium que tengo y la verdad las 18sound las dejaron llorando, es una de las mejores inverciones que puedes hacer las 18LW1400 son de menor admicion de potencia.

segun tengo entendido la B&C son buenas pero su sencibilidad es muy baja, de las B&C a las 18sound me quedo con estas ultimas.

Saludos.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

El B&C es de 97db 1200W AES y 34hz la fs mientras que el 18LW2400 es de 98db 1200W AES y la fs 35hz asi que no estan tan lejos


----------



## palomo

Sipi pero depende del modelo que sea B&C, aqui en mi tribu segun especificaciones trae desde 94db asta 97db segun modelo, por otro lado aqui B&C es mas caro que 18sound.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Los dos están parejos. Cada uno es la competencia del otro. 

Recientemente B&C sacó uno de 21" con 2500 W AES, 6" de bobina.  Xmax de 22 mm. Lo venden con supuesta sensibilidad de 99 dB.

http://www.bcspeakers.com/CPD/product_pdf.php?id=0000000374


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Aca es mas caro 18sound que B&C,igualmente hoy voy a hacer algun llamado para ver si consigo mejor precio.
Lazaro que pedazo de bestia ese B&C!!!


----------



## juanfilas

Ojo con las sensibilidades y fs que ambas empresas mienten, a mi personalmente me gusta 18sound, tienen un mid que es una bestia desde todo punto de vista


----------



## juanfilas

El 18sound que digo es este: 6ND430-16


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Que lindo pinta ese mid Juan! al final creo que voy a comprar el 18LW1400 de 18 sound que es lo que consegui,supuestamente mañana estaran en mi poder estos van a hacer juego con las cajas de de 12" que tengo y tienen un 18sound 12MB600 y un Driver de 1" B&C DE200


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Bueno,ayer me jugue y compre 2 18sound 18LW1400 en $2490 cada uno,que hermosa pinta que tienen dios!! lo unico que hice fue medir fs y estaba en 40hz,lo deje unos minutos con una señal de 30hz y ahora quedo en 35hz y supongo que bajara un poco mas con mas ablande,hoy no estoy en todo el dia asi que recien mañana los meto en las cajas y hago la prueba de como suena todo junto.

No puedo esperar!!!


----------



## mono pibe

amigos .compre dos parlantes p300 dela linea rcf ,que costaron 750000 mil cada uno son exelentes.. el domingo los pongo a funcionar .espero que cuando prenda no me llamen a la policia..saludos


----------



## audebert

yo estaba buscando info sobre los parlantes clones!!!!! ahora me esta sonando en la cabeza esta pregunta. serán clones o sera que son los fabricantes originales? sito un caso parecido con respecto a la mano factura china. aca en argentina hace muchos años comprábamos (bosch aleman) o de (walt americano) hoy en dia estas marcas vienen de china o brasil. nosotros nos matamos por saber que es bueno y que no, no sera que b&c y rcf estarán comprendo chino y poniéndole su marca? que opinan?



por otra parte les cuento que yo trabajo en un salón de eventos grande. donde contamos on un equipo completo sts potencias y bafles. como todos ya sabemos sts es bien chinito!!!!!!! un dia me pongo a limpiar los bafles y me di cuenta que poseen parlantes b&c. repito todo viene armado desde china osea que el parlante b&c esta echo en china ( no creo que los chinos compren parlantes en Italia y los armen en china)


----------



## nasaserna

made in china (desing...)
bienvenido al club. en China se fabrica todo tipo de artículos y equipos, gamas baja, media y alta. el hecho de ser chinos no quiere decir que sea lo peor


----------



## MD80

Otra cosa que sucede, es que China tiene una ley para fomentar la industria, que obliga a que las cosas que se venden allí, tengan un porcentaje de fabricación nacional. Con mas de 1000 millones de habitantes es un mercado potencial inmenso, por lo cual cualquier marca que quiera entrar a ese mercado, debe instalar fábricas. De ahi que muchas marcas terminan teniendo parte de su producción en China, pudiendo ser productos de la misma calidad que en cualquier otro lado.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

No sabia donde preguntar y la verdad no se si era para abrir un tema nuevo...tengo una duda,en el sitio de 18 Sound sugieren una caja para el 18LW1400 que son los que yo tengo,las cajas que tengo yo tienen los mismos litros pero con dos caños de 110mm en los ports,nada que ver con el diseño sugerido digamos,ahora la gran pregunta,tendran el mismo rendimiento mis cajas con los ports redondos y este diseño con esos ports rectangulares?? las dos estan sintonizadas en la misma frecuencia.

Ahi dejo el link para que vean.

http://www.eighteensound.com/staticContent/applications/kits/18Sound_kit18.pdf


----------



## palomo

Yyy asi sean cuadrados, triangulares o de alguna forma extraterrestre mientras el area sea igual no hay problema.


----------



## juanfilas

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> No sabia donde preguntar y la verdad no se si era para abrir un tema nuevo...tengo una duda,en el sitio de 18 Sound sugieren una caja para el 18LW1400 que son los que yo tengo,las cajas que tengo yo tienen los mismos litros pero con dos caños de 110mm en los ports,nada que ver con el diseño sugerido digamos,ahora la gran pregunta,tendran el mismo rendimiento mis cajas con los ports redondos y este diseño con esos ports rectangulares?? las dos estan sintonizadas en la misma frecuencia.
> 
> Ahi dejo el link para que vean.
> 
> http://www.eighteensound.com/staticContent/applications/kits/18Sound_kit18.pdf



No importa la forma, mientras tengan la sección suficiente para que no hagan ruido listo, yo te recomiendo hacerlos redondos por que con cualquier caño los haces, pero, si queres complicarte un poco y hacerlos cuadrados, estas en tu derecho


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Pero viste el diseño de la caja que recomiendan? tendra mejor rendimiento que las mias con mismos litros y misma sintonia? digo por como es internamente y los grandes ports


----------



## Tacatomon

El rendimiento de la caja será exactamente igual sin importar la forma del puerto. Como mencionan los compañeros, lo que se debe de respetar es el área de puerto.

Por como la caja está formada internamente, son forma diferentes de poner refuerzos. Otros le ponen tiras de pulgada a lo largo de las paredes de la caja a modo de cinturón, otros usan una cruceta al medio. Al final, el propósito es hacer una caja más sólida.

Como detalle, en los puertos originales, la parte superior del rectángulo tiene un pequeño saque, a modo de evitar turbulencias y ruidos con el aire que tiene que trabajar el port. Lo mismo sucede con los puertos circulares, se les hace una especie de "Tobera" (Flanged port en Google) para que la turbulencia se vea muy disminuida.

Saludos!!!


----------



## MFK08

Buenas necesito una ayuda, quiero armar unas cajas 2 vias para mi ampli de 100 + 100, y estoy entre estos dos parlantes 
Peavey PRO 10
Selenium 10PW3
Y la otra duda con que driver acompañar estos parlantes


----------



## juanfilas

Hola MFK08, yo arme dos cajas con los Peavy pro de 10´´ y realmente me sorprendieron, te lo recomiendo ampliamente, ademas, la caja queda muy chica y manejable, con un buen driver de 1.5´´ cortado a 1.2k y un buen crossover quedan muy muy bien.

Saludos!


----------



## MFK08

juanfilas dijo:


> Hola MFK08, yo arme dos cajas con los Peavy pro de 10´´ y realmente me sorprendieron, te lo recomiendo ampliamente, ademas, la caja queda muy chica y manejable, con un buen driver de 1.5´´ cortado a 1.2k y un buen crossover quedan muy muy bien.
> 
> Saludos!




 Ok y que driver me recomendas ? Me gutaria ver esas cajas subite unas fotos


----------



## juanfilas

mmm las cajas las tengo en Mendoza y creo que no tengo ninguna foto, el driver que use es un selenium Ti220 si mal no recuerdo, es la versión de domo de titanio de 1.5´´. ojo que no estoy seguro.


----------



## MFK08

Si se cual decis el 220ti ami me ofrecieron el dt150 de selenium mas barato y de menos potencia que el 220 pero llega hasta los 15khz por eso estoy en la duda de cual poner ya que el 220 me parece demaciado y bastante caros jaja arriba de 500 pesos argentinos


----------



## juanfilas

El tema MFK es que si no los cortas bajo en frecuencia no quedan demasiado bien, y para poner música o bandas, esto es impresindible sino te mueves por el salón o lugar y el sonido cambia rotundamente de un lado a otro.
Se que es caro el 220Ti, pero una vez que los cortes bien no te va a defraudar. 

Ojo, si no buscas mucha potencia y no vas a usar sub woofer, el dt150 te puede servir, pero vas  a tener que cortarlo un poco mas duro, 3er o 4to orden para que quede bien.

Pd: no te fijes a cuanto llega en alta frecuencia, con que llegue a 12khz esta perfecto.

Saludos!


----------



## MFK08

Me parece que me voy a inclinar por el dt150 y hacer un buen filtro para que quede bien, como te comente va con una potencia de 100 + 100


----------



## juanfilas

Ok, te va a a servir. En graves vas a poner algo mas o solo el 10´´?


----------



## MFK08

Solo los 10 es una caja de dos via mas adelante armare algo solo para los graves


----------



## Aldrinho

Hola como estan soy nuevo en el foro, y tengo pensado en armarme un pick up pero de dos bajos 2 medios,  y tweeters, pero estoy un poco confuso respecto a los parlantes, quisiera usar cajas super scooper o gauss y medios pone array,  quiero usar un peavey low rider 15" con una amp ipr-2 5000 y para medios no se que tipo de parlante colocarle porfavor les agradezco su ayuda, busco potencia y calidad de sonido. Gracias


----------



## aldemarar

Aldrinho dijo:


> Hola como estan soy nuevo en el foro, y tengo pensado en armarme un pick up pero de dos bajos 2 medios,  y tweeters, pero estoy un poco confuso respecto a los parlantes, quisiera usar cajas super scooper o gauss y medios pone array,  quiero usar un peavey low rider 15" con una amp ipr-2 5000 y para medios no se que tipo de parlante colocarle porfavor les agradezco su ayuda, busco potencia y calidad de sonido. Gracias



COMPAÑERO para los medios te recomiendo los pa los de neodimio son muy buenos yo uso el sn12mb creo que es asi la referencia tambien los 18sound son muy buenos b&c pero los paudio son mas economicos y son de 600wrms


----------



## Aldrinho

aldemarar dijo:


> COMPAÑERO para los medios te recomiendo los pa los de neodimio son muy buenos yo uso el sn12mb creo que es asi la referencia tambien los 18sound son muy buenos b&c pero los paudio son mas economicos y son de 600wrms


 Muchas gracias y ud que opina de esos peavey low rider?


----------



## Tacatomon

Aldrinho dijo:


> Muchas gracias y ud que opina de esos peavey low rider?



Hay altavoces con mayor eficiencia y prestaciones que los Low Rider. Por ejemplo, el B&C 18TBX100, 18Sound 18W1000 o un RCF L18P300.

Para sonido Pro es medio "complicado" tener altavoces de 15". 1.5 veces de Xmax es lo que tiene  que compensar un cono de 15" para estar a nivel de un altavoz de 18".

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Aldrinho

Tacatomon dijo:


> Hay altavoces con mayor eficiencia y prestaciones que los Low Rider. Por ejemplo, el B&C 18TBX100, 18Sound 18W1000 o un RCF L18P300.
> 
> Para sonido Pro es medio "complicado" tener altavoces de 15". 1.5 veces de Xmax es lo que tiene  que compensar un cono de 15" para estar a nivel de un altavoz de 18".
> 
> Saludos al foro!



gracias por su opinion, ahora mi pregunta es, que parlante me recomienda de 15" con mayor eficiencia que el peavey low rider? son buenos esos peavey?


----------



## Tacatomon

Aldrinho dijo:


> gracias por su opinion, ahora mi pregunta es, que parlante me recomienda de 15" con mayor eficiencia que el peavey low rider? son buenos esos peavey?



No hay altavoz de 15" que sea eficiente tan eficiente y a la tenga mas nivel de salida que un altavoz de 18". Acá la diferencia es física (15" de cono Vs 18").

Si necesitas tener toda la presión sonora disponible en un altavoz de 15" busca el que tenga mayor parámetro *Xmax*. Acá ya no importa la eficiencia o la potencia. Pero con altavoces de 15" de menos de 8mm Xmax poco vas a lograr.

Saludos!


----------



## Aldrinho

Tacatomon dijo:


> No hay altavoz de 15" que sea eficiente tan eficiente y a la tenga mas nivel de salida que un altavoz de 18". Acá la diferencia es física (15" de cono Vs 18").
> 
> Si necesitas tener toda la presión sonora disponible en un altavoz de 15" busca el que tenga mayor parámetro *Xmax*. Acá ya no importa la eficiencia o la potencia. Pero con altavoces de 15" de menos de 8mm Xmax poco vas a lograr.
> 
> Saludos!



listo muchas gracias es de 9.6mm de xmax y aprovechando unos eminence delta 12A me sirven para medios?  los que me dijeron no los encuentro por aca... y si a esos peavey los acompañó con una amp ipr2 5000 me ira bien?


----------



## aldemarar

compañero primero tienes que tener claro las potencias que vas a usar y la cantidad de parlantes que vas a usar,por lo menos dinos cuantos parlantes en total vas a usar


----------



## Aldrinho

aldemarar dijo:


> compañero primero tienes que tener claro las potencias que vas a usar y la cantidad de parlantes que vas a usar,por lo menos dinos cuantos parlantes en total vas a usar



buenas noches amigo, ok las especificaciones son las siguientes, pienso usar 2 parlantes 15" peavey lo en cajas super scooper con una power amp peavey ipr2 5000, tambien tengo pensado colocar 4 delta 12a eminence a una crown xls 1500 y unas cajas que se le llaman chismosas aca en c/gena con midbass 10" delta 10A tambien eminence, 4 super tweeter St 350 selenium, y 2 drivers para las chismosas selenium con cornetas


----------



## pantry2

Muy bueno el tema... mas me sorprendio el "sub" boos de 1500w rms...? Jajaja seran 150w rms... bueno dando mi poca experiencia... cuento que un amigo tenia el mismo... y me decia que era de 2500w rms.. y le dije que no... y bueno en conclucion era domingo despues de comer un asado y de tomar unos vinitos ya estabamos.. un poquititoooo... elegre. Y le aposte que con mi potencia... zkx mt1000 con un canal lo quemaba y me aposto un asado... de maldad se lo explote.. quedo el cono para afuera... bueno despies de eso me di cuenta que podia haber quemado la potencia... y bueno hay entendio que boos... es muy mentirosooooo... jaja los felicito a todo son muy capos en el tema yo recien empiezo....


----------



## Emanuel2013

hola amigos del foro, mi consulta es sobre unos monitores / o retorno, busque con el buscador y aquí y no encuentro nada. por favor si es que pueden pueden pasar unos planos..?

monitores que necesito son estos modelos:

monitores de piso tipo JBL...

o como los que aparesen en las fotos desde ya gracias..!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Emanuel2013 dijo:


> hola amigos del foro, mi consulta es sobre unos monitores / o retorno, busque con el buscador y aquí y no encuentro nada. por favor si es que pueden pueden pasar unos planos..?
> 
> monitores que necesito son estos modelos:
> 
> monitores de piso tipo JBL...
> 
> o como los que aparesen en las fotos desde ya gracias..!!



Hay que usar un poco mas el buscador del foro ahí arriba ^.

Here: http://bit.ly/MxmRAM

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Emanuel2013

gracias tocatomon, algunos de esos planos ya tengo pero no sale nada parecido a lo que publique necesito esa clase de modelos de cajas retornos/ monitores... 

  saludos..


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Emanuel2013 dijo:


> gracias tocatomon, algunos de esos planos ya tengo pero no sale nada parecido a lo que publique necesito esa clase de modelos de cajas retornos/ monitores...
> 
> saludos..



Hola Emanuel. Dentro de esos archivos que te dijo el amigo Taca, hay bastantes modelos, esta este, que te dejo en link, y hay otros mas. Fijate. Un cordial saludo


----------



## Mat-Corr

hola a todos,nuevo en esta parte del foro pero quisiera pedirles su opinion acerca de estos parlantes marca BELLSOUND referencia 15L800 para armar un par de bajos, si los conocen o los han usado, estas son las caracteristicas ;
nominall diameter : 380/15
rated impedance 8 ohm
sensitivity : 98+2 db
frecuencia rango : 36-2000 hz
voice coil : 100/4

thiele small parameter

resonance    Fs : 36,2 hz
dc resistence : Re   5 ohm
Qms :12.28
Qes . 0.48
Qts . 0.46 
Bl : 13.9 N/A
Vas : 273.4 L
Rp : 93 
Lp : 49 mH
Cp : 538.7 uF
Le :2 mH
Xmax : +-11

cualquiere comentario ,les agradeceré .


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Una foto?

Por la Xmax, está excelente. Pero BL me parece absurda (Además Re no concuerda con BL). Ese BL está como para un 10" chino.

Andaría con cuidado con ese woofer. No sé de donde seas, pero, seguro que si preguntas por Eminence te guiarán hacia donde hay buenos altavoces. En ese rango, podría servirte un Definimax 4015LF.

Saludos!

Saludos!


----------



## Mat-Corr

gracias Tacatomon (moderador), estoy acá en Cali (colombia), la idea era conseguir unos eminence kilomax de 15 (adjunto imagen) pero no los hay entonces me ofrecieron esos.¿que me pueden decir de esos kilomax o Definimax 4015LF ? con cual de los dos iria mejor para una cajas hd o turbo sound no quiero botar el dinero? cualquier ayuda me será de gran utilidad y si alguien sabe donde conseguirlos mucho mejor aún, le agradeceré

adjunto parametros de eminence kilomax


----------



## Tacatomon

Oh, Las cajas de Turbosound (No conozco las "HD") en su mayoría son diseños HornLoaded. Entonces, ahí no te serviría ni el Kilomax ni el Definimax. De Eminence el altavoz mas recomendado para Horns es el Omega Pro-15A.

El Kilomax está recomendado para reflex sencillos compactos y de alta potencia (Sintonizados entre 40-48Hz). El Definimax ocupa mucho mas volumen pero trabaja en el rango del subgrave hasta 35Hz.

Sería cosa que algún compañero de Colombia te ayudara con algunos números de teléfono, por ejemplo, para poder localizar un distribuidor que posea algunos Eminence. Hay otras marcas, y mejores... Pero la verdad que en relación Precio/Rendimiento Eminence sale ganando siempre.

Saludos!


----------



## Mat-Corr

ok. gracias Tacatomon , muy clara su explicacion la tendré en cuenta. si algun compañero de aqui de colombia sabe algun numero de contacto para unos eminence omega pro 15 A,  le agradeceré. saludo.


----------



## nachoti

carlos correa dijo:


> ok. gracias Tacatomon , muy clara su explicacion la tendré en cuenta. si algun compañero de aqui de colombia sabe algun numero de contacto para unos eminence omega pro 15 A,  le agradeceré. saludo.



Mi amigo Carlos, ya que te encuentras en Cali puedes contactar con Central de Parlantes, son distribuidores autorizados de Eminence, a ellos les compro los parlantes que utilizo.

Mira en este enlace los contactos:
http://www.centraldeparlantes.com/contacts.html

Suerte con tu proyecto!!


----------



## Mat-Corr

Gracias amigo nachoti ,esa opcion de central de parlantes y otras mas aqui en cali ya las he agotado y nada , parece ser que estos omega pro estan agotados en ninguna parte los hay y por ahora no se ven llegar.esperemos a ver si alguien tiene algun contacto o sabe donde consegirlo. saludo


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Que modelo de caja vas/quieres armar?

¿Están los planos en el foro?

Viendo los planos, podríamos ver que otros altavoces pueden trabajar de manera adecuada en él.

Saludos.


----------



## Mat-Corr

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Que modelo de caja vas/quieres armar?
> 
> ¿Están los planos en el foro?
> 
> Viendo los planos, podríamos ver que otros altavoces pueden trabajar de manera adecuada en él.
> 
> Saludos.




estas son las cajas que ya estan armadas Tacatomon.saludos.


----------



## ferrari

carlos correa dijo:


> Gracias amigo nachoti ,esa opcion de central de parlantes y otras mas aqui en cali ya las he agotado y nada , parece ser que estos omega pro estan agotados en ninguna parte los hay y por ahora no se ven llegar.esperemos a ver si alguien tiene algun contacto o sabe donde consegirlo. saludo



Cuando armé mis dos subs tampoco encontré los Omega Pro, de eso ya hace dos o tres años,  entonces recurrí a 2 eminence kappa 15lfa . Del resultado estoy satisfecho pero no puedo decir si mejor a los Omega  ya que estos nunca los escuché..tal vez como a mi le sirvan de alternativa.


----------



## Tacatomon

Ese plano tiene especificado en Kappa 15LF como adecuado para el diseño.

El OmegaPro lo sugería como opción para los baffles de diseño TurboSound.

Saludos!


----------



## Mat-Corr

gracias amigo ferrari y tacatomon por su sugerencia, pero me asalta una duda habria algun inconveniente si coloco los omega pro, es que viendo las caracteristicas del kappa solo tiene bobina de 3" y 95 onzas de iman y frecuencia de 38 - 2,7 hz en cambio el omega es de 4"de bobina , 109 onzas de iman y frecuencia de 51-1,7 hz , ademas la caja dice que está diseñada para brindar bajo desde 51-180 hz y el omega pro lo tiene o cual de los dos daria mejor respuesta porque yo siempre me fijo en las caracteristicas descrita anteriormente o estoy equivocado? gracias cualquier sugerencia. saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

El OmegaPro tiene menos excursión lineal contra el KappLF. Aunque las especificaciones de los 2 son muy parecidas.

Las simulaciones de la caja no sugieren ninguna diferencia notable entre los dos, mas sin embargo, la poca Xmax del OmegaPro indica que a altos niveles de salida distorsionará mas que el KappaLF. Temo, que el OmegaPro también sufrirá de mayor compresión de potencia por la pequeña cámara sellada comparado con el Delta Pro debido a su limitada excursión, Cuando el Omega está sobre los 350W efectivos de entrada el KappaPro soporta algo mas de 500W antes de pasar la Xmax.

OmegaPro: 







DeltaPro: 







Saludos al foro.


----------



## Mat-Corr

muchas gracias tacatomon por tu explicacion es muy clara, pero me quedo una duda, como el eminence tiene varias clases de parlantes que el delta pro, que el delta solo, que el kappa pro,,  que el kappa solo etc etc ¿como se llama es exactamente el que recomiendas  de acuerdo al plano de la caja dado que en la grafica de simulacion aparece uno como el delta pro y no sé si es el mismo kappa pro? el nombre me confunde.saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Me refiero al Eminence Kappa-15LFA http://bit.ly/PIy3eA

También, se puede usar el Kappa Pro-15LF-2 http://bit.ly/183ujuG

Cualquiera de esos, trabajará excelente.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## ferrari

Tacatomon dijo:


> Me refiero al Eminence Kappa-15LFA http://bit.ly/PIy3eA
> 
> También, se puede usar el Kappa Pro-15LF-2 http://bit.ly/183ujuG
> 
> Cualquiera de esos, trabajará excelente.
> 
> Saludos al foro.



Correcto Taca, es de aclarar lo anterior porque muy fácil se confunden las dos referencias, en mi caso utilicé exactamente los Eminence Kappa-15LFA, aunque para el caso como bien recomienda los dos cumplen muy bien.


----------



## Mat-Corr

Tacatomon dijo:


> Me refiero al Eminence Kappa-15LFA http://bit.ly/PIy3eA
> 
> También, se puede usar el Kappa Pro-15LF-2 http://bit.ly/183ujuG
> 
> Cualquiera de esos, trabajará excelente.
> 
> Saludos al foro.



gracias maestro.saludos


----------



## palomo

En México he visto que el kappa Pro-15LF-2 se comercializa con la marca Prosound Modelo Pro-15-450 en cuanto llegue a mi casa subo las fotos para que comparen.


Bueno comparen, en la etiqueta de esta bocina dice que es hecha por eminence


----------



## transistor2020

technical pro  model: prox15 ,saludos como se cual es el watts o vatiaje, de una corneta amplificada que dice 1100 watts peak power ya que el bajo en el iman no dice nada d watts no se de cuanto sera este bajo 15 pulgadas no trae nada escrito en el iman es original la trajo esta corneta prox15 de technical pro y que tal es la marca technical  pro ? es mala , buena o es profesional ?. esta es la corneta:

http://www.technicalhifi.com/prods.php?prod=Prox15


----------



## nasaserna

por las características del parlante. uno  convencional  de 15" con  una bobina de 2.5" de diámetro con imán de 50Oz, difícilmente llegaría a los 150W rms, a menos que tuviera un imán supercargado y una bobina super especial, un máximo de 200W y estoy siendo generoso, eso en cuanto al parlante, en En cuestión de sonido, ese tipo de caja no es lo mejor que se puede conseguir en cuestión de buen sonido, 
Pero al menos es biamplificada que ya es algo bueno, en cuestíon de fidelidad.
Algo malo es que las especificaciones técnicas de la página son muy vagas, no dice la distorsión armónica, ni la potencia real de los amplificadores. eso de 1100W pico, es muy relativo, pues esa potencia hablando de picos y sin especificar la norma internacional usada para la medición puede darla un equipo de hasta 100W reales con mucha distorsión, no es clara ni seria.
En términos generales el equipo puede no ser malo, pero no da tranquilidad para trabajo pesado, si es para trabajo esporádico y sin mucho abuso puede servir sin muchos problemas


----------



## transistor2020

si eso es lo que veo esta es la placa interna,  solo usa 4 transistores yo no creo que jamas llegue a los 1000 watts ya que el transformador manda 42.5 voltios esta es la placa:


----------



## salomon103

El mejor consejo te lo va a dar tu oído la escucharlas y si es de tu agrado, probandola con sonido a volumen medio y a alto volumen.

Saludos.


----------



## transistor2020

no tiene la potencia deseada, una pregunta tengo un transformador grande que manda 47 voltio ac, con toma central el cual sirve para fuentes simetricas, que amplificador puedo hacer y cual seria maxima potencia el transformador era de una consola amplificada inter m 1530a


----------



## crimson

Con 47 VAC, si los rectificás tenés algo así como +66V - 0 - -66V. Contando la caída de tensión de los transistores de salida, el amplificador te puede dar unos +60/0/-60V de pico. Esto es, en valor eficaz (el que sirve para medir la potencia) unos +42/0/-42V, que darían, en 8 ohms unos 200/220Watt en 8 ohm y en 4 ohm, dependiendo del amplificador, entre 350 a 400 Watt. Hay que ver la potencia en VA del transformador, se saca por la sección del núcleo.
Saludos C


----------



## transistor2020

crimson dijo:


> Con 47 VAC, si los rectificás tenés algo así como +66V - 0 - -66V. Contando la caída de tensión de los transistores de salida, el amplificador te puede dar unos +60/0/-60V de pico. Esto es, en valor eficaz (el que sirve para medir la potencia) unos +42/0/-42V, que darían, en 8 ohms unos 200/220Watt en 8 ohm y en 4 ohm, dependiendo del amplificador, entre 350 a 400 Watt. Hay que ver la potencia en VA del transformador, se saca por la sección del núcleo.
> Saludos C



segun veo el transformador es de 300 watts y usaba un fusible de 8 amperios, en donde estaba antes es correcto daba 63 voltios rectificados, mi pregunta que amplificador puedo hacer con el de cuantos watts por canal o en modo mono.


----------



## crimson

En esa potencia, yo armaría un estéreo con dos de éstas:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...00w-hifi-by-mj15004-mj15003-10789/#post313082
Seguí el hilo que hay varias versiones. Funciona de 10.
Saludos C


----------



## tavosoft

Hola amigos del foro , quiero saber quien conoce la calidad de este parlante MTE 12YK750 , son nuevos voy a colocar la foto son clones de RCF, no tengo las caracteristicas del parlante,son de 3 pulgadas de bovina , campana de aluminio , los estan vendiendo en cartagena y barranquilla , lo voy a utilizar para un equipo casero que consta de amplificador pioneer de hace 20 años , equalizador y cd player no es para audio profesional , que tal salen los MTE? gracias amigos por su ayuda.


----------



## nasaserna

Hola buenas tardes.
antes de comprar este mounstruo, que bueno sería saber que amplificador pioneer tienes, pues este parlante está diseñado más para PA(muy altas potencias), y en pioneer, si es de uso casero, no es común que pasen de 120Wrms.

y este parlante necesita mucha potencia para trabajar óptimamente, podrías buscar una opción mejor para uso casero, tiraándote mas por la alta fidelidad que por la alta potencia, 

Te aclaro que en la alta fidelidad no siempre es mas barata que la alta potencia, pero los resultados son muy agradables.

dificilmente parlantes de alta potencia dan buen resultado en el hogar (los hay pero ahí entra el concepto de potencia alta que varía demasiado para cada cual), pues normalmente requieren mucha potencia para trabajar, y en el hogar casi siempre buscamos un sonido muy bueno, la potencia pasa a un segundo plano

yo personalmente uso un equipo de sonido en mi casa que no pasa de los 60Wrms por canal,( que conste trabajo con equipos de sonido para amplificaciones en vivo y exteriores).
y los bafles que uso solo soportan algo más que esa potencia, pero te garantizo que suenan muchos mejor que los que se usan en PA de 250Wrms. y hablando de marcas reconocidas.

con esa potencia de 60-100Wrms por canal, con unos bafles decentes puedes escuchar desde la sinfonía mas delicada, hasta hacer las rumbas violentas, en las salas mas normales de hasta 10m x 10m, con muy buenos resultados

un abrazo


----------



## tavosoft

Gracias amigo Nasernasa , es para un amplificador Pioneer de solo 4 transistores , yo ahora mismo los tengo con unos parlantes nipon de america de USA de hace 20 años con bobina de tres pulgadas e iman de 60 onzas , el parlante mte que les mostré es de 3 pulgadas de bovina y 90 onzas de imán por eso pensé que podria usarlo sin problemas, gracias por tus consejos.


----------



## nasaserna

Que bueno saber la referencia del pioneer.

Esos nippon américa de hace 20 años eran muy buenos (respuesta de frecuencia muy amplia, cono liviano pero iman supercargado,bobina de buena calidad de 2.5" buena xmax para ser un parlante que venía marcado con un max de 300W), de hecho yo tengo varios de esos en PA, y se bancan casi los 200W reales. 

Para la mayoría de los equipos pioneer, si haces el cambio en vez de mejorar te llevarías al traste la eficiencia del sonido. 
esos son practicamente los soundbarrier de 280 de la época, si colocas ese parlante(MTE) al lado del nippon, verás que el nippon suena casi el doble que el MTE con potencias bajas, solo se nivelaría con potencias muy altas y ni hablar de la respuesta de frecuencia, para los mte den la misma respuesta tendrías que usar parlantes de medios adicionales.



No digo que no podrías usarlos, pero ....... no justifica, yo trataría de optimizar el equipo con lo que tengo. saldría más barato.

Claro que si lo que quieres es enloquecer a los vecinos.

- Hay dos formas:

1. que enloquescan por el ruido.
2. que enloquescan de envidia al darse cuenta de lo bien que suena el equipo de sonido

C






Ese amplificador es amplificador de buen sonido, pero no sobrepasa los 100Wrms por canal. debes sacarle jugo a esa potencia. ( que es mas que suficiente para cualquier uso casero)

 En términos generales los parlantes baratos de hoy en día distan mucho de tener buena calidad de imán (grande no significa bueno, hay muchas otros detalles a tener en cuenta ), puede que tengan grandes imanes, grandes bobinas, pero la eficiencia pasa a un segundo plano,

por ejemplo el supertone 1260 (tienen casi el mismo diametro de la bobina y supuestamente las 60 Oz), aparenta y se ve mucho mas grande que el nippon. Cojes los dos y pesa casi la mitad que el nippon ,

 pues no solo es iman y bobina, están: las arendelas de campo, el chasis, el cono con su forma y material,  la suspención, hasta el tapapolvo, el diseño de la refrigeración, el material de cada una de las piezas, las uniones, Etc.

El detalle (diseño) con el que se fabrica cada una de las partes, la calidad en los materiales, la precisión del ensamble,  hacen que un parlante diste mucho de otro que a simple vista se ve igual. 

Y eso es solo en la apariencia, no he tocado la parte del sonido, hay que hacer comparaciones y siendo mas riguroso hacer mediciones, pero  no te voy a enredar mas 
un Abrazo.


----------



## tavosoft

La referencia del amplificador es Pioneer A-303 , si los parlantes nippon de america usa dicen 300 watts y suenan muy bien con casi 20 años de uso.

Yo he probado mi equipo con unos parlantes supertone de 18 pulgadas y no suena mas duro que con los nippon de 12 pulgadas pero con mejor calidad de sonido los nipon de america.

Una vez los probé con unos bk- 1295 3 pulgadas de bobina y 95 onzas de imán y sonó muy bien yo pensé que con el mte o parlantes similares como son nuevos y supuestamente de mejores características como doble bobina , imán de alta calidad tendría mejor calidad de sonido de la que ya tengo que es muy buena.

La verdad no se mucho de parlantes pero si me gusta la buena calidad de sonido , gracias por tus consejos , entonces el mte y parlantes similares no me va a servir para lo que quiero que es mas calidad de sonido y un poco mas de potencia con el mismo amplificador pioneer A-303 de hace 20 años , gracias por tus buenos consejos amigo nasaserna.


----------



## Osfaldo alandete

Buenos días amigos perdonen si mi pregunta no va en éste espacio ,pero es la siguiente ,deseo comprar medios de 10" en colombia y tengo éstas 2 opciones si alguien los ha escuchado en colombia u otro país por favor ayudenme .éstos medios los voy a usar en line array hechizo son 8 en serie por lado.
Opción 1 medios ByL en 10" .800w.max.
Opción 2 medios supertone 10".500w max.
Ampli de medios qsc2450. Quien ha escuchado éstos parlantes y que tal??


----------



## aldemarar

Osfaldo alandete dijo:


> Buenos días amigos perdonen si mi pregunta no va en éste espacio ,pero es la siguiente ,deseo comprar medios de 10" en colombia y tengo éstas 2 opciones si alguien los ha escuchado en colombia u otro país por favor ayudenme .éstos medios los voy a usar en line array hechizo son 8 en serie por lado.
> Opción 1 medios ByL en 10" .800w.max.
> Opción 2 medios supertone 10".500w max.
> Ampli de medios qsc2450. Quien ha escuchado éstos parlantes y que tal??Ver el archivo adjunto 177211Ver el archivo adjunto 177212



no te recomiendo ninguno de los dos usa mejor MTE o audioking


----------

